# Diablo III - On May 15th, the Heavens Shall Tremble...  - Part 2



## Tazmo (May 26, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## insane111 (May 26, 2012)

it's 6 (75%)

I found a lot of good weapons in the last couple hours
1120 dps 2 hander with 25% attack speed
901 dps 1 hander with 19% attack speed (using now)
and 2 other 1 handers in the 700-800 range that already sold


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2012)

Found as in they dropped?

And lol at the nerve of some people. Who the fuck sells level 11 items for 30k?


----------



## insane111 (May 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Found as in they dropped?
> 
> And lol at the nerve of some people. Who the fuck sells level 11 items for 30k?



yeah, I'm farming the ghosts in act 4 inferno. It's a guaranteed blue drop every time and only takes a minute to run there. Mahgda/Cain/Zulwhatever/Rumford are all pretty easy to kill. They're probably going to nerf it like everything else so I'm getting in on it while I can.


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2012)

Ghosts? Do they fight in Inferno? They were only talking npcs until now


----------



## insane111 (May 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Ghosts? Do they fight in Inferno? They were only talking npcs until now



Did you always run by them before they finish talking? They turn into demons


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2012)

5 times I walked by them and yet I never saw them turn, hahaha


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2012)

You actually have to click 'em.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 26, 2012)

New power leveling path: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kill Zoltan Kulle and then return to camp and speak to Adria.

12k xp/2minutes - Normal 
42k xp/2 minutes - Nightmare
100kxp/2 minutes - Hell

Works decent but it's incredibly tedious.


----------



## eHav (May 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Ghosts? Do they fight in Inferno? They were only talking npcs until now



i just saw them turning into demons today, when i was doing some slow hell farming, had no idea they did that after running past them so many times.


im frustrated with inferno -.- cant afford really good gear, so im stuck farming zombing and skeletons up to the spider queen cave. its so tough


----------



## Coteaz (May 26, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> New power leveling path:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Even better:

Start Act II "Road to Alcarnus": Lieutenant Vachen

Talk to the guy, go into the cellar, kill demons, kill demons in town.

50,000 XP in ~45 seconds.

(In Hell mode)


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Even better:
> 
> Start Act II "Road to Alcarnus": Lieutenant Vachen
> 
> ...


Too bad I can't try this since I'm level 60 anyway
I wonder how many subquests they'll nerf within the next weeks


----------



## Coteaz (May 26, 2012)

I used that method to level 58-60. Only took me ~1-1.5 hours tops.


----------



## insane111 (May 26, 2012)

I thought Azmodan on Inferno would be easy, but it's actually really hard to avoid taking any damage from pools or the falling shit. With better defensive stats it'll be easy again though. I'm having trouble finding any good upgrades on the AH that don't cost like a million gold each.


----------



## JH24 (May 26, 2012)

Reached level 46 with my Wizard, I'm in the middle of Act III Nightmare now. But I definitely begin to feel the fights are becoming more difficult now, I think my character may a bit underpowered. (1462 dps and 1792 armor) 

The battles are still very fun though, and I encountered many more rare/champion mobs in comparison with Normal. Most of them I could handle with Teleport/Mirror Image/Arcane Orb/Magic Missile and Poison Hydra but some can still be a nightmare to take down.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 26, 2012)

I just want commodities to come back on in the AH. 

Just found a 458 DPS Daibo for 5k. Boosted my damage from 4800 to 7000 lol.


----------



## Kai (May 26, 2012)

Having a tremendously difficult struggle with Barb in Act 2 of Inferno- its like the barb wasn't meant to belong in inferno at all. Easiest the most difficult class with almost all its skills in CQC.

We have to farm harder than everyone else to keep up our immense power ):


----------



## Burke (May 26, 2012)

Kai said:


> Having a tremendously difficult struggle with Barb in Act 2 of Inferno- its like the barb wasn't meant to belong in inferno at all. Easiest the most difficult class with almost all its skills in CQC.
> 
> We have to farm harder than everyone else to keep up our immense power ):



Odd since apparently the first solo of inferno was a barb


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2012)

Not a Wizard?


----------



## eHav (May 26, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> Odd since apparently the first solo of inferno was a barb




it was a wizard, tho a barb has beaten the game too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 26, 2012)

^ 


> Increases Attack Speed vs Attack Speed Increased - confused.





Im trippin' out......


----------



## Naruto (May 26, 2012)

Kai said:


> Having a tremendously difficult struggle with Barb in Act 2 of Inferno- its like the barb wasn't meant to belong in inferno at all. Easiest the most difficult class with almost all its skills in CQC.
> 
> We have to farm harder than everyone else to keep up our immense power ):



Yup. Reroll and wait for a patch if you value your free time.



St. Burke said:


> Odd since apparently the first solo of inferno was a barb



lol, no. The only reason a Barbarian finishing Inferno was news is because it is by far the hardest class to do it with.


----------



## Corruption (May 26, 2012)

You don't need to reroll, you just need really good gear. My friend soloed inferno with his Barb.


----------



## insane111 (May 26, 2012)

Act 1 inferno is pretty trivial now with these stats


----------



## SpaceMook (May 27, 2012)

I zoned out today while smelting items and I smelted a good blue I was going to use.

Has that happened to anyone else yet?


----------



## Grep (May 27, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I thought Azmodan on Inferno would be easy, but it's actually really hard to avoid taking any damage from pools or the falling shit. With better defensive stats it'll be easy again though. I'm having trouble finding any good upgrades on the AH that don't cost like a million gold each.



Wat? 

Even on inferno you can basically blow him up before he can do anything. He just stands there like a turd. Its only potentially annoying for melee but blizzard hates melee, everyone should know that.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 27, 2012)

Holy shit, Diablo 3 is practically cooking my laptop alive.

Playing this game causes my gpu temp to go up to over 90 degrees.

It seems many people are having a gpu temp problem when playing this game.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> I zoned out today while smelting items and I smelted a good blue I was going to use.
> 
> Has that happened to anyone else yet?



Why are you wasting your time and gold on that for?


----------



## Wolfarus (May 27, 2012)

Just got into hell, and ran into my first non-quest related champion/elite group. (den of the fallen)

Linked health / extra heath / vampric.


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Just got into hell, and ran into my first non-quest related champion/elite group. (den of the fallen)
> 
> Linked health / extra heath / vampric.



Wait until you get quadruple combinations of stuff like Jailer, Vortex, Arcane Enchanted, Invincible Minions, Shielded, Fast, Mortar ....


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

I just got an army of Waller, Plague, Shield, Minion

A FUCKING ARMY OF THE THINGS!!!!

I died a couple of times and then gave up


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2012)

Illusion is fucking annoying as hell, too.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

Hangatýr said:
			
		

> Illusion is fucking annoying as hell, too.



At least the copies are easy to dispose of, although it's annoying as hell to go through all the clutter. 


_Posted  from  Naruto  Forums Reader  for  Android_


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

What the fuck am I supposed to do in act 2 inferno? My damage isn't the problem, but even normal mobs can one- or 2-shot me (44k hp with 43% damage reduction and 20k diamond shield)


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2012)

Run the fuck away and do potshots.

Also, buy Act 3 gear.


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

Of course I'm looking for better gear, but I'm not knowledgeable about the mechanics. Is there an efficient way to increase my survivability? Running away isn't possible when the enemies are always faster (or so fast that you can't kite)


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

You need to increase your damage reduction as well as some Life Regen or Life Steal abilities/weapons. 


_Posted from  Naruto  Forums  Reader  for  Android_


----------



## Okokami (May 27, 2012)

Fast Horde Vortex Grim Wraiths...

and Hell was going so well for me


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 27, 2012)

Btw, how strong is the Diabloverese compared to the WOWverse, I dont play WOW so I wouldnt really know...

There's a battle thread with Diablo vs WOW and I dont how you would powerscale the Prime Evils / Angels / Heroes to WOW. lol


----------



## SpaceMook (May 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Why are you wasting your time and gold on that for?



I haven't leveled it past 5 yet because of it's uselessness but I'm collecting mats anyways just in-case it blizz decides to actually make it useful.


----------



## Okokami (May 27, 2012)

Player heroes are purposely built up to be superheroes, as far as I'm concerned they're simple mercenaries who got caught in the action, but whatever.

Belial on hell is just kicking my ass, I can't get past first phase as soon as he's about half health and starts summoning adds. I don't even want to know what inferno would be like :/


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

Oh well, time to farm for millions of gold since I'm not getting anywhere with my current gear

Meanwhile, radiant square gems sell for 500k a piece, jesus christ


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Okokami (May 27, 2012)

Just noticed, there's a DH offering free belial inferno runs to anyone stuck on him.
Is this gonna become a new trend?


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2012)

I just started a DH, gonna see how it goes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

SpaceMook said:
			
		

> I haven't leveled it past 5 yet because of it's uselessness but I'm collecting mats anyways just in-case it blizz decides to actually make it useful.


I think if you look in the AH you should be able to find the materials cheaper. 



_Posted  from  Naruto  Forums Reader  for  Android_


----------



## insane111 (May 27, 2012)

BGtymin said:


> Wat?
> 
> Even on inferno you can basically blow him up before he can do anything. He just stands there like a turd. Its only potentially annoying for melee but blizzard hates melee, everyone should know that.



I'm not a demon hunter, unfortunately I can't just sit there and go immune to everything while blasting away at full damage 


edit: here's what you have to do as a Wizard, this guy actually used the exact same build as me and his keys are in the same place too haha


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2012)

K-pop is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Kai (May 27, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Holy shit, Diablo 3 is practically cooking my laptop alive.
> 
> Playing this game causes my gpu temp to go up to over 90 degrees.
> 
> It seems many people are having a gpu temp problem when playing this game.


Had the same problem the first couple days and I immediately ordered a cooling pad on Amazon. 

Haven't had any temp or lag problems since.



Black Wraith said:


> You need to increase your damage reduction as well as some Life Regen or Life Steal abilities/weapons.


Actually life steal abilities are practically worthless in Inferno- they scale down to only 20% of what you would normally get. You won't be getting anything worthwhile against mobs with 2.5mil hp


----------



## insane111 (May 27, 2012)

Kai said:


> Actually life steal abilities are practically worthless in Inferno- they scale down to only 20% of what you would normally get. You won't be getting anything worthwhile against mobs with 2.5mil hp



That doesn't affect the stat that says "each hit adds +152 life" or whatever, that stat is actually pretty good. Not sure if that's intended or not though.


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

Wtf is +150 life when you have 40k+ hp?


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2012)

Depends on your attack speed. 3.0 with AoE/multi-hit abilities? Yes plox.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

Quick question.

I want to search for '+n-n Damage' in the auction house.

What preferred stat does that come under?


----------



## insane111 (May 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Wtf is +150 life when you have 40k+ hp?



I just made that number up, obviously it varies. But you can stack over 1000 because the stat can appear on all or most items. With that and some attack speed, you'll easily be leeching like 2k health per second on just a single target.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Quick question.
> 
> I want to search for '+n-n Damage' in the auction house.
> 
> What preferred stat does that come under?



You can search for 'all damage', I think.


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

That would be nice if enemies didn't do ten times that much damage with single hits


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2012)

You shut your ranged whore mouth.


----------



## insane111 (May 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> That would be nice if enemies didn't do ten times that much damage with single hits



I'm only talking about it with melee in mind 

This guy explains it pretty well how shitty life leech is versus life on hit


----------



## Kai (May 27, 2012)

insane111 said:


> That doesn't affect the stat that says "each hit adds +152 life" or whatever, that stat is actually pretty good. Not sure if that's intended or not though.


Pretty sure that's "Life on Hit" not "Life Steal."

Life on Hit allows you to gain health for every attack that you dish out. Life Steal _converts_ a portion of the damage you receive from enemies into health.

Doesn't seem practical when mobs are dishing out tens of thousands points worth of damage and when it's efficiency scales down 80% of previous difficulties.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)




----------



## insane111 (May 27, 2012)

Kai said:


> Pretty sure that's "Life on Hit" not "Life Steal."
> 
> Life on Hit allows you to gain health for every attack that you dish out. Life Steal _converts_ a portion of the damage you receive from enemies into health.
> 
> Doesn't seem practical when mobs are dishing out tens of thousands points worth of damage and when it's efficiency scales down 80% of previous difficulties.



Doesn't life steal convert x% of your damage done to health, not damage taken? I thought they both essentially did the same thing, except that life steal is garbage because of the difficulty scale.


----------



## Kai (May 27, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Doesn't life steal convert x% of your damage done to health, not damage taken? I thought they both essentially did the same thing, except that life steal is garbage because of the difficulty scale.


Sorry you're right about that, it's damage dealt. But you're most likely better off stacking vit/resist when there are already existing life on hit/life regen abilities.


----------



## insane111 (May 27, 2012)

Kai said:


> Sorry you're right about that, it's damage dealt. But you're most likely better off stacking vit/resist when there are already existing life on hit/life regen abilities.



Yeah, I'm not saying you can just blindly stack it, but stacked with good vit/resists it's really good to have.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]I43GUnZN_s4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

I'm going to do something which I probably will regret.

Instead of grinding through Hell (Act 1) I've decided to level up my Jeweler to max and grind for gold.


----------



## Kai (May 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm going to do something which I probably will regret.
> 
> Instead of grinding through Hell (Act 1) I've decided to level up my Jeweler to max and grind for gold.


How much gold you got currently? 

I'm broke  time to press the brakes on Inferno and go farming I guess.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

Kai said:


> How much gold you got currently?
> 
> I'm broke  time to press the brakes on Inferno and go farming I guess.



153,783 gold at the moment.

EDIT:
Am I the only one finding the European AH really slow?


----------



## Kai (May 27, 2012)

Add me to the list: KenderGarden#1977 , USA


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

I just bought 40 Tomes of Secrets for the Jeweler and in the completed tabs Auction Log it shows that I did purchase it but it's not there. Instead it shows that someone paid me 40 gold for something I didn't sell and if I try to send it to stash it just stays there.

 



Kai said:


> Add me to the list: KenderGarden#1977 , USA



Done.


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

How the hell do people get millions of gold? I've seen a 1600 dps weapon with the current bid over 50 million.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 27, 2012)

Stacking Gold increase and farming the first part of act 1 inferno.


----------



## insane111 (May 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> How the hell do people get millions of gold? I've seen a 1600 dps weapon with the current bid over 50 million.



Some people just sit there buying and reselling things. Or constantly farming the ghost thing in act 4 inferno is a ton of money too, you get a lot of 700+ dps blues doing it.


----------



## Kai (May 27, 2012)

I remember the first week of the auction house people were selling things on there like it was craigslist


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

I checked on my current auctions and on the lower pane it shows that I'm not winning the bid for the 40 Tomes of Secrets.

This is odd as it's not something you bid on and it says in my completed logs that I bought it out.


----------



## insane111 (May 27, 2012)

If anyone wants to unlock a certain part of Inferno here's how you do it

1. Select the quest you want to unlock on hell difficulty
2. Create a game
3. Leave the game
4. Join a public game, it'll put you on the same quest except on Inferno
5. Leave the public game and make your own, you'll still be on the quest in Inferno


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

I don't see why I would go further than where I currently am in Inferno
I'd just die even harder


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

Just come up to my first batch of Invulnerable Minions.

Who came up with some a shitty idea?!?


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Just come up to my first batch of Invulnerable Minions.
> 
> Who came up with some a shitty idea?!?



I beat one of those mobs in hell, and that was thankfully the only time I faced them. I guess this is something best tackled in a team, since one can distract the minions while the others hack away at the main champion.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 27, 2012)

Invincible Minions, Horde, Mortar, Fast.

Quit the game right there.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I beat one of those mobs in hell, and that was thankfully the only time I faced them. I guess this is something best tackled in a team, since one can distract the minions while the others hack away at the main champion.



I beat them but I died once and I think my Monk ran a marathon or two every time my health went low and my potion and abilities were still on cool down.



SpaceMook said:


> Invincible Minions, Horde, Mortar, Fast.
> 
> Quit the game right there.



I'm waiting for Invincible Minions, Illusionist, Shield and the one that shits lava everywhere.


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

Fast Mortar is a bitch in general since there's really no way to NOT get hit unless you run away forever. Facing that mob would require a special skill set.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9uVdmdzfb0&list=UUeBMccz-PDZf6OB4aV6a3eA&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 27, 2012)

It sucks ass because if you change your skills you lose the nephalem valor. Sometimes it's required though.

I need to start work on an MF set, with 5 stacks and an MF set you can get +350% or so MF before opening those chests, or even leaving a single mob alive from a champion pack at low hp, switching, then killing it.


----------



## JH24 (May 27, 2012)

Just reached Level 50 a few minutes ago. I think I call it quits for today, but it was a lot of fun though.

I also started to play as a Monk, I never realized how much fun playing this class was, he'll be my second character from now on.


My Wizard, most likely underpowered for its level, but I want to save my gold a bit for when I really start to get into trouble. (Which probably will be soon)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## eHav (May 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Fast Mortar is a bitch in general since there's really no way to NOT get hit unless you run away forever. Facing that mob would require a special skill set.



just get in melee range, no more mortars, barbs and monks ca do pretty well against those with their "pull in" abilities




Beat the butcher on inferno for the first time, tho it took me quite a bit more than 2 minutes.. act 2 wasps tinier wasps hit me for 10k out of my 30k hp. how lovely


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

Finally got my Tomes of Secrets through.



JH24 said:


> Just reached Level 50 a few minutes ago. I think I call it quits for today, but it was a lot of fun though.
> 
> I also started to play as a Monk, I never realized how much fun playing this class was, he'll be my second character from now on.
> 
> ...



Monks a blast to play with.

Your 'helm' looks like an Assassins Creed hood.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 27, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I need to start work on an MF set, with 5 stacks and an MF set you can get +350% or so MF before opening those chests, or even leaving a single mob alive from a champion pack at low hp, switching, then killing it.



I think Blizz fixed that exploit with Magic Find Gear.

And I beat Butcher on Inferno solo and got a Legendary Ace out of it. Stats are all over the place though.

If anyone wants to add me names SpaceMook#1906


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> I think Blizz fixed that exploit with Magic Find Gear.
> 
> And I beat Butcher on Inferno solo and got a Legendary Ace out of it. Stats are all over the place though.
> 
> If anyone wants to add me names SpaceMook#1906



What region?


----------



## SpaceMook (May 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> What region?



USA. **


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 27, 2012)

I got one too. How much is the tome worth on the AH?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I got one too. How much is the tome worth on the AH?



In game at the moment so I can't check the actual price (this is so stupid) but I think I bought 40 for just shy of 20,000.

40 is how many you need to get the Jeweler to max.


----------



## eHav (May 27, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I got one too. How much is the tome worth on the AH?



those tomes drop really often in inferno, i wouldnt waste money on buying them, with a little farm you would get all the tomes you need+ a lot more gold than you would waste buying them


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 27, 2012)

Alright then I won't bother selling.

I'm blowing through gold like candy right now trying to gear appropriate gear as I progress through Inferno. Does anyone know any good gold farming spots/places?


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

Do you get more gold playing with others or something? I just joined a 4 player random public game for the first time and I got quite a bit of gold out of it.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Do you get more gold playing with others or something? I just joined a 4 player random public game for the first time and I got quite a bit of gold out of it.



The MF/GF of each character is the average of all the players put together.

Maybe the other 3 have some really high GF.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2012)

I've got it figured out;

Monk main, Demon Hunter sub. DH is so easy-mode compared to monk, so much quicker to kill shit.


----------



## Pilaf (May 27, 2012)

Finally got around to playing this game for about five hours today at mom's house. Go figure she has a better gaming rig than I do. -__-

Picked the Barbarian class. It's my favorite. This game brings back fond memories of Diablo II while being upgraded enough to be a refreshing experience. Didn't make it very far in the main quest because I did a lot of grinding and smithing. I prefer the Templar follower and his healing abilities over the Scoundrel. I've been dual wielding with my Barbarian. It's my preferred build. Forget the exact names of special moves, but I prefer the one that does huge hammering blows to the others. Better against bosses by far. Took the critical hit bonus instead of the life drinking one. Only on level 11 so far, but probably won't get to play again for a week or two sadly. 

If the game stays consistently fun and challenging for the remainder of it then I'm a fan.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 27, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Finally got around to playing this game for about five hours today at mom's house. Go figure she has a better gaming rig than I do. -__-
> 
> Picked the Barbarian class. It's my favorite. This game brings back fond memories of Diablo II while being upgraded enough to be a refreshing experience. Didn't make it very far in the main quest because I did a lot of grinding and smithing. I prefer the Templar follower and his healing abilities over the Scoundrel. I've been dual wielding with my Barbarian. It's my preferred build. Forget the exact names of special moves, but I prefer the one that does huge hammering blows to the others. Better against bosses by far. Took the critical hit bonus instead of the life drinking one. Only on level 11 so far, but probably won't get to play again for a week or two sadly.
> 
> If the game stays consistently fun and challenging for the remainder of it then I'm a fan.



Only one thing. Don't waste gold on the artisans. 

You can find items that are both better and cheaper in the AH.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 27, 2012)

Bah Spending gold at all!

What you need to do is pay the* iron price!*






EDIT: Oops, wrong thread...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 27, 2012)

-Plan to go to sleep.
-Spend an hour comparing items on AH. 

I really wish the AH would compare stats like it would for items I'm holding in-game, I'm too lazy to do the math even with the items listed right next to each other. I hope one day this century the commodities part of the AH will work. I feel certain levels of agony over seeing things that have already just sold. And I just realized I didn't actually post about playing any.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 27, 2012)

Farmed Butcher like a boss today with help from a Demon Hunter with 70k DPS.

Jesus fucken Christ everything died in seconds, especially when we poped the cooldowns.


----------



## Coteaz (May 27, 2012)

I hate seeing pages of "Sold" items when I search.

Hate hate hate.


----------



## Pilaf (May 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Only one thing. Don't waste gold on the artisans.
> 
> You can find items that are both better and cheaper in the AH.



Well fuck it. I already trained in Blacksmithing like four times. I guess I'm committed to it at this point. I wanna try Jewel making too later on. Disappointing to hear that it's gimped though. Hopefully they'll improve the balance in a future patch. If you're gonna invest thousands of gold into a crafting skill you should be able to make the best items in the game with it. That's the whole point of a crafting skill in a game IMO.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 28, 2012)

Hit level 60. I fucking love Nephalem Valor.


----------



## insane111 (May 28, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Well fuck it. I already trained in Blacksmithing like four times. I guess I'm committed to it at this point. I wanna try Jewel making too later on. Disappointing to hear that it's gimped though. Hopefully they'll improve the balance in a future patch. If you're gonna invest thousands of gold into a crafting skill you should be able to make the best items in the game with it. That's the whole point of a crafting skill in a game IMO.



They acknowledged that they know blacksmithing is complete garbage in a forum post, so it should hopefully get fixed in the first major patch.


----------



## Overwatch (May 28, 2012)

/mandatorybitchingabouthealthglobes

The guy who thought it was a good idea to put cooldowns on potions was probably shaking off the effects of general anesthesia.


----------



## JH24 (May 28, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Finally got my Tomes of Secrets through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's great to hear. I look forward to play with this class more.

How is your Monk doing? Which level is he now?


----------



## MrCinos (May 28, 2012)

Just got to 60th level in Act 3 Hell. Hell is a joke so far, but from what I've read ACT II Inferno will be insanely hard as in unbalanced.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> but from what I've read ACT II Inferno will be insanely hard as in unbalanced.



Seeing how that's where I'm currently getting murderstomped, I'm inclined to agree. Now, I'm happy with Inferno being difficult, but my only option is to farm gold and get better gear.


----------



## Grep (May 28, 2012)

insane111 said:


> *I'm not a demon hunter*, unfortunately I can't just sit there and go immune to everything while blasting away at full damage
> 
> 
> edit: here's what you have to do as a Wizard, this guy actually used the exact same build as me and his keys are in the same place too haha


----------



## Overwatch (May 28, 2012)

Need tips for fucking up Rakanoth on Nightmare as a DH. I can't get away from the bastard's charge.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 28, 2012)

Just got done updating gear via the only real way to do it, and now my dps is over 3800 unbuffed. 

I know the wiz is the biggest glass cannon of them all, and barbs are basicly walking weapon-swingers, (think those are the ones who can get dps over 100k with max'd gear)  so im wondering how impressive that is (my dps) vs other wd's in hell difficulty 

And i still havnt found a single unique item yet.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gMAbNFptzAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2012)

JH24 said:


> That's great to hear. I look forward to play with this class more.
> 
> How is your Monk doing? Which level is he now?



lvl 54 for at the moment and just about to start Act 2:


----------



## Wolfarus (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> I think Blizz fixed that exploit with Magic Find Gear.
> 
> And I beat Butcher on Inferno solo and got a Legendary Ace out of it. Stats are all over the place though.
> 
> If anyone wants to add me names SpaceMook#1906





SpaceMook said:


> USA. **



I forgot to add you to the list. It's done now.

Sorry about this.


----------



## Okokami (May 28, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Need tips for fucking up Rakanoth on Nightmare as a DH. I can't get away from the bastard's charge.



You might be standing too far from him. Do you mean the charge that one shots? Or just a normal teleport?

Is it just me or is the AH being super slow eu side? Keeps timing out on me :/
Also Act 3 Hell just seems full of elites. Had to face 3 packs in a row on catapult quest, now facing invulnerable packs at least twice already, and im barely into it. Then there's shielding soul rippers. 'Least no mortars yet.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2012)

Try Inferno. I checked every waypoint, within 20 seconds I would have an elite pack running after me. Everywhere.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2012)

Is the AH processing shit really slow for anyone else, too?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2012)

*Game Design Update*



> With Diablo III out for nearly two weeks now, millions of players around the world are storming Sanctuary and joining the battle against the Burning Hells. At the same time, we continue to work around the clock to make sure you have an epic online gaming experience.
> 
> As more and more players begin to perfect their character builds and progress into Diablo III?s higher difficultly levels, some of the most prominent feedback lately has been about game balance and design, and that?s what we?re here to talk about today. As with any new game, gameplay issues are inevitable, and we hear a lot of feedback regarding what?s balanced, what?s not, and everything else in between. We recently made some decisions to adjust (or outright nerf) a few class skills, and today we wanted to explain our overall philosophy on design changes -- as well as give some insight into some more changes that are coming up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2012)

> Right now, there’s a lot more damage “spikiness” occurring than feels right, and that’s one major area we’re looking to adjust in patch 1.0.3.





> To help correct misconceptions of the actual stat budgets allocated to items, we’ll be exposing item levels (ilvl) of 60+ items in patch 1.0.3. Comparing an ilvl 63 blue to an ilvl 60 Legendary will hopefully make a bit more sense afterward. *In addition, we’re planning to just straight-out buff Legendary items in a future patch, likely the PvP patch (1.1). These buffs will not be retroactive, and so they’ll only apply to new Legendary items found after the patch.*





> To correct these issues, we’re looking to adjust the Blacksmith costs for training (gold and pages) and crafting from levels 1-59, and reduce the cost of combining gems so that it only requires two gems instead of three (up to Flawless Square). Both of these changes are scheduled for patch 1.0.3.


:33    :33


----------



## eHav (May 28, 2012)

some good news there. will expect ppl demanding refunds for wasting more gold on the BS than it will require then, people complaining their legendaries suck when legendaries get a buff etc etc


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2012)

> On average players have created 3 characters each
> 80% of characters are between levels 1 and 30
> 1.9% of characters have unlocked Inferno difficulty
> 54% of Hardcore players chose a female character
> ...


dem    stats


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Is the AH processing shit really slow for anyone else, too?



The AH is working fine for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 28, 2012)

Diablo III is so gay.

It's literally homosexual.


----------



## Coteaz (May 28, 2012)

Eh. I think I'm done with D3 for a while. Got my barb to 60, unlocked Inferno...now I'm bored. Leveling up other characters is equally tedious. 

It just lacks something. Boring items is probably a huge factor.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 28, 2012)

Some great news there. Maybe I'll actually use my blacksmith now. 

I feel awesome too I'm part of the 1.9%.


----------



## Kai (May 28, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Eh. I think I'm done with D3 for a while. Got my barb to 60, unlocked Inferno...now I'm bored. Leveling up other characters is equally tedious.
> 
> It just lacks something. Boring items is probably a huge factor.


It is an entirely gear dependent game. You play through Inferno and/or join the global hunt for the best and rarest equipment you can find, at least until PvP comes out.


----------



## Coteaz (May 28, 2012)

Kai said:


> It is an entirely gear dependent game. You play through Inferno and/or join the global hunt for the best and rarest equipment you can find, at least until PvP comes out.


I understand the nature of the game. I've played Diablo games for years. 

D3 doesn't have the magic that other games (D2, Titan Quest) had. The items that the whole game is based around are boring. Legendaries/uniques are terrible, ruining the whole excitement of seeing one drop. 

If Blizzard fixes this shit (apparently they'll be buffing uniques...in 6 months) I will revamp my views.


----------



## Okokami (May 28, 2012)

Only 1.9%?
All the QQ makes that number seem so much larger. Huh.


----------



## eHav (May 28, 2012)

just killed some unique mob called Chupa Khazra


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2012)

Okokami said:


> Only 1.9%?
> All the QQ makes that number seem so much larger. Huh.



Think. Most people have several characters that warp the statistics, but only one of them at level 60, let alone Inferno.
The game has been out for two weeks, but the normal path to Inferno takes over 40 hours. I know people who looked forward to that game for ages and aren't even in hell yet, since they don't have the time (or the servers were down)
And of all those millions, many probably got bored or frustrated before Inferno and stopped playing.

2% of millions is still ten thousands of people, and since they're that involved in the game, they most likely can be very vocal about it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2012)

and out of those 1.9% - how many killed Inferno Diablo ? How many are even in A2 ?


----------



## SpaceMook (May 28, 2012)

I can't even get past the first part of act 2, I get 1 shotted by an invisible 50k grenade.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 28, 2012)

I have problems with Act 1. Granted, I only got in this morning, but it's definitely a strong challenge for me so far.


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2012)

Switching to DH was a fabulous choice. Until they buff melee, anyway.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2012)

How I'm getting through act 2 now: 
Luring champions that I can't defeat into a corner of the map, die, enjoy free passage vv


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> How I'm getting through act 2 now:
> Luring champions that I can't defeat into a corner of the map, die, enjoy free passage vv


best of luck on Belial


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> best of luck on Belial



I think I'll have more trouble with the guards he spawns in the first part of the battle. I can at least TRY to evade his final form's attacks, had no trouble in hell at least.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2012)

from what I've seen on streams -> fail to avoid even one on Inferno --> die, start all over .. though gear can likely fix that


still, the bad boss packs are worse then act bosses, yeah


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2012)

wohoo beat skeleton king on inferno :3


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2012)

I'm confused. You might know the Wizard skill "Enchanted Weapon", which adds 12% damage. There's a rune for 15% damage and 2% chance for knockback.

Then why does it increase my dps so much? I have 18500 dps by default, with enchanted weapon it jumps to 24000. That's 30%.


----------



## JH24 (May 28, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Just got to 60th level in Act 3 Hell. Hell is a joke so far, but from what I've read ACT II Inferno will be insanely hard as in unbalanced.



Wow, your stats for Monk are amazing. I had no idea damage could reach so high for a character. Definitely puts the difficulty and monsters in Hell/Inferno in a very different light for me.




Black Wraith said:


> lvl 54 for at the moment and just about to start Act 2:



Thanks for sharing. Your monk and his gear looks amazing. It really feels like as if your monk is wearing a complete and very rare armor set.



Hangat?r said:


> Is the AH processing shit really slow for anyone else, too?



It is slow for me as well. I'm also getting time out errors and an error called 31701 (or close to that) I can't buy a certain item because of this error.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I'm confused. You might know the Wizard skill "Enchanted Weapon", which adds 12% damage. There's a rune for 15% damage and 2% chance for knockback.
> 
> Then why does it increase my dps so much? I have 18500 dps by default, with enchanted weapon it jumps to 24000. That's 30%.



From the video I posted earlier it seems all the stats except Dex multiply with each other when they complement each other.



JH24 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Your monk and his gear looks amazing. It really feels like as if your monk is wearing a complete and very rare armor set.



I've used the white dye that you get with the CE.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 28, 2012)

Butcher keeps dropping absolute crap even with 200 magic find.


----------



## Grep (May 28, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Wow, your stats for Monk are amazing. *I had no idea damage could reach so high for a character. *Definitely puts the difficulty and monsters in Hell/Inferno in a very different light for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even without the temporary 100% crit from my passive (which does factor into dps) my dps is at least 4-5 times higher than that. Granted its strictly a DH thing. You can just build for attack speed, dex, and crit damage and basically one shot everything on inferno even. Nether tentacles is amazingly op, especially with a decent amount of attack speed. A DH killed azmodan on inferno in like under 20 seconds. They guy had almost 100,000 dps. People see smokescreen and think it is just a defensive ability, but in reality it allows you to sit there and send out massive volleys nether tentacles. 

Shielding is really the only annoying thing for me at this point, just because it delays me from one shotting. If I get like shielding, waller, arcane, extra health that really ends up being the most annoying combo. Especially if it is on a mob that has an innate ability, like the phasebeasts or something. 

Shields and walls are the only things I can't attack through so they are the main source of frustration. Invulnerable are also annoying if they have the above mentioned attributes because I can't thin them out which is really the best strat if you have trouble. 

And to anyone having issue with inferno try grouping. At the very least it is less frustrating to wipe with friends. And even though it makes the enemies more difficult you have more margin for error with multiple people. Duoing doesn't really even seem to make enemies that much better anyways. I find duoing infinitely better than soloing just for the sheer fact that enemies wont entirely focus me. If I have a few solid seconds to do damage without running everything will die. I group with a monk friend of mine a lot and even though he sometimes gets blown up from everything being focused on him we can usually always kill everything.

Just wanted to point out I was not talking shit or anything about my dps. Melee can't really stack damage in inferno the way things are now. They need dmg reduction and resists and that sort of thing. DH are really the only class that can really just go balls to the wall right now anyways. 

I hear barbs actually get nearly unkillable again once you get good gear. Don't know too much about barbs though but I hear high health and life per hit and dmg reduction and resistances make you pretty beast mode.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2012)

My orbs crit for 80k and it hardly nicks the health off of inferno champions


----------



## ExoSkel (May 28, 2012)

I'm in mid of act 1 and playing in normal seems way too easy. Im thinking of restarting from nightmare difficulty. Is there any bonus?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm in mid of act 1 and playing in normal seems way too easy. Im thinking of restarting from nightmare difficulty. Is there any bonus?



You can't just restart from another difficulty, you must play through normal first.

Also, even if you could skip normal you wouldn't survive the first enemy you come across.


----------



## Okokami (May 28, 2012)

I feel like rolling a barb, just so I can survive more than a few hits if I decide to sit like a duck.
Sometimes the fragility of DH is... frustrating when you lag out.


----------



## Pilaf (May 28, 2012)

Okokami said:


> I feel like rolling a barb, just so I can survive more than a few hits if I decide to sit like a duck.
> Sometimes the fragility of DH is... frustrating when you lag out.



At lower levels Barbarians tank like beasts even with no shield. Honestly against most non-boss enemies I just left click my way through the enemies on screen. Apparently it gets a lot harder at high levels.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2012)

Okokami said:


> I feel like rolling a barb, just so I can survive more than a few hits if I decide to sit like a duck.
> Sometimes the fragility of DH is... frustrating when you lag out.



From all the reports the Barb is the worst at the higher stages (NM+).

The DH and Wizard are the most easy to use in the later stages.


----------



## eHav (May 28, 2012)

barbs can faceroll pretty well up untill act 4 hell and get stomped in act 1 inferno. then you have to change to a serious tank build to be effective


----------



## stavrakas (May 28, 2012)

Killed Belial today, thought it'd take me more time, we killed him on our 3rd try. I've also just reached the siegebreaker quest in act 3 but it was a pain to get here, lots of deaths on the way. I don't think my 35k dps is gonna cut it anymore, I'm gonna try and farm act 3 for a bit. Anyone knows any good farming spots here?


----------



## Kai (May 28, 2012)

Act 1 Inferno can hardly be considered Inferno at all. Act 2 is where the real bullshit starts.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 28, 2012)

stavrakas said:


> Killed Belial today, thought it'd take me more time, we killed him on our 3rd try. I've also just reached the siegebreaker quest in act 3 but it was a pain to get here, lots of deaths on the way. I don't think my 35k dps is gonna cut it anymore, I'm gonna try and farm act 3 for a bit. Anyone knows any good farming spots here?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlq0RYPjUO4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## insane111 (May 28, 2012)

I'm working on 2 sets of gear now

Survival

*Spoiler*: __ 









Glass cannon

*Spoiler*: __ 









I can kill the first boss in act 4 with archon before he even reaches me with the damage setup. And I can take a melee hit from inferno Diablo with the defensive setup.


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2012)

how did you farm up that much gold ;p


----------



## insane111 (May 29, 2012)

Muk said:


> how did you farm up that much gold ;p



That's not even a lot of gold in comparison to what some of my friends are making. But I started off by doing act 1 inferno butcher runs, you don't need crazy gear for act 1, it's really tame in comparison to act 2/3/4. Also, getting stacks of nephalem valor really helps a lot.

After that I started farming these ghost things in act 4 inferno that are pretty easy to kill. I recorded a vid of it to show a friend: 

They don't really drop much rares at all, but the main reason to farm them is because they are always guaranteed to drop 1-3 blues and they drop a lot of weapons, which have a chance to be really high dps. And high dps weapons sell for a ton of money.


----------



## JH24 (May 29, 2012)

@ BGtymin

Thanks for the detailed explanation. I appreciate it.

===

The AH seems to be working again. I just found the items I bought in my stash. It wouldn't have been that bad if I lost the gold I spend, but I'm glad they solved the problem.


I've reached Hell difficulty yesterday with my Wizard.  Wow, even zombies already hit quite hard.

I equipped some new gear which increases my gold find chances, I think I have to earn some more gold before venturing deeper into this difficulty level.


Does anyone know if it's worth to increase your magic find as well? Would that make a difference when playing?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 29, 2012)

It's been exactly two weeks since the release of the game and so now the spoiler rules will no longer apply.

If you don't want to get spoiled, best stay away.



JH24 said:


> Does anyone know if it's worth to increase your magic find as well? Would that make a difference when playing?



MF could potentially be more worthwhile as even half decent items sell for a decent amount on the AH. As long as you put a competitive buy out price you should get a good turnaround.


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2012)

It's definitely worth increasing MF.


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2012)

insane111 said:


> That's not even a lot of gold in comparison to what some of my friends are making. But I started off by doing act 1 inferno butcher runs, you don't need crazy gear for act 1, it's really tame in comparison to act 2/3/4. Also, getting stacks of nephalem valor really helps a lot.
> 
> After that I started farming these ghost things in act 4 inferno that are pretty easy to kill. I recorded a vid of it to show a friend:
> 
> They don't really drop much rares at all, but the main reason to farm them is because they are always guaranteed to drop 1-3 blues and they drop a lot of weapons, which have a chance to be really high dps. And high dps weapons sell for a ton of money.



hmm guess i gotta level up a mage, my barbarian can't really progress easily in inferno 

is farming asmodeus on hell even worth it anymore?


----------



## JH24 (May 29, 2012)

@ Black Wraith, Hangat?r

Thank you both for the replies. I'll try to increase my MF.


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2012)

You're better off focusing on either MF or GF, though.


----------



## eHav (May 29, 2012)

dont bother with MF untill you are 60. the drops wont sell for much and you would be making the game harder on yourself by choosing MF over better stats like vit and dps stats. get to 60 use nephalim valor, and then farm items to sell


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2012)

Diablo should have kept his fucking mouth shut. He was awesome in the cinematic but every single of his "IT WAS ONLY A SETBACK" lines in the actual final act made him look desperate rather than arrogant.

While I liked Diablo 3's story overall and loved the world-building, the writing was fucking terrible. 90% of the dialogue was fucking terrible.


----------



## Aruarian (May 29, 2012)

The Demon Lords were all whiny little bitches, TBH.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2012)

Muk said:


> is farming asmodeus on hell even worth it anymore?


I don't think Hell is worth farming at all

it's all about inferno

even if you die like Kenny McCormick, it's better to push through and try to farm inferno A1


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Eh. I think I'm done with D3 for a while. Got my barb to 60, unlocked Inferno...now I'm bored. Leveling up other characters is equally tedious.
> 
> It just lacks something. Boring items is probably a huge factor.



I get really bored replaying the game, too. 

Not having people willing to rush me is a huge factor.


----------



## Taleran (May 29, 2012)

It is really funny reading the official Blizzard forums on maintenance day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

You mean every day?


----------



## Taleran (May 29, 2012)

No it is much more fun on entitlement day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

But that's every day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

I wonder what all they nerfed behind the scenes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2012)

is the patch out already ?


----------



## SpaceMook (May 29, 2012)

Not surprised.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

nb4 second extension.


----------



## Okokami (May 29, 2012)

I forgot US servers go offline on a tuesday. Maybe we won't be offline for so long tomorrow.

I can't bring myself to level up another character, I just miss all my speed and pewpew.


----------



## JH24 (May 29, 2012)

@ Hangat?r, eHav

Thank you both for the advice. I'll keep it in mind.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Diablo should have kept his fucking mouth shut. He was awesome in the cinematic but every single of his "IT WAS ONLY A SETBACK" lines in the actual final act made him look desperate rather than arrogant.
> 
> While I liked Diablo 3's story overall and loved the world-building, the writing was fucking terrible. 90% of the dialogue was fucking terrible.



I feel the same way. At the start I thought it was cool but later on both Azmodan and Diablo started to annoy me. Azmodan is supposed to be a great general/strategist, but who tells an enemy what their forces are doing? 

As for Diablo, I agree. It felt more like he was being a bit desperate than being really in control. I did like how he and Azmodan acknowledged the player's power and abilities, they knew you were a threat to their plans.

===


I just got my first taste of the "Hell" difficulty earlier today. I had barely set one foot outside the north of Tristram and who were the first to give me a warm welcome? A champion pack with Invulnerability, Arcane Enchanted and (I think) Fast. They looked a bit like Zerglings.

I did not see that coming...


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2012)

Did you guys check the "Azmodan's Orders" that occasionally can be found lying in some messenger's corpse? 

Why the fuck does a Lord of Hell write letters to demonic foot soldiers? Are they all literate?


----------



## eHav (May 29, 2012)

found developer's hell today, when farming act 1 inferno, its a nice something to have in the game


----------



## Pilaf (May 29, 2012)

Is there a cow level?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

Bets on how many times server will shut down today.


----------



## Okokami (May 29, 2012)

Depends. Do you like ponies?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Did you guys check the "Azmodan's Orders" that occasionally can be found lying in some messenger's corpse?
> 
> Why the fuck does a Lord of Hell write letters to demonic foot soldiers? Are they all literate?



Funny, I was thinking that myself.

Either that or they are audio tapes hidden inside of book cases, which is stranger still.

Very odd shit.

I don't think those bees in act 2 that shoot out smaller bees can read.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 29, 2012)

Man I was half way through my Butcher run too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

:nelsonlaugh

Man, Blizzard likes fucking your shit on Tuesday. I guess I better make a reminder.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 29, 2012)

DRM taking the gaming world by storm. 

Jay Wilson is a fatass. 

etc. etc.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 29, 2012)

Out of all the servers American servers seem to be the worst off with loads of problems and downtime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

Yeah.

I wish I stuck with Euro server.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 29, 2012)

Started a Demon Hunter as my first Alt yesterday and it's pretty fun, probably more so when I get the hang of the class.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 29, 2012)

Yeah NA servers seem to always have the problems. 

The rage on the forums is never-ending.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 29, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Started a Demon Hunter as my first Alt yesterday and it's pretty fun, probably more so when I get the hang of the class.



What's your main class? I forgot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

I started with the Monk, then went to the Barbarian, then went to the Demon Hunter, then the Wizard, currently back to the Demon Hunter.

Once I've gotten to Inferno on the DH, I think I'll go back to the Monk and see what's up.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 29, 2012)

I feel like opening up a bottle of champagne because this has been a successful delayed maintenance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

How long we gonna delay this bad boy?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 29, 2012)

Until we're drunk as fuck. Time to party like it's 5059 B.C.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 29, 2012)

wait its down?

mother fucker


----------



## Black Wraith (May 29, 2012)

I started a bit with the WD.

Normal feels so easy and lame. No need to shit my pants every time I see a bunch of champions.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 29, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What's your main class? I forgot.



Witch Doctor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

I have no motivation to play Act 3 for the 25th fucking time. 

I need somebody to rush me through it.


----------



## eHav (May 29, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I started a bit with the WD.
> 
> Normal feels so easy and lame. No need to shit my pants every time I see a bunch of champions.



that is so true. in inferno i just hug the screen so only a blimp of the champions pop up, so i can see what abilities they have have and decide if i fight or if i gtfo. 

and then i level some alts in normal and i just kill them like they are regular mobs


----------



## blackbird (May 29, 2012)

Monks are so cool. 

The best of the DII Assassin - the MA/shadow trees coupled with Paladin-esque defensive/healing abilities and auras. Got my WD to 60, tried Monk and never looked back. Both have a cool style but Monk is funnier to play imo. 

Melee is pretty damn hard though. Even in solo, I died a lot in NM Act 3.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 29, 2012)

Every Demon Hunter I've come across is female, even my alt. Because for some reason playing a male Demon Hunter felt wrong when I was starting up the character.

Don't know why though...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 29, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Every Demon Hunter I've come across is female, even my alt. Because for some reason playing a male Demon Hunter felt wrong when I was starting up the character.
> 
> Don't know why though...



Its hard to see Kate Beckinsale as a guy...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 29, 2012)

My DH is a male. And he's a badass.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2012)

Servers still down?


----------



## Awesome (May 29, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Normal feels so easy and lame. No need to shit my pants every time I see a bunch of champions.



I know 

Champion packs on normal aren't even as difficult as regular packs on hell.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2012)

Just completed normal mode. What can I expect from Nightmare?


----------



## SpaceMook (May 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Just completed normal mode. What can I expect from Nightmare?



Arcane Enchant's mobs are going to be your best friend, especially if your melee.


----------



## Awesome (May 29, 2012)

Nightmare was pretty easy. It's those damn [Fast Mortar Frozen Invulnerable Minions] on hell that are bitches.

I would have beaten hell tonight but...


----------



## Black Wraith (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Awesome (May 29, 2012)

If it sells it sells.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 29, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Arcane Enchant's mobs are going to be your best friend, especially if your melee.



Make sure to stand in them. It enchants your weapons with arcane power. Hence "Arcane Enchanted".


----------



## Bioness (May 30, 2012)

Still can't get in game


----------



## MrCinos (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (May 30, 2012)

Just started playing the game.

There's general chat in the game. You get everyone in Europe talking in the corner. WTF?!?


----------



## insane111 (May 30, 2012)

/leave general

The annoying thing is you have to do it every single time you log in. I wouldn't mind it so much if it was in another window, not the same one as my whispers and party chat.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 30, 2012)

Given how incredibly weak the WD perm-summons are in hell/inferno (even the gargantuan is barely usefull as a semi-distraction) i hope blizz does something to help the build out.

Like making zombie bears a perm. summon 

And i just ganked another AH item at the very last second. Put in the rec'd bid, it was too low. JUST typed in a bid that was 800g more, clicked on bid and it was accepted and the very next second, i won it.

I love doing that


----------



## Patchouli (May 30, 2012)

> Log in





> General Chat



The hell   ?


----------



## Wolfarus (May 30, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> The hell   ?



Its just something that came up with the patch.

Just type /leave in order to leave the channel, if you so wish.


----------



## Bioness (May 30, 2012)

I actually like the general chat, it is interesting to read.

Also I am level 16 and still haven't died


----------



## Wolfarus (May 30, 2012)

Its really not that hard to stay alive in normal difficulty.

Nightmare is obviously more challenging, but again.. not too hard to stay alive, provided you're geared for your level/class/build/difficulty.

Hell is where the pain starts. Champion/elite groups with 3 suffix's, several times ive been trying to kite/deal with one group, only to run headfirst into ANTOTHER elite group. Fun times.

I havnt made it to inferno yet, but i hear thats the rage-maker setting


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2012)

Champions are tough business in Act 1 Inferno, the mobs are easily doable though.
Now Act 2... Let me just say that 40k hp with 50% damage reduction means you'll get 2-shotted by normal mobs.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 30, 2012)

Another thing thats irritating me right now is the drops.

The bulk of my drops are a good 8-10 levels below my current one, making them useless to me as upgrades. Really hoping they fix that soon 

And rebuild the WD so he's actually able to be a "pet class", as he was advertised to be


----------



## Bioness (May 30, 2012)

I it is better to try crafting stuff to fit you.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 30, 2012)

Actually right now the crafting is considered to be utter shit, due to the randomness of the enchants you get, and the expense of leveling them up.

Its much, much cheaper just to spend time on the AH and buy what you need, rather then throwing money away thru the blacksmith and gem'er. But supposedly blizz is aware of the problem, and is planning on fixing it.


----------



## Bioness (May 30, 2012)

Yeah I can agree with the expensiveness of it, but I think the randomness is what makes it fun..even if I had to make the same pants 6 times to get something I could use...


----------



## Lord Genome (May 30, 2012)

its not bad at the early levels, but when you get higher and need 8k gold and 56 of whatever essence after putting in 30k gold to get the smith to level you need him to be, and get shit gloves it just gets frustrating


----------



## blackbird (May 30, 2012)

It would be fun, if all you need were mats and the right recipe. 

Hell, it would even make sense. After all, you did save his wife's soul, let him travel the world with you and paid for his education.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

I had a dream last night that I found a good legendary item.



Then I woke up and realized there are no good legendary items.


----------



## JH24 (May 30, 2012)

Anyone else getting a "server is busy error 37" message when logging in? 

I didn't mind much at first, but after 2 weeks you would think they would be able to handle this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

I haven't tried logging in to this filth today.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, you're not the only one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

I was playing yesterday and the server shut down. Then I was like, "FUCK YOU." Then I quit playing for about two hours.

When I came back it was up and I played for about 5 hours.

Then I died in Act 3 for the sixteenth time and quit for the night.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 30, 2012)

*Diablo 3 Patch 1.0.2.9858 Coming Soon​*


> Demonhunter
> 
> 
> Smoke Screen
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

They're nerfing it again? 

It isn't even that fucking good.


----------



## Overwatch (May 30, 2012)

What's a good build for DH on Hell?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

This is what I've been using: 

I will use Nether Tentacles once I hit 59 though.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 30, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Another thing thats irritating me right now is the drops.
> 
> The bulk of my drops are a good 8-10 levels below my current one, making them useless to me as upgrades. Really hoping they fix that soon
> 
> And rebuild the WD so he's actually able to be a "pet class", as he was advertised to be



I would love to use pets in Inferno and zombie bears instead of spamming darts, cc, run, rinse and repeat till the mobs are dead.

Also I got past the first part in act 2.

Current stats for my WD

18k DPS

35k HP

300+ resists all around

Slow going though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

You're not allowed to use pets. This is Diablo.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're not allowed to use pets. This is Diablo.



But aren't all builds viable.....


----------



## Okokami (May 30, 2012)

As soon as you get rofltentacles as DH mobs will basically roll over. You'll really start to hate reflect damage elites though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> But aren't all builds viable.....






All builds.

Yeah.

Let's see how far someone gets with this build: 



That's almost as funny as Diablo III having so many more diverse skills and builds than Diablo II.


Okokami said:


> As soon as you get rofltentacles as DH mobs will basically roll over. You'll really start to hate reflect damage elites though.


I've been patiently waiting.

Hopefully I can use it before they nerf it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]n3bALEIvDMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (May 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]n3bALEIvDMI[/YOUTUBE]



Perfect..


Anyway,Error 37 again in the EU realm.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

Pretty sure error 37 just means "DEAR GOD THEIR EVERYWHERE AHAGHAGHAGHAGHHHHHHHHH!"


----------



## Ciupy (May 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Pretty sure error 37 just means "DEAR GOD THEIR EVERYWHERE AHAGHAGHAGHAGHHHHHHHHH!"



Yeah,it's not like Blizzard should be one of the most experienced companies in internet infrastructure and servers and shIT GOD FUCKING DAMMNIT I WANT TO PLAY!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,it's not like Blizzard should be one of the most experienced companies in internet infrastructure and servers and shIT GOD FUCKING DAMMNIT I WANT TO PLAY!!!



You can't wanna know why you can't?





























































Because fuck you that's why


----------



## Kai (May 30, 2012)

Haven't spent a dime on the blacksmith, I've been going the jeweler route. Is he worth it?


----------



## Okokami (May 30, 2012)

Me thinks EU always get the shitbat.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 30, 2012)

Kai said:


> Haven't spent a dime on the blacksmith, I've been going the jeweler route. Is he worth it?



I think so. But that's only because commodity auctions (gems/crafting stuff) has been down for a good while now. I'm not sure how pricy the good gems actually were.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 30, 2012)

Kai said:


> Haven't spent a dime on the blacksmith, I've been going the jeweler route. Is he worth it?



yeah cause you actually know what your getting with him


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2012)

I mostly needed the jeweler to remove gems (to replace them with better ones or put the gems in better gear), but you don't need to upgrade him for that.


----------



## eHav (May 30, 2012)

Kai said:


> Haven't spent a dime on the blacksmith, I've been going the jeweler route. Is he worth it?



worth it past droppable gems. i'd say combining anything before square gems is a waste of money considering the drop rates of squares in hell/inferno.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

I wasted a lot of money on upgrading the Blacksmith and Jewelsmith thinking that eventually I'd get some decent returns.


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2012)

They'll fix it to be more useful (at least they said so), so all might not be in vain.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

You believe anything they say? 


I bet they do make it about 5% better, then when someone makes something good they hotfix it to make it garbage again. Because anything that is any good or actually works at all is nerfed immediately. 


Player: "Sweet! I found a skill that helps me kill stuff in Inferno!! "
Blizzard: "The fuck? That guy is killing things...IN INFERNO! NERF! "
Player: " now that skill sucks dicks and ass. I'm back to taking 15 minutes to kill every mob I run into...hey, what's this? A useful passive ability! "
Blizzard: "Useful passive, eh?  SUCKS NOW BIOTCH!"


----------



## Okokami (May 30, 2012)

So I finally log in and look what drops for me!



Shiny... If only it wasn't strength.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 30, 2012)

Okokami said:


> Me thinks EU always get the shitbat.



Actually the European (not EU) servers have held up pretty well, especially compared to all the problems in the America's server.

I think except for in the beginning this is the first time we've got error 37 again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

Okokami said:


> So I finally log in and look what drops for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny... If only it wasn't strength.



Not bad, not bad.

I kinda don't want to play anymore.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 30, 2012)

I think legendarys would be infinitly better if at the very least the attribute(dex/stength/int) wasnt randomized and was set

i havent gotten one yet but if i were to find a monk staff with int on it i would flip shit

also who does everyone think will be important in the expansion? just thoughts i had(spoilers just in case)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Adria is obvious, but the thieves guild to continue on that, and i was also thinking Matheal the archangel of wisdom. tyrael has a convo option right before diablo that might be hinting at it


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> I think legendarys would be infinitly better if at the very least the attribute(dex/stength/int) wasnt randomized and was set
> 
> i havent gotten one yet but if i were to find a monk staff with int on it i would flip shit
> 
> ...


After defeating the sum of all evils, I don't see how anything related to that joke called thieves guild would be relevant


----------



## JH24 (May 30, 2012)

Just encountered a champion mob with "Missile Dampening". Never saw that trait before.

I tried taking them out with Diamond Skin/Frost Nova/Explosive Blast and Spectral Blades. When my Diamond Skin wore off I teleported two times fast. And after a few seconds using this pattern again. It took a few minutes (I really need to get better gear) but it was fun. 


It really makes me wonder which monster traits I still haven't seen yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

Unique items should be unique. IE: Razortrail belt. It made your attacks piercing. Granted it wasn't the best belt in the game, it was still viable end-game gear if you wanted piercing and had all your other gear slots filled up.

Just 

As for the expansion(s), I don't know. They can just make up random bullshit and throw it in there. Like a giant dragon that destroys the universe by ejaculating. Or a magical panda.  Maybe they will add in WoW crossover bosses because this is basically WoW in a Diablo disguise anyway.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 30, 2012)

Zaru said:


> After defeating the sum of all evils, I don't see how anything related to that joke called thieves guild would be relevant



well i meant that as more as a side thing than a major event

really due to beating the prime evil, there really isnt a whole lot to do thats threatening in comparison. matheal and imperius are but imperius already got his shit wrecked by diablo(plus theres no other reason why hed be an enemy other than he hates you)


----------



## Black Wraith (May 30, 2012)

Personally I think that as the Prime Evil falls from the High Heavens all the 7 Evils split one after the other and take over certain parts of High Heaven all the way down to the Burning Hells. 

However 6 of the Evils are super pissed at Diablo for his plan and decide to start another great war.


----------



## Falcon (May 30, 2012)

Working on a gaming PC now and this will be one of the first things I'll be getting, can't wait!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 30, 2012)

Gotta be a dragon. There's always a dragon in new games and Diablo has to strive to be like everything else.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 30, 2012)

Wizards are hilarious.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

Seriously though if all games are like this in the future.... 
Everyone that bought Diablo 3 can't play it wtf is with that?
I mean just wtf man.
Does someone HAVE to hack a single player for it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2012)

Just got my account hacked. Sounds like Blizzard isn't really doing that much about it in general. I'm seeing a lot of shit about it on different forums and the like, even the news picked the story up:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

All of the thief classes have invaded, watch your back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All of the thief classes have invaded, watch your back.


Not sure what you mean, but my character wasn't anything special. Hadn't even hit level 30 yet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 30, 2012)

But really though cons*piracy* theory time.
Blizzard is the one stealing all of the gold


----------



## Bioness (May 30, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just got my account hacked. Sounds like Blizzard isn't really doing that much about it in general. I'm seeing a lot of shit about it on different forums and the like, even the news picked the story up:



Do you have an authenticator?


----------



## insane111 (May 30, 2012)

Powerleveling with the Zoltun Kulle quest in act 2 is awesome, I got my friend from 1-60 in about 3-4 hours. It helped that we figured out a way to turn in the quest 3 times per kill


----------



## eHav (May 30, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Do you have an authenticator?



where do i get one for my nokia x3-02? i'd love to get one i just duno how. all i see is links to iphones and blackberries and windows phones


----------



## insane111 (May 31, 2012)

eHav said:


> where do i get one for my nokia x3-02? i'd love to get one i just duno how. all i see is links to iphones and blackberries and windows phones



Not sure but it might answer your question somewhere on here



Alternatively you could just buy a physical authenticator, it only costs like $6-7 with free shipping.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 31, 2012)

FINALLY found my first legendary/unique item.

2 handed sword that drop'd off a fallen trash mob, right outside the khasim outpost. 

There's 46 pages of them in the AH, ranging from 12million to 70k asking price


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Do you have an authenticator?


Yep, never had it do anything.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 31, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Wizards are hilarious.



Jesus.


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2012)

This lag in single-player is not okay. The only death I've had in this game was from lag, resulting in a pack of enemies completely stomping my poor monk. 

I'm going to hold off on D3 until Blizz sorts out all this lag and hacking nonsense. In the meantime, I'm off to Pandaland, which is _totally a serious expansion. _



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yep, never had it do anything.



A bit scary, wonder what's causing all of this.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 31, 2012)

Getting really damned grumpy with the commodities still being down. 

Been wearing the same gems on my shit since act2 NM. I am now in act2 hell.

HURRY THE FUCK UP, Blizz


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> This lag in single-player is not okay. The only death I've had in this game was from lag, resulting in a pack of enemies completely stomping my poor monk.
> 
> I'm going to hold off on D3 until Blizz sorts out all this lag and hacking nonsense. In the meantime, I'm off to Pandaland, which is _totally a serious expansion. _
> 
> ...



The lag for me only happens when I first enter the game or area, once I move about some it goes away.

And as for the Hacking, considering how they're behaving it seems like someone is stealing it from their side and using it to log in. So many people are saying it's happening that I think it's less the fought of the consumer and more on the blizzard side.

EDIT: Like this, it seems odd what he's saying here as the person who hacked my game played and fucking leveled me up three levels.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yep, never had it do anything.


which one do you have - physical or iphone/android app ? or WinAuth ? 

Did you have it set to authenticate @ *each* login or only once and then until IP/PC changes ?



my condolences on getting hacked . Did you lose much ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> which one do you have - physical or iphone/android app ? or WinAuth ?
> 
> Did you have it set to authenticate @ *each* login or only once and then until IP/PC changes ?
> 
> ...


Change of IP, I had to redownload it tonight because my phone also got reset to factory and I had to get all my shit back. 

But I lost all my gold and items except an unidentified cloak that I didn't have before. There were four random people I had recently buddied with too:



I will be doing the each login authenticator from now on


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2012)

You had an authenticator and you got hacked? That's interesting.

Have you contacted Blizzard?

Also, read this: . It's got rollback instructions.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> You had an authenticator and you got hacked? That's interesting.
> 
> Have you contacted Blizzard?
> 
> Also, read this: . It's got rollback instructions.


I contacted them with screens about twelve hours ago, not sure I want to roll back because there's no telling what I will lose level wise or how far back it will take me. I played on Friday night, last time and I was out with friends and shut the game off to hang with them. I didn't log again until today. 

If you look at this article: 

People are saying they've been hacked with official authenticators and being banned from the forums for some of the comments they're making. Bottom line is, this is Blizzard's fault for trying to make a game where they could make the maximum money. I don't need to be online to do the shit I'm doing, I never partied with anyone except once to fuck with my friend and again today because ROTC girl (from this site) was going to give me items to get my character back on track. 

If I could play offline and save my characters computerside, I wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

This game is boring already.


----------



## Overwatch (May 31, 2012)

Seriously...FUCK online-only play with a radioactive dildo...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

Log in with DH in Inferno
Try to dodge
Lag
Get one-shotted

FUUUUU


----------



## Overwatch (May 31, 2012)

Well, on the bright side, I've been using that build you recommended and so far it's pretty good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

It's very effective, but after about 20 hours you fall asleep playing it.

Inferno all around is fucking boring.

Kite a pack for 15 minutes. Die, die, die. :sleepy

I'd make a barbarian if I knew he didn't suck cunts.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2012)

Just got home and tried to log in.

I'm stuck at 'Retrieving Hero List'.

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## JH24 (May 31, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Just got home and tried to log in.
> 
> I'm stuck at 'Retrieving Hero List'.
> 
> This is getting ridiculous.




I was just about to make the same post. After 2 weeks, this definitely is getting annoying. First today I had error 37, then retrieving my hero list got stuck, and now error 73. 

I could almost fill a page with all the errors I've seen in these 2 weeks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

Blizzard checklist:

[x] Has your money
[x] Laughing to the bank
[ ] Give a shit about servers
[x] Plans on taking more of your money


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Blizzard checklist:
> 
> [x] Has your money
> [x] Laughing to the bank
> ...



Looks like blizzard pulled off the perfect job.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

They have an all-star team of MMO programmers.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2012)

Blizzard has trained us well 


those hamsters are really cute :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2012)

Such a scumbag.


----------



## Overwatch (May 31, 2012)

Yahtzeeee!


----------



## SpaceMook (May 31, 2012)

Pretty much facerolling Nightmare mode on my DH, currently near the end of Act 3. Its boring as Act 3 always but having 7k DPS helps to speed things up. 

Lvl 48 atm


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

I'm gonna play D3.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm gonna play D3.



An alt or trying to get through Inferno through sheer stubbornness?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

I lied, I'm not gonna play it. 

Fucking game.



Okay I will.

No.

Wait...yes.




I wish I knew how to quit you.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 31, 2012)

id play but the servers are down


----------



## insane111 (May 31, 2012)

Yay they didn't nerf Kulle leveling in the patch notes! It better not be stealth nerfed

Diablo III Patch 1.0.2a – v.1.0.2.9858

General Tooltips for the following class abilities have been updated to reflect changes made in patch 1.0.2 and previous hotfixes:

Demon Hunter Smoke Screen (Skill Rune – Lingering Fog)

Monk Fists of Thunder (Skill Rune – Quickening) Mantra of Healing (Skill Rune – Boon of Inspiration)

Wizard Energy Armor (Skill Rune – Force Armor)

Nigel Cutthroat has recently fallen on hard times and will now drop lower quality items when slain

Gold and quest experience rewards for replaying "Heart of Sin: Get the Soul of Azmodan" have been reduced

Gold and quest experience rewards for replaying "Heart of Sin: Go to the Keep" have been removed

Auction House The maximum duration for posted auctions has been reduced from 48 hours to 36 hour


----------



## Bioness (May 31, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yep, never had it do anything.



Man that sucks, I've only been hacked once and it was with my WoW account, all they did was use my Death Knight to solo Karazhan, still no fucking clue how they did it. After that I got an authenticator and the troubles went away, I also made sure to change my main account email. So whenever I receive mail in my old email account I can tell it is obviously spam and so can my filter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

Power leveling is a joke anyway.

I mean, what's the point? You're level 60 by Inferno already. That's one thing they really dropped the ball on. 

In D2, along with grinding for loot, you felt constant rewards via leveling. You felt more powerful each time. In D3 while grinding for loot you're completely static. It's not as motivating.


----------



## insane111 (May 31, 2012)

By the way not a single person with a physical authenticator has been hacked, if you want real peace of mind just get one it's only $7. The phone one doesn't seem to be 100% reliable, and the dial-in one doesn't work at all for D3 - only WoW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

I'd like to know how people are getting hacked in the first place.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2012)

Still can't get on.

What kind of half assed bullshit is going on?

We haven't got no word from Blizzard about anything.


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2012)

For another layer of security, I would recommend linking your Diablo 3 with a Gmail account, then use Gmails authenticator. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

They are maintaining the servers.



See? They're cleaning them as we speak.


----------



## Ciupy (May 31, 2012)

Hahahah,Athene got hacked..


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Hahahah,Athene got hacked..



It was hit fault for stupidly trying to log on and typing his password in the chat window.

I feel sorry for the guy. He's lost everything in his account.


----------



## Ciupy (May 31, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> It was hit fault for stupidly trying to log on and typing his password in the chat window.
> 
> I feel sorry for the guy. He's lost everything in his account.



Well,not everything.

They actually left him a Horadric Hamburger.

.....


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2012)

I'm split between how I should feel about this.

On one hand, Athene is the most pompous asshat to ever grace the Earth.
On the other, he uses his internet fame to promote charities.

I'm sure he'll get all his stuff back. With the quality of items, and sheer amount of gold that guy has, it's got to be easy to track.


----------



## eHav (May 31, 2012)

well he can be rolled back anyway. i've been on for a while now on euro servers, but my friends cant get in. so im def not logging out anytime soon


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2012)

Got in.

I can finally play the game I paid for


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 31, 2012)

Athene got owned. Why would you feel anything but amusement? It's not like his family was killed.

Diablo on NM took me a few tries on DH because he kept bugging and 1 shotting me after teleporting to me for no reason. Didn't have anything to do with his mechanics.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 31, 2012)

who's Athene ?


----------



## eHav (May 31, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> who's Athene ?



the self proclaimed best paladin in the world, that rushed world firsts in wow etc


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2012)

I'm increasing my Life on Hit.

I'm only at 300 life per hit with 2.5 attacks per second but it's making a big difference. 

Can't wait to get some better items.

EDIT:
Just found my first Legendary item. An amulet. 

Unfortunately not something I need. Hope it sells well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

I am going to try to increase my patience on hit.

Fucking game is tedious.


----------



## Patchouli (May 31, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> who's Athene ?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEF7zYN95A4&list=UU-9C9d1qDDzA2jdH53vSIuA&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eHav (May 31, 2012)

and thats why athene is a douche


----------



## Ice Cream (May 31, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Hahahah,Athene got hacked..



Recently read that he admitted the whole thing was a hoax on his stream.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2012)

Half way through my first shot at Belial in Hell and I get disconnected.

This is stupid.

"There was an error creating your own party. (Error 1)"

I'm playing solo for fucks sake. The thing happened as soon as I tried to log in again.


----------



## eHav (May 31, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Half way through my first shot at Belial in Hell and I get disconnected.
> 
> This is stupid.
> 
> ...



happened to me just now after a few hours of gameplay, almost done with act4 on my DH. surprisingly easy. spam double chakrams and watch as everything dies


----------



## Zaru (May 31, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Half way through my first shot at Belial in Hell and I get disconnected.
> 
> This is stupid.
> 
> ...



Same here, shit sucks.


----------



## Kyousuke (May 31, 2012)

I keep getting disconnected from the game. 

Five-stack Nephalem Valor ruined...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> Recently read that he admitted the whole thing was a hoax on his stream.



You mean he pretended that it was a hoax in order to try and safe face.



Your move, athene.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 31, 2012)

Anyone playing on making a Hardcore Character in the near or far future?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2012)

Does this shit happen on WoW servers?

If not, why the hell can they not sort this out?



SpaceMook said:


> Anyone playing on making a Hardcore Character in the near or far future?



What's the point, I don't fancy getting killed by the Lord of Errors or lag.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 31, 2012)

WoW servers werent nearly this bad when i used to play at least, dunno about recently

although they also have a shit ton of different servers so it doesnt get overloaded like Diablo probably is


Ice Cream said:


> Recently read that he admitted the whole thing was a hoax on his stream.



he also was asking for donations before that because of getting hacked


----------



## blackbird (May 31, 2012)

Two weeks in, WoW was a trainwreck of far greater proportions, or so I've heard.

Hey Blizz... save this shit for maintenance hour. kthxbai. 



SpaceMook said:


> Anyone playing on making a Hardcore Character in the near or far future?



Once I've learned 2 play the game's stabilized, probably a month+ from now, I'm considering a hc barb.


----------



## Zaru (May 31, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> What's the point, I don't fancy getting killed by the Lord of Errors or lag.


The true prime evil has not been defeated yet. 
Betelniet, Lord of Rage and Disappointment. His attacks hit with the force of a million raging souls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Anyone playing on making a Hardcore Character in the near or far future?




I might as well just delete a character right now and pretend it was Hardcore.


Zaru said:


> The true prime evil has not been defeated yet.
> Betelniet, Lord of Rage and Disappointment. His attacks hit with the force of a million raging souls.


And that's only in normal.

In Inferno he hits with the force of one-hit-kill-no-matter-what-you-got and has infinite HP.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 31, 2012)

I heard they put out a new affix on champ packs that disconnects you upon hit.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 31, 2012)

i got disconnected right before i killed an elite mob


----------



## Wolfarus (May 31, 2012)

Ive also heard that they are planning on changing the treasure goblin in the next patch

His face will be that of robert kotick, and no matter what you hit him with, he'll get away, and not give a single gold piece (back) to the player


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

They should make the treasure goblin take items from your inventory and disappear with them.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 31, 2012)

put it in quotes and space paragraphs. really hard to read


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> put it in quotes and space paragraphs. really hard to read



Sorry, formatting got messed up.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 31, 2012)

You should add some bits to the character part. It sounds like you are happy with the way blizz has forced everybody to build the same character, which is fine.

But you should also objectively add that ALLOT of players are not happy with the way customization has been taken away from us, in regards to skill investing and stat allocation.

But, if the review is based completely around your opinion and your opinion only, then thats also fine 

Edit: Looks like blizz is getting pissed off with all the negative topics being created on its forums regarding this. Thread deletions and bannings are starting to increase


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> You should add some bits to the character part. It sounds like you are happy with the way blizz has forced everybody to build the same character, which is fine.
> 
> But you should also objectively add that ALLOT of players are not happy with the way customization has been taken away from us, in regards to skill investing and stat allocation.
> 
> ...


They run the site like a totalitarian state


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> You should add some bits to the character part. It sounds like you are happy with the way blizz has forced everybody to build the same character, which is fine.
> 
> But you should also objectively add that ALLOT of players are not happy with the way customization has been taken away from us, in regards to skill investing and stat allocation.
> 
> ...



I'm going to get onto that next.

I'm trying to be objective, whilst adding what I think too.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 31, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They run the site like a totalitarian state



Only recently, though. Topics critisizing (or outright insulting) blizz and the devs (even the forum mods) were more or less tolerated for the 1st week or so.

It seems that this crackdown has only begun VERY recently (like in the past day or 2), and it might have something to do with the posts about magazines (forbes is mentiond) running articles exposing blizz's blunders regarding hacking, server stabiltiy, and the general fanbase reaction to D3.

Maybe blizz is afraid that if word gets spread around too much, they'll actually loose some money


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2012)

This man speaks the truth, because my other characters were untouched, my followers were untouched and people are saying that their second pages are void of any missing items: 


> claniraq
> 
> The hacking that is going on (stripping characters of gold/items but  leaving them undeleted and with the same password) is due to an exploit  that allows the hackers to simply bypass the login authentication for  accounts entirely. It does not bypass the separate authenticator dongle  check
> 
> ...


----------



## eHav (May 31, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> You should add some bits to the character part. It sounds like you are happy with the way blizz has forced everybody to build the same character, which is fine.
> 
> But you should also objectively add that ALLOT of players are not happy with the way customization has been taken away from us, in regards to skill investing and stat allocation.
> 
> ...




i still dont see a single advantage in the way used in diablo 2. forced to use one spec only without leveling a new character, and stats usualy went strenght for armor-dex for block-vit. there wasnt really  that much to it to make it that good.

the skill points in spells did however make it so that the power of your spells was "stand alone" and not dependent on your gear wich was something good i guess


----------



## Black Wraith (May 31, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This man speaks the truth, because my other characters were untouched, my followers were untouched and people are saying that their second pages are void of any missing items:



Taking this into account do you guys think I shout cut out the friends list in the OP for the foreseeable future and paste it in a .txt file for later?

EDIT:
Source?


----------



## Wolfarus (May 31, 2012)

eHav said:


> i still dont see a single advantage in the way used in diablo 2. forced to use one spec only without leveling a new character, and stats usualy went strenght for armor-dex for block-vit. there wasnt really  that much to it to make it that good.
> 
> the skill points in spells did however make it so that the power of your spells was "stand alone" and not dependent on your gear wich was something good i guess



The main point was that you had CHOICE. If you made a build, but it turned out crappy for the end game, then that was a learning experience and you went back to try again. And that wasnt particuarly frustrating, because of the great randomization of dungeons/playing area's, and the item system was also one of the strengths of D2 (loot lust)

We dont have the same choice here. Every WD has the same level of skill, with only the gear making the diff. I wont run into a wd that speclizes in firebats, for example. In D2, i could have done that (had the class been there)


----------



## Lord Genome (May 31, 2012)

i like how skills are done for the most part, i enjoy being able to switch when i want to(different skills are better for different elites etc), i just wish we can improve runes depending on how much we use them, or if we got skill points every level to put them in



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This man speaks the truth, because my other characters were untouched, my followers were untouched and people are saying that their second pages are void of any missing items:



where did you find that from? im surprised no one on the blizzard forums posted it yet


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2012)

I found it on the Blizzard forums last night, the user's name is at the start of my post. But Blizzard deleted the thread.


----------



## SpaceMook (May 31, 2012)

What's the current Exp farm exploit from 50-60?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 31, 2012)

i just keep doing the second quest in act 2(where you go to the outpost and kill the snakes)

it ports you right outside and takes like a minute. Quest gives 50k exp not counting snakes. tedious as hell though


----------



## Kyousuke (May 31, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i just keep doing the second quest in act 2(where you go to the outpost and kill the snakes)
> 
> it ports you right outside and takes like a minute. Quest gives 50k exp not counting snakes. tedious as hell though


Yeah I use this one here. If you can take an hour just to do this, you'll gain a good chunk of XP.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2012)

Twenty five hours later and I hear back from the people at Blizzard basically telling me to either roll back or don't roll back, I guess I might as well do it, I might also ask that my access to the real money auction house is revoked right now. I have no intention to use it


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> What's the current Exp farm exploit from 50-60?



Kill Zoltun and turn the quest in. Gives 100k xp/2 minutes in Hell.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 1, 2012)

I put money into things in the auction house that I no long want >.>


----------



## insane111 (Jun 1, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Kill Zoltun and turn the quest in. Gives 100k xp/2 minutes in Hell.



There's a way to get 3 turn ins as well, got a friend from 1-60 with 5 hours, 10 minutes played time on his character



Don't follow the person rushing you to the boss, stay in town. Dunno why they did that in the video, it's a waste of time.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 1, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Taking this into account do you guys think I shout cut out the friends list in the OP for the foreseeable future and paste it in a .txt file for later?
> 
> EDIT:
> Source?



It's a hard decision, but personally I think it might be best if you remove the list, at least until this is over or becomes more clear.

Members could contact each other via PM to invite or add each other.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is my Battle ID:

Bioness#1395

Americas Server


----------



## Draffut (Jun 1, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> The main point was that you had CHOICE. If you made a build, but it turned out crappy for the end game, then that was a learning experience and you went back to try again. And that wasnt particuarly frustrating, because of the great randomization of dungeons/playing area's, and the item system was also one of the strengths of D2 (loot lust)
> 
> We dont have the same choice here. Every WD has the same level of skill, with only the gear making the diff. I wont run into a wd that speclizes in firebats, for example. In D2, i could have done that (had the class been there)



Skills yes, Attributes no.

Customizing skills and their levels were a great way to customize your charecter for your own style and completely differentiate him from everyone else.

Attributes were a great way to see who could goggle their ideal gear the most and realise noone ever needed to put points into Energy.  It was shallow and worthless.

Getting rid of the first was dissapointing, the second was fantastic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2012)

insane111 said:


> There's a way to get 3 turn ins as well, got a friend from 1-60 with 5 hours, 10 minutes played time on his character
> 
> 
> 
> Don't follow the person rushing you to the boss, stay in town. Dunno why they did that in the video, it's a waste of time.


Me and my bro Spacemook did that last night. Very easy and efficient. 


Bioness said:


> Here is my Battle ID:
> 
> Bioness#1395
> 
> Americas Server


You just got hacked.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 1, 2012)

What do you think of my stats? I've just started Act 3 Hell and nearly at the end of level 58:





Bioness said:


> Here is my Battle ID:
> 
> Bioness#1395
> 
> Americas Server



I've added you to the list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2012)

I think I'd switch in a shield and boost my resists.

You'll die pretty quickly.

I'll show off my Monk once I have him invincible. I have a secret tactic. 

I also think I will do my own review of this game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think I'd switch in a shield and boost my resists.
> 
> You'll die pretty quickly.
> 
> ...



I'm getting killed but I'm working on trying to get high attack speed and Life on hit to try and counter it. 

We'll see how it goes and when I eventually get to Inferno I might have to change tactics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2012)

Well your damage is good, so it may just work. 

What you want is the faster attack speed boots. I got lucky and found my pair, but you can buy them for, say.... 5,000,000 gold.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is my currently shoddy Monk:


How you like my chrome? I got lots of junk gear.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 1, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand the servers are down again.

Convo at Blizzard:
Check the time people.
It's 17:40 boss.
Peak time? SHUT THE SERVERS DOWN!

MWAH HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## JH24 (Jun 1, 2012)

@ Black Wraith, CrazymoronX

Your monks are both amazing. Looking great. 

===

I'm starting to get a bit annoyed that almost every time I've wanted to play this week I either couldn't log in, got disconnected when playing or I couldn't play because the hero list refused to load. How much time does Blizzard actually need to get their servers in order?


----------



## blackbird (Jun 1, 2012)

Blizzard servers - powered by Activision.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2012)

No wonder the Koreans sued Blizzard and the police raided the korean server providers.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 1, 2012)

Finally got in but now I have to go out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Finally got in but now I have to go out.


Then stop going out? It's your fault for having friends. 

I never have server issues to be honest, but does anyone want to donate some non-perishable slotted items and jewels to a level 29 demon hunter?


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 1, 2012)

I really don't know what kind of build to go for Inferno with my Demon Hunter.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 1, 2012)

Mah Monk: 

Monks are capable of tremendous party buffs. 

Beat Hell today.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 1, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Mah Monk:
> 
> Monks are capable of tremendous party buffs.
> 
> Beat Hell today.




Wow, that looks great. The damage your character can do. :amazed

Congrats on beating Hell.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 1, 2012)

Finished my Staff Of Herding and upgraded it to Nightmare.

Now I just need 1.5mill to get it to infernal state.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2012)

JH24 said:


> @ Black Wraith, CrazymoronX
> 
> Your monks are both amazing. Looking great.
> 
> ...


Thanks, bro. 

I just need to get more damage. Doing only 5k is bullshit in Hell. Even worse in Inferno (IE: impossible). I just need to get to level 60 then spend a million gold on a shiny new weapon. 


blackbird said:


> Mah Monk:
> 
> Monks are capable of tremendous party buffs.
> 
> Beat Hell today.


Show off. 


SpaceMook said:


> Finished my Staff Of Herding and upgraded it to Nightmare.
> 
> Now I just need 1.5mill to get it to infernal state.


When are we going to storm the Whimsyshire?


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When are we going to storm the Whimsyshire?



Log on then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2012)

Dear Sprint,

Hold all my calls.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Show off.



And it's my second 60 
...which actually is more sad than impressive this soon after release. 

Act I Inferno is a joke. Sure, you die a lot more than in Hell, in which you died a lot more than in Nightmare, but it's nowhere near the Home-wrecking-Hell-of-Hells-that-makes-grown-men-cry difficulty, which it was hyped to be, but the real travesty is the lack of useful drops! 

 I've equipped _one_ item I found there, a ring, but all other rares, of which there have been plenty due to the Nephalem buff, have been pretty shitty, 90% having str AND int AND dex... all in ~50 amounts.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 1, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Act I Inferno is a joke. Sure, you die a lot more than in Hell, in which you died a lot more than in Nightmare, but it's nowhere near the Home-wrecking-Hell-of-Hells-that-makes-grown-men-cry difficulty, which it was hyped to be,



Enter Act II. 

God, why have you abandoned me?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2012)

Act 1 Inferno. That's easy street.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Enter Act II.
> 
> God, why have you abandoned me?!



It's basically like

"Oh hey Inferno isn't so ba-"
*Act 2 starts*
"OH GOD WHAT IS THIS WHY AM I GETTING ONE-SHOT BY BASIC MOBS WHY ARE THERE CHAMPIONS EVERY 10 METERS WHY WHY WHYYY"


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 1, 2012)

I decided to play in zoomed in mode.

This game is awesome in zoomed in mode. The detail in the monsters and their attacks and inevitable deaths are really something.

I recommend everyone try it.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 1, 2012)

Zaru said:


> It's basically like
> 
> "Oh hey Inferno isn't so ba-"
> *Act 2 starts*
> "OH GOD WHAT IS THIS WHY AM I GETTING ONE-SHOT BY BASIC MOBS WHY ARE THERE CHAMPIONS EVERY 10 METERS WHY WHY WHYYY"



Yeah, that's it, though, being a Monk, I can take a few hits from normal mobs plus dodge a few. But nowhere near enough.

The only elite pack I've managed to down thus far (and probably for the rest of the Act) was a trio of Fallen with Frozen, Fire Chains, Arcane Enchanted and something 4th, that both that Necromancer event NPC and the entire village of Khasims Outpost helped down after ~20 minutes and thousands of gold spent on repairs. Hence no buff. 

I don't know what to do. I've narrowed it down to three options:
1. Join up with other people and struggle even more (at least that was the case on other difficulties)
2. As I'm spending about 10 times the amount of gold I earn, ruling out buying awesome gear at the AH. I could wait for RMAH and spend my savings (as if). 
3. Reroll.  ... 


Black Wraith said:


> I decided to play in zoomed in mode.
> 
> This game is awesome in zoomed in mode. The detail in the monsters and their attacks and inevitable deaths are really something.
> 
> I recommend everyone try it.



How do I enable this?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 1, 2012)

blackbird said:


> Yeah, that's it, though, being a Monk, I can take a few hits from normal mobs plus dodge a few. But nowhere near enough.
> 
> The only elite pack I've managed to down thus far (and probably for the rest of the Act) was a trio of Fallen with Frozen, Fire Chains, Arcane Enchanted and something 4th, that both that Necromancer event NPC and the entire village of Khasims Outpost helped down after ~20 minutes and thousands of gold spent on repairs. Hence no buff.
> 
> ...



You could get rid of some of the Dex gems and add Vit gems in it's place.

Also try getting rid of the 2 handed weapon for a dual wield or for a shield.

See how things work.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 1, 2012)

Now I'm not going to point out that she's playing on a proper desk with a nice monitor while he's playing on a tiny laptop on an ironing board.

But I'm totally going to point that out.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 1, 2012)

Doesn't matter look at her position.

If I were like that with a guy you can bet he'd feel something poking him 

Other than that, that looks like it would be difficult to play when in that position.

Also saw this yesterday.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 1, 2012)

blackbird said:


> but the real travesty is the lack of useful drops!
> 
> I've equipped _one_ item I found there, a ring, but all other rares, of which there have been plenty due to the Nephalem buff, have been pretty shitty, 90% having str AND int AND dex... all in ~50 amounts.



I found my chest armor in act 1 (tal rasha's), which happened to roll with int+vit as its random stat. Shit sells for 7m in the ah. So yeah there are some good drops to be found even there, you just have to keep at it. 

On a side note, finally reached 500 resists:



I still need to get a good attack speed ring and then I think I'm ready for act 4


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd play a Monk if they didn't require shields in Inferno.

I hate shields.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 1, 2012)

You can enable zoom by pressing the Z key. 


_Posted  from Naruto Forums  Reader for Android_


----------



## eHav (Jun 1, 2012)

anyone knows if the hacking is more of an european problem or an US problem? its getting me kinda worried.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Awesome (Jun 2, 2012)

It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 2, 2012)

......



My new ring :
"Terrible Seal" - Lvl 56
+9 min. dam
112 int
42 vit
+222 life / kill
crit. hit dam increased 22%
crit. hit chance increased 3%


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2012)

Free to play games  have many of those things already.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2012)

Zaru said:


> How to not suck in Inferno as a Monk:
> 
> -Beat Inferno with a Witch Doctor



[YOUTUBE]sqIuz_YhL20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Invuln minions / frozen / arcane sucubi'.. 

fu blizzard.

Though not nearly as bad as the firechain / waller / molten hulking phasebeasts i ran into earlier, in that area


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 2, 2012)

Finally hit level 60 half way through Act 3 Hell.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Finally hit level 60 half way through Act 3 Hell.



Same. I got it after the siegebreaker, right before i got to the 1st heart.

Not really feeling the desire to try and push all the way thru inferno, just for a handfull of near-meaningless achivs, at least not until they get some balancing work done.

Guess ill just do what everybody else does for now, and sit in act1 farming for gear.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2012)

I like how you can find rings/amulets that literally have no other ability next to being socketed, yet have a level 60 requirement.

Is a Socketed Ring with level 20 worse than a Socketed Ring with level 60?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 2, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I like how you can find rings/amulets that literally have no other ability next to being socketed, yet have a level 60 requirement.
> 
> Is a Socketed Ring with level 20 worse than a Socketed Ring with level 60?



rofl i had this same thing

but that's something i've noticed with a lot of the loot i get.  the level requirements keep going up, but the stats on the gear don't.

also regularly getting level 40ish gear to drop in act 3 of hell is retarded.  the loot you get should start preparing you for the next act or difficulty, not give you stuff that's been obsolete for 3 or more acts.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Aruarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I just went through development hell. :3


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> hahaha
> 
> haha
> 
> ha






Yeah,I put my Barbarian on hold for now and started to raise a Wizard.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 2, 2012)

I hate the auction house, why can't they add a cancel bid option? I put in a bid for a weapon, got outbid, then when I tried to raise my bid I kept getting an error. Having to wait till an auction I can't possibly win to get my gold back is idiotic.

Edit: Finally got my gold back, took a while for it show up.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 2, 2012)

I didn't realise that you get the Nephalem Valour at level 60.

I thought it was Inferno only.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn you Retrieving Hero List....


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2012)

Decided to give D3 another go.

Created a Demon Hunter, and got error 300008.

Can't even play a singleplayer campaign because of this nonsense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Decided to give D3 another go.
> 
> Created a Demon Hunter, and got error 300008.
> 
> Can't even play a singleplayer campaign because of this nonsense.


Want to play single player?
Okay.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 3, 2012)

Picked up my 2nd legendary from hell azmodan. Kymbols gold, a unique amulet.

The stats arnt bad, my particular one would suit a barb the most, though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2012)

I sold my Legendary one for 1.5 mil.

It didn't even have good stats.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 3, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I sold my Legendary one for 1.5 mil.
> 
> It didn't even have good stats.



Well, the ammy might sell for that much, havnt decided on if i want to sell it or not.

Going to keep the sword, though.. so anybody on my friends list who dosnt have the brawl achivement can get it


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 3, 2012)

Just ran into elite insect swarms in Act 2 with shielding, enhanced speed and mortars. How the FUCK am I supposed to fight that?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Just ran into elite insect swarms in Act 2 with shielding, enhanced speed and mortars. How the FUCK am I supposed to fight that?



You don't, you run.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2012)

Lure them to remote corner of the map -> die -> respawn and walk past the place where you encountered them

Problem solved


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 3, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I sold my Legendary one for 1.5 mil.
> 
> It didn't even have good stats.



One of my Legendaries sold for 10k because no one else would pay anything higher for it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> One of my Legendaries sold for 10k because no one else would pay anything higher for it.



Did you search how much others had put it up for before putting yours up?


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 3, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Did you search how much others had put it up for before putting yours up?



Ya, 3 pages filled with unsold one's around my level that had a buyout average of 100k.

I put the starting bid at 10k and the buyout at 100k.

I think mine was the only one that sold.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Ya, 3 pages filled with unsold one's around my level that had a buyout average of 100k.
> 
> I put the starting bid at 10k and the buyout at 100k.
> 
> I think mine was the only one that sold.



You started you bid way too low, you can't even get a half decent item for that less unless someone made a mistake.

All the others that were the same as mine were up for 2-2.5mil and I didn't think they were going to sell so I put my starting bid at 750,000 and buyout for 1.5mil.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 3, 2012)

mfw Level 8 legendary


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 3, 2012)

Level 8.


----------



## eHav (Jun 3, 2012)

can someone explain to me why these boots actually lower my dps? what the hell. worst 100k i ever spent


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 3, 2012)

Because you lost 15% attack speed, which is a massive downgrade.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2012)

my guess is lower dex and AS% increase doesn't work/isn't counted for DPS window


IIRC "increases attack speed" might only work for weapons atm

because boots have no attack speed





> Because you lost 15% attack speed, which is a massive downgrade.


I think he is losing DPS *after* he's equipped the AS% boots


----------



## eHav (Jun 3, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Because you lost 15% attack speed, which is a massive downgrade.



its the other way around dude. i get 15% as and i loose 5 dex, and my dps drops by 30? what the hell.

and how isnt AS counted in the dps window? all my other items with AS increase my dps. my brothers legendary boj angler  boots gave me a 500+ dps boost and they only had like 12%AS and less dex aswell.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2012)

there is a different speed stat

"attack speed increased" or something .. different wording

that one works on non-weapons

I think


----------



## blackbird (Jun 3, 2012)

Zaru said:


> mfw Level 8 legendary





eHav said:


> can someone explain to me why these boots actually lower my dps? what the hell. worst 100k i ever spent



Peculiar. Both these items (assuming the first is a quiver?) were discussed within the hour in my General chat. Too many people farm this game.  

About the boots, it was concluded that they were bugged, probably due to the "increased attack speed" and "attack speed increased" affix variation. 
Don't ask.


----------



## eHav (Jun 3, 2012)

so i googled a bit, and there's 2 dif stats, one that aplies to weapons only, and one that applies to the overall AS. the weapon stats on armor doesnt do anything. and the other one doesnt show up on weapons.. rather strange to have a useless stat.. im gonna keep these boots for a while to see if they fix it, but they will probably be useless when i hit 60 :\


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2012)

> Don't ask.


Blizzard


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh god.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Oh god.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 3, 2012)

I needed that. Thank!


----------



## Bioness (Jun 3, 2012)

I accidentally bid on something that had 30 minutes left..and won it. There goes all my gold.


----------



## Kai (Jun 3, 2012)

eHav said:


> so i googled a bit, and there's 2 dif stats, one that aplies to weapons only, and one that applies to the overall AS. the weapon stats on armor doesnt do anything. and the other one doesnt show up on weapons.. rather strange to have a useless stat.. im gonna keep these boots for a while to see if they fix it, but they will probably be useless when i hit 60 :\


Does this only apply to boots or something, because my amulet that increases my atk speed actually increases my dps way more than my other amulet that has a vastly superior strength stat.


----------



## Okokami (Jun 3, 2012)

Aren't those the boots that are bugged? Or am I remembering the wrong item?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

eHav said:


> can someone explain to me why these boots actually lower my dps? what the hell. worst 100k i ever spent


Don't know why you want the weaker boots anyway.
If you already have a high attack ; attack speed is more important 15 % attack speed is a good boost in damage for someone with already high attack, though getting both is better.
Never played Diablo in my life


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2012)

Just beat Azmodan with a 5 stack of Nephalem Valour.

It was like a shower of blue and yellow!


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 3, 2012)

Anything good?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone get through Act II with a Monk yet? If so what were your stats? Trying to get a feel for what I need.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 3, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Anything good?



Nothing good ,unfortunately.



Kyousuke said:


> Anyone get through Act II with a Monk yet? If so what were your stats? Trying to get a feel for what I need.


This guy killed Inferno Diablo:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8BNsuZd6Wo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 3, 2012)

If anyone's in need of gold go to the Royal Crypts with as much Gold Find and Pick Up gear as you can equip and break every ash pot in the first part then do it over again.

I average out 10-15k/min with 200 Gold Find


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 4, 2012)

Found some really helpful videos on kiting, especially for Inferno.

Normal-Hell

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXe5HrKe2Jw[/YOUTUBE]




Inferno

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEyk63UaBI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 4, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Nothing good ,unfortunately.
> 
> 
> This guy killed Inferno Diablo:
> ...


Thanks for that, looks like that 3.25 attack speed is pretty potent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2012)

I am playing my monk again and it's kicking so much ass in Inferno it's not even funny.

I am using a 2-hander I bought on a whim for 50k that has 970 damage on it. Didn't think it would be any good, but damn. Dat killing speed.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 4, 2012)

^

Nice. And only 50k? That's a great deal. 

===


Haven't made much progress the last few days, I'm still in Act I Hell farming gold as much as I can. It's still fun though, most levels really feel different each time I play, keeping it interesting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



My current Wizard:



I'm using Ice Armor (chilling aura) + Slow Time + Temporal Flux which in most cases slows down enemies by 90% making battles a little bit more manageable.

If I'm encountering really hard mobs (rare with fast and jailer/vortex) I often don't even bother escaping anymore, I go Archon (with Ice Armor still active) which has slow time (60%) as well and just hope I'll be able to survive.

Venom Hydra is just so good that I can't afford not to use it, and with teleport (wormhole - multiple teleports possible within a second) under my right mouse button I'm not dying as much as I used to.




When I get around 500 or 600k gold I'll try looking for the highest dps weapon I can find.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 4, 2012)

Just completed hell.

Took my Monk 64:19

Time to take on Inferno.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 4, 2012)

^

Nice. That's an awesome achievement. I look forward to hear your experiences at Inferno. 

Did you encounter any difficulties/especially difficult battles in the last act on Hell difficulty?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 4, 2012)

JH24 said:


> ^
> 
> Nice. That's an awesome achievement. I look forward to hear your experiences at Inferno.
> 
> Did you encounter any difficulties/especially difficult battles in the last act on Hell difficulty?



I died about a 20 times trying to take Izual down. I've had difficulty against him in all the difficulties.

I've already died against fodder in Inferno


----------



## JH24 (Jun 4, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I died about a 20 times trying to take Izual down. I've had difficulty against him in all the difficulties.
> 
> I've already died against fodder in Inferno




Wow, if I had to die 20 times I might have given up. Great job at pulling through. I''m curious, what kind of strategy did you use when you beat him?


Sorry to hear that.  So the gap between Hell and Inferno is already that big?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2012)

JH24 said:


> ^
> 
> Nice. And only 50k? That's a great deal.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was a great deal. I didn't think it was until I searched again this morning. I got lucky. 

But don't go into the AH for weapons until you're level 60, as they overcharge for anything under level 60, and all the good are at level 60. You can get some really good gloves, boots, and others at 57 though.


Black Wraith said:


> Just completed hell.
> 
> Took my Monk 64:19
> 
> Time to take on Inferno.


Shouldn't be that hard. 

I beat Hell in under 24 hours on my Monk. I also completed Act 1 Inferno, solo, in about 2 hours. 

What is your gear and skills?


JH24 said:


> Wow, if I had to die 20 times I might have given up. Great job at pulling through. I''m curious, what kind of strategy did you use when you beat him?
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that.  So the gap between Hell and Inferno is already that big?


From Act 4 Hell to Act 1 Inferno there isn't that big of a difference. You die a lot quicker, things take about 4x as long to kill, and the loot is kind of better.

Now, Act 2 Inferno...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 4, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Wow, if I had to die 20 times I might have given up. Great job at pulling through. I''m curious, what kind of strategy did you use when you beat him?



I went to the AH and bought myself a better armor with better resist and took him down



> Sorry to hear that.  So the gap between Hell and Inferno is already that big?



So far it seems that if you get surrounded you're a dead Monk.

I need to get some better gear now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2012)

Almost a million gold? I never had more than 200k at once. You should be able to find twice as good one-handed weapons for <200k.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 4, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Almost a million gold? I never had more than 200k at once. You should be able to find twice as good one-handed weapons for <200k.



I sold a legendary for 1.5mil before fees.

I'm currently bidding for better weapons.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I beat Hell in under 24 hours on my Monk. I also completed Act 1 Inferno, solo, in about 2 hours.



Sorry, that's the total time from Act 1 normal to end of Hell.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 4, 2012)

Mass Bid on 12 items, 4 hours later only winning on 2 of them.

/cry


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 4, 2012)

Got to inferno last night, but only after spending 500k on a weapon/shield upgrade.

My dps just wasnt near good enough to take down D quick(ish), so i got a sword that bumped it to OVER 9000000000000000!  (actually, its over 18k, but i wanted to make that worn out comment)

But i died so many damned times getting to him. Mainly due to running into champion packs with allot of "minion/fast" suffix's, and my 1st "missle dampening" suffix. That one looks pretty neat, actually. It slowed my darts down, matrix-style 

Died a few times in inferno, too. Does HP not automaticly regenerate in inferno?


----------



## eHav (Jun 4, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Got to inferno last night, but only after spending 500k on a weapon/shield upgrade.
> 
> My dps just wasnt near good enough to take down D quick(ish), so i got a sword that bumped it to OVER 9000000000000000!  (actually, its over 18k, but i wanted to make that worn out comment)
> 
> ...



what do you mean? everything works the same way, but people die so fast there,theres really not so much time to regen lol

got my DH to 59 and got nether tentacles, damn they hit 2 times every mob in their path, its pretty strong. just have the second heart and azmodan to take care of before rushing through act 4


----------



## Bioness (Jun 4, 2012)

Here this might help you Wolfarus.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0--AxQCBLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 4, 2012)

Farming act 2 Treasure Goblin with CrazymoronX and getting good drops in the process. 

Shame it's going to be nerfed tommorow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


>


Skills looks good, stats are okay, but I can't see your total resists. 

What I would focus on is the jewelry, but that's pretty expensive shit. I would also spend some of that cash on a weapon approaching 1,000 DPS with good modifiers.

What are good modifiers?

Life on hit (400+), life on kill (1,000+), DEX, VIT, and the other obvious stuff.

My main goal is buffing my resists, armor, and vitality as much as possible. With a monk that's very easy, of course. Stacking, say, arcane and +all with that passive and you should hit 400 resist all pretty easily. That's good for act 1. Minimum damage... 10-15k. 

Otherwise you should do good. 


Black Wraith said:


> I sold a legendary for 1.5mil before fees.
> 
> I'm currently bidding for better weapons.
> 
> ...


That's what I meant, too.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 4, 2012)

What have ou done now CMX


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 4, 2012)

Just got a new weapon too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2012)

insane111 said:


> What have ou done now CMX






Black Wraith said:


> Just got a new weapon too.



DPS is looking a bit better, but things will take a while to whittle down. I'd work on getting my resists to 400+. 

ACT 2 is just...


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 4, 2012)

insane111 said:


> What have ou done now CMX



Ouch.

Luckily the asshole got banned.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> DPS is looking a bit better, but things will take a while to whittle down. I'd work on getting my resists to 400+.
> 
> ACT 2 is just...



Anything decent is just way too expensive. Over 2mil for an item is too much.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 4, 2012)

Just got to the Skeleton King.

Got one shot 3 times in a row...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 4, 2012)

You're gonna need a shield for Inferno my man.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 4, 2012)

I just killed Belial on Inferno and I'm extremely happy right now.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh man, I'm on my way to Zultan Kulle. 

Any barbs that's beating act 2 with no "major" difficulties? I'd really like to know what my armor and resists should be at? Sitting at 400 in all resistance and 8,5k armor (after war cry, could be said) and still think I die a lot. what kind of dps do I need?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 5, 2012)

Derping around amazon, getting my new ipod order set up, and i decide to pop in and check the reviews on D3.

Out of 1628 posted/marked reviews, 846 are 1-star, the lowest possible rating amazon gives. 

Cant say im suprised, though..

And it looks like i need to halt on progressing thru inferno right now. My DPS is fine (i think) but im just getting chewed up and spit out by every elite pack i run into (even the normal white trash mobs are capable of 3 or 4 shotting me if i let them). Need to go back to hell and grind for gold / gear to turn into gold, so i can get good resis gear before i try and beat the game.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 5, 2012)

No idea when, but they're nerfing MF swapping so that if you equip a piece of MF gear in the middle of a fight your magic find will drop to 0% for 3 minutes. 

You didn't hear that from me though. Actually you didn't hear that from anyone, so don't repeat it anywhere else


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 5, 2012)

insane111 said:


> No idea when, but they're nerfing MF swapping so that if you equip a piece of MF gear in the middle of a fight your magic find will drop to 0% for 3 minutes.
> 
> You didn't hear that from me though. Actually you didn't hear that from anyone, so don't post about it anywhere



Wait.. so they're adding yet another "lets punish our players!" tweak?

Gear is the only thing thats getting people to the higher levels, because god knows the promise of "varied and viable" builds turned out to be a complete load. And they want to take away an effective (though somewhat tricky) routine for gear grinding?

Is that what Smook was talking about up on the top of the page?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Anything decent is just way too expensive. Over 2mil for an item is too much.



And the top weapons go for 50 million or more. I've seen bids that high. Jesus.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Is that what Smook was talking about up on the top of the page?



I think he was talking about a place where you can easily get to and farm a treasure goblin over and over. 

I'm talking about people putting on a bunch of magic find gear right before a boss/elite/goblin is about to die. Which I actually find really tedious to do, so I don't really care that much about them stopping it. Now if you want to MF, you actually need to have gear with good stats AND mf equipped.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, given how gear is the only real way to improve your character past everybody else who plays the same class, i dont see why they feel they have to nerf yet another tactic in our arsenol, given just how limited said arsenol is 

Just seems like an underhanded, "cloak and dagger" way to force people to use the AH, or even the RMAH (once it gets up).


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2012)

Blizzard taking 15% of GOLD auctions is seriously bullshit, anyway. It doesn't help anyone, does it?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2012)

Uzumaki said:


> Any barbs that's beating act 2 with no "major" difficulties? I'd really like to know what my armor and resists should be at? Sitting at 400 in all resistance and 8,5k armor (after war cry, could be said) and still think I die a lot. what kind of dps do I need?



45k hp 8k armor ~720 resists here. With warcry/impunity. My dps is a laughable 10k (with 5 stacks of maniac rune). Can't afford the gear to increase my DPS while still maintaining acceptable survivability.

I die all the fucking time.

I actually took a really long break from this game and logged back in yesterday and a bit today to see if things got any better for barbarians.

Nope.avi

What I honestly hate the most on top of all this is being funneled towards two types of build:


The same turtle build everyone uses (ignore pain/revenge/leap/warcry/NoV/superstition/ToN).

A ranged barbarian build, either weapon throw or tornadolol.

The first one is sadomasochism at its finest. You will get pounded like a friend and hit for a pittance but it's entirely possible to chip away at the content given enough time and patience (and willingness to skip packs).

The second one is retardation incarnate. I rolled a melee class, so I'm going to play a ranged spec. Derp.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 5, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Blizzard taking 15% of GOLD auctions is seriously bullshit, anyway. It doesn't help anyone, does it?



Yeh i dont get that part.. what are they doing with the gold they are taking from you? Trying to emulate the fee of real-life auctions? Or maybe they're taking that gold and pooling it for their employee's characters? 

The fact that they'll earn a small fee on every RMAH transaction gives creedence to the general feel of "they built d3 AROUND the item grind, specificly the RMAH, thats why it dosnt compare to D2"


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Yeh i dont get that part.. what are they doing with the gold they are taking from you? Trying to emulate the fee of real-life auctions? Or maybe they're taking that gold and pooling it for their employee's characters?
> 
> The fact that they'll earn a small fee on every RMAH transaction gives creedence to the general feel of "they built d3 AROUND the item grind, specificly the RMAH, thats why it dosnt compare to D2"



They're just taking gold off of circulation to keep the value high.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jun 5, 2012)

Naruto said:


> 45k hp 8k armor ~720 resists here. With warcry/impunity. My dps is a laughable 10k (with 5 stacks of maniac rune). Can't afford the gear to increase my DPS while still maintaining acceptable survivability.
> 
> I die all the fucking time.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm using the turtle build right now, But I got ground stomp with the increased range instead of leap. So I got 4 seconds of the stun and 7 seconds of Ignore pain to go to town. If I don't kill them within this period, I am dead. I lose money on progressing due to the repair bills. 

Feels batman.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 5, 2012)

The general concenus ive seen on the D3 forums is once you hit inferno, you arnt ready for inferno, so go back to hell and spend time gear/gold farming.

Then act like a 16 year old girl who was just given her rich daddy's credit card, and hit the AH. 

Then try inferno again. Repeat as neccessary 

Thats my plan for the next week or so worth of gaming time. Dwaddle in hell act 3/4.


----------



## Okokami (Jun 5, 2012)

But, Inferno act 1 was easy.
If you're not melee I suppose.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 5, 2012)

Naw, it's easy as melee as well.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 5, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Blizzard taking 15% of GOLD auctions is seriously bullshit, anyway. It doesn't help anyone, does it?



I assume it's to keep gold inflation down as it's so easy to farm gold, without such a measure prices would repidly inflate and new players would be wholely unable to enter the market down the road.

See Stone of Jordan's.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 5, 2012)

Blizz forums are being raided by the Chinese atm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2012)

Uzumaki said:


> Oh man, I'm on my way to Zultan Kulle.
> 
> Any barbs that's beating act 2 with no "major" difficulties? I'd really like to know what my armor and resists should be at? Sitting at 400 in all resistance and 8,5k armor (after war cry, could be said) and still think I die a lot. what kind of dps do I need?


[YOUTUBE]biTiSCJKOzY[/YOUTUBE]

This video might help you, assuming you're a barbarian.


Zaru said:


> Blizzard taking 15% of GOLD auctions is seriously bullshit, anyway. It doesn't help anyone, does it?


I know why.

How much gold do you think they've stashed?

How much real money do you that gold will be worth?



Surely they could sell gold and just program it into the game. However, that'd create serious inflation. Better to trade in "real" gold. Blizzard will make millions.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2012)

So I got in on that goblin farming action.

Word of advice: everyone do this shit a lot before they fix it. Got me upgrades for all my slots in a day from all the gold I made. Not tremendous upgrades, mind you, but still.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm at 1.5mill and I'm wondering on whether to buy a new weapon or get the Infernal Staff Of Herding.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2012)

STAFF
OF

HERDING!!!!


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> STAFF
> OF
> 
> HERDING!!!!



Dem ponies need to die. 

Edit: Got the Infernal Staff Of Herding, if anyone wants to farm it with me just send a private message. Playing on the American Server.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2012)

I would kill them with you, but I have to put my nose to the grindstone today and actually work. 

Maybe by lunch time I'll be freed up.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 5, 2012)

Mobs have stupid amounts of HP on the Inferno Pony Level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2012)

I bet they drop the worst items in the game, too.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I bet they drop the worst items in the game, too.



Drops are flowing but it's full of shit. :ho


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2012)

*Diablo III Patch 1.0.2b - v.1.0.2.9898*​


> General
> 
> When logging into Diablo III, the "Cancel" button which appears in the login checkbox will now be grayed out for 30 seconds after a Battle.net account name and password are entered. This is to reduce server load during the login process.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kai (Jun 5, 2012)

Automatic repair is a tremendous time saver. Patch looking good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2012)

Patch sounds boring.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 5, 2012)

I need someone to help me get past the Skeleton King on Inferno on the European servers.

I'm sick of getting one shotted and can't find anything good and affordable to buff up.

EDIT:
Scratch that, finally took him down!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 5, 2012)

Gonna start pumping money into +attack speed. It's expensive, but from what I've seen its worth it.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 5, 2012)

Finally reached diablo only to die to him like 50 times. Got a party of 3 trying to beat him now though, I figure we'll get him tomorrow. We managed to get him to part 3 today, but one of us went red from not repairing, otherwise he'd be down already 

After this I'm taking a break from inferno, shit's so tedious.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 6, 2012)

Is anyone else noticing that Inferno Mobs are doing more dmg than usual now?

Or is it just me.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 6, 2012)

Just warning you guys, don't type /who in diablo, it crashes the game >.>


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 6, 2012)

*Diablo III Patch 1.0.2b - v.1.0.2.9898 UPDATE*​


> General
> 
> When logging into Diablo III, the "Cancel" button which appears in the login checkbox will now be grayed out for 30 seconds after a Battle.net account name and password are entered. This is to reduce server load during the login process.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys. I just bought a computer that will actually run this game, haven't even tried it out yet.

I wanna know if its worth it, now before I get a yes or no I need to cover some stuff.

I was talking to one of my best friends and he was telling me its garbage. Now this guy has sunk a solid 10 years into diablo, and when I say solid I mean he's played since the beggining and played fairly solid with a couple month breaks here and there but mostly a 3+ hour a week player.

His argument was that it wasn't enough like Diablo 2 and if thats what I'm expecting I won't like it. That is what I kinda wanted, a true hack and slash, I got wow on my old computer already and the plan was to play some Diablo 3. Why should or shouldn't I play it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2012)

First run through Diablo III is fun.

Second run through Diablo III is okay.

Third run through Diablo III is boring.

Fourth run through Diablo III requires 10,000,000 gold. 

As a guy who played Diablo II almost consistently for 10 years myself, I'd say it is worth it. If I look at it objectively, I have played the game for over 100 hours. That's my money's worth in any video game.

If I look at it as a D2 fan, I hate its fucking guts and wish it were dead.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 6, 2012)

> Last month we gave you a glimpse into how we were taking in initial feedback on the game, and ideas for some potential system changes we could make. Today we wanted to follow up and provide concrete info on some of the changes we’ve been working on, and give everyone a heads up before the 1.0.3 patch hits later this month.
> 
> *Bridging the Item Gap*
> 
> ...



Repairing is going to suck all my gold now. 

But I'm not complaining about everything else.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2012)

Item drop rate thing seems nice. I can farm act 1 Inferno now and have it mean something.

Or just farm Act II, assuming I can do it.

And they're nerfing attack speed?


----------



## eHav (Jun 6, 2012)

im fine with like 90% of those changes


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 6, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Is anyone else noticing that Inferno Mobs are doing more dmg than usual now?
> 
> Or is it just me.



Nope. I get 1 shot by anything regardless.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2012)

I like how every single rare in Inferno is arcane, molten, and shielding.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 6, 2012)

Reflect Damage+Shielding+Fast+Vortex

Nightmare mode for ranged


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 6, 2012)

I accidentally bid on the wrong item.

It was 900,000 for a first weapon which should have been worth a fraction of that price. I should have payed more attention to things.

There goes all my cash.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 6, 2012)

I like all the changes coming except the change to attack speed, item repair and the reduced number of guaranteed rares from bosses.

So now when I repair I'll likely spend around 15k every time?


----------



## Kai (Jun 6, 2012)

If I'm reading it right, are they effectively saying that coop play difficulty now = solo play difficulty?


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 6, 2012)

Kai said:


> If I'm reading it right, are they effectively saying that coop play difficulty now = solo play difficulty?



Group progression is always easier than solo progression in Inferno.

But I'm not complaining about the dmg nerf in co-op games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Reflect Damage+Shielding+Fast+Vortex
> 
> Nightmare mode for ranged






Black Wraith said:


> I accidentally bid on the wrong item.
> 
> It was 900,000 for a first weapon which should have been worth a fraction of that price. I should have payed more attention to things.
> 
> There goes all my cash.


I don't even have 900k. Of course I've been spending a lot in the AH, but still.

I feel your pain, bro.


Corruption said:


> I like all the changes coming except the change to attack speed, item repair and the reduced number of guaranteed rares from bosses.
> 
> So now when I repair I'll likely spend around 15k every time?


They seem to like to nerf things which need no nerf. Like smokescreen and attack speed. 

Yes, smokescreen was good. But it wasn't any better than, say, the invincibility thing for the Monk. Now it's laughable. It's still okay to use to escape jail, but gimme a break.


----------



## Okokami (Jun 6, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Group progression is always easier than solo progression in Inferno.
> 
> But I'm not complaining about the dmg nerf in co-op games.



I always tend to found that was the contrary, unless you mean bosses. But I haven't touched the game in a while or co-op'd inferno.



> Repair costs on level 60 items are going to go up a lot. Our goal is the next time a player is graveyard zerging a boss, it should occur to them that ?this is probably not an efficient way to go about things?. We?re currently evaluating repair costs between 4x and 6x their current values.



So for someone decked out in near BiS gear how much would that equate to?


----------



## insane111 (Jun 6, 2012)

Probably around 40k, but considering they're nerfing the balls off inferno, the increased repair costs will be offset by you dying a lot less in general. The point they're trying to make still won't work unless they increase it by even more.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 6, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I accidentally bid on the wrong item.
> 
> It was 900,000 for a first weapon which should have been worth a fraction of that price. I should have payed more attention to things.
> 
> There goes all my cash.



Ouch, though I have never had that much I can certainly understand how annoying that could be.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 6, 2012)

Writhing Deceivers with affixes are so


----------



## insane111 (Jun 6, 2012)

> We’re removing the bonus monster damage per additional player in a coop game.



That's an incredibly stupid change when you combine it with the nerfs to inferno, now coop groups will just be able to effortlessly rape everything. And solo players are at a blatant disadvantage now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2012)

I haven't played very much co-op because most co-op is shitty anyway. Maybe this will promote more cooperative play. 

So easy.


----------



## Okokami (Jun 6, 2012)

If Act 1 Inferno is meant to be right then I dunno... NT is probably a bit OP but it was just much easier that I was expecting. Then again there's no terror demons/corrupted angels/soul rippers/oppressors etc.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 6, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Reflect Damage+Shielding+Fast+Vortex
> 
> Nightmare mode for ranged



You obviously havnt ran into missle dampening yet


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 6, 2012)

insane111 said:


> That's an incredibly stupid change when you combine it with the nerfs to inferno, now coop groups will just be able to effortlessly rape everything. And solo players are at a blatant disadvantage now.



Nah it's a good change, it's actually harder right now to play as a group instead of solo in inferno (bosses excluded). This will make grouping viable.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 6, 2012)

stavrakas said:


> Nah it's a good change, it's actually harder right now to play as a group instead of solo in inferno (bosses excluded). This will make grouping viable.



The thing is they're already nerfing inferno damage, _not including this change_. When you add the coop nerf on top of that, I get the impression that it's going to make grouping way too trivial. Instead of balancing the two, now it will be the other way around - much, much more beneficial to group over soloing. It's nice that grouping is being made more viable, but it sounds like they're overextending. 

Cutting the damage in half down to 7.5% instead of 15% per player sounds a lot more reasonable, or perhaps even cutting it to 1/3rd, but removing it completely?


----------



## eHav (Jun 6, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> You obviously havnt ran into missle dampening yet



with a DH with nether tentacles or lightning orb, thats actually a pretty huge buff since everything hits so many times on them xD


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 7, 2012)

So on average how many times do you guys die a day?

For me around 10 a day with that number doubled or even tripled when trying to progress through Inferno or having a particularly bad farming run.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 7, 2012)

Made a thread to try and get everybody's complaints and concerns about suffix's in one place, so the devs and blue's might actaully pay attention to it.

Please add in any concerns the rest of you may have


----------



## dredalus (Jun 7, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> So on average how many times do you guys die a day?
> 
> For me around 10 a day with that number doubled or even tripled when trying to progress through Inferno or having a particularly bad farming run.



Are you a barbarian?I heard they die all the time.As for me I died 0 times(haven't played yet) im still not sure between buying this game or guild wars2 uhgg soo hard.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 7, 2012)

I feel more like Kenny from South Park. 

Constantly dying. Heck I've probably died more times than him. 


_Posted from Naruto Forums Reader for  Android_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> So on average how many times do you guys die a day?
> 
> For me around 10 a day with that number doubled or even tripled when trying to progress through Inferno or having a particularly bad farming run.


 I think I died 6 times last night on my Barbarian. In act 3 hell. Damn them desecrators. 

But otherwise, I should be gearing up once I hit 60 soon and I'll never die again.  Guy is a tank.


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2012)

inferno run act 1, hmm on a good run maybe once
on a bad run on every mini boss i encounter


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think I died 6 times last night on my Barbarian. In act 3 hell. Damn them desecrators.
> 
> But otherwise, I should be gearing up once I hit 60 soon and I'll never die again.  Guy is a tank.



You can be my meat shield. :ho


----------



## insane111 (Jun 7, 2012)

lol someone had this helm up for 120k, I think he forgot a 0. 

347 armor
27 str
229 int
78 vit
16 resist all
socket w/ 13% life gem

That would instantly sell for at least a million, but I guess I'll probably use it


----------



## eHav (Jun 7, 2012)

im still not sure how people set up prices.. 

im using a quiver i got for under 100k, with 134 dex, 114 vit, 12%AS 70 int, 8 max discipline, and a socket. this at lvl 52

then i go in the AH to search for an upgrade, search for stats higher than that dex/vit and a socket, and i see stuff being sold for millions. what the hell. why are things so expensive? i saw stuff worse than what i got beign sold for over 500k.. same thing with my crossbow. 890dmg, some dex and vit, got it for 100k. then i look again and i see worse items going for higher than that. 

its a pain searching for good items with decent prices


----------



## insane111 (Jun 7, 2012)

eHav said:


> im still not sure how people set up prices..
> 
> im using a quiver i got for under 100k, with 134 dex, 114 vit, 12%AS 70 int, 8 max discipline, and a socket. this at lvl 52
> 
> ...



Do you set a max buyout price and then sort by price? That helps a lot when I'm looking for a good deal, filters out all the overpriced junk. 

Like when I was searching for a helm upgrade I set the limit at 1 million with the stat filters set higher than what I'm using, I only got 1 page of helms and 1 of them happened to be a crazy good deal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> You can be my meat shield. :ho


 Yeah, I could do that. I need you to rush me to level 60 first.  I hate being level 59. I can't kill anything with the shoddy weapon I'm using right now. My Barb does only 5k damage, and that's with full frenzy. 

But he has 8k armor, 300 resist all, and 32k HP.  Too bad I'm at _work _work today, otherwise I'd play it now. 


eHav said:


> im still not sure how people set up prices..
> 
> im using a quiver i got for under 100k, with 134 dex, 114 vit, 12%AS 70 int, 8 max discipline, and a socket. this at lvl 52
> 
> ...


 They overprice stuff because they think people will buy it. Most of the stuff that is listed at 5m+ never even gets sold. It's just a hope and a prayer, long-shot auction. Then people see that and think their garbage is worth more than it is and list it at high prices.

Then everyone does it.

Then everything just costs that much.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 7, 2012)

Prices are deflating though as people get a handle on the auction market and better quality drops come in.

A 1090k dps crossbow was at least a mill 2 weeks ago and now there averaging about 400-500k.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

Once RMAH comes out none of it will matter.

You won't be able to buy a single thing on the GAH. Maybe shitty stuff.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 7, 2012)

> Enter Hell mode
> Thinks oh "this isn't so bad"
> First Elite mob I meet is alone
> Thinks oh "this will be easy"
> Is a waller, fast, and vampire
> walls me in, he's too fat to get around, defensive spells end, get crushed
> cry


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

:nelsonlaugh

Everything's easy until you die.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 7, 2012)

You know what I found to really get the blood pumping, on the High Heaven levels where it is basically a big open space and there are a bunch of mobs, just pull them all and let the fun begin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

You mean constant, agonizing deaths?

That's not fun.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2012)

I hate how my main playstyle as monk on nightmare is to use that ability which pulls enemies within 20 yards to you (C'mere champions), yet near the end of hell difficulty I'll get raped so hard with that build and have to go for boring survival skills


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh, but every skill is viable. Every skill works. They don't want you to feel like you have to play a certain way, bro.

Obviously you need to buy more gear on the auction house.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 7, 2012)

Also Diablo was surprisingly easy on Nightmare difficulty, like I didn't die once or  was even in the danger of dying, but I died 4 times to Tyrael's former lieutenant.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

Diablo is easy in general. He only gets tough if you're with 3 other people and the clones get you.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 7, 2012)

Inferno Pony Level farm is giving me nothing but crap.

Few upgrades but nothing that'll net me a decent amount of gold on AH.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2012)

1.03 will fix everything. 


Or break everything.


Or maybe not do anything at all.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 7, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I hate how my main playstyle as monk on nightmare is to use that ability which pulls enemies within 20 yards to you (C'mere champions), yet near the end of hell difficulty I'll get raped so hard with that build and have to go for boring survival skills



Yeah, it used to be awesome. They'd all try to run away and you go 'Come over here' and beat the dead shit out of them.

Later on, it's a suicide move.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 1.03 will fix everything.
> 
> 
> Or break everything.
> ...



A blue posts on the forums state that they're going to increase the Mortar affix range alongside its deadzone and try to equalize the damage between the Ranged and Melee classes.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 7, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> A blue posts on the forums state that they're going to increase the Mortar affix range alongside its deadzone and try to *equalize the damage between the Ranged and Melee classes.*



Sounds fucking retarded.

I gave up all my survivability to be able to do the most front load DMG.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 8, 2012)

Most hated enemy in the game.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm surprised that people are actually farming anything in act 3 hardcore, I'd be too scared to step out of act 1. Although I'm betting he just used the exploit to skip act 2 to get there. i find it hard to believe that anyone has legitimately cleared act 2 without dying.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 8, 2012)

Vortex / Firechain / Illusionist / Minion..

I really want to line Jay wilson and the devs up, and beat the shit out of them 1 by 1..


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 8, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I'm surprised that people are actually farming anything in act 3 hardcore, I'd be too scared to step out of act 1. Although I'm betting he just used the exploit to skip act 2 to get there. i find it hard to believe that anyone has legitimately cleared act 2 without dying.



He's already level 60 2 and a half hours after his HC death on another Barb.

He shouldn't have died anyways, Krippe was completely careless in the video eating and chating on vent.

But things happen.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck hardcore. 

Still working on my Barb for act 2 slowly, I'll need a lot more gold than this... farm farm farm. I'm gonna be a badass and do it with a 2h though, my friend already has and didn't skip any packs.

He's at like 2000 strength, 1200 vit and 1000+ resist DW. He's wrecking shit.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a hardcore Monk, just kinda sitting there, I'm too afraid to click play.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 8, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I'm surprised that people are actually farming anything in act 3 hardcore, I'd be too scared to step out of act 1. Although I'm betting he just used the exploit to skip act 2 to get there. i find it hard to believe that anyone has legitimately cleared act 2 without dying.



Dunno about the rest of the act but he did beat belial legit, I happened to be watching his stream at the time.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## blackbird (Jun 8, 2012)

If EA gets in on this, I will descend into perpetual despair.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 8, 2012)

I just found the most under rated item stat

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gold pickup distance.

Seriously, I just swapped an item that had a 7 yard increase to one with nothing. Now I have to walk on top of the things just to pick it up.

It's really annoying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2012)

I really like gold pickup distance myself, but I had to give it up for stats.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 8, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I just found the most under rated item stat
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Now remember back to Diablo 2 where you had to click on every single dropped pile of gold.

I wonder if someone is running around with maximum farm gear - Lots of magic and gold find, 20+ yards pickup. Might actually pay off to play that way in hell or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2012)

But in D2 gold was worthless.

I had max gold at almost all times.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not going to buy another piece of gear under a million anymore. Going to save up and then buy piece by piece, slowly.

Looking at +40-50 resist all, +100 vit, +100 strength gear. Possibly some IAS added in if I can get to it.

Running Polearm with Weapon Master and an IAS bonus set, as much as I can get.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought that gear last night under 350k. I wouldn't drop over a mill on it. Rip-off.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 8, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I'm not going to buy another piece of gear under a million anymore. Going to save up and then buy piece by piece, slowly.
> 
> Looking at +40-50 resist all, +100 vit, +100 strength gear. Possibly some IAS added in if I can get to it.
> 
> Running Polearm with Weapon Master and an IAS bonus set, as much as I can get.



If you do that make sure you don't forget to check the cheaper items.

Some people put things up real cheap.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 8, 2012)

If I can get that gear under a million I'll be ecstatic. But I do the AH filters for the stats and the minimum value and I'm looking at about a page of gear with 900,000 at minimum, up to 3 mil. Perhaps the prices will vary day-to-day, I'll have to see.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 8, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I just found the most under rated item stat
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





CrazyMoronX said:


> I really like gold pickup distance myself, but I had to give it up for stats.



Pick up radius is amazing in my opinion, you can get health orbs without having to make dangerous maneuvers. I always try to keep at least 14 yards.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Pick up radius is amazing in my opinion, you can get health orbs without having to make dangerous maneuvers. I always try to keep at least 14 yards.



It's also a good way to accidentally waste globes. It would be perfect if health globes didn't get used unless you're below 100% health.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 9, 2012)

Ran into THE worst elite pack combo ive ever had to deal with. The others, id eventually beat after multiple deaths (including the one i posted last, that had me raging)

But this.. this i just had to run away from, with my tail between my legs.

Shielding / Invulnerable minions / Firechain / Horde


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2012)

i like pick on my wizard, health orb = arcane power for me so i love getting me health or so i get to spam more blizzards


----------



## Bioness (Jun 9, 2012)

A thought just occured; everyone is so focused on infernal when there are a bunch of other aspects to the game, like achievements and hardmode. Which by the way I'd be very interest in getting a group with, for hardmode. I think it would be a great experience.

Anyone who might be interest? Class selection would have to be versatile.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Ran into THE worst elite pack combo ive ever had to deal with. The others, id eventually beat after multiple deaths (including the one i posted last, that had me raging)
> 
> But this.. this i just had to run away from, with my tail between my legs.
> 
> Shielding / Invulnerable minions / Firechain / Horde



How... do you even get close to something like that?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 9, 2012)

Bioness said:


> A thought just occured; everyone is so focused on infernal when there are a bunch of other aspects to the game, like achievements and hardmode. Which by the way I'd be very interest in getting a group with, for hardmode. I think it would be a great experience.
> 
> Anyone who might be interest? Class selection would have to be versatile.



I'm not even going to touch hardcore until they make some more changes and smooth things out.

I plan to start going after the achievements soon.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2012)

Why does every class have an achievement for creating two level 60 characters in it? There's really not much of a point to make a second character, since no decisions hold any permanent weight.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Why does every class have an achievement for creating two level 60 characters in it? There's really not much of a point to make a second character, since no decisions hold any permanent weight.



Most likely one for softcore and one for hardcore or one male and one female.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Why does every class have an achievement for creating two level 60 characters in it? There's really not much of a point to make a second character, since no decisions hold any permanent weight.



I saw that last night and really I can't see any point to making 2 of each class, I mean they share the same money, the same stash, you can go back and redo parts, like why.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Most likely one for softcore and one for hardcore or one male and one female.



Spending several hours powerlevelling just to change the silhouette of your character a bit?


----------



## Okokami (Jun 9, 2012)

Dammit, Blizzard are cruising through nerfing all the gold farming spots recently. I might actually have to go through inferno and farm it properly.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 9, 2012)

they also nerfed tyreal to hell and back if anyone used him to kill elites


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 9, 2012)

also some people are saying monsters are dropping less gold now to

might be bad luck, and error on blizzs part, or an undocumented nerf?

full hotfix list so far


Act 1 Royal Crypt jars no longer drop gold
Act 2 Ancient path goblin removed(i think his spawn rate just got nerfed to hell)
Act 2 Black Soulstone quests exp reward reduced in all difficulties to about 20% of their original value
Act 2 Guardian tower spiders no longer drop gold
Act 3 Resplendent chest in under-bridge and keep depths removed
Act 3 Tyreal only does around 1.4k per swing now
Act 3 Meteor that can kill the first pack of mobs on first quest no longer hits them


----------



## Bioness (Jun 9, 2012)

^ Why would they do that.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 9, 2012)

well that was just from what people on GAMEFAQS were bitching about, so its better to say thats not confirmed, just what people are saying

i mean the hotfix list, theres people on blizzard forums talking about gold from monsters being nerfed to


----------



## Bioness (Jun 9, 2012)

How about you just read the official hotfixes list then?



> General
> 
> In cooperative games, monster damage will no longer increase when additional players join the game. Please note that monster health will still scale based on the number of players in a party
> 
> ...


----------



## insane111 (Jun 9, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> also some people are saying monsters are dropping less gold now to
> 
> might be bad luck, and error on blizzs part, or an undocumented nerf?
> 
> ...



The only one I know of for sure is that the royal crypts were nerfed, but they reduced the amount of gold that drops I didn't hear anything about removing it completely.

edit: oh I guess the post above clears that up


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2012)

So how exactly are people supposed to get any gold nowadays?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 9, 2012)

Real Money Auction House.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 9, 2012)

pretty much



Bioness said:


> How about you just read the official hotfixes list then?



they are saying these were unannounced ones, either that or something happened unintented(ex. the hotfix list that blizzard has doesnt mention tyraels damage getting nerfed by a shit ton)

also apparently inferno izual got buffed a lot(probably unintended). someone who usually has no problems with him is getting one shotted( his stats)

so dont fight him if your that far lol


----------



## Bioness (Jun 9, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> they are saying these were unannounced ones, either that or something happened unintented(ex. the hotfix list that blizzard has doesnt mention tyraels damage getting nerfed by a shit ton)
> 
> also apparently inferno izual got buffed a lot(probably unintended). someone who usually has no problems with him is getting one shotted( his stats)
> 
> so dont fight him if your that far lol



Or it is just people being stupid.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 9, 2012)

i hope thats the case


----------



## Bioness (Jun 9, 2012)

It is, people see slight changes in something and automatically assume everything is wrong.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2012)

Officially putting the game down until 1.0.3, and frankly I don't have very high hopes for that either.

I'm more disappointed than I ever thought I would be.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 9, 2012)

Eventually, as one of the three cornerstones in the Blizzard franchise, it'll be super awesome. I have no doubt about that. 

Here at launch, Diablo III is still more entertaining than DII was, which really didn't get interesting 'til LoD. Then after a while THAT got boring, but the game was ultimately reborn into awesumsauce by the synergies patch over two years later. Then EVERYBODY was happy.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 9, 2012)

I. Hate. Those. Things.

Anyway, getting a DH set.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 9, 2012)

Bioness said:


> It is, people see slight changes in something and automatically assume everything is wrong.



well magic find/gold find diminishing returns supposedly got nerfed from 210-225 to 150, and ZK quest exp got nerfed(this one was tested i guess)

so there was definitly stuff that happened that blizzard didnt say


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Spending several hours powerlevelling just to change the silhouette of your character a bit?



From what I've seen there are slight differences in the dialogue in game depending on the sex you chose, including NPC's and Followers.

It might be interesting to see the differences.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2012)

Alright, I may understand that. After all, I can't imagine the enchantress asking the sorceress if she's "handsome".
Is the femsorc as cocky as the male one?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Alright, I may understand that. After all, I can't imagine the enchantress asking the sorceress if she's "handsome".
> Is the femsorc as cocky as the male one?



Yeah.

The back story for the Wizard is that she's supposed to be a genius with a very big ego.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 9, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Alright, I may understand that. After all, I can't imagine the enchantress asking the sorceress if she's "handsome".
> Is the femsorc as cocky as the male one?



The dialog is definitely different, for my female Wizard she is definitely confident to a fault where she follows prophecy and thinks she will always win. Also Lyndon the Scoundrel occasionally flirts with her. 

Still it is stupid if someone actually makes a male and female of each class for all 10 character slots, but I suppose they could lessen their paltriness were they to do hardcore for the 2nd characters.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 10, 2012)

Found a still-intact (un-nerfed) rare chest semi-farming spot. I call it semi because you need the area/event to spawn on your map first.

VM or PM me if you want the info, just incase blizz lurks in our thread 

not paranoid


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2012)

What the hell determines when champion packs regain their health when you die and when they don't?

Because this is seriously pissing me off.

EDIT:
Just found Wirts Original Leg.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2012)

God, I wanna play but...exams...


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 10, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> What the hell determines when champion packs regain their health when you die and when they don't?
> 
> Because this is seriously pissing me off.



Time it takes you to get back to them after you die, i believe.

So if they only kill you once or twice, and your respawn point is close, their health shouldnt regen.

But if your respawn is all the way across the map, or if you cant respawn for 8+ seconds, they'll regen to full hp.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Time it takes you to get back to them after you die, i believe.
> 
> So if they only kill you once or twice, and your respawn point is close, their health shouldnt regen.
> 
> But if your respawn is all the way across the map, or if you cant respawn for 8+ seconds, they'll regen to full hp.



I've had some regen to full hp while the spawn point is right by where I died.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2012)

Corruption said:


> I've had some regen to full hp while the spawn point is right by where I died.



That's a known bug. Not intended.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2012)

What's everyone's updated stats now?

I'm rolling with

20,000 DPS (45k+ with Berserker)
850+ resist all
6000 Armor (2hand)
35,000 HP


----------



## Corruption (Jun 10, 2012)

Zaru said:


> That's a known bug. Not intended.



Ah, that's good to know. It was quite annoying the times that happened.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 11, 2012)

also server had a massive crash

hardcore characters everywhere devestated


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 11, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> also server had a massive crash
> 
> hardcore characters everywhere devestated



Asian players flooded the other servers cause of maintenance.


----------



## Beetroot (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone have a viable WD build that doesn't include splinters? The constant pew pew pew is getting to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

Next patch:


Monsters no longer drop items. Only superfast arcane jailing waller mortar reflect damage mobs drop items. And only white ones unless you have 5 stack and 300% MF, bitch. Here are the drop rates: Damaged: 80%; Normal: 19.9%; Magic: .09%; Rare: .00801%; Legendary; 0.00199%
No Chests.
Nothing drops gold. You have to sell for gold or buy gold. And selling to the vendors is reduced 95%.
Cost of death is 50,000 gold, flat rate--we want to make sure everyone is enjoying the same experience. Triples in multiplayer. Barbarians cannot repair.
Demon Hunters skills now only work 45% of the time, but cost 4% less Dsicipline!
Alarming major bug fixed: you can no longer damage Azmodan when he's on his period.
Inferno Diablo's now increased to six trillion in single player and scales exponentially in multiplayer.
Run speed reduced by 50%. We feel players should take their time and enjoy the game, not run through it quickly as that destroys the spirit of the game.
Potions heal 30% less.
Fixed a small bug that allowed rare mobs in Inferno to spawn without the Arcane property.
Removed Way Points in Act 3.
Quests no longer give you any gold and exp given is reduced to 100.
Treasure Goblins have fallen on hard times and now only drop damaged items and stacks of 1 gold at death.
Acid Hydra now only does 5% damage.
Added one new Legendary Item:
*The Nerf Gun*
Two-Handed Cross Bow
Damage: 100-250
100 attacks per week
+1% Health
+2 All Resistances
15% Chance to Disconnect
-40% Magic Find
-100% Gold Find
Damage Reduced by 10%
Damage Dealt Reduced by 75%
Damage Taken Increased by 400%
Required Level: 60


----------



## Draffut (Jun 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Next patch:
> 
> 
> Monsters no longer drop items. Only superfast arcane jailing waller mortar reflect damage mobs drop items. And only white ones unless you have 5 stack and 300% MF, bitch. Here are the drop rates: Damaged: 80%; Normal: 19.9%; Magic: .09%; Rare: .00801%; Legendary; 0.00199%
> ...



The butthurt is strong in this one!


----------



## p-lou (Jun 11, 2012)

> The Nerf Gun
> Two-Handed Cross Bow
> Damage: 100-250
> 100 attacks per week
> ...



what, no exp bonus?


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Next patch:
> 
> 
> Monsters no longer drop items. Only superfast arcane jailing waller mortar reflect damage mobs drop items. And only white ones unless you have 5 stack and 300% MF, bitch. Here are the drop rates: Damaged: 80%; Normal: 19.9%; Magic: .09%; Rare: .00801%; Legendary; 0.00199%
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

Exp bonuses go against the dynamics of the game's design. 

We want people to feel like they are being rewarded by fighting the hordes of Hell, and leveling up is part of that experience.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 11, 2012)

>Get 5x Nephalem Valor
>Error 3007


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

I prefer error 3006!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 11, 2012)

Who are these 'administrators' and why do they hate me when I browse the auction house?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 11, 2012)

what the shit


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2012)

*Blizzard Readying Diablo III Banhammer*​


> Blizzard Entertainment has always taken cheating in any form in Blizzard games very seriously, and that's no different for Diablo? III. If a Diablo III player is found to be cheating or using hacks, bots, or modifications in any form, then as outlined in the Diablo III end user license agreement, that player can be permanently banned from the game. This means that the player will be permanently unable to log in to Battle.net? to play Diablo III with his or her account.
> Playing Diablo III legitimately means playing with an unaltered game client. Doing otherwise violates our policies for Battle.net and Diablo III, and it goes against the spirit of fair play that all of our games are based on. We strongly recommend that you avoid using any hacks, cheats, bots, or exploits. Suspensions and bans of players that have used or start using cheats and hacks will begin in the near future.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 11, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> *Blizzard Readying Diablo III Banhammer*​



In b4 Blizz inadvertantly bans all linux players using wine to play the game, like they did back in WoW.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 11, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> In b4 Blizz inadvertantly bans all linux players using wine to play the game, like they did back in WoW.



I just spent my day building a dozen Linux servers for work, and all I have to say is good riddance.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 11, 2012)

> *The Nerf Gun*
> Two-Handed Cross Bow
> Damage: 100-250
> 100 attacks per week
> ...



Pff, DH item, /care. 

I rolled a DH once and played 'til level 9. Didn't like it. Felt like bringing a gun to a knife fight. 

In hindsight, I should've named him Sasuke. He lacked ever so much hatred.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> what the shit




Who wants to cheat with me? :33


----------



## Okokami (Jun 11, 2012)

> General
> If the authentication service is busy, the login checkbox will now wait at "Authenticating Credentials" until a player's login attempt can be processed. As a result, players should no longer encounter Error 37 when logging in.
> Achievements have been granted to players who previously completed their objectives, but were not correctly awarded completion credit.
> 
> ...



No more Error 37?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

I like how the Demon Hunter's dodging ability, Vault, only works about half the time. 

I flipped away from this attack and I was halfway across the screen and I still got killed by the attack that I was dodging which landed half a screen away.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2012)

One thing that pisses me off is that when you get knocked back you can't use a potion or any abilities.

Fast + Knock Back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

SO FUN!!


----------



## Draffut (Jun 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like how the Demon Hunter's dodging ability, Vault, only works about half the time.
> 
> I flipped away from this attack and I was halfway across the screen and I still got killed by the attack that I was dodging which landed half a screen away.



It's those kinda latency issues that make Hardcore so.... Hardcore?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure it's latency in that instance, but I have had several latency-related deaths. 

Green bar to red bar. You're dead. :blizzardtrollface


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like how the Demon Hunter's dodging ability, Vault, only works about half the time.
> 
> I flipped away from this attack and I was halfway across the screen and I still got killed by the attack that I was dodging which landed half a screen away.



Thing is that if your character is within the mob's melee attack animation and you dodge it while it's still in motion you'll be hit regardless of the distance between the two.

This melee mechanic was supposed to help out monks and barb accuracy when attacking but it pretty much made melee mob attacks unavoidable.

So ya.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 12, 2012)

Double posts but does anyone know how far Blizz is going to rollback D3 economy for the servers?

Cause I'm hearing rumors of complete gold, character, and gear wipes.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 12, 2012)

If they were actually (currently) planning on doing a wipe-rollback to day 1, they would have said so. Not even blizz, in its current state of corporate sellout'ness and greed for the almighty dollar, would just up and erase everybody's data and start over at day 1, w/o letting us know ahead of time.

With that being said, however.. i support a wipe / day-1 rollback. I have a much better idea of how to work with my currently flawed WD, and the game in general. A complete wipe and start over would erase all the duped gold that people have gotten from exploits and whatnot, and the newly-mint AH would prob. reflect this, in realistic prices.

Edit: The reviews of amazon continue to be unkind to it. Out of 1877 reviews, 422 are 5 star (i asume these to be either blizz fanboys trying to prop up their master's product, or 1st timer's to the diabloverse who never played D1 or D2+exp), a total of 477 reviews ranging from 4-star to 2-star, and a whopping 977 1-star reviews


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

If they reset my character I'll quit playing. 



That's what a ladder system is for. I am surprised they didn't implement a ladder system from the get-go.


----------



## Coteaz (Jun 12, 2012)

You guys still play this?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2012)

*Diablo? III Players Banned*​


> We recently issued a round of account suspensions and bans to several thousand Diablo? III players who were in violation of the Battle.net? Terms of Use for cheating and/or using botting or hacking programs while playing. In addition to undermining the spirit of fair play that?s essential to everyone?s enjoyment of the game, botting, hacking, and other such exploitive behavior can contribute to stability and performance issues with the Battle.net service. As always, maintaining a stable, safe, and fun online-gaming experience for legitimate players is a top priority for us, and we'll be continuing to keep watch on Battle.net and take action as needed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> You guys still play this?



Sometimes. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 12, 2012)

> We recently issued a round of account suspensions and bans to several thousand Diablo? III players who were in violation of the Battle.net? Terms of Use for cheating and/or using botting or hacking programs while playing. In addition to undermining the spirit of fair play that’s essential to everyone’s enjoyment of the game, botting, hacking, and other such exploitive behavior can contribute to stability and performance issues with the Battle.net service. As always, maintaining a stable, safe, and fun online-gaming experience for legitimate players is a top priority for us, and we'll be continuing to keep watch on Battle.net and take action as needed.



Keep it up!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope I don't get banned for testing out that clock/auction reset bug.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope I don't get banned for testing out that clock/auction reset bug.



Did you manage to get it to work?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 12, 2012)

RMAH is almost here.

Time to go buy some popcorn and watch the show.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope I don't get banned for testing out that clock/auction reset bug.



Suuuure. "Testing".


----------



## insane111 (Jun 12, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Did you manage to get it to work?



It has worked since day 1, and even in the beta. Last night it was still working, but I'd imagine it was patched today. Whoever the genius is that coded that needs to be fired, that's just beyond sloppy/lazy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Did you manage to get it to work?


I only used it to cancel stuff a couple times. I never tried the selling/getting the item back thing.

That is just cheating. 


Geralt of Rivia said:


> RMAH is almost here.
> 
> Time to go buy some popcorn and watch the show.


It'll be a clustermug.


Zaru said:


> Suuuure. "Testing".


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 12, 2012)

inb4 extended maintenance
inb4 delayed RMAH again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

I was going to make a gold bet thread last night on Battle.net to see how far out they would delay the maintenance from 8AM PDT.

I didn't do it.

I could have made golds.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 12, 2012)

RMAH delayed until an undetermined date.

Here it comes

edit: surprise surprise, the auction house was already down right when the servers came up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

AH is totally down right now.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 12, 2012)

Grayed-Out Auction House Button

To help reduce load and improve the overall stability of the auction house system, the game may temporarily limit traffic to the auction house during peak gaming hours. This is done automatically, and players may occasionally see a grayed-out auction house button as a result. 

If the auction house button is grayed-out, please wait a few minutes and then try again. Alternatively, you may wish to enter a game and then leave, or log out and log back in to try again.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 12, 2012)

Sigh, I wanted the patch 1.03 out today.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 12, 2012)

Wonder if you can buy like 10,000,000g for like $2 in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 12, 2012)

lol, I was watching the weapon listing for like 15 minutes. A few weapons already sold for $250. And I saw a couple for $90-100 sell when there were already better weapons up for less than $30. People are so stupid I can't bear to watch it any more.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Wonder if you can buy like 10,000,000g for like $2 in 2-3 weeks.



If possible, the scam is clear:

1) Buy 10,000,000 gold.
2) Buy items on GAH.
3) Sell items on RMAH
4)


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 12, 2012)

insane111 said:


> lol, I was watching the weapon listing for like 15 minutes. A few weapons already sold for $250. And I saw a couple for $90-100 sell when there were already better weapons up for less than $30. People are so stupid I can't bear to watch it any more.



Wait what? 

Who the fuck pays 250 for a weapon?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

I will let you know when I sell my bow for 250 bucks.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 12, 2012)

Some dude sold a shitty 600 DPS 2h for $40.


----------



## eHav (Jun 12, 2012)

so i finally got my first legendary/set drop.



it better be worth something


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

You're lucky, eHav, it isn't the worst item in the entire universe.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 12, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Who the fuck pays 250 for a weapon?



Apparently a lot of people. 

I'm not surprised that people are spending that much, what bugs me is that people are buying items for 250 that clearly aren't even the best on the current listings. Like, if you're going to drop that much money at least buy the best available weapon, not the 11th best. The fuck is that.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2012)

It seems a lot of money can be made off of idiots right now.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 12, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Who the fuck pays 250 for a weapon?



Back in D2 you could buy like a whole set of top end gear for that....

Also, what happened to low level sets.  I used to love those in D2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2012)

250$ for a crappy weapon?
May as well buy a crappy vita instead.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2012)

eHav said:


> so i finally got my first legendary/set drop.
> 
> 
> 
> it better be worth something



This is probably the best time to find something good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Back in D2 you could buy like a whole set of top end gear for that....
> 
> Also, what happened to low level sets.  I used to love those in D2.



As did I, but unfortunately they wouldn't fit the model.

The model:

Rush to 60
Spend money on lvl 60 gear
Farm lvl 60 gear
Buy more lvl 60 gear
Sell lvl 60 gear
Farm more lvl 60 gear
Ignore garbage legendary and set items.


There is no reason to have more than one of each class, other than muling, so low level sets are just not viable.


Now when PVP comes out people might have tiered PVP like in D2 (low-level dueling, level X duels, etc...) but then you should just spend money on RMAH and buy good gear, bro.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 12, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Back in D2 you could buy like a whole set of top end gear for that....
> 
> Also, what happened to low level sets.  I used to love those in D2.



There were items that sold for a shit ton in D2, at least for a very limited time. For example I definitely remember some of the very first Windforces ever found ebaying for like $500, maybe even more.

At least back then you could use it to go stomp a 8 player dueling game, which was actually super fun so I could understand some rich guy dropping $500 for the entertainment. But right now you can't even PVP, so I don't really get it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

D2 had 1,000 dollar stuff on eBay.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2012)

Where's the best place to farm Act 1 Inferno?

I can't beat the Butcher in time and the Rage Timer for him is deadly.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd sell my WoW account if it weren't attached to my Diablo and Starcraft stuff, I could easily make at least a 1000 dollars with it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 12, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I'd sell my WoW account if it weren't attached to my Diablo and Starcraft stuff, I could easily make at least a 1000 dollars with it.



Sell on the RMAH > Blizz account balance (To use on account transfers)

Pay $80 for a new account with Cataclysm, transfer chars with account balance money over. Sell account for an effective $900.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 13, 2012)

Wait so this real money auction house doesn't do a gold to money ratio you are actually selling shit for money, but only money on the Blizzard account?

The fuck.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 13, 2012)

Well from what I hear you can transfer the fees from Battle.net balance to your Paypal account but you take a 15% cut from Blizz.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh I'm sure they are loving this cash cow.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 13, 2012)

Server lag's pretty much making anything above act 1 inferno unplayable.

God I want offline play.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 13, 2012)

Is there any point to it being all online play? besides keeping tabs on us.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 13, 2012)

network disconect.. with a full stack of valor.. seconds away from opening a rare chest.

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 13, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> network disconect.. with a full stack of valor.. seconds away from opening a rare chest.
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Just as planned.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 13, 2012)

Great, so now I almost spend as much money repairing my gear as I find.

It's amusing really, but I find more gold on nightmare with my monk than on inferno with my wizard. How is that even possible? In D2, higher difficulty = Much more money. Here, I hardly feel rewarded at all. Champion mobs dropping less than 100 gold, I mean bitch please.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 13, 2012)

Blizzard: You should wear more gear with gold find to get more gold.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 13, 2012)

And how do I get gear with gold find? Buying it from the AH with my imaginary gold? And since that gear will be weaker, where will I farm? On a lower difficulty?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 13, 2012)

Blizzard: We understand your concerns and are looking into them. But if it is necessary to get more gear by gaining gold from lower levels then it is just a part of the game. Infernal difficulty is infernal for a reason. There is also the option of using real money through our revolutionary feature Real Money Auction House.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 13, 2012)

Zaru said:


> And how do I get gear with gold find? Buying it from the AH with my imaginary gold? And since that gear will be weaker, where will I farm? On a lower difficulty?



Ive been derping around in inferno act1, just clearing out the various dungeons with a full valor stack. Not counting anything you put up on the AH, you should average around 150k+ for the full act, and all the trash/elite mobs. Ive been making 200k plus if i scour every corner of the act


----------



## Zaru (Jun 13, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Ive been derping around in inferno act1, just clearing out the various dungeons with a full valor stack. Not counting anything you put up on the AH, you should average around 150k+ for the full act, and all the trash/elite mobs. Ive been making 200k plus if i scour every corner of the act



I'm rather trying to see how far I can get with my current gear. I downgraded my damage a bit in exchange for more resistances, and I survive a bit better now, but I have to be really slow and tricky about progressing.


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2012)

omg farming that stupid glimmering thingy for the cow level is a fucking pain in the ass

the boss just won't spawn at all


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it only me or is it for everyone that the European RMAH is still not up?

I just tried it and it says that it'll be available on the 15th now.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like only a few of the NA servers have the RMAH up right now.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 13, 2012)

Thinking about selling all my DH's gear (140k dps w/ SS worth) with RMAH since apparently people are actually buying Andariel's Visages for $100+. This way I can save up and buy a whole new computer that can actually play this game and do it all over again


----------



## Draffut (Jun 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> D2 had 1,000 dollar stuff on eBay.



A couple extremely rare pieces with multiple max RNG stats and max RNG runewords.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)

This game won't last 10 months, let alone 10 years.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 13, 2012)

Gotta say I've been forcing myself to play for the last week or so. My interest has basically plummeted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)

I only play when I am so bored there is nothing else to do.


Then I play for about 30 minutes, get pissed, and quit.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 13, 2012)

Hopefully once patch 1.0.3 comes out things will be a little smoother.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe.

With that new limit input thing the game is virtually useless.


You have to farm to get good gear. But if you try to farm to get good gear you get locked out. If you get locked out you cannot farm. If you cannot farm you cannot get good gear. If you cannot get good gear you cannot play Inferno. If you cannot play Inferno you cannot get good gear.



Solution: spend your real money.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 13, 2012)

Ya I'm thinking of taking a break too and starting up the Horus Heresy Novels or another Black Company omnibus. 

Anyways....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1wqpBzaltg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2012)

is there any mention whether they increase the limit of items you are able to post in the auction house? i hate only being able to post 10 items


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, a time limit to create games. Limiting the amount of farming you can do. The backbone of this entire fucking game.

I am slowly losing my patience with Blizzard.


----------



## eHav (Jun 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, a time limit to create games. Limiting the amount of farming you can do. The backbone of this entire fucking game.
> 
> I am slowly losing my patience with Blizzard.



what do you mean? what hte hell did they do now


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Muk said:


> is there any mention whether they increase the limit of items you are able to post in the auction house? i hate only being able to post 10 items



They haven't said anything about it but they have mentioned that they're planning to add the ability to cancel auctions past 5 minutes as long as no has bided on the item.



eHav said:


> what do you mean? what hte hell did they do now



There's a time limit to when you can create a new game to stop people from farming certain spots for Resplendent Chests and so on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)

Blizzard is failing like Sony.

Not financially though.


----------



## eHav (Jun 13, 2012)

so if i have to farm for the staff of herding, i have to wait even longer because ill be locked out when i restart games looking for the right cave, or the fireplace etc? brilliant


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)

Exactly.

I'm stuck trying to farm for a normal staff plan (I have all the pieces and the nightmare plan dropped several times). 

Better not try to farm for it too much because I will get locked out.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 13, 2012)

The game limit was implemented to cut down server lag with all the games going on.

But it's really to screw over farming....


----------



## Zaru (Jun 13, 2012)

"Server lag"

"What do you mean, buy better/more servers? Diablo 3 makes so little money, we have to limit the players instead!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)

It's so blatant it's hilarious.


Publicly they are trying to reduce botters, but really all they do is prevent regular people from farming while the botters just modify their script slightly. 

It forces the regular players to buy off of the botters.

Blizard takes $1.00 + 15%.

Everyone wins.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 13, 2012)

Much of the Server lag would be greatly cut down if we had offline play available. 

But we can't have nice things can we?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 13, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Much of the Server lag would be greatly cut down if we had offline play available.
> 
> But we can't have nice things can we?



Offline play always means that your gear is unacceptable for online play the second you do so. So your character becomes offline-only once you play offline once. Anything else would be cheater's paradise aka open battle.net, wouldn't it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)

I want mods.

I want fucking mods.


----------



## Coteaz (Jun 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This game won't last 10 months, let alone 10 years.


1 month ago I would have laughed at this.

Not anymore. 

GJ Blizz, I think you killed Diablo


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 13, 2012)

Company posters on their forums seem to like being shitheads. Curious.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 14, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Company posters on their forums seem to like being shitheads. Curious.



Or they're just doing their jobs.

How many of you would speak out against YOUR boss(s) / company, or publicly agree with the critics / accusations being thrown at it? If any of the blue posters actually straight up said "yeh i think that you're right, blizzard fucked up diablo big time, ect ect" they'd prob. be looking for work soon afterwards.

They prob. even have guidelines on "how" they can talk to the regular posters, so im not going to rage at them very much.

Im considering linking my paypal account to D3, so i can actually make some money for myself thru this game, while the getting is good. Not sure i want to expose any other info, though.. given their hacking issues 

Edit : and for the lulz


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Edit : and for the lulz



"There are trillions of builds you can choose in the game, compared to Diablo 2! Just make sure you take these 6 skills for inferno."

-Blizzard


----------



## insane111 (Jun 14, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> The game limit was implemented to cut down server lag with all the games going on.
> 
> But it's really to screw over farming....



To be fair the servers were noticeably better that day, and then went back to shit after they removed it. It just needed to be adjusted a bit. D2 would temp ban you too if you were making games every 30 seconds.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 14, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Edit : and for the lulz





> "We don't release games until they're ready. Oh btw PVP isn't in the game yet."
> 
> -Blizzard





> "The RMAH is a feature. You don't have to use it but if you don't we will take away the gold auction house."
> 
> --Blizzard


 



Wolfarus said:


> Or they're just doing their jobs.



You know who else was just doing their jobs, I'll give you a hint World War II.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 14, 2012)

Imagine how much better this game would be if they would do something as simple as allow a mode where all bosses/all waypoints for all acts are available in the same game (sound familiar?). I don't know why they insist on forcing their trashy, restrictive quest system onto people who just want to farm. It's just inconvenient and makes farming a lot less fun


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Best quote is the PvP one because of the sheer amount of irony.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 14, 2012)

im starting to get really bored with the game, i have to almost force myself to play

i also refuse to use the RMAH, hopefully when pvp(lol) and the patch 1.03 comes out it gets better


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Imagine how much better this game would be if they would do something as simple as allow a mode where all bosses/all waypoints for all acts are available in the same game (sound familiar?). I don't know why they insist on forcing their trashy, restrictive quest system onto people who just want to farm. It's just inconvenient and makes farming a lot less fun



Agreed. That is one of the biggest fuck-ups.

The quest system itself is pretty shit. Semi-decent EXP (useless after level 60), a trash amount of gold.

Remember in Diablo 2 when you would turn in a quest in get things that were good? Sure it only happened a couple of times, but that's a rewarding quest dynamic. 

Certainly it isn't viable to let people have, say, a 100 HP increase quest and have it infinitely doable, but a rare ring for killing a mob and retrieving a special dagger? Why not? Extra loot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

I recommend a Barbarian. It gives you a false sense of power


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

Found a candid photo of the crack programming team working on Diablo 3:


----------



## Deimos (Jun 14, 2012)

^ You wish it was really them.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 14, 2012)

3 day ban from the diablo forums for using the words "f'king" and "god damned" 

Yes, we can all talk about a game where body parts fly around, blood spurts, bodies explode or are otherwise destroyed, ect.. but you are not allowed to use mild cursing.

heh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> 3 day ban from the diablo forums for using the words "f'king" and "god damned"
> 
> Yes, we can all talk about a game where body parts fly around, blood spurts, bodies explode or are otherwise destroyed, ect.. but you are not allowed to use mild cursing.
> 
> heh.



reminds me of america.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 14, 2012)

So i gots a question for my fellow D3'ers..

Ive been making around 200k for clearing out (most) of act1 inferno, using my main gear (so no MF or GF).

Obviously the more mf/gf you have on, the more you'll make. Has anybody concentrated on farming act2+ of hell, decked out in mf/gf? If so, how much are you making, roughly? (with full valor, of course)

Im just wondering if it's worth it to spend gold on the AH to buy a decent GF set, and just derp around in hell difficulty, as i think it would be too difficult to survive in inferno like that. But of course being inferno, you're getting the biggest amount of gold drops, so i just want people's opinions on the balance between being geared up for GF/MF in hell, as opposed to using your main stuff in inferno.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 14, 2012)

I've got my case and gpu ! Whistling a few more parts and I'm set. Does any onw know if I can use a razeer lambs gaming mouse or will i get banned lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

JustPimpin said:


> I've got my case and gpu ! Whistling a few more parts and I'm set. Does any onw know if I can use a razeer lambs gaming mouse or will i get banned lol



It's not like you will be able to play it anyway.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 15, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's not like you will be able to play it anyway.



Meaning what? Lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2012)

JustPimpin said:


> Meaning what? Lol



You'll find out


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 15, 2012)

No its ok I don't mind spoilers. Go ahead and tell me lol 

I wish I had my pc built and started farming by now so I could have made $250 a day  its gonna suck by the time i get it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2012)

JustPimpin said:


> No its ok I don't mind spoilers. Go ahead and tell me lol
> 
> I wish I had my pc built and started farming by now so I could have made $250 a day  its gonna suck by the time i get it



The servers are down....
*Spoiler*: __ 



 forever  


oh and farming isn't going to be normal you can't stay in one area very long and you never will get good drops




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty sure after finishing Act 1 Inferno Blizzard intended for you to enter Act 1.5, otherwise known as the AH.

I'm told the idea was to enter this area called an...what was it again...an "Auction House." Yes that's it, an Auction House. Basically your character wanders around from vendor to vendor looking at all of the items he/she wants to buy. You were then supposed to run out and kill an endless supply of monsters until you could afford these items. 

The first boss was called "Gear Check." If you could kill "Gear Check" then you were allowed to progress a little further into the act. However if you failed to kill "Gear Check" on the first try you were forced to reenter the Auction House area, look for better upgrades and buy at least one of them.

The boss after "Gear Check" was called "Brickwall." Again if you downed "Brickwall" on your first try you were allowed to progress even further into the act. If you failed you were instantly thrown back into an endless supply of monsters until you earned millions of gold and bought at least 2 upgrades from the Auction House.

The third and final boss was supposed to be known as "Unfun." Killing "Unfun" on your first try was literally impossible because when he got down to 5% health he would one shot you then laugh and say something along the lines of "Should have bought an authenticator!" Once again you were thrust into the middle of an endless horde of monsters looking for gold. Once you bought 6 upgrades you were allowed to face "Unfun" again. This time he is killable, however for each failure you were forced to farm enough gold for 1 upgrade before having another shot at him.

Once "Unfun" was downed you were then supposed to travel on to Act 2 Inferno. No idea why Blizzard forgot to implement this very important and awesome act.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2012)

so anyone made their first million @ RMAH ?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 15, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> so anyone made their first million @ RMAH ?



Turns out i cant even use RMAH to make myself any real money. I dont have a cell (no use for one) and you need 1, with -certain- carriers, to be eligible to link your paypal account with the RMAH.

So unless that changes, no cashing in for me


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2012)

let's see if i can make some quick bucks in the rmah


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 15, 2012)

Has anyone here managed to even make a pound/dollar/Euro on the RMAH?


----------



## insane111 (Jun 15, 2012)

I had a 995 dps 1 handed sword with high attack speed that went for $15. This 40% gold find/120 str neck I found yesterday should sell for at least $7 too, judging by the prices I'm seeing for other 40% amulets.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2012)

I haven't made any. 

But I did beat Inferno Belial last night. Me and my crew. 


I'm not sure if my crew can handle act 3.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone else getting spam messages from friend requests?


----------



## eHav (Jun 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't made any.
> 
> But I did beat Inferno Belial last night. Me and my crew.
> 
> ...



im stuck on him atm  always die in phase 2 when he starts spawning more adds


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Anyone else getting spam messages from friend requests?


I have had a few.



eHav said:


> im stuck on him atm  always die in phase 2 when he starts spawning more adds



Needs more tank.

I had two tanks with me.

It was funny because when he was down to about 1/10th of his health all of my gear was broken, I was using a bow that dropped which had only 433 damage on it, and we somehow managed to win.


I also found a Tal Rasha's Guardianship last night.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 15, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have had a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky bastard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2012)

It isn't that good though. I mean, it has no really great random stat and no sockets or anything.


----------



## Kai (Jun 15, 2012)

I finally solo'd Act 2 as Barb last night. No easy feat at all.

Also sold an amulet with +191 life on hit in the RMAH for $24  not a bad past 24 hrs.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 16, 2012)

Kai said:


> I finally solo'd Act 2 as Barb last night. No easy feat at all.
> 
> Also sold an amulet with +191 life on hit in the RMAH for $24  not a bad past 24 hrs.



I am so confused.  I can't even find the motivation to finish nightmare difficulty in this game.  How could people spend that type of money on it.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay, I'm officially stuck getting Zoltan's blood in the Cave of the Betrayer. Every fucking branch in that tight and narrow cave has a champion inside, and there's not a single spot I can lure them too. Kiting is also impossible, since there's no space. Fucking inferno.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 16, 2012)

Why is my game logging out after 1-2 hours?


----------



## insane111 (Jun 16, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Okay, I'm officially stuck getting Zoltan's blood in the Cave of the Betrayer. Every fucking branch in that tight and narrow cave has a champion inside, and there's not a single spot I can lure them too. Kiting is also impossible, since there's no space. Fucking inferno.



That part was retarded. When I did it, it took me like an hour of dying repeatedly to figure out how to skip them. Eventually I was able to get far enough to find a couple spots to lure the champions, using wormhole teleport/5 images/illusionist/diamond skin/force armor/wave of force with stun rune

edit: oh and also swap glass cannon for blur while trying to skip stuff. When you're luring the champions, there will be a lot of regular monsters that get left behind, so after you die a couple times just clean up the stragglers before you try to pull the champs any further.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't get pass the Butcher with my Monk so I decided to start with a Barb. 

I'm lvl 18 Act 2 and thought that if I took my Monk to Act 2 get myself an easy 5 stack NV would I be able to get good lower level items? 


_Posted  from  Naruto  Forums  Reader  for Android_


----------



## JH24 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry for being away so long, I wanted to take a break from the game after I got bored with it. I restarted a few days ago and it is still fun to play, but I don't play as long or often anymore as I did before.


I finally reached level 60 about an hour ago. 



I'm still in Hell Act II though.


----------



## eHav (Jun 16, 2012)

a bit of an off topic question, but probably the place where someone would know..

there was a gameplay trailer of a game similar do diablo, where the skills were used acording to the mouse movements you made. like spinning the mouse for an aoe spin, or making a straight movement for a dash attack etc. it was asian i believe, and i remember they mentioned sieges... anyone has any idea about the name of that game? i've been searching all over and i cannot find it :\ it was still being developed i believe.

on topic: still cant beat inferno belial


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 16, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Sorry for being away so long, I wanted to take a break from the game after I got bored with it. I restarted a few days ago and it is still fun to play, but I don't play as long or often anymore as I did before.
> 
> 
> I finally reached level 60 about an hour ago.
> ...



For a wizard your packing alot of Vit, but I'm starting to stack it also for my DH.

37k hp atm.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 16, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Sorry for being away so long, I wanted to take a break from the game after I got bored with it. I restarted a few days ago and it is still fun to play, but I don't play as long or often anymore as I did before.
> 
> 
> I finally reached level 60 about an hour ago.
> ...



I keep forgetting all the characters look the same, I was going to mention you stole my hairstyle. My wizard is at 56 and am almost done with Act II, I just haven't had time to play her this past week.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 17, 2012)

eHav said:


> a bit of an off topic question, but probably the place where someone would know..
> 
> there was a gameplay trailer of a game similar do diablo, where the skills were used acording to the mouse movements you made. like spinning the mouse for an aoe spin, or making a straight movement for a dash attack etc. it was asian i believe, and i remember they mentioned sieges... anyone has any idea about the name of that game? i've been searching all over and i cannot find it :\ it was still being developed i believe.
> 
> on topic: still cant beat inferno belial



Lineage Eternal:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCdbdsFgNGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JH24 (Jun 17, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> For a wizard your packing alot of Vit, but I'm starting to stack it also for my DH.
> 
> 37k hp atm.




Yeah, I don't really know how much HP a Wizard should have, but since I started Hell difficulty I've been stacking it a lot. Each time I buy a new item I try to get at least 5-10 points more for Int/Vit than before. If there is room for it I also try to stack the bonus for health globes (because my potions only heal for 9000 HP right now) or for a bonus in health regeneration.

37k hp? Nice.  More health really helps a lot, I always had been focusing on armor instead of health before, but only now I'm discovering how much "smoother/more relaxed" gameplay feels if you have a large amount of health for your character.

Could you post a screenshot of your Demon Hunter? (If you want to)



Bioness said:


> I keep forgetting all the characters look the same, I was going to mention you stole my hairstyle. My wizard is at 56 and am almost done with Act II, I just haven't had time to play her this past week.



Yeah, except for adding some paint the characters can look similar to each other. It would have been nice if you could customize your character further, to make it more unique.

Could you post a picture of your Wizard? (If you want to)

===


I got a bit of luck and found a new magic wand in AH for 50k gold. 560 damage and 130+ stats for strength/int/vitality. With all bonuses/abilities enabled (except archon) the wizard now has 44k health, 17k damage and 4890 armor.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 17, 2012)

So I just picked up this game, and I'm having a lot of fun as a Demon Hunter.  Is it better to use two crossbows or a two-handed one with a quiver?


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 17, 2012)

forgotten_hero said:


> So I just picked up this game, and I'm having a lot of fun as a Demon Hunter.  Is it better to use two crossbows or a two-handed one with a quiver?



Xbow's in the later levels with a quiver, especially the ones with crit dmg. 



JH24 said:


> Yeah, I don't really know how much HP a Wizard should have, but since I started Hell difficulty I've been stacking it a lot. Each time I buy a new item I try to get at least 5-10 points more for Int/Vit than before. If there is room for it I also try to stack the bonus for health globes (because my potions only heal for 9000 HP right now) or for a bonus in health regeneration.
> 
> 37k hp? Nice.  More health really helps a lot, I always had been focusing on armor instead of health before, but only now I'm discovering how much "smoother/more relaxed" gameplay feels if you have a large amount of health for your character.
> 
> ...



I can't get screenshots to work for some reason.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## eHav (Jun 18, 2012)

yay made my first 10€ off diablo! soon they game will pay itself back


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2012)

I just found my first item upgrade in Act 1 Inferno!

I didn't think it would happen but it did and the best part it that it's an Amulet and it didn't lower any of my stats in exchange.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 18, 2012)

Some of those entries are pure gold. 



Black Wraith said:


> I just found my first item upgrade in Act 1 Inferno!
> 
> I didn't think it would happen but it did and the best part it that it's an Amulet and it didn't lower any of my stats in exchange.



Nice, what stats did this item gave you?


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 18, 2012)

Hilarious.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Nice, what stats did this item gave you?



+110 Strength
+224 Dex
+91 Vit
36 Poison Resist
Attack Speed +14%


----------



## JH24 (Jun 18, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> +110 Strength
> +224 Dex
> +91 Vit
> 36 Poison Resist
> Attack Speed +14%



Very nice stats. Yeah, usually when rare items drop you have to exchange some stats for another, but this one is looking great.


And that's one badass Monk you've got there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2012)

Stupid Diablo.


----------



## Beetroot (Jun 18, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> +110 Strength
> +224 Dex
> +91 Vit
> 36 Poison Resist
> Attack Speed +14%



Do you manage to get by with 24k hp? My WD has around that and I am getting hammered. I guess your armour is substantially higher than mine though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2012)

Beetroot said:


> Do you manage to get by with 24k hp? My WD has around that and I am getting hammered. I guess your armour is substantially higher than mine though.



I'm only in Act 1 so it's OK even though my health pool yo-yo's up and down when fighting Champion mobs. That's because of Mantra of Healing, Breath of Heaven and a decent amount of Life on Hit.

It's my Damage that I've got the main problem with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2012)

That monk dies in one hit in Act 2. 

It's a sad state of affairs.

The good news is that if you boost your VIT and resists, your life on hit will let you live for a while. But you will need to party up or take forever to kill anything, suffering through countless deaths.


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2012)

yeah i still can't play through act 2 of inferno at all, even though i am more than capable of steamrolling through act 1 now

can't farm in act 2 at all, does too much dmg to my 2h barbarian


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2012)

Two-handed? 


Blizzard doesn't know how to program for two-handed barbarians anymore. When a 1-handed damage does just as much damage as a 2-handed one, what is the fucking point? Two-handed weapons should do at least twice as much damage as one-handers across the board.


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2012)

well i don't have a decent shield or a 1 handed xD so i am stuck with 2 handed for now xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2012)

It's sad that it is that way though. What the fuck were they thinking?

I mean seriously? What the fuck?


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's sad that it is that way though. What the fuck were they thinking?
> 
> I mean seriously? What the fuck?



Well we're still in beta at this point.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 18, 2012)

I saw a belt on the AH with something like.

450 armor
+310 strength
+7% life
+75 resist all
+200 armor

And some other stuff. It went for $250 lol. But it was Godly.


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2012)

thing is you can't survive act 2 with act 1 gear xD

it sucks balls

and act 1 gear doesn't sell so well


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2012)

Blizzard's Inferno Model:

Act 1 = Introductory
Act 2 = Brick Wall
Solution to Act 2 = Farming
Farming = Farm Act 1
Act 1 doesn't drop gear good enough for Act 2
RMAH


----------



## insane111 (Jun 18, 2012)

I bought this quiver for 5.5 million and resold it for $65 on the AH. Victory

A couple hours ago I put up a bunch of garbage that has been sitting in my stash for $2-$7 each too and half of it already sold. Can't believe people buy this junk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2012)

I tried selling junk and nobody bought it. 


If I give you all my junk and you sell it we can split profits.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 18, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


>



Brilliant!!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 18, 2012)

> Unofficial Patch 1.0.3.10057 Changes
> Changes that aren't uncoverable through the data files like the Inferno re-tooling, repair costs and drop rate updates are NOT listed below, but WILL be in the patch! For a full explanation of non-technical changes that will be in the patch, please refer to the 1.0.3 design preview posted last week.
> 
> Skills
> ...


----------



## Beetroot (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww what the hell at the IAS


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2012)

> Belial now have enrage timers and a new ability when they are enraged.



mother fucker


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 18, 2012)

also in case anyone cares



stream of kripp in act 4 harcore inferno. would be the first one to beat it if he does


----------



## Beetroot (Jun 18, 2012)

Those goddamn writhing deceivers...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, fuck this game.


----------



## Beetroot (Jun 19, 2012)

Kripp did it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

They are adding in the "lol you're dying no matter what" skill to both Belial and Kulle in the next patch.

Brilliant.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Draffut (Jun 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Blizzard's Inferno Model:
> 
> Act 1 = Introductory
> Act 2 = Brick Wall
> ...



I am pretty sure those treasure goblins can drop some of the best items in the game even in Act 1


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

Well they can now. But not before 1.03.

It's not like they consistently drop anything good anyway. You're better off farming elite packs.


----------



## eHav (Jun 19, 2012)

Elemental Arrow

    Skill Rune – Nether Tentacles
        Tentacles will now only hit each target once

so NT just became useless. better off using the fear arrow or the lightning one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, it's totally worthless now.

The life leech was already worthless, so now that it is basically a slower lightning orb that doesn't do shit, it's garbage.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 19, 2012)

What 1.03 is supposed to be

What do you guys think?


----------



## Draffut (Jun 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well they can now. But not before 1.03.
> 
> It's not like they consistently drop anything good anyway. You're better off farming elite packs.



They did before the patch too.

Though consistency is an issue.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

Well if they did I never saw anything good from them outside of Act 2.

I also think the enrage timers are fucking idiotic. I mean, even with an "omg OP DH" and a team of tanks I can't kill Belial in under three fucking minutes. I guess we're supposed to run with one tank and three DH's or something.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 19, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> also in case anyone cares
> 
> 
> 
> stream of kripp in act 4 harcore inferno. would be the first one to beat it if he does



Not according to Bashiok:





If that's the case, who did beat it first?

*edit: Guess they were the first afterall > 

I wonder when it will be completed with no kiting involved for melee.




CrazyMoronX said:


> Probably the "testing" team who so thoroughly tested the game with ultimate gear and ensured it was fair and challenging.



They should release a mode harder than inferno and once they find the difficulty challenging, triple it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

Probably the "testing" team who so thoroughly tested the game with ultimate gear and ensured it was fair and challenging.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Probably the "testing" team who so thoroughly tested the game with ultimate gear and ensured it was fair and challenging.



If the internal testing thing is actually true they must have an extremely shitty 'elite' group of gamers. 

Maybe I should apply. 


_Posted  from  Naruto Forums Reader for Android_


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 19, 2012)

Gotta love the new nerfs in this patch -_=


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 19, 2012)

Watched the end of the HC Inferno clear on twitch.

Kinda spoiled the game in the process though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2012)

Jumping in the thread late but I need some opinions.

Just hit level 54 in hell mode with my Witch Doctor and I'm disappointed to find how fragile my pets are at this difficulty level.  Even with the leeching run the zombie dogs are worthless.  So I've had to start experimenting with new builds.

What kind of WD builds are good for Hell and Inferno?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 19, 2012)

Stop playing a WD and make a Demon Hunter or a Wizard. 


Also, make sure you pump only what Blizzard wants (I think it might be primary stat, VIT, and resists), or it will get nerfed. 

You can try a Barb or a Monk, too, just as long as you don't like killing stuff fast.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 19, 2012)

Welp, just tried out act2 again with the new patch.

They did nerf the damage down, but its nothing that i would consider balanced. All of my resis's are over 400, im doing nearly 16k in damage, and im still dying quickly (just not AS quick.. takes 3 or 4 hits now, instead of 1 or 2)

The elites still seem overpowered, and the new repair costs.. ffs. Pre-patch, it cost me over 6k to fully repair my gear after i got the yellow warning icon.. today it cost me over 24k. I havnt tried out the valor drop buff yet, so thats pretty much the only thing thats going to save this patch in my eyes.

Guess its back to act1 farming for me. again.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2012)

The attack speed nerf is going to hit me hard.

I'm trying high attack speed with high life on hit.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 19, 2012)

And it turns out that elites now instantly regen after player death, even if the respawn timer is less then 5 seconds. And of course this is combined with the ungodly increase in repair costs.

... they really dont have any fucking clue how to treat their playerbase, or repair the franchise's (or their) image, do they?

Edit : and there are now several posts / reports of people trying otu the new repair bill..and its costing them (which means us) money every time you break open a barrel, or hit a stump, or even open up a chest.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 19, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Jumping in the thread late but I need some opinions.
> 
> Just hit level 54 in hell mode with my Witch Doctor and I'm disappointed to find how fragile my pets are at this difficulty level.  Even with the leeching run the zombie dogs are worthless.  So I've had to start experimenting with new builds.
> 
> What kind of WD builds are good for Hell and Inferno?



It was basically like that in D2 with the Necro as well. Summons get pretty useless. 

Havent played WD yet though.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 19, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> It was basically like that in D2 with the Necro as well. Summons get pretty useless.
> 
> Havent played WD yet though.



Not quite true. SOME summons were pretty much useless in the later stages, yes (the skeletons) but a properly invested-in fire golem was your best summon, along with revived. And even if it was killed quickly (i dont recall mine ever, EVER insta-dying in any act or difficulty) i could just resummon it because guess what.. there were NO fucking CD's on it (back then, diablo wasnt joined at the hip with wow)


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> And it turns out that elites now instantly regen after player death, even if the respawn timer is less then 5 seconds. And of course this is combined with the ungodly increase in repair costs.
> 
> ... they really dont have any fucking clue how to treat their playerbase, or repair the franchise's (or their) image, do they?
> 
> Edit : and there are now several posts / reports of people trying otu the new repair bill..and its costing them (which means us) money every time you break open a barrel, or hit a stump, or even open up a chest.



That is what this open beta is for

I thought the increase in repair cost wouldn't be that bad, after all before release they did say that the internal team were having trouble just getting enough gold for repairs let alone anything else. 

But if they've changed the elite health reset then that really screws things up.

I've got a nagging feeling that they just straight up lied about all the internal testing they did.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 19, 2012)

And i just confirmed the repair cost just for breaking objects.

Ported into the cathedral (act 1) and broke 7 groups of urns.

Ported back to town, and checked my repair bill (made sure i was fully repaired before i left) and it was 12g.

THEY ARE MAKING US PAY JUST TO BREAK OPEN CONTAINERS, which i find especially fucktarded because im using my wd's ranged dart attack.. the darts themselves are magical.. so its not like im even hitting the jars with my weapon physically..


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 19, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Not quite true. SOME summons were pretty much useless in the later stages, yes (the skeletons) but a properly invested-in fire golem was your best summon, along with revived. And even if it was killed quickly (i dont recall mine ever, EVER insta-dying in any act or difficulty) i could just resummon it because guess what.. there were NO fucking CD's on it (back then, diablo wasnt joined at the hip with wow)



Can you apply that strat with the WD's Gargantuan? 

Does a Gargantuan's hp hold up against harder difficulties?


----------



## insane111 (Jun 19, 2012)

Any ranged class on act 3 inferno, go fight the spider boss and let me know how that turns out 

So much for farming spider+Azmodan. The spider pretty much requires me to get archon to beat her now, and I can't afford to give up anything for it if I want to clear everything else effeciently.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 19, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Can you apply that strat with the WD's Gargantuan?
> 
> Does a Gargantuan's hp hold up against harder difficulties?



No, it dosnt. 

In my WD experience, it went like this :

Dogs were ok thruout normal difficulty, and acts 1-2 of NM. After that, they were useless (they died almost instantly, and since they have a CD like most of our skills, i couldnt even adapt a "zerg em" strategy with my summons)

Gargan lasted quite a bit longer, i got good use out of it thruout normal, NM, and the first 2 acts of hell. But after that, he became increasingly frail and weak against mobs (elites especially), even if i was using all of the pet passive skills (zombie handler, jungle fortitude and fierce loyalty). In inferno, he's not dying instantly, but he cant last against big groups of trash mobs, or most elite packs.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 19, 2012)

>login
>die 3 times
>26k repair bill
>logout

Call me when they stop fucking up the game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 19, 2012)

> EDIT: Further testing: It appears that the first hit incurs a massive bump in the repair cost from zero, and every hit thereafter is a much smaller increment, though still significant. I'm not sure whether it is based on damage taken, number of times being hit, or what. At this point I can say that it is most definitely NOT a 1:1 ratio of hits taken/damage take related to repair cost.
> 
> Just for fun, I decided to see how much getting hit cost with the new repair costs.
> 
> ...





I can't wait for the patch to go live here.

Good thing Civilization V: Gods and Kings just released.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 19, 2012)

Soooo with this mess that D3 is turning out to be, and apparently ActiBlizzards refusal to own up to their mistakes, anybody have any hopes or info on TL2?

Its being tossed around allot in the D forums (undoubtably allot of it due to the anger and resentment fans are feeling right now), and on one hand, it sounds like everything D3 SHOULD have been, but on the other, im hearing that the graphics are laughable, and its more of an indie-game.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 20, 2012)

Only thing I'm doing is just facerolling act 1 Inferno elites, easy gold and item farming.

I got 2 rare Doomcaster drops. 

Stats suck though, but its better than and faster than spending 10 mins kiting a single group act 3/4 elites when I can kill 2 or 3 groups in act 1.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 20, 2012)

Depends on the elites.

I still have a hard time with the unburied elite groups, simply because they hit so damn hard, and im a ranged (FML if its a vortex/jailer/firechains/horde version)


----------



## insane111 (Jun 20, 2012)

Farming act 1 is awesome, I plow through everything and never die. Just got a nice monk belt that should sell for $30-40 too

162 dex
83 vit
65 resist all
37 poison resist


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 20, 2012)

I dont see how people are suddenly having such an easy time with Act1 infern... 

Yes, it IS easier with mob damage and whatnto being nerfed, but i still have to be carefull, and kite like crazy against certain elite combo's..


----------



## insane111 (Jun 20, 2012)

They didn't actually nerf anything in act 1, just 2/3/4. My damage isn't even very good now though (37k), but I still kill champion packs in like 10-15 seconds.

That belt instantly sold for $42.99, maybe I should've put it up for more


----------



## ceninant (Jun 20, 2012)

Is there a site that shows you good builds?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 20, 2012)

Before nerf gun attack speed= 2.5
After nerf gun attack speed= 1.98


----------



## Jason (Jun 20, 2012)

I put some items on the real money auction house for a couple of euro's just to check if it actually works. I don't know if I'm gonna sell anything though, anyone knows what the sell/expire ratio is?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2012)

Just uninstalled this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

Sektor said:


> I put some items on the real money auction house for a couple of euro's just to check if it actually works. I don't know if I'm gonna sell anything though, anyone knows what the sell/expire ratio is?



It seems it jumps up every day or something and resets.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 20, 2012)

Minus the melee repairs, I think people are overreacting to this patch. The fact that I can just relax and farm an easy area for good items now made the game feel a little more like what Diablo should be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

They shouldn't have nerfed IAS. It doesn't do anything but make the game take longer.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a friend that works at Blizzard and all the top officials and project overseers are pissed at the complaints and are offloading all the stress on the workers, long story short anyone who is working for Blizzard is


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 20, 2012)

Chocochip said:


> I have a friend that works at Blizzard and all the top officials and project overseers are pissed at the complaints and are offloading all the stress on the workers, long story short anyone who is working for Blizzard is



That's what its like working at any big company in this day and age.  Higher ups take the credit when things go well and shift the burden to the workers than things go bad.


----------



## Sirius B (Jun 20, 2012)

I have been playing blizzard games for over 10 years (SCI, SCII, WCIII, and WoW). I been playing Diablo III now for about 2 weeks ( I did not start playing the game until 2 weeks since the release due to a family tragedy and knowing that the game would be buggy since millions would log on). Never have I seen so much *rage *being induced by such a game due to a patch especially in reading blizzard forums. I am still a fan to blizzard though and perhaps much of the heat the company is taking is by Activisions fault. 

I have a 3 toons that are now at nightmare mode but my main is a 60 monk farming gold for decent gear just to do act 1 inferno(heaven forbid the other acts). I'm just a casual player but now i know not what gear to buy and build to play due this patch. I been stacking lately on resist, dex, and vita. Not sure if I should consider getting IAS since it has been reduced significantly. Any thoughts.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm having trouble beating belial on normal , Do I need to be level 25 cos currently I'm only a level 22 barbarian. Its the 2nd phase of the fight, 1st is really easy. If any barbarians here that killed him could give me help


----------



## Sirius B (Jun 20, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I'm having trouble beating belial on normal , Do I need to be level 25 cos currently I'm only a level 22 barbarian. Its the 2nd phase of the fight, 1st is really easy. If any barbarians here that killed him could give me help



The barbarian is the only class I have not played as of yet. My other toons where 25+ when killing Belial at normal mode. I recently down him with the demon hunter in my 1st try but I noticed I almost died compared when I was a monk, a wizard, or the witch doctor. To me it might seem a lack of health globes during the match.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 20, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I'm having trouble beating belial on normal , Do I need to be level 25 cos currently I'm only a level 22 barbarian. Its the 2nd phase of the fight, 1st is really easy. If any barbarians here that killed him could give me help



It couldn't hurt to do some leveling or look around for more gear.  The main thing I found with Belial is to concentrate on the ground, looking for where attacks are going to hit and always be ready to move.  As long as you're careful to stay out of the impact zones you can wear him down.

You might also want to experiment with which follower suits your style best.  I preferred the templar myself because it provided a distracting and aggressive target and he could heal me when the shit hit the fan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

Belial is usually pretty easy. The hard part can be avoiding the omfginstantdeathbombs that he shoots out, but those are generally easy as well. They don't even kill you in normal if you have decent gear.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 20, 2012)

*Many exploits remain after 1.03*​


> First, thank you for addressing so many of the important issues in this patch. After playing a couple of quests tonight, however, I've realized that the fight against exploiters will never truly be won.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Blizzard! This needs fixing!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

#1 is unacceptable.

Killing a monster before they kill you? Fucking bullshit.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> #1 is unacceptable.
> 
> Killing a monster before they kill you? Fucking bullshit.



Made my day


----------



## Naruko (Jun 20, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> *Many exploits remain after 1.03*​
> 
> 
> 
> Blizzard! This needs fixing!!!



Quoted for sad, sad truth.

BRB, stubbed my toe in town, have to farm gold to cover my repairs for that.


----------



## Sirius B (Jun 20, 2012)

> Tags
> 666, bullshit, repair bills



It all comes down to this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2012)

Reading/trolling the Diablo III B.net forums is more fun than playing Diablo III.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 20, 2012)

There isn't even an incentive to bother playing past normal anymore imo.

There is no point in farming gear or hitting lvl cap until they introduce PvP and even then it's all gonna be about who spends the most on the auction house.

I'm just gonna pretend the series ended at Diablo 2.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 21, 2012)

Currently waiting on my new laptop to play it further.

Somehow beat the game on normal with this crappy outdated hardware.  Couldn't even play it with my friends because I would be lagging so much I did literally no damage


----------



## insane111 (Jun 21, 2012)

-Dargor- said:


> it's all gonna be about who spends the most on the auction house.



Those people are awesome, they've given me like $200 for 1-2 hours of farming per day. I was going to reinvest some of that into upgrades, but I don't really see the point since I can farm just fine in my mediocre gear.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 21, 2012)

Just put in a polite, but stern worded reply on one of the CM's replies to increased repair costs.

Anybody who still cares enough about this game to post, is more then welcome to help keep it on page one, or add their own 2cents.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

I haven't sold anything in the RMAH. Mostly because I am pricing things too high, probably. Maybe. 

But I do have 8 million gold. That's something.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 21, 2012)

Before you post something you have to search for items with the same stats and undercut everyone, and if there are a bunch of postings up for $1.25 then it's worthless so don't bother.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

That's what I'd normally do, but I guess I've been lazy. 

And sometimes I figure I'll just keep the item since the profit margin is so small.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

Everyone else is off playing Tetris.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm incredibly disappointed in the game.

I'm not too happy about the Inferno nerf, even though I can't get pass the Butcher it should be made a lot harder.
IAS nerf, pretty much nerfed my Monk all the way to oblivion.
The insane cost of wear and tear, it costs gold to break a pot!
Talking about breaking pots, disregarding gold/magic find on pots and chests CHESTS!!! is insane to say the least.

I can't wait for Torchlight to come out now. Blizz North should be able to give us the goods.


EDIT:


> As of patch 1.0.3, when purchasing a digital version of Diablo III through the online store or your Battle.net Account, players are restricted to the Starter Edition for the first 72 hours (sometimes less).  Players on Starter Editions have the following restrictions:
> 
> Act I up to the Skeleton King is availableLevel 13 cap
> Matchmaking available only with other Starter Edition players
> ...




I'm getting the feeling that they don't want more people to buy the game so that more people aren't coming in to complain about it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2012)

"Anyone found to have used hacked saves, modded games, or other exploits to gain an unfair advantage in Max Payne 3 Multiplayer, or to circumvent the leaderboards will be quarantined from all other players into a "Cheaters Pool", where they'll only be able to compete in multiplayer matches with other confirmed miscreants." 
A cheaters pool for every game sounds fun.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Anyone found to have used hacked saves, modded games, or other exploits to gain an unfair advantage in Max Payne 3 Multiplayer, or to circumvent the leaderboards will be quarantined from all other players into a "Cheaters Pool", where they'll only be able to compete in multiplayer matches with other confirmed miscreants."
> A cheaters pool for every game sounds fun.



That move by R* is the most genius move I've seen in a game a for long time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> That move by R* is the most genius move I've seen in a game a for long time.



This isn't though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

Got outbid on an item with less than a minute to go.


----------



## Deimos (Jun 21, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that they don't want more people to buy the game so that more people aren't coming in to complain about it.



Unbelievable! Is this for real? So you *buy* the game and can't play it past level 13 for the first *72 hours*? What the **** lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2012)

Deimos said:


> Unbelievable! Is this for real? So you *buy* the game and can't play it past level 13 for the first *72 hours*? What the **** lol



HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHH!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2012)

Deimos said:


> Unbelievable! Is this for real? So you *buy* the game and can't play it past level 13 for the first *72 hours*? What the **** lol



There has to be a customer enraging department at Blizzard, otherwise some recent decisions cannot be explained.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

It's more fun if you can't level in the game you just purchased. It's fun to farm worthless items for 72 hours.

FUN!!!!


----------



## Rios (Jun 21, 2012)

Got the game yesterday and already level 40. If I had to wait 3 days for this.....


----------



## eHav (Jun 21, 2012)

so, whats the purpose of it? why keep people from getting past 13 for the first 72 hours?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

eHav said:


> so, whats the purpose of it? why keep people from getting past 13 for the first 72 hours?



Improves fun by 2.4%, with a 1.4% chance to drop extra enjoyments.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting the feeling that they don't want more people to buy the game so that more people aren't coming in to complain about it.




Okay, this is just plain ridiculous. There's no excuse to punish players who buy the game with their money like this. Reading this already makes me feel angry, I can understand if people are really furious about this. 


I reached Inferno today. It still feels weird that the last few Elite packs before Diablo gave me more trouble than Diablo himself.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 21, 2012)

so, i havent tried this out(havent played the game in a while), but apparently if your in a quest and find a random merchant in the world(like the weaponsmith near the end of act one) repair costs are a shit ton lower


----------



## Sirius B (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm finally geared up to do Act I inferno. Just finished downing the Skeleton King with my health not going down 75%. Let see how his gear holds up to the Butcher.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck the later Acts


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 22, 2012)

If anyone cares Athene was banned today apparently.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2012)

Whomever that is.
But what's this about exploits? 

Aren't you thankful?


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2012)

So who here plays on the EU server?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 22, 2012)

*Blizard Explains Why New Diablo Games Are Locked For Up To Three Days*​


> For security reasons and to help ensure the integrity of the game and auction house service, players who purchase the digital version of Diablo III may have to wait until payment verification is complete before they can access certain game features. (See below for a full list of restrictions associated with digital purchases.) While most payments are approved and restrictions are lifted within a day, in some cases it can take up to 72 hours to complete this process.
> 
> Similar to World of Warcraft, these restrictions were put in place to deter credit card fraud, which in turn helps reduce gold spam and other harmful activities that can have a negative impact on the game experience for everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> For reasons to ensure the game and auction house service, players who purchase the digital version of Diablo III may have to wait until payment verification is complete before they can access certain game features. (See below for a full list of restrictions associated with digital purchases.) While most payments are approved and restrictions are lifted within a day, in some cases it can take over 9000 hours to complete this process.
> 
> Similar to World of Warcraft, these restrictions were put in place to deter players, which in turn reduces harmful activities that can have a positive impact on the game experience for everyone.
> 
> ...


Revised addition.


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2012)

Is 25 000 life good for Nightmare/Hell? I am doing a Leeroy Jenkins WD without pets. The Grasp of the Dead + Spirit Walk + Soul Harvest + Hex + DIRE BATS DIRE BATS DIRE BATS rotation is just so good(except for bosses).


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 22, 2012)

So I actually tried to give it another shot yesterday, started a DH on hardcore (for the limited AH), turned down the screen brightness to give it the actual diablo feel. Was working decent until I realized the damn minimap+huge OBJECTIVES written in bright ass white takes 1/4 of the screen and kills the immersion. Started goin trough the options to find a way to minimize or hide it completely.

Apparently people have been asking for this button since early beta and blizz just doesn't give a darn...

So I shelved D3 again...

There's just no way they worked on this piece of garbage for 6-7 years, someone somwhere on the D3 dev team's been picking their nose for a long-ass time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm starting to believe it


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2012)

Lol censorship.

I can't even type some german words without them being censored in the game.
Like "weniger" (german for less). It has a problem with the "niger" part, and censors it  People from the country Niger will surely love that.


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2012)

Dont understand all this nitpicking, Diablo II only became an awesome game after its expansion. This is still just the beginning.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 22, 2012)

-Dargor- said:


> So I actually tried to give it another shot yesterday, started a DH on hardcore (for the limited AH), turned down the screen brightness to give it the actual diablo feel. Was working decent until I realized the damn minimap+huge OBJECTIVES written in bright ass white takes 1/4 of the screen and kills the immersion. Started goin trough the options to find a way to minimize or hide it completely.
> 
> Apparently people have been asking for this button since early beta and blizz just doesn't give a darn...
> 
> ...



I can understand the complaints about nerfed abilities and increased repair cost but the size of messages is enough to make you shelf the game?


----------



## Draffut (Jun 22, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I can understand the complaints about nerfed abilities and increased repair cost but the size of messages is enough to make you shelf the game?



Of course, I remember the first time i played Dead Rising and it was impossible to read the small text that told you where to go without a hi-def TV.  text that is either to large ro small is quite disruptive and kills an experience in no time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 22, 2012)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Of course, I remember the first time i played Dead Rising and it was impossible to read the small text that told you where to go without a hi-def TV.  text that is either to large ro small is quite disruptive and kills an experience in no time.



That's a game play issue though, it was impossible to read what you _needed_ to read in order to play.

I can understand that, he's able to play the game it just sounds like he doesn't visually like where it is and its size.  That seems to me to be a very weak reason to stop playing entirely.

That's not to see he's in any way obligated to play the game.  You can stop playing a game for any reason you want or no reason, I'm just saying that seems like a weird one to me.


----------



## Okokami (Jun 22, 2012)

Can't you minimize the objectives?
In fact, why haven't Blizz put an option to minimize pieces of the UI, I know they didn't want it to be customisable to the extent of WoW but thats hardly screwing around with it. I guess their coding limits that too?

Unless you can, ofc, then completely ignore what I just said. I haven't touched the game in a while.


----------



## Rios (Jun 22, 2012)

>beat Nightmare with a level 49 character
>you need to be level 50 to play on Hell

Now this is something truly disheartening


----------



## Corruption (Jun 22, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> That's not to see he's in any way obligated to play the game.  You can stop playing a game for any reason you want or no reason, I'm just saying that seems like a weird one to me.



It is a dumb reason. It's immersion breaking? Any GUI element should be immersion breaking if that's the case.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 22, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I can understand the complaints about nerfed abilities and increased repair cost but the size of messages is enough to make you shelf the game?



I already shelved it a while back because it was just plain boring/not worthy of the Diablo name. 

No PvP, Lack of Diabloesque atmosphere, Inferno class balance being a joke, RMAH issues, bad voice acting, bad plot, bad itemisation (or lack thereof).

And despite all that shit I still gave it another shot, figuring i could maybe ignore all that if somehow I managed to get the diablo feel I had with the 2 previous games.

Having a big chunk of my screen space blocked by a radar kills the immersion for me and boatload of other people from what I saw on google.

This plus the reasons i shelved it in the first place are more than enough for me to not bother touching this game until they get their act together, which I doubt will happen within a year or even at all.

Playing a Diablo game without the horror factor is just not worth it. Its what made the first one great and it's definitly not in the third game.



Corruption said:


> It is a dumb reason. It's immersion breaking? Any GUI element should be immersion breaking if that's the case.


The day my lifebar will take 1/4 of my screen yes, it'll be immersion breaking. Do you have to try and be this stupid or were you just born this way?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 23, 2012)

Is it a good thing or a bad thing my internet has been down for the past two days so no Diablo , I just hit 60 too. I R SADDEST.
Internet still down, the weekend just hit and they don't have weekend office hours, stuck on laptop and forced to leave apartment for internet.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 23, 2012)

Sirius B said:


> I'm finally geared up to do Act I inferno. Just finished downing the Skeleton King with my health not going down 75%. Let see how his gear holds up to the Butcher.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Act 1 Inferno is not very hard. Wait till you get to Act 2 . Though I think it'll be easier now post patch, it'll still be a wake up call.

Also my damage has been reduced by nearly 9000 after patch...


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 23, 2012)

So i got up the guts to try a farming run thru act1 (despite the overblown repair costs) and i run into an odd group of elites. First i saw the minions..



and this could very well have been my exact facial expression as im kiting them around to take these SS's, and get a look at their leader :



And then i saw the leader :



Dealt with him easily enough, figured he was a unique spawn, since he had no stats of his own, and his minions were special, but only 1 worthless rare drop'd, so i made this face :


----------



## Rios (Jun 23, 2012)

Finally unlocked Zombie Bears. Most hilarious ability by far


----------



## Bioness (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay here is a question how exactly does Prnt Scrn work, whenever I hit the key it does nothing.


----------



## Rios (Jun 23, 2012)

37k life
230 all resists
1800 armor

Is this ok for Inferno Act I?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 23, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Okay here is a question how exactly does Prnt Scrn work, whenever I hit the key it does nothing.



Look around on your pc for a folder called "diablo 3" that isnt your main install folder (mine was automaticly put into "my documents". The folder for screenshots should be in there

And i finally found my first weapon with 1k+ dps. A magic 2H bow, arcane dam and 10% atk speed.

Put it up on the AH for 600k, which is far cheaper then anything in that range. Hopefully somebody buys it


----------



## Naruto (Jun 23, 2012)

I think what these people relentlessly white knighting the game don't understand is that the people complaining bother to do so because they desperately want to see stuff getting fixed.

But frankly it's gotten to the point where I don't think this game will ever go through enough fixing.

I'm so sad.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 23, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I think what these people relentlessly white knighting the game don't understand is that the people complaining bother to do so because they desperately want to see stuff getting fixed.
> 
> But frankly it's gotten to the point where I don't think this game will ever go through enough fixing.
> 
> I'm so sad.



I think the whiteknighters are just a mix of forum trolls / WoW kids who never grew up on / spent years playing D2+LoD / general blizzard ass-kissers who think that if they stick up for the game/company enough, they'll get MVP priv's. 

Edit : And that bow just sold. But blizz ganked 90k for its cut. Seriusly blizz.. its IN-GAME gold. FU for thinking you need a slice of that, too 

Still made 510k from it, though. Combined with the 4 other sales that i put up before logging out 20 mins ago, ive made 600kish tonight


----------



## Kumanri (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a lvl 60 DH right now and I clock a wimpish 45k damage with SS now so I am not extremely keen to do inferno runs solo, even in Act I. I prefer to do Inferno runs with teams to cover up for my lack of durability.  Otherwise, it will be repetitive farming to gear up further for Act II or beyond. 

It gets boring after a while if you realise that the only thing holding back your progress is money. As such, I am diversifying to start new characters from other classes in order to experience basic gameplay with little concerns for lack of gold.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 23, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> So i got up the guts to try a farming run thru act1 (despite the overblown repair costs) and i run into an odd group of elites. First i saw the minions..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bashiok trolling



Bioness said:


> Okay here is a question how exactly does Prnt Scrn work, whenever I hit the key it does nothing.



I always go into Photoshop or Word and paste the image. It always gets saved in your clipboard.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 23, 2012)

> 1) Champion packs over Bosses ? I understand why you want to push people to fight champion packs. In Diablo 2 they were almost entirely avoided for the sake of getting to the bosses faster for better loot. However you must realize that MANY people find boss fights more entertaining? It also goes against the logic of some random monster is more dangerous than the greatest battle commander in all of the burning hells! Why is blizzard adamant that players avoid bosses and fight champion mobs when the outcry (for the most part) is the opposite?
> 
> Ideally, we'd like both Champion packs and bosses to be satisfying.  It's a tricky balance to get right, though, when you consider that a) player's gear is always improving, b) new builds and techniques are being discovered pretty regularly, and c) Champion packs are random and bosses are predictable.
> 
> ...



Continued next post


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 23, 2012)

> 8) The repair cost increase I believe is also a fair change; however the unfair part of this change was to the wear and tear of doing battle. Now I know that it has already been stated that this is being looked at for an update, are you able to share any reduction values or ranges that are being considered internally? (ex. 50%, 75%...)
> 
> I've mentioned this in other threads already, but we agree with you and we're looking at reducing the durability hit you take from normal wear-and-tear. No values to share at this time, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 23, 2012)

^
TL;DR : A whole lot of nothing. All the Cm's ever do is "we'll pass that info along" and thats it.

And its not much better when the devs do their "ask us almost anything" interviews, because even when players bring up valid concerns, or outright conflicting statements-developments from the game or previous interviews, the dev's will either A: Dodge the question or B: Tell the player(s) that they are infact, wrong about whatever, or we're not seeing everything that they see, ect.

I have yet to see a good, concrete post from the CM's.. not holding my breath on ever seeing 1.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2012)

So I just realized that the attack speed of weapons is a "per second" number, not a "cooldown" number. For all this time, I've been going for the wrong weapons 

I should've noticed that when the 2-handed weapon on my wizard was "faster" (speak: actually slower) than the 1-handed weapons on my Monk. 

Then again, aside from kiting, more damage per single hit is probably better for a Wizard.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 23, 2012)

Just sold a cple more items, for around 900k.

I now have my first million (1,500,00ish) gold.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 23, 2012)

Just found a lvl 61 item in Act 1. Woooo!

Shame it's not an upgrade.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Just found a lvl 61 item in Act 1. Woooo!
> 
> Shame it's not an upgrade.



Act 1 is the most efficient way to farm 61-63 gear now, at least until they fix act 3/4 drop rates. There's not one good reason to go farm act 2/3/4. Funny how all of these changes keep having the opposite effect of what they wanted to happen.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 23, 2012)

Internet is back


----------



## Rios (Jun 23, 2012)

I got one 61 level item in Act III Hell right before the siege engine beast. Makes me wonder if farming Hell is worth it in any form.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 23, 2012)

I played from fully repaired to yellow man with 2 deaths and my repair bill is 16,101.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Internet is back


----------



## Sirius B (Jun 23, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I played from fully repaired to yellow man with 2 deaths and my repair bill is 16,101.



Indeed. I can now relate to the pain of repair costs when farming act I inferno now. Even if I do not die, doing Warden/Burcher runs cost 3000-7000 gold by solo or with a party . This is just an incentive to not die and corpse run which I rarely do anyway.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Zoltan powerleveling still works, and it's even easier than before. Good job Blizzard

Time to abuse that before they actually fix it this time


----------



## eHav (Jun 23, 2012)

how is it easier?


----------



## insane111 (Jun 24, 2012)

eHav said:


> how is it easier?



You only have to kill him once, then you can infinitely remake the game and keep turning it in.

 It still takes about the same amount of the time as the old way though, 5-6 hours from 1-60 I think.


----------



## Rios (Jun 24, 2012)

I just bought a 700 damage one handed blade with 250 intelligence and 100 vitality from the AH for 90k. I thought I'd need millions for that thing


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 24, 2012)

Rios said:


> I just bought a 700 damage one handed blade with 250 intelligence and 100 vitality from the AH for 90k. I thought I'd need millions for that thing



Nah. The millions are only for the weps that do 1k+ dam


----------



## Rios (Jun 24, 2012)

And weapons are the only thing worth buying tbh. The armor prizes are ungodly even though the variations between them and level 59-60 gear are not that big.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 24, 2012)

You can (mostly) blame blizz for the unjustified costs in the AH. Within a week or so of its release, we already had bots running, and i heard that gem/gold duping was already taking place as well.

So there's a glut of bot'd  / duped gold on the market, which is part of why you see prices in the tens of millions. Player stupidity/greed is the other component of that.

Also.. just started a farming run..1st group of elites i run into are plague bats, with.. : Horde / Illusionist / Firechains / Fast


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't get it. The latest patches with repair cost increases and attack speed bonus nerfing sounded horrible on paper, but somehow I'm now gaining more gold and breezing through Act 1 more easily than ever before.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2012)

Ninja updates


----------



## Rios (Jun 24, 2012)

What is the best Act 1 place to farm? I am thinking the Crypts with the crown for now


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't see a point in farming without 5 valor. Creating new games makes that impossible.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I don't get it. The latest patches with repair cost increases and attack speed bonus nerfing sounded horrible on paper, but somehow I'm now gaining more gold and breezing through Act 1 more easily than ever before.



Im not getting as hefty as a repair bill that i used to, when they first released the patch.

So im guessing they either stealth hotfixed the repair bill down, or they stealth nerfed act1 mob dam, and increased gold drops. And im pissed at my gargantuan right now. We run into an elite group on the right, and about 10 feet away is a treasure gob. So of course he goes RIGHT for the damned goblin, ignoring the elites that were closer.. and i end up loosing the little fucker because the elites had jailer.. 



Rios said:


> What is the best Act 1 place to farm? I am thinking the Crypts with the crown for now



Depends on how much time you have for farming. If you dont have long, then id say the cryps are ideal, but if you have an entire evening to waste, i go down the list. Cathedral > Cryps > Fields > cave of aran > Both highlands area's > Leoric's manor / torture chambers


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2012)

Is there no way to "control" your minions? Never played WD.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Im not getting as hefty as a repair bill that i used to, when they first released the patch.
> 
> So im guessing they either stealth hotfixed the repair bill down, or they stealth nerfed act1 mob dam, and increased gold drops. And im pissed at my gargantuan right now. We run into an elite group on the right, and about 10 feet away is a treasure gob. So of course he goes RIGHT for the damned goblin, ignoring the elites that were closer.. and i end up loosing the little fucker because the elites had jailer..


So the typical go after the weakest thing stupidly AI?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 24, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Is there no way to "control" your minions? Never played WD.



No, not right now. All you can do is de-summon them if you wish, thats it. One of the Cm's mentioned something about they might look into giving us more control over our summons in a future patch, but thats it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 24, 2012)

For farming I just start at the beginning and continue till I have to get off. 

The earlier monsters have less annoying 'white' abilities so it's easier to get the five stack NV. 


_Posted from  Naruto  Forums Reader for  Android_


----------



## Rios (Jun 24, 2012)

The thing I dont get is how Demon Hunters with gear similar to mine have close to 50k DPS while I barely get 20k. Talk about fair, this DH class is an absolute beast when it comes to killing


----------



## Kumanri (Jun 24, 2012)

Rios said:


> The thing I dont get is how Demon Hunters with gear similar to mine have close to 50k DPS while I barely get 20k. Talk about fair, this DH class is an absolute beast when it comes to killing



You've got to see whether it is DPS before/after Sharpshooter boost. If the Demon Hunter has this passive skill, chances are you will not see the actual DPS in the character profile. The 50K DPS can only be felt during the first shot. 

However, if a DH has a raw DPS of 50K without Sharpshooter, that is really a beast. To me, attack speed and critical damage still makes a big difference.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 24, 2012)

You should've seen them before the patch, lots of people were over 200k with sharpshooter, running around instagibbing everything with nether tentacles. The retarded thing about sharpshooter is that it doesn't immediately reset when you fire an arrow, there's a delay. You could fire like 6 tentacles before it reset and kill bosses instantly, but they nerfed  tentacles as well so it can hit only 1 time per cast now.

But even after all the nerfs I think DH's are still the highest dps class in the game.


----------



## Rios (Jun 24, 2012)

Is this even worth something  ?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone might buy it.


----------



## Muk (Jun 24, 2012)

is the legendary hamburger worth anything xD


----------



## Rios (Jun 24, 2012)

I mean monks really use two handed weapons instead of 2 weapons or weapon/shield? Strange......

Oh and seems like I can breeze through the whole Skeleton King quest without a problem so until I update my weapon I'll be stuck there : P


----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2012)

holy shit


On the AH there is only one other ring similar to this one and it has been sold for 10 million. Without the magic find. 

I am either setting up 30 million or wait to sell it for real money.

EDIT: There are 2 similar rings on the RMAH and they cost 150 EURO a piece. Lets see if I manage to net at least 100 for this one.


----------



## eHav (Jun 25, 2012)

you have to buy the rest of your stash man


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2012)

Buyout cost of 150 euro or actually have bids of that level?


----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2012)

150 EURO bids of course. 150 buyouts with 1,5 EURO on them dont mean a thing.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 25, 2012)

Help with item upgrade

Current: Rare Gloves 212 armour
60 Str
99 Int
97 Vit
32 Fire resist
Attack speed +7%

New: 196 armour
108 Dex
26 Resist All

Should I lose a bit of the attack speed and life for a bit more damage and resist?


----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2012)

Whats your class? Since I dont need to gather rage for example, I dont think Attack Speed is necessary for me.



eHav said:


> you have to buy the rest of your stash man



Nope. I have no interest in playing the other classes so currently I am gearing up only the WD, everything else goes to the AH.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm playing the Monk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Help with item upgrade
> 
> Current: Rare Gloves 212 armour
> 60 Str
> ...



Tough call. 

I'd just stick with #1. For one thing it gives you more armor from strength as well as the base rating. And it has some resists built-in with intelligence (not much). You're going to die anyway. Might as well live fast.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 25, 2012)

So I play a wizard and since the ias nerf should I still try for stack ias or throw in some crit?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2012)

Stack as much crit as you can, baby. 

Stacking IAS, Crit, and Int would be optimal, but you better bust out your fucking wallet.


----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2012)

I hate wallers the most. Because I cant run through the walls with Phase Walk. I repeat, I CANT PHASE THROUGH THE WALLS WITH PHASE WALK. Such bullshit.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 25, 2012)

+174 min damage
+359 max damage
+12% damage
+73 Int
+73 Vit


----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2012)

I bought a similar crossbow for my Scoundrel with 200 dex, 100 int and 100 str for 5000 gold from the AH


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 25, 2012)

On the forums you see all these Americans selling shitty items for a bit (or a lot) of money on the RMAH.

So far none of my crap has sold. Is it because we Europeans have a bit more grey stuff floating around in our heads compared to our American friends or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2012)

oh thats for sure


----------



## eHav (Jun 25, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> +174 min damage
> +359 max damage
> +12% damage
> +73 Int
> +73 Vit




the worth of this item comes from the 12 less lvl requirement. its a lvl 48 800 dps item. its really nice, when leveling ofc


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2012)

Auction House is mad gay. 

I have 10 million gold now and I can't even afford good shit.


----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2012)

Find your good shit like we all did. I was planning to spend 1.5 million on a better weapon then BANG the next run I got a 840 DPS knife with Vitality and Mana bonus. Hell, that felt better than spending the money for something similar.

Reminds me of the good old days when we farmed for that damned Shako. I still have no problem doing identical runs over and over again, the anticipation of what drops next keeps me addicted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2012)

I get bored finding the same garbage every run.

Level 63 armor: 
+170000000000000 hp per health glove
+200 armor
+20 intelligence
+1.2% chance to suck cocks



I just found a legendary sword and it did 300 damage and I scrapped it.


----------



## Rios (Jun 25, 2012)

Always try to sell your legendaries, ESPECIALLY the low level ones. There are so few low levels while the market is literally flooded with the top notch gear. This makes your offer seen by more people. In fact I am about to get 30k gold for a crappy 10 level Wizard orb, YAY me


----------



## Bioness (Jun 25, 2012)

Why are rings and amulets so expensive


----------



## Rios (Jun 26, 2012)

You cant craft them.


----------



## Rios (Jun 26, 2012)

Just sold an item on the AH for 4 million no problem. Should have asked for 10 maybe


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2012)

I couldn't sleep so I woke up and decided I'd farm a little.

Tried to log in (2 hours ago) and the server was down for maintenance.

Now it's extended for two more hours.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 26, 2012)

Patch Notes



> Diablo III Patch 1.0.3a – v.1.0.3. 10235
> 
> The latest client patch notes can be found here.
> Visit our Bug Report forum for a list of known issues.
> ...





CrazyMoronX said:


> I couldn't sleep so I woke up and decided I'd farm a little.
> 
> Tried to log in (2 hours ago) and the server was down for maintenance.
> 
> Now it's extended for two more hours.



Wait how do you wake up if you couldn't sleep?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2012)

Practice.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 26, 2012)

Fixed several gold and leveling exploits

Well, there's the complete death of power leveling in this game. Another absolutely retarded decision that will just annoy people and satisfied no one.


----------



## Rios (Jun 26, 2012)

Yea the zombie bears were usable only in the desert. Still dont see a fix, where Phase walk can pass through the Waller's walls.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 26, 2012)

Read this on the blizzard forums about PoE's end game development:



> Action RPGs typically have three difficulty levels. The player plays through the game several times using the same character, with the challenge ramping up each time. Right back at the start of the project, *we thought it would be a great idea to add a fourth difficulty level that was really challenging so that players would have something to aim to beat.
> 
> When we tested this, we found that players reacted really badly to a sudden brick wall of difficult content that they were unable to progress in.* We tried changing it to a steady ramp of difficulty, but then players found isolated areas where the monster AI was more abusable and farmed those with specific builds to get rewards with little risk.





Was Inferno a bad idea for end game or could it still work?

Kripp, the person who first finished inferno hardcore along with krippi, made a video about the various problems with Diablo 3 and lack of end game is one of them.


----------



## Rios (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll tell you what the problem is - no duels.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2012)

Inferno should be just as hard as fucking possible, but it shouldn't be the only place that drops the best loot.

You should be able to farm for loot in Hell mode, then save Inferno for true post-game content. Inferno can be rewarding, but not mandatory to farm to complete itself.

What is so hard to understand about that?


----------



## Rios (Jun 26, 2012)

I watched the video. What this guy is saying is basically: keep the grinding but this time it wont be about items but about.......champion levels? He does have 2 good points though:

1: We need a ladder. Getting the top level is too easy. For example, I never managed to make a 99 level character in Diablo 2 LoD, thats simply insane. But I dont think champion levels is the right thing to do. Maybe try with daily, monthly and weekly events instead. So you've got your max level character? Lets see what you can do with it! Hardcore events, naked events, start over events, with the max level and all abilities accessible so easily I can see endless possibilities. Plus it will show who is boss and who pays to win.

2: We need stats distribution and we need it badly. This is what irks me the most(beside the inability to phase through friggin walls), this will add much needed customization and can open up the ability to make your character more flexible. But I dont think they will change it, not in the near future at least. 

And btw the current item grinding is way better than it was in Diablo 2. I am actually encountering various hard champions instead of pummeling  Mephisto and Pindleskin endlessly. Cant say the experience grind in Diablo 2 was much better either, the Baal runs were boring and the progression was slow. This is why I think instead of replacing one grinding with another, its better to add events and let people with less time/money shine. Not only with achievements but on a leaderboards as well. Hell, let the winners name an item after themselves, this will be a good start. Then distribute gold, increased drop rate buffs, they can even go as far as including joke items you can have for a limited time.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 26, 2012)

You're not going to see stats distribution. Each class has only two stats they want to stack, and one of them is vit.

And the skill system was built around the idea that you have access to equally powerful skills at all times, not a select few strong skills and some subpar ones. That is why the game is littered with cooldowns.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Inferno should be just as hard as fucking possible, but it shouldn't be the only place that drops the best loot.
> 
> You should be able to farm for loot in Hell mode, then save Inferno for true post-game content. Inferno can be rewarding, but not mandatory to farm to complete itself.
> 
> What is so hard to understand about that?



Agreed.  Considering Hell mode is intended to be the hardest mode you can complete solo and its where you hit 60 you should be able to get the best loot there.  The drop odds should be higher on Inferno but you should be able to farm Hell.

I shouldn't have to recruit a bunch of people to be able to play and look for good gear.


----------



## Rios (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats the problem, what if I want to make a dodge based barbarian instead of an armor/vitality one? I cant, but if I am able to stack dexterity I'll sure as hell try it.

Items only require levels, not stats like in Diablo 2. Just tweak the stats a bit and let us build them up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 26, 2012)

Naruto said:


> You're not going to see stats distribution. Each class has only two stats they want to stack, and one of them is vit.
> 
> And the skill system was built around the idea that you have access to equally powerful skills at all times, not a select few strong skills and some subpar ones. That is why the game is littered with cooldowns.


The problem with Diablo III is that most of the skills aren't very good.

And the idiotic cooldowns are annoying as shit.


Tsukiyomi said:


> Agreed.  Considering Hell mode is intended to be the hardest mode you can complete solo and its where you hit 60 you should be able to get the best loot there.  The drop odds should be higher on Inferno but you should be able to farm Hell.
> 
> I shouldn't have to recruit a bunch of people to be able to play and look for good gear.


If Diablo II had Inferno mode I'd probably still play that, shit.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 26, 2012)

Just ran into a unique plauged spider down in the caverns.. it had something in its cocoon. Busted it open and a treasure goblin pops out. 2 fer 1 special!

And i havnt seen the rare-chest farmable spot in the fields of misery for a cple weeks now.. guessing they nerfed that as well (which dosnt make sense, since it was attached to an event/achievment)


----------



## Bioness (Jun 26, 2012)

I got that same rare Plagued Spider yesterday. It was a big happy moment for me seeing how I was forced to skip an elite pack that killed me down to yellow gear.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 26, 2012)

About 10 mins after typing that, my power supply just up and died. Hope it didn't do anything to the rest of my pc 

I can afford to replace a PS, but really can't afford to replace anything else


----------



## insane111 (Jun 27, 2012)

Has anyone noticed that your chance to get certain monster affixes is influenced by your class? Like Demon Hunters seem to make reflect damage spawn a lot more than a Barb does.


----------



## Rios (Jun 27, 2012)

Dunno. After one week of playing the WD I noticed no such thing.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 27, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Has anyone noticed that your chance to get certain monster affixes is influenced by your class? Like Demon Hunters seem to make reflect damage spawn a lot more than a Barb does.



That and Fast and Mortar. 

Which is why I won't progress without a tank with me.

CMX get some damn tank gear.


----------



## Rios (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh now that you mentioned it........too many wallers. I have no problem with mortar guys, I just tank their shit up close.


----------



## eHav (Jun 27, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Has anyone noticed that your chance to get certain monster affixes is influenced by your class? Like Demon Hunters seem to make reflect damage spawn a lot more than a Barb does.



yeap i seem to find a lot more reflect dmg groups on my DH than i do on my barbarian. might be a coincidence, or it may be another hidden thing


----------



## Naruto (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Jun 27, 2012)

I rejoice because I am greatly entertained by this game and no amount of negativity will do anything to change the enjoyment I am having. Its actually funny.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 27, 2012)

Rios why can't you be on an American server.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 27, 2012)

Every time I get on my computer my left hand automatically heads towards the left corner of the keyboard to the numbers.

What have you done to me Blizzard? WHAT?!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Every time I get on my computer my left hand automatically heads towards the left corner of the keyboard to the numbers.
> 
> What have you done to me Blizzard? WHAT?!?



I had similar issues with other games (not this one, yet). There was this one game I used to play where you'd have to type commands and I would always type a particular command over and over again.

I would type it and hit enter and send it in chat windows before I recognized I was even doing it. People were very confused.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't buy the game, whatever you do!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2012)

It might get better some day. Gotta stock up on items now before drop rates are nerfed.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 27, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Has anyone noticed that your chance to get certain monster affixes is influenced by your class? Like Demon Hunters seem to make reflect damage spawn a lot more than a Barb does.



I'm playing WD and I seem to get a lot of mortars and invulnerable minions.  Invulnerable minions is the one that pisses me off the most.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 27, 2012)

@lk3mizt said:


> Diablo's sexy, tail-shaking cat walk?!



The voice is a deal breaker for me. :I


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2012)

As a barbarian I run into molten, frozen, arcane quite a fucking bit. They're murderous bastards.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As a barbarian I run into molten, frozen, arcane quite a fucking bit. They're murderous bastards.


I feel like I run into those frequently as any class.


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2012)

I felt very underwhelmed playing this game... Call me stupid or w/e, but MapleStory seemed more enjoyable than this.. You can't even customize your character. What's up with that? Game's overrated.


----------



## Beetroot (Jun 27, 2012)

I think as different classes you just noticed different affixes more.

Such as DHs will think that they get reflect damage heaps more simply due to the fact that when they encounter reflect damage mobs it's a painful experience whereas they couldn't really care less about molten mobs and thus don't remember fighting many of them.


----------



## Rios (Jun 28, 2012)

Blizzard still refuses to change my country of residence to the right one. No RMAH for me


----------



## Rios (Jun 28, 2012)

Who said uniques are useless


----------



## Bioness (Jun 28, 2012)

Son of a bitch Rios, I have that same helm with the same stats but much lower...

Also why is half your inventory full of gems and junk?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2012)

Rios said:


> Who said uniques are useless



They used to be. Now they get better stats.


----------



## Rios (Jun 28, 2012)

For some reason I seem to collect every gem in existence even though they are useless. Habits.

Also I refuse to pay 100k for a chest upgrade


----------



## Bioness (Jun 28, 2012)

I paid that 100k for the upgrade like as soon as I had enough money, was going to pay the 200k one but needed the money for the Auction House. Then I went and bought that 100k account bound object from that little girl on a whim...I have a spending problem....but the chest upgrades really do help a ton. 

Also all those triangle gems are basically useless, as are those weaker health potions...sell them.

Edit: wait I lied my helm had like +320 armor, but all the other stats were lower than yours, except for the 8% block which all those helms have.


----------



## Rios (Jun 28, 2012)

Selling them right now. The books are not useless though, this stack is about 20k if sold.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 28, 2012)

Stop being a miser and buy the chest slots.


----------



## Rios (Jun 28, 2012)

oh btw add me

Bustar#2828


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 28, 2012)

Rios said:


> Who said uniques are useless



Damn, I got a legendary cloak this morning which is kind of useless for my WD


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 28, 2012)

Reached Inferno earlier this week. For the first few hours I played as as tank barb (rather undergeared with about 45k life and ~70ish resists). I survived pretty well but I had an abysmal 2k dps. Luckily, I managed to get a 900 dps two-handed axe and changed my build accordingly. It's quite amazing how I used to see 6k crits, now turn to about 80k or even 100k at times (dps is currently at 20k).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## eHav (Jun 28, 2012)

where do i find euro ppl tags? i only have 2 of you, but tags got deleted from topic due to all the hacking going on


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 28, 2012)

eHav said:


> where do i find euro ppl tags? i only have 2 of you, but tags got deleted from topic due to all the hacking going on



I've PM'd you the full list.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 28, 2012)

Cain's death was done so damn badly that it's a fucking disgrace.

A legacy character should have been given a death worthy of a hero.


----------



## eHav (Jun 28, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I've PM'd you the full list.



ty. hit some limit apparently, send request is greyed out now


----------



## Rios (Jun 28, 2012)

Blizzard requires a copy of my ID card to change my country of residence. Isnt this thing risky?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 28, 2012)

Rios said:


> Blizzard requires a copy of my ID card to change my country of residence. Isnt this thing risky?



I felt the same way when I had to remove my authenticator once. Then I sent them a big ol jpg of my very personal ID card and went along my merry way 

Its weird, but I haven't heard the internet cry about it yet so how bad could it be? @_@


----------



## Bioness (Jun 28, 2012)

Technically they are moths not butterflies


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Technically they are moths not butterflies



I'm sure Cain cared about that.


----------



## Rios (Jun 29, 2012)

27k unbuffed damage. Time to take out the whole Act 1.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 29, 2012)

*Analysis: Highest Attack Speed for Each Class*​


> xXrasuninXx posted a detailed thread over in the Theorycrafting and Analysis forums. He lists the highest possible attack speed affix for each of the fastest weapon types. He also calculates all possible skills each class can use. The following are attacks per second will only last for 3 to 8 seconds depending on the length of that classes ability.
> 
> Monk -  5.220
> Barbarian - 6.895
> ...




Is it just me or should the Monk be the one with the highest possible attack speed?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 29, 2012)

Monk needs so much Spirit imo I think it should be one of the highest attack speeds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2012)

Beetroot said:


> I think as different classes you just noticed different affixes more.
> 
> Such as DHs will think that they get reflect damage heaps more simply due to the fact that when they encounter reflect damage mobs it's a painful experience whereas they couldn't really care less about molten mobs and thus don't remember fighting many of them.


Time to test.


Black Wraith said:


> *Analysis: Highest Attack Speed for Each Class*​
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or should the Monk be the one with the highest possible attack speed?



Monk should be really fast. But he's not. He should have good kung-fu moves but he doesn't. 

I am pretty close to quitting for now. Diablo III is very boring. Hopefully an expansion and a few patches will fix that. For now, though, :sleepy.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 29, 2012)

Beetroot said:


> I think as different classes you just noticed different affixes more.
> 
> Such as DHs will think that they get reflect damage heaps more simply due to the fact that when they encounter reflect damage mobs it's a painful experience whereas they couldn't really care less about molten mobs and thus don't remember fighting many of them.



I don't mind mortar, but every game I'm soloing on my wizard over half of the packs always have it. It's possible that it isn't affected by class, but I'm 100% sure that certain affixes have a higher chance to spawn than others in some way.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Time to test.
> 
> 
> Monk should be really fast. But he's not. He should have good kung-fu moves but he doesn't.
> ...



It's been a few weeks since I stopped playing.

Waiting on the 1.0.4 patch for their direction on class balancing.


----------



## Rios (Jun 30, 2012)

Running Inferno with 72% GF and 75% MF. Still mostly blues :/


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2012)

AFAIK, it doesn't matter how high your MF is, drops are fixed so blues always drop more than yellows.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2012)

Increased MF also increases the chance for blues. Of course you'll be swamped with them. At 5 Valor stacked, I usually find 8+ rares before my inventory is full and I need to sell. Rarely anything good in there, though.


----------



## JH24 (Jun 30, 2012)

Does a higher MF means that you can find rares with higher/better stats, or does it only increases the number of rares you can find?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 30, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Does a higher MF means that you can find rares with higher/better stats, or does it only increases the number of rares you can find?



It increases the rate at which the magic/rare/legendary/set items drop.

The more that drop the better the chance of finding something good (or at least decent).


----------



## JH24 (Jun 30, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> It increases the rate at which the magic/rare/legendary/set items drop.
> 
> The more that drop the better the chance of finding something good (or at least decent).




Oh, I see. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## eHav (Jun 30, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Does a higher MF means that you can find rares with higher/better stats, or does it only increases the number of rares you can find?



only the chance of them dropping


lol too late


----------



## Rios (Jun 30, 2012)

What an amulet for a DH/Monk


EDIT: Looks like I'll be saving it for the RMAH again, it is a 5mil+ item.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 30, 2012)

Diablo 3 is not an RPG:






_Posted  from Naruto Forums  Reader  for Android_


----------



## Rios (Jun 30, 2012)

Skimmed over it. Saw a comment about how it has "no dialogue choices" . Closed immediately.

Idiots will keep finding excuses to release steam without even knowing what this game is all about.

Hell, I was saying D2 was not a real RPG years ago. Does it matter? Nope, I'd never spend that much time with an RPG to begin with.


----------



## Okokami (Jun 30, 2012)

You couldn't really choose in D2 your path in the story either iirc. Not even D1 did this?
That was never what Diablo sold itself on. It has RPG elements buts its a stretch probably to call it an rpg more than a hack 'n' slash grindfest.


----------



## Rios (Jun 30, 2012)

Hating it because it is even less of an "RPG" than the second part is so stupid.

If I had to trash the game I'd put up just one line:
This piece of shit requires you to beat it 3 times before getting to the good parts


----------



## insane111 (Jun 30, 2012)

Rios said:


> EDIT: Looks like I'll be saving it for the RMAH again, it is a 5mil+ item.



That's probably around $20. Too bad you didn't get crit chance on it as well, then it would be worth like 5x more.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally making money with the auction house and get over a million and a half gold, and then I buy a bunch of shit within 3 minutes. Now down to 100k 

But at least I have 500+ resist in everything, 77% damage reduction from armor, and gained 5k damage ^-^


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Bioness (Jul 1, 2012)

Basically to sum up that guy's research, Magic Find is useless.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 1, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Basically to sum up that guy's research, Magic Find is useless.





> Magic find is not useless, as some people may have pointed out it may feel like. It increases the class of the gear found and as the % of iLvl is static, the more MF you have the more items of higher quality will you receive in the long run and it may therefore seem (as you get more useful gear) like you get higher iLvl gear.



I'd say near useless.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 1, 2012)

But it was interesting for him to note that the Nephalem Valor stacks only increase the quantity, not the quality of items found.


----------



## Rios (Jul 2, 2012)

I'd say there is a difference when I run The Butcher with 100% MF and with 0% MF. Yesterday I got 5 Legendary items, while usually I get 0.

Not from The Butcher himself though. Seems like The Warden has a way better chance to drop a Legendary item


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

Trying to MF in Diablo III is kind of pointless now anyway.

The biggest push behind it is finding more gegendary gear, but legendary gear is garbage.


----------



## Rios (Jul 2, 2012)

Nope. Only the Legendary weapons are. Its kind of annoying how you can scrap every weapon which isnt 62-63 level as useless because.......they are.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 2, 2012)

I haven't even found one legendary item


----------



## Rios (Jul 2, 2012)

I havent even found a single set item even though I've found over a dozen uniques so far


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 2, 2012)

I've only found one.

I actually don't have a problem with Legendary items being so damn rare, it makes getting one that much more exciting. If they changed the drop rate it might become like Magic/Rare items, no real difference or excitement when you pick up a Rare item.

Set items on the other hand have to be increased simply because of the nature of Set items (you need more then one).


----------



## Sirius B (Jul 2, 2012)

Is it worth maximizing your professions?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 2, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I've only found one.
> 
> I actually don't have a problem with Legendary items being so damn rare, it makes getting one that much more exciting. If they changed the drop rate it might become like Magic/Rare items, no real difference or excitement when you pick up a Rare item.
> 
> Set items on the other hand have to be increased simply because of the nature of Set items (you need more then one).



The excitement for me on legendaries waned when I started realizing that they were pretty much always weaker than some rares I already had equipped.

If they're going to be as rare as they are the range of their stats should be consistently beyond rare and magic gear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

Rios said:


> Nope. Only the Legendary weapons are. Its kind of annoying how you can scrap every weapon which isnt 62-63 level as useless because.......they are.


I've seen plenty of worthless armor that is legendary and useless. Lots of it. In general it's worse than every other piece of gear out there, but there are several pieces of good gear as well.



Sirius B said:


> Is it worth maximizing your professions?



What do you mean?


----------



## Rios (Jul 2, 2012)

I just equipped my second Legendary


Legendaries provide the best MF gear. The Tal Rasha set for example. And you cant do stuff like 6 topaz armor anymore, you need every beneficial stat your gear can provide if you want to survive.

Legendary armor pieces have some very mean things to offer, like that belt with 20% reduced melee damage taken.

Legendary weapons still suck though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

Tal Rasha's chest piece is all right. But have you seen the bonuses?

3% fire damage?


3%?!?!?!?


THE FUCK!?!?


----------



## Rios (Jul 2, 2012)

It'll be helpful when you reach 100k DPS 

EDIT: Also all things considered

my bats deal 220% fire damage

which means they normally hit for 50-60k

over 100k with criticals

3% fire damage would come in pretty handy then and this is with just 25k normal unbuffed DPS


----------



## Bioness (Jul 2, 2012)

Rios buy the damn chest tabs


----------



## Rios (Jul 2, 2012)

No


----------



## Bioness (Jul 2, 2012)

Damn it, not like you will notice the money spent, but you will notice the space saved


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tal Rasha's chest piece is all right. But have you seen the bonuses?
> 
> 3% fire damage?
> 
> ...



Elemental damage don't do shit anyway.

Except for Frozen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

Rios said:


> It'll be helpful when you reach 100k DPS
> 
> EDIT: Also all things considered
> 
> ...


If you do that much damage I assume removing your current armor would drop the damage more than the 3% would boost it. 

3% at 25k - 2,000 extra damage. 8,000 for 100k. But to get to that high damage your gear has to be pumping your damage a lot already.


Black Wraith said:


> Elemental damage don't do shit anyway.
> 
> Except for Frozen.


Elemental damage does damage.


----------



## Rios (Jul 2, 2012)

Except the elements of most spells can be changed, Hydra being the best example. So in the later stages you use what % elemental damage items you have with the correct skill, which usually transforms ALL of your current DPS into this element.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 2, 2012)

I love my Hydra pek


----------



## Rios (Jul 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If you do that much damage I assume removing your current armor would drop the damage more than the 3% would boost it.
> 
> 3% at 25k - 2,000 extra damage. 8,000 for 100k. But to get to that high damage your gear has to be pumping your damage a lot already.
> 
> Elemental damage does damage.



I dunno, my current chest plate has armor, all resists, vitality and 20% GF so no damage is coming from it.

I am thinking of buying the Tal Rasha chest plate but its price fluctuates so much. From 10 000 to 100 000 000


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

Rios said:


> I dunno, my current chest plate has armor, all resists, vitality and 20% GF so no damage is coming from it.
> 
> I am thinking of buying the Tal Rasha chest plate but its price fluctuates so much. From 10 000 to 100 000 000



I found some myself. 

It would make no sense to switch into the set unless the overall stats are better, particularly resists since those are the god of stats. Unless you're a DH. Of course then the small damage increase from the nerfed-to-hell IAS is negligible.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 2, 2012)

Can you buy gold on the RMAH yet? Can I buy a full set of armor that clears Inferno with $20 on Barbarian yet?


----------



## Raptorz (Jul 3, 2012)

I love the Templar, 'That was a worthy foe! GLORIOUS!'


----------



## Rios (Jul 3, 2012)

So if The Butcher kills himself your MF doesnt count, right? Fucking bullshit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Can you buy gold on the RMAH yet? Can I buy a full set of armor that clears Inferno with $20 on Barbarian yet?


You can buy one of those for 445,000 gold, bro.


Rios said:


> So if The Butcher kills himself your MF doesnt count, right? Fucking bullshit


I've never seen the Butcher kill himself.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't think he can, I mean he stuns himself but it doesn't do damage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe if you throw him a magazine he'll wank himself to death.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 3, 2012)

Where the hell did that come from.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2012)

I saw it on an episode of Telletubbies.


----------



## Zeven (Jul 3, 2012)

So apparently Blizzard's anti cheat mechanism "Warden" is banning Linux users running Diablo 3 via WINE.  Sounds insolent, no?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, though I've actually seen porn _on_ a teletubbie, you know with those television stomachs of theirs.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Oh, though I've actually seen porn _on_ a teletubbie, you know with those television stomachs of theirs.


Gay porn, I bet.
They're pretending people want this?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't get why they acknowledge people have to switch gear for better MF then propose changes that would penalize you for doing so.  Why not just make it easier to boost MF without having to switch gear?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 3, 2012)

All the 'ideas' they've suggested are a pile of crap.

What they need to do is implement the weapon swap hotkey like in LoD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2012)

They need to maximize potential profits by removing MF altogether.  Less MF = more RMAH = more money.

It's simple Blizzard economics. 

They like that gold values are plummeting. It just means more people will sell more items for more money on the RMAH. 

They love that people are attempting Inferno without decent gear and dying endlessly, because those people will eventually get so pissed they'll buy items on RMAH. Or quit the game, which is what sensible people do. But for every sensible person out there, there are three suckers who will pay real money for digital items.

I never thought I'd see the day when Blizzard turned into a massive greedy scumball.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 3, 2012)

insane111 said:


> No idea when, but they're nerfing MF swapping so that if you equip a piece of MF gear in the middle of a fight your magic find will drop to 0% for 3 minutes.
> 
> You didn't hear that from me though. Actually you didn't hear that from anyone, so don't repeat it anywhere else



Option 4: Zero-Out Your MF% for 3 Minutes After Swapping Gear

Haha there it is finally, took a month. I guess they've come up with a few more options since then.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 3, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> All the 'ideas' they've suggested are a pile of crap.
> 
> What they need to do is implement the weapon swap hotkey like in LoD.



Either that or allow you to get MF from other locations like artifacts that you carry around with you.  Even if something took up 4 slots in your inventory but gave you a significant boost to MF that could be totally worth it while allowing you to keep your stronger gear equipped.


----------



## eHav (Jul 3, 2012)

i dont understand the issue with MF. why are they changing it in the first place?


also, what the hell did they do to the AH ? been down for like 2 days already


----------



## Rios (Jul 3, 2012)

Some crazy stuff going on, I tell ya.

At least you can still play even without the AH.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnMkGwCZIXk[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rios (Jul 3, 2012)

The champions on Act 2 are kind of ridiculous. Need more DPS to handle them.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2012)

Am I the only one experiencing horrible lag spikes right now? I've died a dozen deaths in Hell for that reason today.


----------



## Rios (Jul 3, 2012)

In Hell  ? Nope, I only have brief spikes when I make a game for the first time, other than that everything is fine.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone who hasn't tried playing with 25% movement speed on a Wiz/DH should try it (if you can afford the legendaries). You lose a chunk of health/damage because the stats on the legendaries aren't very good, but it seems worth it to me.


----------



## Rios (Jul 3, 2012)

Clearing the Warrior's cave in Act 1 is awesome. There is always a skeleton hero + a bunch of corpses and chests.

You go there, kill him in less than a minute, leave, resume game, kill him again, etc. My inventory is getting filled up with items for sale in around 10 minutes. Best part is you dont have to pay any repair fees.


----------



## Sirius B (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm having an error that says "Diablo 3 is running" despite being unable to get into the game. I know such error accounts to new patches or maintenance but it has been a day and I still can't play.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 3, 2012)

Bashiok on future end game:




> *We recognize that the item hunt is just not enough for a long-term sustainable end-game. There are still tons of people playing every day and week, and playing a lot, but eventually they're going to run out of stuff to do (if they haven't already).* Killing enemies and finding items is a lot of fun, and we think we have a lot of the systems surrounding that right, or at least on the right path with a few corrections and tweaks. But honestly Diablo III is not World of Warcraft. We aren't going to be able to pump out tons of new systems and content every couple months. *There needs to be something else that keeps people engaged, and we know it's not there right now.*
> 
> *We're working toward 1.0.4, which we're really trying to pack with as many fixes and changes we can to help you guys out (and we'll have a bunch of articles posted with all the details as we get closer), and we're of course working on 1.1 with PvP arenas.* I think both those patches will do a lot to give people things to do, and get them excited about playing, but they're not going to be a real end-game solution, at least not what we would expect out of a proper end-game. *We have some ideas for progression systems, but honestly it's a huge feature if we want to try to do it right, and not something we could envision being possible until well after 1.1 which it itself still a ways out.*



It's going to take awhile but at least they're working on it.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 4, 2012)

Rios said:
			
		

> Clearing the Warrior's cave in Act 1 is awesome. There is always a skeleton hero + a bunch of corpses and chests.
> 
> You go there, kill him in less than a minute, leave, resume game, kill him again, etc. My inventory is getting filled up with items for sale in around 10 minutes. Best part is you dont have to pay any repair fees.



What's the point of that? You don't get the chance to stack up on NV. 

@Bash quote, I think they're beginning to admit that very few people are playing and D3 is not going to have the insane longevity of D2 or any other Blizzard game. 



_Posted  from  Naruto  Forums  Reader  for  Android_


----------



## Rios (Jul 4, 2012)

I already have more MF and GF than 5 stacks of that so there is your point. I am also making 200k+ per hour. No deaths, no repair bills for hours of play. Its the best spot in Act 1, its only weakness is no Legendary drop.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 4, 2012)

Rios said:


> I already have more MF and GF than 5 stacks of that so there is your point. I am also making 200k+ per hour. No deaths, no repair bills for hours of play. Its the best spot in Act 1, its only weakness is no Legendary drop.



You've got +75% MF/GF and you're farming a spot in Act 1?

What gear do you have?


----------



## Rios (Jul 4, 2012)

100+ of both. Sadly I cant farm Act 2 with this gear so as of now I am collecting gold :/


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aed55ZYRv4c[/YOUTUBE]

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Rios (Jul 4, 2012)

Is this thing worth something?


I have no Demon Hunters so no way to check the price of similar quivers.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 4, 2012)

It's pretty damn good for its level, but not for a 60.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Jul 5, 2012)

Why is grinding so bad? I'll tell you why its so bad - no bots to help you out


----------



## Rios (Jul 5, 2012)

I agree that Blizzard is a piece of shit though. More than 2 weeks and they still refuse to change my country of residence to the rightful one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 5, 2012)

They think PVP arenas will make the game better?

Sure, for about 30 minutes. Then people will realize how terrible that is.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 5, 2012)

The problem is the item drops.

You just don't get the drops you need.

In Inferno you get lvl60 shit with 100DPS, by the time you're lvl60 100dps went out of fashion 50 levels ago.

What they need to do is make it so that items of reasonable value drop consistently for people. I'm not saying every time you kill a monster you get some insane item. What I'm saying is that give people incremental upgrades, drop items that are not that much better then what they have and make people stop and think whether they should swap.

This will make grinding a hell of a lot better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 5, 2012)

Fixing Inferno drop isn't going to help. They need to do this:

1) Make Hell Act 4 drop Inferno-ready gear.
2) Make Inferno much harder
3) Make Hell harder (act 1 inferno levels)
4) Add more fucking end-game content (PvP, bonus areas, meaningful side quests, side bosses)
5) Make more skills worth using

It would be nice if quests had actual rewards to give you any kind of incentive at all to do them. 

Really if you look at Diablo II Hell then you look at Diablo III Hell, D3 is idiotically easy. Give us a reason to play in Hell mode. Inferno is supposed to be insanely hard and is supposed to be challenging. It isn't. It's frustrating and boring.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jul 5, 2012)

Eh, I'm pretty much taking a break till PvP comes out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, I'm done with it myself.

I will probably come on after the next few patches to check things out, but... I doubt they'll do anything meaningful.


----------



## Rios (Jul 5, 2012)

I get awesome drops. I know how to play on the AH. I have awesome MF + progression  gear AND killer items for other classes I refuse to sell just yet. 

Grinding is a breeze, in two days I've sold almost 20 items on the AH and filled up a second chest with new ones ready to be sold.

Its easy.


----------



## Rios (Jul 5, 2012)

yo, I dont have a Barb so I have to ask again for the price of this


A normal belt without the life leech is around 500k, how much the life leech adds to the overall price?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 5, 2012)

Not bad. Life steal is shitty since it's nerfed by 80% in Inferno, but it still can get good numbers if your damage is high enough.

Given the 500k without it, I think you could ask for 700k at least, if not a cool million reasonably.

However, since the AH is unreasonable, I'd ask for 4-5 mil out the gate and whittle my way down.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 5, 2012)

Wait Life Steal is nerfed in Inferno? What the fuck, what else does infernal make useless?


----------



## Beetroot (Jul 6, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Wait Life Steal is nerfed in Inferno? What the fuck, what else does infernal make useless?



Not just inferno.

IIRC it's something like:
20% less on nightmare
50% less on hell
80% less on inferno


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2012)

Inferno also nerfs Attack Speed increase aside from Quivers. And elemental damage is useless.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jul 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Inferno also nerfs Attack Speed increase aside from Quivers. And elemental damage is useless.



Frozen is pretty decent, since it actually does something.


----------



## Beetroot (Jul 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Inferno also nerfs Attack Speed increase aside from Quivers. And elemental damage is useless.



I thought all IAS items (apart from quivers) were nerfed?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah that's probably it, it was all reduced by half I think, pretty shitty.


----------



## Rios (Jul 6, 2012)

Why I cant wear a pair of Legendary rings with the same name? That doesnt make any sense


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 6, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aed55ZYRv4c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> My sentiments exactly.



My situation and view on the game,exactly.


The AH killed the game and the shitty loot drop buried it.

Fuck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 6, 2012)

Rios said:


> Why I cant wear a pair of Legendary rings with the same name? That doesnt make any sense



Pretty sure the reason for that kind of stuff is always fuck you that's why.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2012)

Diablo III.

Massive failure.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 6, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> My situation and view on the game,exactly.
> 
> 
> The AH killed the game and the shitty loot drop buried it.
> ...



Yeah, when I have to pay money to continue a game is usually where I draw the line.  Its why I refuse to play games with subscription fees.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jul 6, 2012)

Rios said:


> Why I cant wear a pair of Legendary rings with the same name? That doesnt make any sense



Wait what?


----------



## eHav (Jul 6, 2012)

Rios said:


> Why I cant wear a pair of Legendary rings with the same name? That doesnt make any sense



same reason you cant use 2 uniques in wow i guess. i dont like it


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 6, 2012)

Its like the legend rule in magic.  In the lore there is only supposed to be one of those items in existence so you're prevented from hording them.  I don't really consider it that much of an issue.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Inferno also nerfs Attack Speed increase aside from Quivers. And elemental damage is useless.



What do you mean by elemental damage is useless?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 6, 2012)

Bioness said:


> What do you mean by elemental damage is useless?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2012)

D3 sucks, stop playing it.


----------



## Rios (Jul 7, 2012)

How is my MF gear so far?

Wont be changing it for awhile






Have to change it soon




120% GF, 150% MF and the ability to farm in Act 2


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> D3 sucks, stop playing it.



On a technical level I would say it doesn't suck and is actually good.

On a fun level, its about as exciting as admitting its good on a technical level.


----------



## Beetroot (Jul 7, 2012)

Rios said:


> How is my MF gear so far?



Whoa how much did this cost you?


----------



## Rios (Jul 7, 2012)

For them all? Around 3 million I think. Maybe 4.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh yea I do have a DH. I use it to store all shit I am about to sell so I dont waste money on chest upgrades


----------



## Beetroot (Jul 7, 2012)

I have one of each class


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 7, 2012)

Remember when we said that D3 was the only game we'd need for an entire year?

Remember that?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 7, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Remember when we said that D3 was the only game we'd need for an entire year?
> 
> Remember that?


----------



## SpaceMook (Jul 7, 2012)

How long will PvP last?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 7, 2012)

Rios said:


> Oh yea I do have a DH. I use it to store all shit I am about to sell so I dont waste money on chest upgrades


SCOURGE!!!

Why thank you


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 7, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Remember when we said that D3 was the only game we'd need for an entire year?
> 
> Remember that?







Rios said:


> Oh yea I do have a DH. I use it to store all shit I am about to sell so I dont waste money on chest upgrades



There's stingy and then there's this.

Just pay the damn gold


----------



## Okokami (Jul 7, 2012)

Rios said:


> Oh yea I do have a DH. I use it to store all shit I am about to sell so I dont waste money on chest upgrades



 Cheap.

Why didn't this game come out with some endgame?


----------



## Rios (Jul 7, 2012)

damn, wish I was playing with the Barb


----------



## insane111 (Jul 8, 2012)

Okokami said:


> Cheap.
> 
> Why didn't this game come out with some endgame?



Diablo never had endgame, endgame was basically PVP. Why it didn't come out with PVP is beyond me, though.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 8, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Remember when we said that D3 was the only game we'd need for an entire year?
> 
> Remember that?



...


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2012)

Some Youtube guy says something about endgame and everyone starts parroting him. Good job. Same with all the hate AH gets. Most of the people who claim its the big reason why the game sucks dont even know what they are talking about and/or are not aware of the huge market for D2 items. Hell, there was one here and we are some backwater country where almost no one played on the official Blizz server.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 8, 2012)

I havnt played it for about a week.

Im not going to uninstall it, and pretend it never happened, but i have to say, its nowhere near the hold D2 had over me. Maybe i got into D2 after it was well patched (dont remember when i bought it, exactly) and the patches made it what it was.. or maybe my tastes were diff a decade ago.. but im just not feeling any big pull to go back.

Maybe, hopefully it will improve enough thru future patching and maybe the 1st expansion to get me interested in it again..

Guess the only game im looking forward too now (that im currently aware of) is the new farcry..


----------



## JH24 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have lost most of my interest in this game as well. But I do have to say that each time when I haven't played for a while, I always find myself going back to play for a few hours. 

Diablo 3 may be flawed in several ways, but IMO the core gameplay is still pretty fun. Although mainly the public games are keeping me interested. Playing on my own feels boring now.


----------



## Beetroot (Jul 8, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I have lost most of my interest in this game as well. But I do have to say that each time when I haven't played for a while, I always find myself going back to play for a few hours.
> 
> Diablo 3 may be flawed in several ways, but IMO the core gameplay is still pretty fun. Although mainly the public games are keeping me interested. Playing on my own feels boring now.



This is pretty much exactly how I feel.


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2012)

I have 165% MF and 180% GF without a single stack of NV. I got 4 Legendary items yesterday in less than 2 hours of running. Oh hell now, I am not giving up just yet 

btw CMX, I saw a Barbarian belt similar to mine being bid for 35 million and you told me to sell it for 700k


----------



## Zaru (Jul 8, 2012)

The game is still fun enough for me to try and get every class to lvl60/inferno over the summer. No rushing, no abusing, just casually walking through.

What will come after that though, I don't know.


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2012)

We play it for two completely different reasons. I couldnt give a shit about the other 4 classes, all I want is loot.


----------



## Beetroot (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I've already got 4 classes to 60. Just gotta do the DH now


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2012)

ops, my bad, I mean 193% GF without the NV


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 8, 2012)

Rios said:


> I have 165% MF and 180% GF without a single stack of NV. I got 4 Legendary items yesterday in less than 2 hours of running. Oh hell now, I am not giving up just yet





Rios said:


> We play it for two completely different reasons. I couldnt give a shit about the other 4 classes, all I want is loot.



And you're the Scrooge not willing to shell out for more chest spaces


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 8, 2012)

i only have the first chest bought out


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 8, 2012)

Rios said:


> Some Youtube guy says something about endgame and everyone starts parroting him. Good job. Same with all the hate AH gets. Most of the people who claim its the big reason why the game sucks dont even know what they are talking about and/or are not aware of the huge market for D2 items.



People were talking about the problems with Inferno being intended as the initial end game months before the game was released.

Bashiok's reply to a thread back in October 2011:



> I will also say that we don't think Inferno is the end-all solution to creating an exciting end-game. We're pretty sure it will be a great improvement, and excellent first step, but it's still quite a ways away from a true end-game content solution. We hope to be able to share some of the other thoughts we have post-release.



If it was fully tested then I'm sure it wouldn't get some of the hate it does now.

As for the AH, Jay gave a similar reason for its inclusion in D3.
I would have liked to see its earlier version instead however:


----------



## Rios (Jul 8, 2012)

And I said ages ago that you shouldnt care that much about the last difficulty when all in all it is only an arena to get the best loot, nothing else. The PvP is the true endgame and yes, it kinda sucks out the longevity. I want it :/

As for the old AH.........all you need to do now is search for a bit more. Some if my high end items dont even have similar items to them in stats there, 3 or more


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 8, 2012)

Rios said:


> And I said ages ago that you shouldnt care that much about the last difficulty when all in all it is only an arena to get the best loot, nothing else. The PvP is the true endgame and yes, it kinda sucks out the longevity. I want it :/



Doesn't help that they promoted Inferno as Diablo 3's end game and then nerf the content.

I want PvP as well but it sucks that there's a long wait for it.


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2012)

Inferno is fine as it is. I heard a Wizard beat it 4 days after the release, it was obvious stuff like Att Speed would be nerfed.

Also I wonder if there is a thread about WD and Waller Legendary champions already. Probably not but its still such a bullshit. I can understand being vortexed right on top of 10 arcane orbs or kiting endlessly shielding fucks with extra life but this, just this Waller affix is pure bullshit.

2 things can be done to help

1) Make Spirit Walk go through the wall. I dont know how the other classes fare but I am pretty sure stuff like Leap and Teleport can get over/around it. Spirit Walk however cant. But it phases through everything else, including enemies and attacks. The fuck? And I dont think it'll be overpowered either because it has a long cooldown, and Waller champions already spam their walls in 2 second intervals.

2) Make the walls themselves destructible. Today I killed a Molten champion right in front of me, his friends then enclosed me in three walls while my Spirit Walk was on cooldown. What to do? Throw my hands in the air and wait to blow the fuck up, thats what. At least give me the fighting chance to destroy those walls, I can already tank some hits so being closed on and pummeled is not even that big of a problem.

Just damn......


----------



## Rios (Jul 9, 2012)

YES! Got this for 631k from the AH. Outbid them all!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I have lost most of my interest in this game as well. But I do have to say that each time when I haven't played for a while, I always find myself going back to play for a few hours.
> 
> Diablo 3 may be flawed in several ways, but IMO the core gameplay is still pretty fun. Although mainly the public games are keeping me interested. Playing on my own feels boring now.



I find myself almost logging in to play, then remembering how boring the game is and deciding against it.


----------



## Sirius B (Jul 9, 2012)

There are less than 900 public games in my server


----------



## Bioness (Jul 9, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> People were talking about the problems with Inferno being intended as the initial end game months before the game was released.
> 
> Bashiok's reply to a thread back in October 2011:
> 
> ...



I would have very much liked more stat selection options, having 3 is just horrible.


----------



## Rios (Jul 10, 2012)

I cant believe I found a helm better than my Legendary one.


Look at this shit. Its just level 61 which means I could have found it on Hell no problem and its still one of the best I've ever seen. There goes the "no good items on Hell" BS I guess.


----------



## Beetroot (Jul 10, 2012)

Those green numbers always make me so happy


----------



## insane111 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Jul 10, 2012)

The most annoying enemy in Act 2.


----------



## Rios (Jul 10, 2012)

There is something I must know. When the gold trading on RMAH is enabled you will be able to trade all your gold for real money, right? 

I am asking this because I have these pants I can sell for around 60 EUR immediately but if I sell them on the gold AH for, say, 80 million I will be able to get more money when selling all this gold than when selling the item directly.

In short - should I use the way riskier with way less people frequenting it but bringing me money directly RMAH or should I sell for gold and wait for the gold selling feature to become available?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2012)

Gold has no value. I am not sure what will happen once you can sell it for money.

Why would people pay money for something that has no value?


----------



## Rios (Jul 10, 2012)

yea you are right, better try my luck on the other AH then

just have to wait for a few days for that other pants to get sold so I'll be the only one in this lil niche


----------



## actionjesus (Jul 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gold has no value. I am not sure what will happen once you can sell it for money.
> 
> Why would people pay money for something that has no value?



If gold has no money then I'd like to have yours. Because I fucking need a lot of it, Inferno is eating me up.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 10, 2012)

Rios said:


> There is something I must know. When the gold trading on RMAH is enabled you will be able to trade all your gold for real money, right?
> 
> I am asking this because I have these pants I can sell for around 60 EUR immediately but if I sell them on the gold AH for, say, 80 million I will be able to get more money when selling all this gold than when selling the item directly.
> 
> In short - should I use the way riskier with way less people frequenting it but bringing me money directly RMAH or should I sell for gold and wait for the gold selling feature to become available?



The thing is, we don't know what the exchange rate will be when it goes live.

My guess is that in the first day or so prices will be insane and some people might buy for a lot similar to what happened when the RMAH launched.

It's a risk.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jul 10, 2012)

Any chance of 1.04 coming out today?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 10, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Any chance of 1.04 coming out today?



.03b is coming out tomorrow so, no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2012)

actionjesus said:


> If gold has no money then I'd like to have yours. Because I fucking need a lot of it, Inferno is eating me up.


I don't even have any gold left. 


Black Wraith said:


> The thing is, we don't know what the exchange rate will be when it goes live.
> 
> My guess is that in the first day or so prices will be insane and some people might buy for a lot similar to what happened when the RMAH launched.
> 
> It's a risk.


That could be, but I doubt it.

Really if you're going to spend money you might as well just buy items. The only point of buying gold would be to cover repair costs, but if you've got good enough items your repair costs will be nullified by the gold you'd find killing monsters.

Logically gold should always cost less than its item equivalent. Meaning you shouldn't be able to buy 100 million gold for 50 dollars and buy a 100 dollar item on the GAH with it.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 10, 2012)

Amazon's reviews of D3 continue to slide downhill.

Its now 2 stars out of 5, with the 1-star rating hundreds more then all the other star's put together 

Sigh.. farcry 3 out yet?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 10, 2012)

D3 on CNN 




Kai said:


> Having a tremendously difficult struggle with Barb in Act 2 of Inferno- its like the barb wasn't meant to belong in inferno at all. Easiest the most difficult class with almost all its skills in CQC.
> 
> We have to farm harder than everyone else to keep up our immense power ):



Just be glad you didn't get to experience the joys of pre-1.03 act 2, it was much worse.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 10, 2012)

12 elite packs lolbarbs


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 10, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Fucking Asians.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 11, 2012)

Wolf you know I love you, but please never use that or another one of those OBD overused reaction images again.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jul 11, 2012)

insane111 said:


> 12 elite packs lolbarbs



What the fudge?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 11, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Wolf you know I love you, but please never use that or another one of those OBD overused reaction images again.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 11, 2012)

insane111 said:


> 12 elite packs lolbarbs


Well, damn.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 11, 2012)

insane111 said:


> D3 on CNN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even cnn is reporting negative player reactions. :/

:



> Here are 10 cool things that Diablo3X.com would like in Diablo III. What kind of cool features would you like to see?






^Looks like we may get some of the content that didn't make the cut post-release in future patches/expansions?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Overwatch (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm taking a break from this game. Farming Act I over and over is getting old and I'm on the verge of developing Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 12, 2012)

I havnt played in well over 2 weeks.

Still drop in the forums from time to time, and people keep name-dropping PoE and TL2.

PoE -miiiiiight- be worth giving a shot, but ima wait until its out of beta, and its been released for a cple weeks..


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2012)

What's PoE?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 12, 2012)

Zaru said:


> What's PoE?



Path Of Exile


----------



## Rios (Jul 12, 2012)

I am in the beta so I was able to play it. Not really worth it, they fucked up the skill system so its not half as dynamic as it is in Diablo. It takes a lot of planning though if thats your thing.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats why i said im staying away from it until beta is over. From what ive heard, the devs are really open/engaging w/ the community, so im guessing (hoping?) that there will be allot of player-voiced changes that go in before the game goes live.


----------



## Rios (Jul 12, 2012)

Its an indie company, of course they'll be careful.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 12, 2012)

Well from what ive seen when i glanced thru the site, the graphics are slightly better then D2's were, and it looks like they are really modeling the game after it (skill tree's, sockets, gems, ect ect)

And as a free indie game thats funded by micro-transactions that offer purely cosmetic/vanity perks (pets, diff animations, dyes) its not like its going to cost you any money to play it, unless of course you want the vanity stuff.

Thats why i have it on my "maybe ill play it" radar. Still going to wait for a week or 2 after it releases, see what the general reactions are.


----------



## Rios (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh its a pretty decent game. But having Diablo 3 around......I dont really need this too.


----------



## Rios (Jul 12, 2012)

Something is very wrong with the RMAH. They already bid 20 EUR for a belt weaker than mine but mine has only 2? I dont get how this shit works. If I receive like 10 EUR for the 3 awesome things I am offering I think I'll just give up.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> Something is very wrong with the RMAH. They already bid 20 EUR for a belt weaker than mine but mine has only 2? I dont get how this shit works. If I receive like 10 EUR for the 3 awesome things I am offering I think I'll just give up.



At least your shit sells


----------



## Rios (Jul 12, 2012)

Its not supposed to sell so cheaply. 2.44 EUR for something that is 100+ million in gold? Give me a break. As it is the whole thing is a total mess but I'll wait till the auction is over before I decide whether to give up on the game or not.


----------



## Rios (Jul 12, 2012)

A pants weaker than mine - being bid for 139 EUR in just 6 hours and keep going up. My pants, slightly better ones, are being sold for 10,5 EUR. Ok I am done with this shit, uninstalling and never looking back. To think that someone told me how the RMAH is more stable and not nearly as luck based as the gold one.....


----------



## insane111 (Jul 13, 2012)

what are the stats on both of them?


----------



## Rios (Jul 13, 2012)

pants with 

250 str
100 vit
57 all res
30 dex

the othet guy's pants had a bit more vitality but much less strength, also 6 more all resist

EDIT: screenshots






You can see how his are 139 EUR while mine are 10,5. Apparently his pants are more than 10 times better than mine.


----------



## Rios (Jul 13, 2012)

At first I honestly thought its overpricing and I had to put the buyout at around 70. But the fucker put his at 200+ and is getting bids like crazy. Anyway I am done with this game, just waiting for the last cash in to uninstall.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 13, 2012)

You fell in and out of love with D3 fairly quickly, parrot


----------



## insane111 (Jul 13, 2012)

You sure he's actually getting bids? Like if you go to his item and click on the bid button, does it automatically enter a number higher than 139? Seems weird, his are definitely overpriced.


----------



## Rios (Jul 13, 2012)

aaaaaah I see it now!
When I click bid it shows the same amount, which means nobody else actually bid for his shit. He put this number there by himself. 
When I click bid on mine it only allows me to if I give more than whats bid originally.

Well that made me feel slightly better. Still think it deserves more than 10 EUR though, hoping to get 20 out of it


----------



## insane111 (Jul 13, 2012)

That makes more sense . I think you will probably get more than 20, at least you should. Bids usually pick up when the auction is close to ending.


----------



## Rios (Jul 13, 2012)

Yup, I am sure many people are watching plus it will end in the evening when most of them will be in front of their computers. 

I never thought of the bid tactic till now, looking at the stuff that is on sale, most of them are not even point of interest for actual purchase. Thats so dirty, to demand over 100 for a piece of gear plus I bet that guy keeps putting it again and again every time it expires


----------



## Kumanri (Jul 13, 2012)

So far, i keep my hands off RMAH because of overpriced items and the stats are not always the best. If I really want to duke out $100 solid cash, that item has to be flawless since I am paying real money. However, it seems that even flawed items are simply priced $250 because they have some really high stats. E.g. Wand with 1100 dps but no crit dmg, do you think I would bother to spend $250 on that and kick myself for the inperfection every other day?

With that, i will just slowly farm and upgrade my gear at snail's pace and see whether I get a good drop to change my luck or I get tired of the game, or for Blizzard to change the game rules like they always do and release the expansion. Since the environment is not stagnant, I am not interested in investing real cash at all.


----------



## Rios (Jul 13, 2012)

^Add the warden and the butcher and you have the best Act I run possible. I run it all for 45 minutes and gain around 300k gold not including the 2 inventories worth of rare drops.


----------



## Rios (Jul 13, 2012)

The pants were sold for 22 EUR and I am pretty cool with that 

EDIT: The belt got sold for 22 as well. So transaction feels aside I have almost 40 EUR in the bank from just 2 items and some sold junk. Goody good!


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 13, 2012)

How satisfying it is, to be able to make profit off a game.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 13, 2012)

Weird I still think you should have gotten more for those pants, I could sell those on the US AH for like $60-75. For future reference I think someone would have bought them out if you set the price to something like 35 bid, 50 buyout.


----------



## Rios (Jul 14, 2012)

The difference between the EU and USA AHs is huge. Trust me, we are all pretty sad we cant sell our stuff on the USA market :/

EDIT: Someone is trying to sell them for 50. Good luck, retard


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah, I think the RMAH proves that we Europeans have more of the grey stuff in our heads


----------



## eHav (Jul 14, 2012)

ok, so after a break i started playing again, got my barb proper tank items and now im at act 3. all the trash mobs are really easy to kill, nothing really worries me. untill an elite pack comes around. 90% of the time i get to the enrage phase and its game over. i guess i need more dps? its hard without a 1k dps one hander wich i cant afford at all. what a pain. in the meantime ill be getting mf gear to farm act 1. yawn


----------



## Rios (Jul 14, 2012)

From what I've seen Barb seems to be the easiest character to clear Act 3 with. Just one Waller or Vortex mob absolutely decimates me. Not sure what an WD can do against them with just one high CD escape skill. Like they say on the forums - you are screwed.


----------



## Sirius B (Jul 14, 2012)

It seems I make more gold trading unidentified items than selling identified items at the AH


----------



## Naruto (Jul 14, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Yeah, I think the RMAH proves that we Europeans have more of the grey stuff in our heads



No, we just have less money. The economy in Europe is in the shitter.


----------



## Rios (Jul 15, 2012)

I've yet to see someone buying an item for 50+ EUR. They know its not worth it to pay nearly as much as the game is worth just for a piece of virtual clothing.

I am still laughing at this guy who bought these pants for 500 million and now is trying to sell them for 240 EUR flat


----------



## insane111 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wtf, how can someone who made 500 million gold in the first place even be that dumb. The gold would sell for way more than 250, and those pants aren't even that good. Pants are mostly a defensive slot, people don't get them for lol300strength.


----------



## Rios (Jul 15, 2012)

To be fair with all Chinese gold farmers running bots 24/7 it'll be nearly impossible to sell your millions so selling items seems to be the best strategy.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 16, 2012)

After so many items I've put on the RMAH I've got my first bid. 

Only ?2 though.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 16, 2012)

Still have yet to try the Real Money Auction House


----------



## Rios (Jul 16, 2012)

Eventually you have to. When you give up on the game, selling(or at least trying to) all your gear will be the smart thing to do.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 16, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Still have yet to try the Real Money Auction House



It's awesome, I've gotten about $300 and I don't even play very much. Then again most of the expensive stuff I sold were just good deals that I ran into on the gold auction house. For instance I found a quiver for 5 million and sold it for $70. I've run into a lot of stuff like that while just searching for upgrades for myself.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 16, 2012)

Rios said:


> Eventually you have to. When you give up on the game, selling(or at least trying to) all your gear will be the smart thing to do.



I was tempted to buy stuff from there, I don't know how good I would be at selling.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 16, 2012)

FINALLY TOOK DOWN THE BUTCHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT:
I'm going back to Act 1. First group of elites I met were those wasp things. Fast, extra health, illusionist and something else


----------



## Rios (Jul 17, 2012)

All my wealth comes from armor/jewelry. I've never found a good weapon, the only remotely good thing I've found was a knife for WD with 840 damage


----------



## Bioness (Jul 17, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> FINALLY TOOK DOWN THE BUTCHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Finally? He isn't hard, the bosses to me never are, it is just the random Elites and packs that slow me down.



Rios said:


> All my wealth comes from armor/jewelry. I've never  found a good weapon, the only remotely good thing I've found was a knife  for WD with 840 damage


Rios I fond a most interesting farming spot you might be interested in


----------



## Rios (Jul 17, 2012)

Do         tell


----------



## Bioness (Jul 17, 2012)

It would be just for gold not for finding items, it is Act 3 Quest 7 on Hell difficulty, with as much gold find as possible.


----------



## Rios (Jul 17, 2012)

Gold farming has the be the most boring thing ever.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 17, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Finally? He isn't hard, the bosses to me never are, it is just the random Elites and packs that slow me down.



The quality of my armour was laughable. Once I collected enough I splurged it all on upgrading most of my kit.

Before I used to get one shot by The Butcher and avoiding all that meant it took too long to fight which caused it to enrage and that was game over for me.



Rios said:


> Gold farming has the be the most boring thing ever.



I'm lucky to have a multi-monitor setup so I just turn the audio on the game off and watch something on the other. Makes farming much better.


----------



## Rios (Jul 17, 2012)

Hilariously enough his big moves are never a problem. The only thing that screws me over is the goddamn random fire below my feet  . 

Anyway he is easy, I even got the not getting hooked or hurt by the fire achievement with the highly immobile WD.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 17, 2012)

What do I need to do to make sure I don't get raped by the first elites in Act 2?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 17, 2012)

*Taiwan teen dies after gaming for 40 hours*



> A TAIWAN teenager has collapsed and died at an internet cafe after playing Diablo 3, a popular online video game, for 40 consecutive hours, local media say.
> 
> The 18-year-old identified by only his surname, Chuang, booked a private room at the cafe in Tainan, southern Taiwan, around noon on July 13 and played for nearly two days without eating, the United Daily News broadsheet reported on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Jul 17, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> What do I need to do to make sure I don't get raped by the first elites in Act 2?



You just beat the Butcher and looking at those stats Act 2 will be too much for you.

Try to get more vitality and resistances.

Also Rios get your ass on the American servers!


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 17, 2012)

Looked at the PCG review of D3, and they gave it a 90%

Either the reviewer is a complete blizz fanboy/girl , or they are paid for some of their reviews, as i suspect


----------



## Bioness (Jul 17, 2012)

Come on the game has its flaws but it isn't that bad.


----------



## Rios (Jul 18, 2012)

Max Life is pretty bad. Resists should be at least 500+. DPS is very little, which means no AS or Crit Chance. No money for any significant repairs. Yup, go farm the tombs of King Leoric like we all did in the beginning.

Cant play on the American server because of lag


----------



## eHav (Jul 18, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> What do I need to do to make sure I don't get raped by the first elites in Act 2?



your hp is really low. and you should use a shield. the offhand stats arent worth the loss of a shield when you can get a shield with dex+vit+all resists


----------



## Beetroot (Jul 18, 2012)

eHav said:


> your hp is really low. and you should use a shield. the offhand stats arent worth the loss of a shield when you can get a shield with dex+vit+all resists



Yeah pretty much. But in saying that, you also need a damage boost. 15k isn't gonna be enough.

Your dex is pretty decent so I'm guessing your weps just don't have very high DPS.


----------



## Rios (Jul 18, 2012)

If you are starved for money buy a purely offensive weapon(it doesnt even have to be a claw since claws by default deal less damage than the normal one handed weapons) and a purely defensive shield. Around 2 million gold is all you are going to need


----------



## Kumanri (Jul 18, 2012)

Your resist and vitality are indeed too low for monk standards. You have to increase your crit chance too. Bring it up to at least 20% if you can manage it. Also, a weapon with at least 900dps will be ideal for Act II. 

Right now, my wizard has 70k dps but I can barely say with confidence that I can survive well through half of Act II solo. "Survive well" equates to dying 1-2 out of 10 times in elite encounters.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 18, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Looked at the PCG review of D3, and they gave it a 90%
> 
> Either the reviewer is a complete blizz fanboy/girl , or they are paid for some of their reviews, as i suspect



Diablo 3 as a whole is definitely an awesome game. The problem is the end game content, until then it's pretty solid. I'd say 90%-95% for D3.



Bioness said:


> You just beat the Butcher and looking at those stats Act 2 will be too much for you.
> 
> Try to get more vitality and resistances.





Rios said:


> Max Life is pretty bad. Resists should be at least 500+. DPS is very little, which means no AS or Crit Chance. No money for any significant repairs. Yup, go farm the tombs of King Leoric like we all did in the beginning.
> 
> Cant play on the American server because of lag



I'm back in act 1 and doing Butcher runs with 5 NV and I don't die unless I lose concentration in the middle of a bunch of Elites, so repair costs aren't really an issue. With one run I can get up to 40-50k gold.



eHav said:


> your hp is really low. and you should use a shield. the offhand stats arent worth the loss of a shield when you can get a shield with dex+vit+all resists



I'd lose the dual wielding speed advantage which I'd sorely miss, plus getting a decent shield is going to be pretty hard.



Beetroot said:


> Yeah pretty much. But in saying that, you also need a damage boost. 15k isn't gonna be enough.
> 
> Your dex is pretty decent so I'm guessing your weps just don't have very high DPS.



Yeah, at the moment both my weapons are in the low 500's. I just can't afford anything higher with the stats needed.



Kumanri said:


> Your resist and vitality are indeed too low for monk standards. You have to increase your crit chance too. Bring it up to at least 20% if you can manage it. Also, a weapon with at least 900dps will be ideal for Act II.
> 
> Right now, my wizard has 70k dps but I can barely say with confidence that I can survive well through half of Act II solo. "Survive well" equates to dying 1-2 out of 10 times in elite encounters.



I tried searching for crit chance and it was a bitch to go through all the crap in the AH. They need to add a bloody filter for it.

On an other note, I made my first ?5 on the RMAH


----------



## Rios (Jul 18, 2012)

killing a random elite 3234343
he drops 4 rare items

killing The Butcher later on
he drops 2 rare items and a dozen blues

I can understand Blizzard's desire to make boss runs less appealing but this is getting ridiculous. Mob drops are getting better with higher MF, boss drops are not.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 18, 2012)

I just realised, when I sold the item on the RMAH I didn't get the option to transfer it to my PayPal. 


_Posted  from  Naruto Forums Reader  for  Android_


----------



## Rios (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you link your PayPal account? Sent an SMS for that stupid security thingy? Sent in a code back when you first put an item there?

EDIT: Or do you mean they dont transfer immediately? Yea, they need some time to get transferred, like 5-6 hours.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 18, 2012)

Rios said:
			
		

> Did you link your PayPal account? Sent an SMS for that stupid security thingy? Sent in a code back when you first put an item there?



I did all the security stuff ages ago. 


_Posted from  Naruto Forums  Reader for Android_


----------



## Bioness (Jul 18, 2012)

Kumanri said:


> Your resist and vitality are indeed too low for monk standards. You have to increase your crit chance too. Bring it up to at least 20% if you can manage it. Also, a weapon with at least 900dps will be ideal for Act II.
> 
> Right now, my wizard has 70k dps but I can barely say with confidence that I can survive well through half of Act II solo. "Survive well" equates to dying 1-2 out of 10 times in elite encounters.



What are your other stats at? I have 22k dps but I can easily clear all of Act II and only die once or twice. I'm also getting in the habit of farming the Black Soulstone questline. I could never be one of those people who sacrifices everything for damage output, I like my defense too much. I mean I can basically stand still most of the time when fighting against Inferno Beliel and only need to move when he does that green fire thing.


----------



## eHav (Jul 18, 2012)

in 5 mins i got 2 lvl 53 legendaries in hell, and one was actually an upgrade!

both still worth 50k at most -.-


----------



## Bioness (Jul 18, 2012)

I buy legendaries for my alternate characters as I'm leveling them, it just makes it that much more fun and they usually last 8 or so levels.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 18, 2012)

I just got my second legendary just now too.

A pile of shit too, doesn't sell for shit and the stats are in the lower to mid range for the item


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 18, 2012)

I've had a little over a dozen legendaries drop and only one of them was any good and it was a level 37 so useless once I hit Inferno.


----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2012)

A random dude just dropped this wand


My second ever 61+ Legendary item and a complete trash on top of that :/


----------



## Beetroot (Jul 19, 2012)

I have still never dropped a legendary...FUUUUUU


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 19, 2012)

Beetroot said:


> I have still never dropped a legendary...FUUUUUU



They're all shit anyway


----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2012)

Only the weapons. Legendary armor and accessories can be very beneficial and even better than rare counterparts.


----------



## Kumanri (Jul 19, 2012)

Bioness said:


> What are your other stats at? I have 22k dps but I can easily clear all of Act II and only die once or twice. I'm also getting in the habit of farming the Black Soulstone questline. I could never be one of those people who sacrifices everything for damage output, I like my defense too much. I mean I can basically stand still most of the time when fighting against Inferno Beliel and only need to move when he does that green fire thing.



Just remembering off-hand:
Average Resistance: 500+
Vitality: 880

Usually I prefer to farm with a team as I use venom hydra/blizzard combo. I am a lazy type who plays damage over time. I switch around for my energy armor and magic weapon. Right now, I prefer to increase my critical chance and damage to make the blizzard more effective. 

My weakness is that sometimes I am too comfortable to move around and forget to teleport...... That contributed to 50% of the deaths. And yes, I die in Belial for the same reason, too lazy (sometimes over-confident) to move around.  Previously, I used diamond skin so it takes time for me to adjust my playing style too.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 19, 2012)

*Message from Mike Morhaime (Founder and Prez of Blizzard)*​


> Dear Diablo Players,
> 
> Now that Diablo III has been out for two months, I would like to take a step back and discuss the launch, the feedback from the community, and talk about what the future holds for the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes! lets strive for "balance" in a game without pvp! That makes sense!


----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2012)

I never read what they say because its 90% pleasing the masses and 10% actual truth.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2012)

But you never know until you read it Rios.


----------



## eHav (Jul 19, 2012)

got a set chest today  

blackthorne's chest, with vit and all ress. not very good


----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2012)

I made for first sale in the Real Money Auction House 

Didn't know it takes up to 72 hours to receive funds especially when I am sending them to my Blizzard account.


----------



## Rios (Jul 19, 2012)

What are you gonna buy with the money? More items?


----------



## Bioness (Jul 19, 2012)

You got it, though if I get something really good I'll transfer it to my paypal so I can buy shit off amazon.

Also apparently me being gay caused a guy to leave my group, it came up in a conversation.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm going to leave about ?40 in the BattleNet account for the expansion. That is if I make that much.


----------



## Rios (Jul 20, 2012)

Why would you discuss this while playing  

Anyway any luck with selling gold for money? I think for the moment its nigh impossible.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm not playing. I just logged in to check how my auctions were going.

They need to make an app for the auction houses, would make life a lot easier.


----------



## Muk (Jul 20, 2012)

yeah i only check auction house now a days and post my items xD


----------



## eHav (Jul 20, 2012)

Bioness said:


> You got it, though if I get something really good I'll transfer it to my paypal so I can buy shit off amazon.
> 
> Also apparently me being gay caused a guy to leave my group, it came up in a conversation.



lol

can you transfer from the bnet acount to the paypall acount?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 20, 2012)

eHav said:


> lol
> 
> can you transfer from the bnet acount to the paypall acount?



Nope it's stuck in there, you would have to buy an item and resell it to your Paypal balance to get it out (which means another $1+15% fee)


----------



## Bioness (Jul 21, 2012)

Rios said:


> Why would you discuss this while playing



I like to talk while in groups, just being silent is boring, and again it came up in the conversation.


----------



## Rios (Jul 21, 2012)

What I usually do is run circles around their gravestones.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 21, 2012)

> Hardcore players represent! Did you know that Hardcore characters in Diablo III have an average lifespan of only 6 hours?


----------



## Rios (Jul 21, 2012)

Why multiplayer Inferno Belial is weaker than the single player one


----------



## Bioness (Jul 21, 2012)

I still haven't tried to do Hardcore just because I've been putting it off, but trust me when I say that I am quite the survivalist. I like to play in groups because I find it more interesting and you see different playstyles even if many of them can be really bad.


----------



## Rios (Jul 21, 2012)

If you ever try it - dont play with WD. Certain elite monster affixes are broken against him.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 21, 2012)

Idk why being gay makes someone leave the group. What kind of world do we live in these days.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 21, 2012)

The first question is relevant to this thread:


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 23, 2012)

“God Mode” Exploit Found in Diablo III, Makes Players Invincible



> A loophole has reportedly been found in Diablo III that can, in effect, make you invincible. Which for a game that has a real-money auction house attached to it could be a bit of a problem.
> 
> While it only works for the Wizard class, there's apparently no restriction on which game mode (normal or harder) you use. The exploit renders a few effects inactive, but on the flipside, well, you'll be invulnerable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 23, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> ?God Mode? Exploit Found in Diablo III, Makes Players Invincible



I never understand why players who discover things like this have an urge to go around sharing it with others, which you know gurantee's that blizz will find out about it, usually sooner then later.

If you discover a way to super-succeed in a game that has real-money attached to it, then keep your fucking mouth shut and use that exploit/glitch for as long as you can.


----------



## Beetroot (Jul 23, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> “God Mode” Exploit Found in Diablo III, Makes Players Invincible



Time to try this out

EDIT: HAHAHAH SO FUN


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 23, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> If you discover a way to super-succeed in a game that has real-money attached to it, then keep your fucking mouth shut and use that exploit/glitch for as long as you can.



I'm sure there were players who were abusing the exploit for quite some time before someone else found out about and decided to make it public.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh shit that exploit really works. Too bad I don't feel like playing D3 right now


----------



## Naruto (Jul 23, 2012)

Logged in to do this after a long period of inactivity, got bored within five minutes.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 23, 2012)

Since my dps are shit (21k) it takes forever to kill anything in act 3 inferno, anyway. Permanent invulnerability or not.


----------



## eHav (Jul 23, 2012)

well, inferno diablo: done

now that i got the achievement i dont feel good abusing it any longer. got a ring that sold for 2.5mil tho. didnt know 300 life per hit + 30% crit dmg + 3% crit was worth that much


----------



## Rios (Jul 23, 2012)

I dont even have a Wizard. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)........


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 23, 2012)

Rios said:


> I dont even have a Wizard. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)........


This. Guess I'm not trying out the exploit.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 23, 2012)

Well shit, now I feel bad for rushing through Inferno and beating Diablo with that exploit 
If it's any consolation for the non-exploiters, of the 50+ rares that dropped, none were worth shit. Luck is not on my side in this game.


----------



## Rios (Jul 23, 2012)

All this MF gear I have......I could have farmed Act 4 with one hand with it.............but nooooooooooo WD never gets the good stuff  .

Maybe the bigger hit is that a Wizard with my MF gear would have been the same, just never bothered making one


----------



## Zaru (Jul 23, 2012)

If this bug existed before the rmah, some people might have made some sweet money.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 23, 2012)

Lol what a joke, I tried it this morning and 8 hours later it still works. Blizzard is garbage. At this point it probably won't be fixed until maint.


----------



## eHav (Jul 23, 2012)

and it has worked since about a month ago at least. i can only imagine the amount of easy farm some ppl made


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, they've shut the EU servers down.

First time in quite some time. My be is because of the Wizard exploit.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh shit, I've been away all this weekend please tell me this exploit still works, as my Wizard is my main character. I would never use it mind you but I'd like to try it for a few minutes.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Oh shit, I've been away all this weekend please tell me this exploit still works, as my Wizard is my main character. I would never use it mind you but I'd like to try it for a few minutes.



yes it's still working


----------



## eHav (Jul 23, 2012)

i wonder what they were fixing then


----------



## insane111 (Jul 24, 2012)

It just got fixed on US, I should have just abused it all day because there's no way they're going to ban people for it. Oh well I got 2 free runs in


----------



## Bioness (Jul 24, 2012)

I kinda wish they would ban people for it, they banned people for exploiting stuff in WoW, that and people who did abuse it obviously knew it was something never to be part of the game, they just suck all the fun out of it. I played around with it for a few minutes and was bored out of my mind, there was no challenge, no fun to it, it would be a shallow victory had I actually used it to progress or gain an advantage.


----------



## Beetroot (Jul 24, 2012)

Hahahahaha barbarian exploit has been found:


(It works with all the furious charge runes. All you have to do is walk at mobs.)


----------



## Rios (Jul 24, 2012)

My Barbarian is only 21 level, find me a WD one


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Sirius B (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't think the wizard god mode bug is working anymore


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 24, 2012)

Sirius B said:


> I don't think the wizard god mode bug is working anymore



They fixed it yesterday when the servers went down.


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2012)

Seems like there is a program which automatically bids for you. There is a way though. Just keep bidding and eventually they will run out of money.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 25, 2012)

All I want is to be able to put up more than 10 fucking items and more search and filter options.


----------



## Rios (Jul 25, 2012)

shaddap I am bidding here 

and there you go
70 intelligence
157 vitality
54 all resist
belt bid and won for 105k


----------



## Kumanri (Jul 25, 2012)

Honest and gullible soul here. I have a wiz but did not exploit the bug. Reason is simple: what is the point of playing like normal mode? It gets boring after a while. Moreover, inferno rare drops are mostly negligible in quality these days.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 31, 2012)

Found this amulet earlier today, it seems to be worth at least 60 million/$140. Some people think I might be able to get $250 for it, but I don't know about that. Gues it won't hurt to try.

63 int
52 vit
8% attack speed
8.5% crit chance
39% magic find
-4% damage taken from melee attack

I wanna use it, but I don't think I can pass up that much free money


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 31, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Found this amulet earlier today, it seems to be worth at least 60 million/$140. Some people think I might be able to get $250 for it, but I don't know about that. Gues it won't hurt to try.
> 
> 63 int
> 52 vit
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Aug 1, 2012)

Ghom Inferno



Can't get the fucker to half health before I choke to death from a room full of gas. 200k in repairs later I just like fuck this.


----------



## Kumanri (Aug 1, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Ghom Inferno
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get the fucker to half health before I choke to death from a room full of gas. 200k in repairs later I just like fuck this.


Ahahahaha!! Yet another trolled victim of Ghom!

I only beat him once in a team effort and the farting makes it really difficult. A method recommended was to lead Ghom to chase you along the edges of the room and you run away from him. Chances are, there are breathing spaces behind you. Resist level needs to be at least 800 I think. So far did not try to solo, repair cost tells me so.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 1, 2012)

Is this game worth buying?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 1, 2012)

Kumanri said:


> Ahahahaha!! Yet another trolled victim of Ghom!
> 
> I only beat him once in a team effort and the farting makes it really difficult. A method recommended was to lead Ghom to chase you along the edges of the room and you run away from him. Chances are, there are breathing spaces behind you. Resist level needs to be at least 800 I think. So far did not try to solo, repair cost tells me so.



I might just team up with a super tank or something to help me get past him.


Kagutsuchi said:


> Is this game worth buying?



I think it is, there are a bit of problems with it and there is a lot of grinding but I still find it enjoyable, others may not.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 2, 2012)

UPDATE: Finally killed Ghom, took me about 4 more tries but this time I replaced a few pieces of gear with life on hit and life regeneration, the feeling was amazing, hard work does that to you.

Also found this video of a guy who spends his time tricking level 50+ hardcore players into Whimsyshire just so they can die permanently. Thoughts? I found it somewhat entertaining, and there is a part 2 as well.


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 2, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Is this game worth buying?


No. Stay far, far away unless you enjoy crushing disappointment.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 2, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Is this game worth buying?


There is a lot of hate going around for the game, but if you have a friend or two who want to make the plunge with you it is pretty damn fun up until Inferno difficulty. That is at least 40-50 hours of game before the gear grind really kicks in.

I got 60 some hours of fun out of it and walked away as my interest waned and I can look back on my time with the game as being very fun.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 3, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Is this game worth buying?



eh, id wait to for the pvp patch and see how that pans out

probbaly not though


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 3, 2012)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Is this game worth buying?



Get Guild Wars 2.

Man, I need to change this set...


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 3, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> eh, id wait for the pvp patch and see how that pans out



That's going to be a long wait then.


----------



## Rios (Aug 4, 2012)

first run through Act 2 after the break 


I also got THE Oculus(that thing on the right I cant equip) but I rolled it with too low damage


----------



## Kumanri (Aug 6, 2012)

Taking a little D3 hiatus for a while after training my 3rd lvl 60 char. I haven't cleared Inferno Act III after Siegebreaker yet but suddenly the motivation sapped. I know some players will aim to kill Inferno Diablo as the ultimate achievement but I feel that the input required way surpasses the reward that follows. 

I'm not sure, until inferno is fixed to provide a greater room for creativity other than the current singular solution of high resist, tanker build to beat the game, it's just tiring to keep pushing the characters to the limits right now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 6, 2012)

Is anyone really going to use that?

There are a lot of good and constructive suggestions on their forum, I hope Blizzard is at least reading them and taking them into consideration because they're hemorrhaging users right now.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 6, 2012)

It says it is unavailable for me anyway.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 6, 2012)

So checking back, how many here have beat Inferno now?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 6, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So checking back, how many here have beat Inferno now?



Still haven't gotten past Act 2, half the people on my friends list haven't been on in over a month and its just punishment to try to do it solo.


----------



## Beetroot (Aug 6, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So checking back, how many here have beat Inferno now?



Haven't played in over a month after hitting the wall of Act III inferno.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 7, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So checking back, how many here have beat Inferno now?



I regularly farm Act III, haven't bothered with Act IV yet.


----------



## SpaceMook (Aug 7, 2012)

Anything new this tuesday?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm curious how many people are using crafted gear.  I've wasted a ton of money and materials crafting gear only to receive one piece of junk after another.

It would help if blacksmith plans weren't so rare.


----------



## Kumanri (Aug 7, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm curious how many people are using crafted gear.  I've wasted a ton of money and materials crafting gear only to receive one piece of junk after another.
> 
> It would help if blacksmith plans weren't so rare.



The AH puts the blacksmith out of job. 

Let's face it, AH makes the blacksmith totally redundant. AH is about the amount of resource you have and the result is controllable and absolute. Blacksmith may appear to be a cheaper option but it's all about luck. All you need is to craft 20 silly items and it will ruin your day completely.

Right now, I would rather sell away low quality and average drops for gold and after a week's run, I should be able to upgrade a decent piece of gear through AH.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 7, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Anything new this tuesday?



Nope.



Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm curious how many people are using crafted gear.  I've wasted a ton of money and materials crafting gear only to receive one piece of junk after another.
> 
> It would help if blacksmith plans weren't so rare.



They really really need to sort out the BS. 

At this moment in times there's really no reason to waste money and time into him.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 7, 2012)

Even at the lower levels he seems pretty useless. I have a mid-40s Demon Hunter and crafted like 20 hoods and none of them were any better than the rare hood that I found on a dungeon run.


----------



## Rios (Aug 8, 2012)

I sell the tomes I find when they are 700 gold a piece. Profit


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## dredalus (Aug 8, 2012)

dayum,i'm jealous.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 8, 2012)

Gonna give this another go. Re-installing and looking to play a Monk right now, or Wizard.

Which of the two do you guys suggest?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 8, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Gonna give this another go. Re-installing and looking to play a Monk right now, or Wizard.
> 
> Which of the two do you guys suggest?



I prefer the Wizard personally.  I find I'm able to deal out significantly more damage than with someone like the Monk.  The Wizard takes more damage than the Monk but he has armor spells that can make him immune to damage for short bursts which I find more than makes up for it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 8, 2012)

monks also get destroyed in inferno


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2012)

Not if you have life per spirit point spent.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I prefer the Wizard personally.  I find I'm able to deal out significantly more damage than with someone like the Monk.  The Wizard takes more damage than the Monk but he has armor spells that can make him immune to damage for short bursts which I find more than makes up for it.


Immune? No. Some big hitters will still fuck you up even with energy and diamond shield.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 9, 2012)

They finally made a post about 1.04


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2012)

One of the first replies sums up what I was going to say:

"An update that there will be an update on the update.  Interesting."


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 9, 2012)

Wtf.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 9, 2012)

Why don't they just release the update and then tell us whats in it?  When I initially saw that I was like "oh sweet, they may have fixed some stuff".  Now its just "hmm, I guess they might fix some stuff".


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2012)

Hoarding my legendaries and waiting for them to get better seems reasonable. Also purchasing the cheapest legendary weapons of every kind seems even more reasonable.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 9, 2012)

Rios said:
			
		

> Hoarding my legendaries and waiting for them to get better seems reasonable. Also purchasing the cheapest legendary weapons of every kind seems even more reasonable.



You're wasting your time. 

Blizz has already mentioned that the Legendary updates will not be retroactive. 

If you can sell them now sell them otherwise they'll be even more worthless after the update. 


_Posted from Naruto Forums Reader  for  Android_


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2012)

So they can fuck up the attack speed of numerous items but cant actually improve the items that desperately need it  . On the other hand after years they will be regarded as collector's items.

Anyway I was pleasantly surprised when I realized weapon damage is not everything.

1000+ damage aint shit in the face of the mighty Critical Hit Damage Increase


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 9, 2012)

Re-installed and started playing again. Level 15 Monk, gonna take a couple weeks to 60 this time. If there's one amazing thing it's that the good gear in June is now dirt cheap as it's more or less terrible. 

My 1050 DPS Polearm that I bought for 300,000g is now like... 10k. I'll be able to buy an act 2 farming set for probably 2-3 million I'm guessing. Whoo!


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 9, 2012)

STOP THE PRESS - BIZZARD JUST GOT HACKED!​


> Even when you are in the business of fun, not every week ends up being fun. This week, our security team found an unauthorized and illegal access into our internal network here at Blizzard. We quickly took steps to close off this access and began working with law enforcement and security experts to investigate what happened.
> 
> At this time, we?ve found no evidence that financial information such as credit cards, billing addresses, or real names were compromised. Our investigation is ongoing, but so far nothing suggests that these pieces of information have been accessed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert428 (Aug 9, 2012)

Found as in they dropped?

And lol at the nerve of some people. Who the fuck sells level 11 items for 30k


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 10, 2012)

Havnt cared about the failure that is D3 for many weeks now 

Maybe ill go back after the 1st xpac, and ONLY after ive seen reviews and feedback a cple WEEKS after the release.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 10, 2012)

*sigh*

Changed my password, waiting for them to give me an option to change my security question.

This happened right after my Yahoo account got hacked, too.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 10, 2012)

Naruto said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Changed my password, waiting for them to give me an option to change my security question.
> 
> This happened right after my Yahoo account got hacked, too.



I thought you had quit playing a cple weeks before i did


----------



## Bioness (Aug 10, 2012)

Wolfarus if you don't want to play anymore give me your gold!


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 10, 2012)

1.0.4 Systems Preview​ 


> Well, we're getting closer to 1.0.4, and while it's still a few weeks away we're going to start hitting you fast and furious with blogs aimed at explaining the upcoming changes. To kick things off, I wanted to provide an overview of some of the larger systems changes and game improvements.
> 
> Let's get started!
> 
> ...


----------



## insane111 (Aug 10, 2012)

Most of that is ok, but the nerf from 110% to 75% health in coop is obviously way too much. At most it should be nerfed to 100%.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2012)

Can't comment on the coop stuff since I only played with friends a couple of times and don't really join pubs, but...

All the other stuff sounds too good to be true.



> *P.S. We’re getting rid of the Invulnerable Minions monster affix.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh my God, actual fucking improvements to the game. Took them long fucking enough. 

Maybe Inferno will be fun now. And if they don't fuck up, maybe a summon build for the Witch Doctor will useful.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 10, 2012)

>No more inv minions
>No more instant health regen for elites

I guess someone lifted the curse that would cause their bell-ends to go nuclear if they try to think for 5 minutes.


----------



## Rios (Aug 10, 2012)

I never had problems with invulnerable minions. There are way more brutal monster affixes, like Vortex and Waller. But probably its my own damn fault for playing with one of the most immobile classes.

Anyway I cant sell anything on the AH even when I underprice it by a couple of millions. Thats insane, there are either too many items with similar stats or the people looking for them are too few. I do hope the next update will liven things up.


----------



## Rios (Aug 10, 2012)

Seriously though, try fighting 4 champions with Waller in a tight dungeon as the WD. You are fucked, 2 walls later you'll be stuck with 4 brutes you'd otherwise be kiting without problems and eventually die because come on, even the Barb has to move around and not take hits constantly. Of course thats not all, sometimes we are separated by walls and the enemies can hit me through them, even though my flying bats cant do shit. FLYING BATS CANT FLY OVER THE WALL. In extreme cases they cast the wall directly inside me. So I cant move and I cant attack. Fun times.

And of course the wonderful Vortex. Arcane/Molten/Plague/Frozen are fairly common but thankfully avoidable. Good luck trying to avoid being thrown right on top of all the shit the monsters spawned beforehand though. This kills you faster than the famous red lightning Diablo likes to use. And of course there is this even more wonderful stun time, when you cant move or perform action for about 0.5 second after you land. I swear even with 700+ resistance and 60k+ life there is no hope for survival, its crazy.

And Invulnerable minions is the real devil? You know, that affix where the hero actually has less HP than usual? Amateurs.....


----------



## insane111 (Aug 10, 2012)

I've heard they're making some good changes for WD, I didn't ask about any specifics though since I don't care about them


----------



## Kumanri (Aug 10, 2012)

Seriously glad to see the spoilers for 1.0.4 especially for the weapon master bit. It irks me so much to use a 2h crossbow for my dh just because I'm too poor to afford 2 strong 1h crossbows to compensate for the loss of damage by a 2h crossbow and buff by the quiver. The slow attacking speed of a 2h crossbow is very much against the style of the dh imo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Rios said:


> Seriously though, try fighting 4 champions with Waller in a tight dungeon as the WD. You are fucked, 2 walls later you'll be stuck with 4 brutes you'd otherwise be kiting without problems and eventually die because come on, even the Barb has to move around and not take hits constantly. Of course thats not all, sometimes we are separated by walls and the enemies can hit me through them, even though my flying bats cant do shit. FLYING BATS CANT FLY OVER THE WALL. In extreme cases they cast the wall directly inside me. So I cant move and I cant attack. Fun times.
> 
> And of course the wonderful Vortex. Arcane/Molten/Plague/Frozen are fairly common but thankfully avoidable. Good luck trying to avoid being thrown right on top of all the shit the monsters spawned beforehand though. This kills you faster than the famous red lightning Diablo likes to use. And of course there is this even more wonderful stun time, when you cant move or perform action for about 0.5 second after you land. I swear even with 700+ resistance and 60k+ life there is no hope for survival, its crazy.
> 
> And Invulnerable minions is the real devil? You know, that affix where the hero actually has less HP than usual? Amateurs.....



Wallers can be kited and you can use said walls to corner them and deliver metric tons of damage. Invulnerable minions is just unfair bullshit, especially when the monster turns out to be a ranged, fast as balls friend. Vortex is gay but can also be avoided if you're in the right room or if there's shit you can hide behind.

Instant heal, enrage and Invulnerable minions were putrid fucking plagues, shitting all over this game. Smartest thing Blizzard has done ever since this game came out.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2012)

Ooo, I like a lot of what I'm seeing.

Invulnerable minions was the bane of my existence during many confrontations, I'm happy to see it go.  It wasn't fun to play against and just from a story perspective it bothered me.  When you defeat Diablo you're presumably the most powerful being in existence yet you can't even scratch these pissant minions?

The increase in legendary gear quality will be a welcome change.  Maybe now I'll actually wear some of the legendary gear I find.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 10, 2012)

The fact that we've had more posts here today then for the past couple of weeks shows just how much D3 needs this update.

The only problem is that this isn't going to go live until after a few weeks.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Meaning I'll resume playing Diablo 3 after a few weeks then.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 10, 2012)

This is pretty funny



They should just automatically ban everyone in the top 100. Even for a super hardcore player with absolutely no life, over 100k is unrealistic at this point.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, you can't see what their playtime is. Don't underestimate how addicted some people can be. 

Although some of those are obviously exploit abusers.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 10, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> The fact that we've had more posts here today then for the past couple of weeks shows just how much D3 needs this update.
> 
> The only problem is that this isn't going to go live until after a few weeks.



Well hopefully the next several updates are like this one.  God knows they have had no shortage of feedback on their forums.  A couple of the threads there have been purely constructive criticism, I'd love to see them take some of that under consideration like positive prefixes on high level monsters.



Zaru said:


> Well, you can't see what their playtime is. Don't underestimate how addicted some people can be.
> 
> Although some of those are obviously exploit abusers.



Given how low the DPS is on some of those characters I'd be inclined to agree.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 10, 2012)

This game was such a flop for me... one of the worst ways to waste $60.00


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Given how low the DPS is on some of those characters I'd be inclined to agree.



How someone can farm so many elite kills with half my dps is beyond me. That should take ages.


Actually, let's do the math:

The game has been out for a bit less than 3 months. If you play 80 days straight at 16 hours of D3 per day, the rest spent on basic human needs, you'd end up with 1280 hours of D3 playtime.

The top ranker has about 400000 elite kills. That would mean over 300 elite kills per hour, or 5 elites per minute, which equals to about one pack.

So to achieve this, you'd have to kill an elite pack every minute while playing almost non-stop since release. I don't even know if they spawn that often.

No matter what bug you abuse, the people on top of that list cannot have a life other than playing D3. It's impossible.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 10, 2012)

HappyHalloween said:


> This game was such a flop for me... one of the worst ways to waste $60.00



Question, how many hours have you spent on the game?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh look they are nerfing the game to hell.

People will still bitch and complain about stuff.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgMSmIWwyiU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 10, 2012)

Well I am actually enjoying D3 more than before now. Then again I'm not at Inferno yet on my Monk. 

But on the other hand... I'll have 8m gold to play around with this time. Should be act 2 farm at the least. That's just a guess.

Going to post a picture of my Monk in progress until I kill Diablo in Inferno! Here we go.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 11, 2012)

It's going to awhile til you get to Diablo on inferno. Stuck on act 3 for a month.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 11, 2012)

Grimmjow just play in a public game on Act III, it is a bit easier than soloing.


----------



## Rios (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok I got this ring from the AH for 370k but I have no idea how much to sell it for. On the AH there are only 2 or 3 rings similar to this one and they all have better str/vit stats


----------



## Bioness (Aug 11, 2012)

So currently knocking out achievements one by one and then I come to the naked achievements "Naked Lust" and "Hero's New Clothes".

Now since we are usually wear armor and items, let me just take this time to tell you that EVERYTHING a boss hits you with WILL kill you. This is especially annoying on The Butcher who sends out that AoE chain.

 so any of you trying for some achievements?


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2012)

Finally over 40k unbuffed damage after including this little baby


Cost me 3 million but damn was it worth it


----------



## Bioness (Aug 12, 2012)

Are you past Act II yet?


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2012)

Too lazy to go to Act 3 but since I am already steamrolling everything in Act 2 might as well try it out this evening.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 12, 2012)

I can't be arsed to play on Inferno until they patch the game. Time to level up that Wizard.


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh yea I can totally rock Act 3, at least the earlier stages. So far Mortar seems to be way stronger than its versions in the previous acts but its not a biggie. As long as I can kite - I can live.


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2012)

hahaha classic


----------



## insane111 (Aug 12, 2012)

So much for no dupes 



also one of the guys listed is using 2 of the exact same ring as well


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 12, 2012)

insane111 said:


> So much for no dupes
> 
> 
> 
> also one of the guys listed is using 2 of the exact same ring as well



Did you read through some of the posts in the thread? It's hilarious. Some people there are trying to persuade people that this is legit


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2012)

Its only slightly better than my mojo 

btw just beat Ghom by myself. It was a double knockout actually, so hilarious


----------



## insane111 (Aug 12, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Did you read through some of the posts in the thread? It's hilarious. Some people there are trying to persuade people that this is legit



Yeah I saw that, if I tried to calculate the odds I'd probably be sitting here for hours holding my 0 key to type out the number. And then hit the 10,000 character post limit before I could finish.


----------



## Rios (Aug 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]svdTO3_5l4E[/YOUTUBE]

Second time this happens to me. Wtf bro, where is this damage coming from? Oh its HIM


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> Its only slightly better than my mojo
> 
> btw just beat Ghom by myself. It was a double knockout actually, so hilarious



Congrats, Siege is easy compared to Ghom, now you can farm ilevel 63 stuff!


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm still farming Act 1


----------



## Bioness (Aug 12, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> I can't be arsed to play on Inferno until they patch the game. Time to level up that Wizard.


Stop bitching about the game and waiting for them to nerf it to shit and just play. 


insane111 said:


> So much for no dupes
> 
> 
> 
> also one of the guys listed is using 2 of the exact same ring as well



 Dis Gonna Be Gewd


Rios said:


> Its only slightly better than my mojo
> 
> btw just beat Ghom by myself. It was a double knockout actually, so hilarious



FUCK YOU! I had to redo my gear just to get past Ghom.



Black Wraith said:


> I'm still farming Act 1



Go to Act II, just jump into it, once you do it will be much easier.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 12, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Go to Act II, just jump into it, once you do it will be much easier.



I tried a couple of times but as soon as I see the first group of elites I die.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 12, 2012)

Whats your class/stats look like?


----------



## Kumanri (Aug 13, 2012)

My dh is close to clearing Act II now. Have to do it on separate days because the experience is simply intense. 

In order to survive Act II, my suggestion is for all classes to do away with dps and be a tank. Wizard is the most difficult imo. For my dh, I lowered the dps by 20k and increased the all resist to 350 range and hp is about 33k. The most straining part is in the Vault of the Assassins because there are just too many elites in close proximity to one another.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2012)

Kumanri said:


> My dh is close to clearing Act II now. Have to do it on separate days because the experience is simply intense.
> 
> In order to survive Act II, my suggestion is for all classes to do away with dps and be a tank. Wizard is the most difficult imo. For my dh, I lowered the dps by 20k and increased the all resist to 350 range and hp is about 33k. The most straining part is in the Vault of the Assassins because there are just too many elites in close proximity to one another.



Don't you mean Cave of the Betrayer? The vault has enough escape space or you can run by at least. The cave however has elites in every branch of the map and very narrow passages. Combine that with stuff like Waller and you got very sad Wizards


----------



## Sirius B (Aug 13, 2012)

So farming act 2 or act 3 gets more -illvl 63 stuff?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2012)

Act III, but Act II is good if you can't go through Act III without spending most of your money on repairs.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 13, 2012)

I think we should get a post going showing every NF member's profile. I'll start with mine:


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2012)

What the fuck is wrong with the battle.net homepage? I logged in, and my profile is a level 1 barbarian called Uykk. 

In the game, I still have my normal characters.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2012)

9,766 elite kills, fuckers


----------



## insane111 (Aug 13, 2012)

haven't played in about 2 weeks though, might start back up if I like 1.4


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2012)

My normal kills/elite kills is pretty amazing considering how WD cant teleport around.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2012)

How many hours do you have on your WD though?

And what the fuck, I can't buy anything on the Auction House because it's permanently too busy to handle my request.


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2012)

200 hours

haha I know, I cant sell my tomes


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2012)

I got half your elite kills at half your playtime so that's probably normal.


----------



## Rios (Aug 13, 2012)

Only if your normal kills are half mine too.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2012)

Slightly less than half.

Though, a third of mine are from my 59 Monk who's not even in Inferno yet  You certainly made more elite kills in Inferno.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 13, 2012)

Monks at 51. Going to dig into Inferno tomorrow. 

Anyone enjoy watching any particular D3 streams? I like Christaras, Moldran and a couple others. Too bad Kripp plays PoE now, that game is the most boring thing I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 13, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Whats your class/stats look like?





This profile page thing makes things like this easier.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2012)

This is me and my kick ass characters.



Black Wraith said:


> This profile page thing makes things like this easier.



You need A LOT more vitality. Boots, Belt, Chest, that blue ring, and shoulders GOTTA GO, you can find better items for under 50k on the Auction House.


----------



## Kumanri (Aug 14, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Don't you mean Cave of the Betrayer? The vault has enough escape space or you can run by at least. The cave however has elites in every branch of the map and very narrow passages. Combine that with stuff like Waller and you got very sad Wizards



Funnily enough, I find Cave to be slightly more bearable (though when the wyrms appeared, they nearly chomped me into half). The Vault has higher elite frequencies and I had the misfortune of being ganged up by elite and champion at the same time twice. 

Wizards are automatically disqualified from Act II no matter how I see it.  Can they pass Black Canyons Mine and all the flies? Nah. Sand swimming reptile elites? Nah. Lacuni? Elite Lacuni? Nah. Spiders hoards, Flame shooting spiders, etc etc? Nothing in Act II seem doable for a wizard not using the tank build except for dark cultists and zombies lumbering in Desolate Sands.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> This is me and my kick ass characters. You need A LOT more vitality. Boots, Belt, Chest, that blue ring, and shoulders GOTTA GO, you can find better items for under 50k on the Auction House.


I know I need to replace the ring but anything decent costs an arm and a leg. 

What stats do you think I should be aiming for and what should they cost around?


----------



## Kumanri (Aug 14, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I know I need to replace the ring but anything decent costs an arm and a leg.
> 
> What stats do you think I should be aiming for and what should they cost around?



Hope you don't mind me commenting. Your gear's armour should be fine. I think you can afford to drop a bit of dex for vitality. I suppose your all resist is quite a decent level 500-600 now so you can upgrade that only if you have spare gold. A small suggestion will be to carry a shield with at least 22% block chance instead of 2 weapons. Right now, your gear borderlines to dh build. hehe...


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 14, 2012)

My main Barbarian... stuck @getting fodderized in Act 3 inferno



But I already gave up hope on this game... havent played in months.  Wish I could get my $60.00 back.


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2012)

Got 3 million for the pants I bought for 600k a week ago. Glad to see that if you are stubborn enough you'll eventually make profit with the good old buy cheap, sell normally tactic.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 14, 2012)

People inside the in-game general chat have the intelligence of a snail. Never witnessed a dumber community.


----------



## Rios (Aug 14, 2012)

First time I visit the official WD forum. First time I visit a thread. "im having a really tough time in inferno" . *checks hero* . 14k life


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 14, 2012)

Kumanri said:


> Hope you don't mind me commenting. Your gear's armour should be fine. I think you can afford to drop a bit of dex for vitality. I suppose your all resist is quite a decent level 500-600 now so you can upgrade that only if you have spare gold. A small suggestion will be to carry a shield with at least 22% block chance instead of 2 weapons. Right now, your gear borderlines to dh build. hehe...



Thanks.

I was thinking of losing some of the Dex for Vit but I've got about 1mil in the bank so it's quite hard to find something with Vit and keep my Resist up too.

Haven't played DH so I'll take your word for it


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 14, 2012)

Haven't gotten as much time in with my WD as I would like.  I'd really like to find a single handed weapon that is comparable in damage so I can have him wielding a mojo again.  He just looks so much more badass wielding a mojo.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 14, 2012)

Rios said:


> First time I visit the official WD forum. First time I visit a thread. "im having a really tough time in inferno" . *checks hero* . 14k life



If you find the right threads the forums is actually incredible helpful with gear improvement, specs, and tactics.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 14, 2012)

Out of curiosity, log'd back in and checked how much gold i had.

A lil' over 1.6 million.

Then promptly log'd back out to go play s'more skyrim


----------



## Bioness (Aug 14, 2012)

Gimme your gold! I just spent my last few million crafting fucking gems!


----------



## Sirius B (Aug 14, 2012)

I know I sacrificed a lot of vitality for dex and resistance. I just wonder if their are suggestions to replace gear for act 3 inferno since this is making me hit a brick wall.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 14, 2012)

Sirius B said:


> I know I sacrificed a lot of vitality for dex and resistance. I just wonder if their are suggestions to replace gear for act 3 inferno since this is making me hit a brick wall.



I've never really understood why Bo's have such a low attack speed.

A low attack speed goes against everything a Monk is supposed to represent. How does it work for you?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 14, 2012)

Sirius B said:


> I know I sacrificed a lot of vitality for dex and resistance. I just wonder if their are suggestions to replace gear for act 3 inferno since this is making me hit a brick wall.



Get more vitality and resistance, also trade out the daibo for a 1 hand and shield. Get more crit gear, also if you gear for all resist that frees up a passive skill slot.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope they buff 2h's enough in 1.04. I want to wield a Daibo or Polearm. Slinging that shit over your back is so badass.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 14, 2012)

1.04 is coming out the same day GW2 is :ho

But that means I'll never be able to try out 1.04... GG Blizzard.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 14, 2012)

​


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 14, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> ​



Yeah i saw it... alot of people are extremely excited, but a lot of people don't realize how rare these will be... and I highly doubt Blizz will make them have useful fixed stats, like the current system.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 14, 2012)

That 2 hander is ridiculous . None of the other weapons shown were that good though.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 14, 2012)

Some of that stuff looks crazy as hell, though I don't like how they aren't changing old items and so this will only affect the ones that drop after the patch.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SquWnPo9GI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## insane111 (Aug 14, 2012)

Fire Walkers with a good stat roll were already the best boots in the game, now they're even better.

I'm not against making the game a little easier, but with the buffs to items in conjunction with the multitude of inferno nerfs it seems a bit overboard. I wouldn't mind as much if there was some PVP to mix things up, farming completely effortless stuff with nothing else to do seems like it's going to be as boring as ever.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 15, 2012)

Legendary improvements look great.


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2012)

two shoulder plates taken 1 minute one after the other





I am a duper haha


----------



## Bioness (Aug 15, 2012)

You likely accidentally did some item doubling glitch or something...though not like it matters as that item is horrible.


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2012)

I am keeping them. Would be hilarious if I get banned because of this glitch XD

Anyway I can boost my DPS up to 55k by using helm with crit chance and pierce the veil passive. Almost 70k with the full buff from siphon. Finally felling like those OP Demon Hunters with their insane DPS


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2012)

Rios said:


> two shoulder plates taken 1 minute one after the other
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How come your armour is so low?


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2012)

I am ranged.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 15, 2012)

I keep thinking my armor is like 8k but that is only when buffed, on the website it shows it as 4551 unbuffed.



Also Rios profile for comparison.



CrazyMoronX where are you, you need to show these scrubs how it done (he recently killed Diablo Inferno). Currently I am stuck on Izual the Fallen Angel. 

Actually CrazyMoronX may be the only player here to have killed Inferno Diablo (legitimately, looking at you Zaru).


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2012)

I see no need to rush the game. In Diablo II it didnt matter if you can kill Hell Baal by yourself or not. Same logic here, I only use Inferno mode for gear drops :33


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh and by the way your gloves and shield really need an improvement.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not exactly rushing it either, I just happen to move through it rather easily. Though I am currently leveling other classes and doing achievements for fun.



Rios said:


> Oh and by the way your gloves and shield really need an improvement.



Wat you talkin' bout parrot?


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2012)

Gloves/Shield/Mojo/Orb are the best sources of critical hit chance. Gloves in particular must have at least two out of the three offensive affixes - crit chance, crit damage or attack speed. 
Life% is not that good of a stat.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2012)

Life% would only be good if they didn't nerf it with every difficulty.



Rios said:


> I am ranged.



Still, as I haven't really played as a ranged I was quite surprised.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 15, 2012)

Rios said:


> Gloves/Shield/Mojo/Orb are the best sources of critical hit chance. Gloves in particular must have at least two out of the three offensive affixes - crit chance, crit damage or attack speed.
> Life% is not that good of a stat.



Amulets can get up to 8.5% crit/9% attack speed/65% crit damage as well


----------



## Zaru (Aug 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Actually CrazyMoronX may be the only player here to have killed Inferno Diablo (legitimately, looking at you Zaru).



Hey, I never claimed it was legit


----------



## insane111 (Aug 15, 2012)

I can definitely kill him with the gear I have now, I just never felt the need to clear act 4 because it's a waste of time to ever farm there.


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2012)

Dont know how it is in the USA but here everybody and their mother are crafting gloves. So gloves with all three are relatively cheap while amulets are 10 million + for the crappiest ones with just a random resist added to the three.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm going to try and kill Inferno Diablo before the 1.04 patch but I'm not confident. My Monk just turned 60 and the set I bought him, I'm not confident about act 3.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2012)

Patch 1.0.4 Preview: Barbarian
​


----------



## Rios (Aug 15, 2012)

I never watch movie trailers, or game trailers.......or read manga spoilers


----------



## Bioness (Aug 15, 2012)

That's depressing Rios, though I can agree with the manga spoilers.

As for the gloves and shield I can't find better ones for under 1 million, and by better I mean ones that won't turn me into Wizard Mc Squish Pants.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 15, 2012)

Patch 1.0.4 Preview: Wizard
​


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 15, 2012)

Searching for item comparisons is a pain in the neck in the AH. They should allow us to chose an item in the stash and search for equivalent items on the AH to make pricing a lot easier.

At the moment it's just bloody tedious.



Bioness said:


> Patch 1.0.4 Preview: Barbarian
> ​



Does that look like a Barb to you? And stop copying my post style!!!


----------



## Bioness (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha I totally didn't, though I did copy your text I forgot to change it. It is fixed.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 15, 2012)

Ugh just release the full patch notes already, these previews are so ambiguous, and I feel like its setting some people up for disappointment, if the buffs they talk about are gonna be incredibly minor/insignificant.

EDIT:  I know I criticize this game a ton... but that's cause I was so disappointed XD... compared to what I experienced with Diablo 2, I'm trying to give this game a second chance, and I do appreciate the devs are trying to improve the game, but I still feel like their ultimate goal for Diablo 3 is to become an AH simulator.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 15, 2012)

Inferno time


----------



## Bioness (Aug 15, 2012)

Aww shit here it goes, also Geralt of Rivia are you on the North American server? I'll add you.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Aww shit here it goes, also Geralt of Rivia are you on the North American server? I'll add you.



Yeah I am. Thanks.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 16, 2012)

Haha I knew they couldn't resist nerfing melee Wizards, good thing I only spent like 300k gold on junk gear to try it out.


----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2012)

Embrace the squishiness, brotha! Kiting and dodging is all you need to survive, unless you stumble upon some bad affixes. Like Waller(I know I should stop talking about it but damn its so BAD  )

Wait, is there anyone else who is active and is actually playing the WD? I feel so lonely :/


----------



## Bioness (Aug 16, 2012)

Rios said:


> Embrace the squishiness, brotha! Kiting and dodging is all you need to survive, unless you stumble upon some bad affixes. Like Waller(I know I should stop talking about it but damn its so BAD  )
> 
> Wait, is there anyone else who is active and is actually playing the WD? I feel so lonely :/



I have a hardcore Witch Doctor at level 34, I keep delaying playing her because I'm afraid of dying.


----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2012)

I dont think there is a way to beat HC with WD. His escape skill is the weakest in the game.


----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2012)

So they are just buffing up all characters? BUUUUUUUU BOOOOORIIIING!!!!


----------



## Bioness (Aug 16, 2012)

Rios said:


> I dont think there is a way to beat HC with WD. His escape skill is the weakest in the game.



I want to at least beat The Butcher in Inferno, and I have a hardcore Wizard as back up.


----------



## Rios (Aug 16, 2012)

I got outbid in the last possible second without having any time to click the bid button even though my mouse was hovering right over it. Way to ruin my day game, probably another ridiculous program which is acting on bids and calculating the last millisecond needed to click the bid button. Instead of character changes just fix your goddamn warden and erase such programs from existence.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 16, 2012)

Patch 1.0.4 Preview: Monk



Patch 1.0.4 Preview: Witch Doctor
​


----------



## Bioness (Aug 16, 2012)

Patch 1.0.4 Preview: Demon Hunter





Rios said:


> I got outbid in the last possible second without  having any time to click the bid button even though my mouse was  hovering right over it. Way to ruin my day game, probably another  ridiculous program which is acting on bids and calculating the last  millisecond needed to click the bid button. Instead of character changes  just fix your goddamn warden and erase such programs from  existence.


 
Or..or maybe you weren't the only one bidding.​


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 16, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Patch 1.0.4 Preview: Demon Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I tried the DH link it was broken and sending me to the WD update.


----------



## Kyousuke (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad they're buffing two-handed and Wave of Light for Monk. I love using both of those. Also finally attack animations for two-handed. I always thought it looked strange that they would punch even with a Daibo or Staff equipped.

Edit: DH Rain of Vengeance being buffed from 75% to 715% damage? YES PLEASE.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 16, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> When I tried the DH link it was broken and sending me to the WD update.



That's because you lack what I have.


----------



## Rios (Aug 17, 2012)

I know I wasnt the only one bidding but its unnatural for them to click the button 1 second before it expires. Such kind of precision is........machine like? I've been in <1 m biddings before and it was nothing like this piece of crap.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmmm... they hit Witch Doctors with the nerf stick kind of with vision quest nerf, it's nice that they buffed the natural regen, but not sure if it's going to be enough to sustain burst against elite packs.

Also nice that they buffed pet survivablity a ton... but they still don't do any damage.  Witch Doctor was my first lvl 60, but I've moved on since.  Overall I don't think 1.04 is going to want me to play my WD over my Barb or DH.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 17, 2012)

Just read up on some patch 1.04 preview notes.

Sounds like they are finally doing something about the rofflestomping that WD pets are getting in later difficulties (hell and inferno especially), but i didnt read anything about pet damage being buffed, just durability.

Maybe ill give it another shot once 1.04 goes live.. maybe.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 17, 2012)

> Rain of Vengeance:
> 
> Current: 75% weapon damage for 5 seconds
> 1.0.4: 715% weapon damage over 5 seconds



Interesting...



> Sentry is also a very distinctive spell that doesn't get used very often. It's interesting mechanically, and it has some nice potential for team play, so we'd like to make it more attractive. The solution was pretty simple for this one: *we took its damage, and then we doubled it*.



This made me lol though.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 17, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> Interesting...



The wording for the first one is kind of deceptive. It didn't actually go from 75 to 715%. They mentioned somewhere else that they were changing all of the wording for skills like that to "X% damage over X seconds" to make it more clear.

Current: 75% weapon damage for 5 seconds 
*^That actually means "375% weapon damage over 5 seconds"*

1.0.4: 715% weapon damage over 5 seconds
*^The old way, that would say "143% weapon damage for 5 seconds"*


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm dreading the 1.1 patch. Because from my standpoint it's going to suck. You'll need to get together a team to even PvP. There is no solo "queuing" or any solo pvp at all, which clearly restricts how much you can do. 

Will be disappointing.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 17, 2012)

insane111 said:


> The wording for the first one is kind of deceptive. It didn't actually go from 75 to 715%. They mentioned somewhere else that they were changing all of the wording for skills like that to "X% damage over X seconds" to make it more clear.
> 
> Current: 75% weapon damage for 5 seconds
> *^That actually means "375% weapon damage over 5 seconds"*
> ...



Oh, I see...

I was just starting to picture the skill animation changing to a nuclear bombardment.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 17, 2012)

I managed to complete Inferno with my Barb 

Found myself in a good group with a really well-geared Monk, beat Ghom to Diablo.  I guess onto GW2 now


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 18, 2012)

HappyHalloween said:


> I managed to complete Inferno with my Barb
> 
> Found myself in a good group with a really well-geared Monk, beat Ghom to Diablo.  I guess onto GW2 now



Solo or it doesn't count.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 18, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> > Sentry is also a very distinctive spell that doesn't get used very often. It's interesting mechanically, and it has some nice potential for team play, so we'd like to make it more attractive. The solution was pretty simple for this one: *we took its damage, and then we doubled it.*
> 
> 
> This made me lol though.



That sounds like a reference to an earlier joke:


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Rios (Aug 18, 2012)

Whats with the insane increase of all numbers? I dont get it, will wait for something official.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 18, 2012)

Well they did say they wanted to bring skills to be on par with each other rather than having one skill that everyone used since it did the "best damage". They don't like the idea of mandatory skills.

A lot of skills are just terribad atm. Can't really complain about getting buffs across the board.

But what is paragon levels?


----------



## Rios (Aug 18, 2012)

I pray to the gaming god they do something about this Waller monster affix. As it stands I cannot farm any tight dungeon like the Barracks for example because Waller guys absolutely rape me. Its not fun and every other WD is complaining, if they dont change it I'll be so pissed.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 18, 2012)

They're making the game so easy that it probably won't matter 

What I want to know is what they're doing to MF, fuck them for holding off for last.


----------



## Rios (Aug 18, 2012)

I dont think the numbers are correct. Way too high.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 18, 2012)

None of them are "big" changes really as far as I know. Those with big damage increases are also over a longer time, and so the actual damage increase isn't as big as it seems.
That said, I only really have knowledge on monks and dhs where there doesn't seem to be much change in what will be used. lfb/impale might become more popular than ca:cb but theres already a lot of variants in builds on what the hatred spender is. Rain of Vengeance will have to be tested and nice to have even now.

Happy about evasive fire buff though, I love it already but its damage over hungering was meh. Maybe I'll be using it again.

I might even go out on a limb and say the DH probably is "best balanced" in the sense that is no "mandatory" skills apart from prep w/o nat 4pc. There are a lot of different builds that are viable according to playstyle.

Passives on the other hand...

Take that with a grain of salt. I have no calculations on me as I'm too lazy to do them.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 18, 2012)

The only important change in the patch is paragon levels. 

Everything else doesn't matter


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2012)

Its amazing how many good items you can get for 1 million if you have the time and patience to sit in the AH for some time.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 19, 2012)

I think the old nats set is gonna to rocket in price considering the new sets bonus.


----------



## Ice Cream (Aug 19, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> ​



I expected much more changes from the way they described 1.0.4 balancing out the classes and lesser used skills.

May not return to d3 after the patch but the paragon levels and new legendary affixes looks promising.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 19, 2012)

The stupid thing is they didn't "balance" the obvious gap between classes at all, they just buffed some of the lesser used abilities and that's it. Sounds like it's time to level my Barb.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 19, 2012)

Rios said:


> I pray to the gaming god they do something about this Waller monster affix. As it stands I cannot farm any tight dungeon like the Barracks for example because Waller guys absolutely rape me. Its not fun and every other WD is complaining, if they dont change it I'll be so pissed.



Use a shield.

Also here are the changes that made me have a nerdgasm.


> : Ignite withLeave a trail of fire dealing 100in your wake that inflicts 1500% weapon damage as Fire to everything along your pathover 3 seconds.
> Whenever an enemy dies within 12 yards, there is a 30% chance (_up from 5%_)  that a Zombie Dog will automatically emerge. The range of this effect  is increased by items that increase your gold pickup radius.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2012)

Shield wont save me. 4-5 seconds of free hits from Act 3 Inferno foes cant be mitigated unless you are Barb/Monk. And Wizard too I guess.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 19, 2012)

With the new patch your pets can save you...also can't you just spirit walk through them?


----------



## Rios (Aug 19, 2012)

Thats what I've been saying for ages - you CANT spirit walk through the walls. You are stuck and at the mercy of your enemies.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 19, 2012)

I mean through the monsters not the walls.


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2012)

They know where I am even when I am into Spirit walk. Which means even though they cant hit me they can still put walls in front of me. Combine this with a narrow corridor where the only sensible wall can be put horizontally in front of you and you get a death trap. Not to mention their cooldowns are way lower than mine. 20 seconds cooldown for 2 seconds of invulnerability is ridiculous.


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2012)

Max possible attack speed
Max possible crowd control reduction
critical damage increase 2% short from the maximum
useful stat

well shit


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 20, 2012)

So anyone heard about the delicious drama surrounding Jay Wilson?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2012)

^ No I have not

@ Rios Your stash still isn't fully upgraded scrooge


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 20, 2012)

To sum it up, lead D1 and D2 dev Dave Brevik gave some criticism about D3, and some pointers on how to make it better. Jay Wilson and his dev team don't like it and trash talk him on Facebook, Jay himself saying "Fuck that loser" and the rest trashing Brevik's games etc.

Ends up on Reddit, of course, and then the moderators start censoring/deleting every thread and Redditters get outraged because that's not the point of Reddit, if something is inappropriate, it'll get down-voted. Official forums have Fire/Fuck Jay Wilson threads and people want the moderator on Reddit fired along with Jay.

Among the usual damage control, etc. etc.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2012)

What the fuck.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## SpaceMook (Aug 20, 2012)

Anything coming out tomorrow?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 20, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Anything coming out tomorrow?



Likely patch 1.0.4.

Best part is the guy under fire right now is supposed to make a blog post about MF changes today. Going to be entertaining.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2012)

Introducing the Paragon System
​


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2012)

Seems reasonable. I like it.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I like it too, but as others have pointed out it seems like a cheap way to get to level 99 without the skills and such, and honestly I feel like magic find should just be deleted entirely and have the item drop values fixed...but whatever...

Also, this video is the best shit ever.


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2012)

You already have everything. In comparison you unlock all skills in Diablo II by level 30. Spending time to level up and put points into skills for increased damage is the same as spending time to farm/stalk the AH and put newer gear for increased damage.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2012)

Rios said:


> You already have everything. In comparison you unlock all skills in Diablo II by level 30. Spending time to level up and put points into skills for increased damage is the same as spending time to farm/stalk the AH and put newer gear for increased damage.



I honestly never played Diablo 2 but have seen the cinematics, gameplay, skills, etc.

And technically don't we unlock all skills by level 30 as well, after that it is just runes and such.

Also Auction House 1.04



> Over the last few days, we've seen a lot of requests from players for us to make improvements to the auction house. We've also seen questions regarding what, if any, changes are being made to the AH in 1.0.4. While we've already talked about many of the updates we have planned, we know some players may have missed those discussions. So, rather than make you wait for the patch notes, we've put together a list of everything that's changing in 1.0.4 for you below.
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> ...


----------



## insane111 (Aug 20, 2012)

Fuck, I was holding onto this godly $100+ MF amulet until the changes were announced, now it just suddenly became a $10 amulet.


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2012)

Everything sounds great.

As for the skills - its true that you get them all by level 30 here too but the runes change them greatly. We didnt have such luxury in 2. All we had were skill synergies. Now I can turn a spell from Inferno to Bone Spear with a rune change, which is awesome.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 20, 2012)

Just deleted my 60 Monk and Barb. No point in playing them since (most probably) Paragon levels are character-unique. Leaving my DH and leveling a WD, but that's it. Forever!

WDs are fun though, gotta say.


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome to the WD brotherhood!

By the way why my DPS is 10k bigger in my profile page? Thats strange, I have around 45k DPS


----------



## insane111 (Aug 20, 2012)

Rios said:


> Welcome to the WD brotherhood!
> 
> By the way why my DPS is 10k bigger in my profile page? Thats strange, I have around 45k DPS



It includes any temporary buffs that you left your last game with, including shrines or buffs from other classes.

Maybe you logged out with Soul Harvest up


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2012)

Gotcha. Hope they fix it because IMO its supposed to give a vanilla view instead of this. Plus my fully buffed damage is 58k


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 20, 2012)

Calling the guy who made D2 a loser is a pretty stupid move. 



Bioness said:


> Introducing the Paragon System
> ​



The Paragon Levels are there to make sure that with the inevitable expansion we don't go into 100+ level caps.

I do like the MF change which will make things a lot better and incidentally will reduce the cost of gold in the RMAH and increase the prices of items in the AH due to there being more gold available.

Upping the amount of stats you can search for to 6? FUCK YEAH!!!!!


----------



## eHav (Aug 20, 2012)

after a 2 week vacation i came back to all the news about 1.04.. and damn im excited about it. everything seems to be an improvement


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2012)

Levelling after level 60.. sounds nice. Though mainly for players with a lot of time, since the necessary experience required for paragon level 100 must be HUGE.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 20, 2012)

It will probably take a casual player to level from 1-100 paragon a year or more. That's my guess. Around 2 hours of play a day let's say.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 20, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> It will probably take a casual player to level from 1-100 paragon a year or more. That's my guess. Around 2 hours of play a day let's say.



Two hours a day is not casual.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2012)

Two hours a day is pretty casual.


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2012)

All you really need is to stick with your class.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 20, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Two hours a day is pretty casual.



I'd class myself as a casual gamer and very rarely do I play a game for more then an hour for a game I 'finished' ages ago.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2012)

Then you need to reevaluate your priorities.

2 hours a day is really casual.

I consider myself a true Gaymer, and I play video games 5+ hours a day, that's video games plural.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 20, 2012)

A rough amount of EXP needed to get to Paragon lvl 100:


For Comparison:


Grand clocking in at:
10,454,400,000


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2012)

That is a shitton of xp


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 20, 2012)

> 1-100 : 10,454,400,000 exp
> 
> 8,167,500 Inferno Dust Imps или 6,534,000 Inferno Hulking Phase Beasts


.             .


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 20, 2012)

Grand total EXP needed: 10,454,400,000


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 20, 2012)

"Korean dead after playing 14 days non-stop. Tired to reach Paragon level 100"


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2012)

I am waiting for the Youtube videos.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2012)

To please the great Parrot God Rios, I got a new shield, cost me 6 million.



Bleh did update yet.

Anyway it has

172 intellect
57 vitality
51 fire resist
44 all resist
7.5 chance to crit
and a socket


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2012)

You should have aimed for the max crit chance possible and then going for the other stats.

Anyway wow 6 million. The last thing I spent so much money on was my weapon.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2012)

I know it wasn't at max crit but the other stats really impressed me. All the other shield with max crit had shitty everything else.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 20, 2012)

> Paragon Experience Requirements per Level





Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 20, 2012)

Similar of 1-99 in D2? (so I've heard)


----------



## Rios (Aug 20, 2012)

The max level I reached in D2 was 93 or 94.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 20, 2012)

You guys shouldn't undervalue block chance, it's the big survivability booster. That shield only has 14% so it's not bad, but could've been better.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2012)

The profile hasn't updated, that isn't my new shield...and I think my new shield has 13%


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 20, 2012)

Paragon levels seem nice (good idea Kripp, fuck you Jay)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong with levels in the hundreds.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 20, 2012)

calculated with 75% NV buff, it would take 1,327,543 mlvl 63 Monsters from 0 to 100

Well, I wander which crazy person is going to get there first.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> calculated with 75% NV buff, it would take 1,327,543 mlvl 63 Monsters from 0 to 100
> 
> Well, I wander which crazy person is going to get there first.



Probably bots set to farming Inferno. 

Though technically, that's not a person. But they will get there way before anyone else.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> calculated with 75% NV buff, it would take 1,327,543 mlvl 63 Monsters from 0 to 100
> 
> Well, I wander which crazy person is going to get there first.



What the hell is even the point of something like that?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 20, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> What the hell is even the point of something like that?


To give man babies something to do because 50+ hours for a game is not enough.

I like the Paragon levels just because one of the things I liked about D2 was how long it took and how hard it could be to get max level. If they add ladders and stuff to see people's progress to max paragon level then they could create "seasons" or something out of that race.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like there were actually quite a few nerfs hidden in all the positives.  I.e. Tank DH build is now obsolete and crushing advance was nerfed for Barbs.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 21, 2012)

For the Auction House changes I still don't understand this one.



> The maximum stack size of gold per listing has been increased from 100,000 to 1,000,000



Could someone explain.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bioness said:


> For the Auction House changes I still don't understand this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone explain.



For the RMAH, the minimum you could post was 100,000 for 25 cents. Now the minimum you can post is 1 million for 25 cents, 2 million for 50 cents, etc. Nobody could sell gold on the RMAH before, because 25 cents per 100k is overpriced.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 21, 2012)

Wait you can buy gold on the RMAH?!?!


----------



## Okokami (Aug 21, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> calculated with 75% NV buff, it would take 1,327,543 mlvl 63 Monsters from 0 to 100
> 
> Well, I wander which crazy person is going to get there first.



Lol, DHs have that cheevo for 100k demon kills and even that takes a while, but a million? 

If someone farmed that 24/7 I think maybe in 130h? Probably a tad less but still a while. Actually probably more since istaku farming would be hard I'd think to keep up efficiently on inferno.

Tank DHs got slapped with nerfbat, thank god im not one of them


----------



## Bioness (Aug 21, 2012)

If you look up the top kills in the world, the people on there could only get that high if they bought the game the first day it came out and if they killed at least 30 enemy per minute 24 hours a day for 90 days straight.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm just reading the notes on here, much easier.



But short version of the patch notes is they basically hit all monsters with the nerf bat so hard, all the original monsters died from taking damage by breathing so they needed full replacements.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 21, 2012)

^ which is why you need to change servers and farm with me and CMX.


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2012)

Its harder when there are three of us!


----------



## insane111 (Aug 21, 2012)

I guess I should probably put a star ruby in my helm for the +25% experience.  Sucks to lose 15% health, but then again they nerfed the shit out of the game so it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 21, 2012)

Rios said:


> Its harder when there are three of us!



No it's much easier in groups especially when the people are competent, plus CMX and I can make up for your waller dilemma.

Also as with every patch there are issues, but some of these seem like big problems.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 21, 2012)

I have no intention of striving for a 100 paragon with any of my characters, but its nice to know that I'll always be making _some_ kind of progress when I'm playing around in Inferno.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 21, 2012)

Servers are up, 2 hours early for once


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't get all the hate for the Invulnerable Minions suffix. I never really had much of an issue with them. However I am glad that they're doing something about Fire Chains damage. 



Tsukiyomi said:


> I have no intention of striving for a 100 paragon with any of my characters, but its nice to know that I'll always be making _some_ kind of progress when I'm playing around in Inferno.



I think that is the main point of the Paragon Levels. No matter what you do you will gain something.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 21, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I don't get all the hate for the Invulnerable Minions suffix. I never really had much of an issue with them. However I am glad that they're doing something about Fire Chains damage.



By itself it isn't that bad but paired with other things it often just became stupidly difficult to the point where it wasn't even fun anymore.

I was in a public game and we were in an enclosed space when we hit vampiric, waller, invulnerable minions, vortex and people just started dropping out of the game.  It wasn't even remotely fun to try to deal with that.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm already 1.5/7.2 million experience in after just getting 5 stacks in act 1, so it looks like the first levels will go somewhat fast.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 21, 2012)

What?! the servers are up early! And to think I was actually planning on doing something today!


----------



## insane111 (Aug 21, 2012)

I just barely got the first Paragon level after a full clear of act 1


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> By itself it isn't that bad but paired with other things it often just became stupidly difficult to the point where it wasn't even fun anymore.
> 
> I was in a public game and we were in an enclosed space when we hit vampiric, *waller*, invulnerable minions, vortex and people just started dropping out of the game.  It wasn't even remotely fun to try to deal with that.



THE REAL DEVIL!


----------



## Bioness (Aug 21, 2012)

So you know that shield I was raving about...

Yeah well I did a quick search and found one of the new legendaries with the same stats except it had like 100+ more intellect, 1% more crit, and 8% more block...

so I bid and no way I'm letting that fucker get away from me.


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll be farming Act 1 for the rest of my life just for a shot at those legendaries.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 21, 2012)

I found a fucking xbow with 1050 dps, 100% crit, 2.5% life steal and 300 dexterity. Holy fucking shit. I'm debating getting it, it's 60 million

Btw if anyone wants Firewalkers with dex on them I'll sell you a pair for 20 mil, lowest price you can find


----------



## Okokami (Aug 21, 2012)

US with the patch already 
So someone pointed this out...



> Skill Rune - Trail of Cinders
> Now leaves a trail of fire behind the player dealing 1500% weapon damage over 3 seconds



Is that a typo or does it actually do 500% a second?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, it rapes mobs. DHs are literally farming act 3 by spamming Vault.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 21, 2012)

It'll be fixed before servers are up here That sounds awesome, I've gotta try that.


----------



## Rios (Aug 21, 2012)

Just DHs being OP as always, whats new.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, I prefer my primary to be my WD because I like him the most thematically.  Unfortunately my DH even though I've spent a fraction of the time on him just dwarfs all my other characters and if I'm playing seriously I _have_ to use him.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 21, 2012)

Rios said:


> Just DHs being OP as always, whats new.



It's our fault. We complained too much about the DH in the Beta and now it's OP.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 21, 2012)

lol I just cleared act 3 with no deaths, they didn't hold back on those nerfs. Probably completely effortless in a 4 player group.

Also, some sucker bought my MF amulet for $110


----------



## Bioness (Aug 21, 2012)

So that shield that I really wanted that I bet on... yeah 5 hours later and the bidding is up to 40 million  there goes my hopes and dreams.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2012)

Bioness said:


> So that shield that I really wanted that I bet on... yeah 5 hours later and the bidding is up to 40 million  there goes my hopes and dreams.



Don't be silly you never had any.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 22, 2012)

Guess with 1.04 being out, and the supposed buffs to WD pets, guess ill give it another shot when i get home from work tomarrow and ill have a cple hours to kill.

No free gold for you after all, bio. And here i was actually thinking about giving it too you


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2012)

weee finally the update is out for the EU


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2012)

ok after seeing the Vision Quest change.........I think I'll drop the WD class. I am leveling up my Wizard and from now on will play with her.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 22, 2012)

Didn't the patch improve WD's overall though? Or do you just not like any other specs.

Anywys I did like three act 1 runs today and two act 3 runs, was enough to get me to level 4. So far it's faster than I thought, but it's obviously going to slow down a shit ton. I also didn't find 1 item worth 1+ million


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2012)

It didnt improve ANY of the skills/runes my WD uses. Which would be cool....if it didnt actually nerf him. Let me explain:

I run WD without any mana regen, on Vision Quest alone. This allows me much flexibility with the items I can choose..........like Wizard. Now I am forced to:

- Run a pet build, which is "fun" to some people and good at tanking but in no way is it taking down mobs fast. Not as fast as Dire Bats/Zombie Bears anyway.
- Try to stick with what I am so good at - kiting and bats. To do that I need to spend dozens of millions(not exaggerating) gold on mana regen knife, mojo and helm. Which by the way will only skyrocket in prize because now WD cant do anything without them.
- Try to change my skill build, which means including mana drain spiders(weaker than my other attack), most likely getting rid of hex which is awesome crowd control for mana totem and overall weakening myself just so I can get mana.

I cant believe they ruined such a unique skill like this. A prime example of "forcing you to play a certain way" mentality. Pet builds are viable now so why ruining damage builds like this? It doesnt make any sense


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2012)

Actually no, fuck it, I'll just go play something else until they come to their senses. No improvements towards beating the Waller affix. After so many complaints they didnt do shit, except for nerfing the most efficient way to farm. 

Its clear for me now that they hate the Witch Doctor and try their best to fuck with the poor suckers who actually choose to play him. So sad.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 22, 2012)

Trololool, what were they thinking when they buffed that? 
It doesn't even reset sharpshooter if you have it on


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2012)

So are there established prizes for weapons like this one? No idea how much it costs


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 22, 2012)

Is this going to be worth anything?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 22, 2012)

The DPS could be better but the stats are really nice


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 22, 2012)

> David Brevik, Marvel Heroes developer, co-creator of Diablo 1 and 2 and co-founder of Blizzard North, was working on a very different Diablo 3 to the one that eventually released.
> 
> Backing comments made by Torchlight developer Max Schaefer, who co-founder Blizzard North with Brevik before the pair left to make the ill-fated Hellgate at Flagship, the original plan was to incorporate massively multiplayer online elements into Diablo 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2012)

Am I fucking lucky or what?????


Just look at it, so good even before adding the 100% Crit Hit Damage pek


----------



## Bioness (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Naruto (Aug 22, 2012)

Holy shit I'm actually having fun with Diablo 3.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 22, 2012)

As you guys know that I would get creamed in Act 2 but now after the 1.0.4 nerf gun bazooka I've gone through a decent amount of Act 2. Although I'm dying more times then I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 22, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Yes, it rapes mobs. DHs are literally farming act 3 by spamming Vault.





Gotta try that.


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2012)

50k+ life and 50k+ unbuffed damage. Finally.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 22, 2012)

So I just switched over to Whirlwind/double nado build (I think there the same), but I'm getting spanked hard in Act 3 Inferno.

Any tips for a noob?  Most likely its my AR with the buff its about 606


----------



## Rios (Aug 22, 2012)

That offhand dagger is so ugly.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 22, 2012)

You're getting spanked because WW Barbs need good gear to do well, you don't have nearly enough AR and your DPS at 18k is pretty low. 40k is where farming becomes efficient in A3. Your LoH is okay but I think they nerfed LoH with 1.0.4 so when you eventually do good DPS, you should consider switching to lifesteal.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 22, 2012)

HappyHalloween said:


> So I just switched over to Whirlwind/double nado build (I think there the same), but I'm getting spanked hard in Act 3 Inferno.
> 
> Any tips for a noob?  Most likely its my AR with the buff its about 606



Why have you got such a massive disparity between the DPS for the two weapons?

A big difference has a negative impact on attack and you'd be better off going for a shield.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 22, 2012)

I read somewhere that Whirlwind Barbs don't require an offhand with high dps, but has a high attack speed, loh, and crit dmg %... I picked it up for 30k lol


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 22, 2012)

I just beat Belial!!!!



HappyHalloween said:


> I read somewhere that Whirlwind Barbs don't require an offhand with high dps, but has a high attack speed, loh, and crit dmg %... I picked it up for 30k lol



Don't know about that but I do know that attack speed is different with each attack. In other words, your first attack will use the stats on the main weapon and your second attack will use the stats on your off hand and so on.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 22, 2012)

A Message From Jay​


> As many of you probably know, I recently made a comment on Facebook about Dave Brevik. I want to make it clear that I am very sorry for what I said. I have higher expectations for myself than to express my feelings in such a rash way and disrespect a fellow developer like Dave, someone who deserves to be treated with greater respect.
> 
> What I said was expressed out of anger, and in defense of my team and the game. People can say what they want about me, but I don't take lightly when they disparage the commitment and passion of the Diablo III team. Dave is awesome. In Diablo and Diablo II, he made two of the games that have most affected me as a developer. I respect his vision for Diablo, but just like he said in his interview, the Diablo III team must drive a vision for the game that is true to us. We believe in Diablo and have stuck by it through years of hard development to make it a reality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 22, 2012)

He's only sorry that it came out in the open.

Jay Wilson is a scumfuck.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 22, 2012)

Jay Wilson didn't even write that... human resources did.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 22, 2012)

HappyHalloween said:


> Jay Wilson didn't even write that... human resources did.



You mean public relations?


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 23, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> You mean public relations?



In most major corporations (if not all) public relations is a part of the Human Resources function.  Guess you haven't taken any business classes ever?


----------



## insane111 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## scottlw (Aug 23, 2012)

i love diablo... havent had a chance to play 3 yet... friends tell me its not as good as 2.... anyone else thing this


----------



## Rios (Aug 23, 2012)

he just died like a bitch 


Anyway I dont see whats the big deal with farming Act 3. Just grab MF/GF gear and farm Act 1 whole day. I got my best stuff from there even though I can steamroll Act 3 up to Siegebreaker now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 23, 2012)

scottlw said:


> i love diablo... havent had a chance to play 3 yet... friends tell me its not as good as 2.... anyone else thing this



Defiantly not as good as D2:LOD BUT it is still one of the best games of the year.

If you can sink over 100 hours of a game, I'd say that's money well spent.


----------



## Xrdv (Aug 23, 2012)

scottlw said:


> i love diablo... havent had a chance to play 3 yet... friends tell me its not as good as 2.... anyone else thing this



Maybe it doesnt make the impact Diablo 2 made, but Diablo 3 is a solid game.

If you like the series, or hack and slashers in general, I think you'll like the game.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 23, 2012)

scottlw said:


> i love diablo... havent had a chance to play 3 yet... friends tell me its not as good as 2.... anyone else thing this



That depends on your opinion of D2+LoD..

Most of us are D2 vets, and it was that hype / expectation that drove us to buy D3 before it had been out for awhile, and we could research the reviews. And most of us were sore disapointed how the game turned out.

Piss-poor loot tables / legendaries, an untested, huge/broken spike in difficulty from inferno act2+ (granted, this was before the latest string of patches, which has made inferno act 2 much more playable so far.. at least for me), class's being peg'd into just 1 or 2 builds, because nothing else would work, poor class skills to begin with, ect ect ect.

It seems to be getting better bit by bit, but to be honest, the product that was given to us at launch, partnered with the way the blizz exec's handled the mountains of (mostly legitimate) player concerns/gripes, + the security holes that was in the game + trying to pair up RMAH with it, really damaged their standing with the oldschool vets, who were basicly exepcting everything that made D2 great, with new graphics and maybe some new play mechanics.

And i found my 1st piece of decent new gear, methinks. Quiver with :

164 dex / 126 int / 106 vit / 15% AS boost / GF +18% / health globes +1626 life.

Any idea what this could go for, in the america's?


----------



## Rios (Aug 23, 2012)

It goes straight to the vendor. Quivers without Crit Chance are worthless.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 23, 2012)

Started playing Diablo 3 again yesterday. I have to say the game feels a lot more fun now. The drops, while still varying a lot, feel better/more reasonable at this point. Several had some good MF/GF find around 24% and crit. hit. Never got those before. As well as some with high intelligence/vitality/resistances items.


Thanks to the patch my Wizard can at least hold it's own better now in Act 1 Inferno. Using Fire Bolts/Meteor/Sparkflint/Enhanced Weapon/Energy Armor + the Archon with the 1600% transform bonus. (The Archon is crazy, in some cases the transformation alone destroys some of the weaker Elites/Champions instantly)

I also switched some gear to include Life on Hit/Regeneration/increased Orb health + Resistances. I think the patch just brought back my interest in the game again. It definitely feels more rewarding now.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 23, 2012)

Rios said:


> It goes straight to the vendor. Quivers without Crit Chance are worthless.



I thought attack speed boost was a favorable stat to have, espeically when paired with a good buff to the class's primary stats (dex and vit) with a decent chunk of int thrown in for resis's, and some extra money-making ability.

Obiviously crit chance in place of the gf, health orb bonus, or even the int would make it a better pure-combat item, but from what i understood of desirable stats, its still a decent + all-around'er


----------



## Okokami (Aug 23, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> I thought attack speed boost was a favorable stat to have, espeically when paired with a good buff to the class's primary stats (dex and vit) with a decent chunk of int thrown in for resis's, and some extra money-making ability.
> 
> Obiviously crit chance in place of the gf, health orb bonus, or even the int would make it a better pure-combat item, but from what i understood of desirable stats, its still a decent + all-around'er



I find attack speed is really debatable to the style you play. Crit Chance along with Crit Damage makes a lot of DH skills really powerful. AS is still useful, but no longer as powerful as it once was (it got nerfed, didn't it?).


----------



## Xrdv (Aug 23, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> I thought attack speed boost was a favorable stat to have, espeically when paired with a good buff to the class's primary stats (dex and vit) with a decent chunk of int thrown in for resis's, and some extra money-making ability.
> 
> Obiviously crit chance in place of the gf, health orb bonus, or even the int would make it a better pure-combat item, but from what i understood of desirable stats, its still a decent + all-around'er



Kinda meh overall.

You should be able to sell it on the gold AH without much trouble but dont expect to make a huge profit out of it.

@Okokami
IIRC they reduced the AS on all items by 50%. quivers were the one item that retained "base" AS.
Basically the cost of having AS instead of another stat went up making it less desirable. 
It also served as a nerf for all builds that were based on X on hit.


What I really like about this patch. 6 fields to search for things in the AH! I for one know it saves me a lot of time when buying or setting prices.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 23, 2012)

Rios said:


> It goes straight to the vendor. Quivers without Crit Chance are worthless.



So harsh Rios.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 23, 2012)

Belial is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

...

Sorry, had to get that off my chest.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone know what this item could be worth? I don't know much about gear for other classes besides Wizard or if this one is worth something at all.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 23, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Does anyone know what this item could be worth? I don't know much about gear for other classes besides Wizard or if this one is worth something at all.
> [/IMG]



It's not worth much, less than 500k for sure.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 23, 2012)

insane111 said:


> It's not worth much, less than 500k for sure.



Thanks.  I'll sell it for 150-200k and just see how it goes.


----------



## Rios (Aug 23, 2012)

Just look for similar items on the AH and sell it for less.

3 of the new Legendaries so far. This armor is kind of nice for 60lvl item.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 23, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Thanks.  I'll sell it for 150-200k and just see how it goes.



Sold the Crossbow for 150000k. It was gone in a few minutes.

Got my second Legendary item so far since I had this game. Legendary Gauntlets with 7.5% crit. hit. A shame I couldn't use it, they looked pretty nice.

@Rios Thanks for the tip.  I searched the name for the Legendary and sold it for lower. 


Finished Act 1 Inferno for the first time with my Wizard. Pretty amazing how much gold and good items you can get in Act 1. I have to stay there for awhile. I died within seconds in Act II after a Lacuni Ambush.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 23, 2012)

I've decided to go into the gem business. I've made a decent amount so far. Good ROI, turnover is faster then items and a heck of a lot easier to compare.



Rios said:


> Just look for similar items on the AH and sell it for less.
> 
> 3 of the new Legendaries so far. This armor is kind of nice for 60lvl item.



11mil in the bank, more legendaries then I've ever seen and you're still being a miser with the stash tabs.

Go and buy those tabs, nowgun


----------



## Okokami (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I spend more time now on the AH getting myself into bidding with bots people than I do actually playing the game.

What have I gotten myself into...


----------



## insane111 (Aug 23, 2012)

I joined a public game today on the Heart of Sin quest just to see if pubs could do it now, we cleared it with only a couple deaths. The Witch Doctor pets were doing a pretty good job at tanking. I got 22 rares that were level 61-63 just from doing that part of the act, too bad they were all garbage.


----------



## Rios (Aug 23, 2012)

Elites are capable of dropping 4 rares at once with enough MF. Strangely enough chests have bigger chance of dropping legendary items than random trash mobs or its been like this so far for me.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 23, 2012)

Funny thing all the legendaries I've got have been from normal monsters and one was from a weapon's rack.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 23, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Funny thing all the legendaries I've got have been from normal monsters and one was from a weapon's rack.



Same here, I've gotten over 15 legendaries and I think just about every one was from normal monsters when I was just out and about.  Which makes sense I suppose, you run into way more normal monsters so more chances to roll the dice.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 24, 2012)

How the crucified *FUCK* do you take out Ghom on Inferno?!


----------



## Sirius B (Aug 24, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> How the crucified *FUCK* do you take out Ghom on Inferno?!



I just beat him yesterday with my monk. Not a simply task. The trick is to move him around the corners of the room so that the gas clouds dont take much space. That and have sufficient dps, vit, and resistance. I say he was much easier due to this patch since I killed him in my 2nd try solo.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 24, 2012)

Overwatch said:


> How the crucified *FUCK* do you take out Ghom on Inferno?!



You need like 1000 life regeneration 600+ poison resist and 500+ life on hit.


----------



## Rios (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is my expert guide on the matter:

1st NEVER try to take him out as a team. Even with friends. Chances are someone will screw up and it will be an easy clear for him.

Now how to take him out:
- The manly zerg rush: Equip your most powerful skills and just gun him down like a man. Sometimes it doesnt work but if you have decent criticals, chances are you'll take him out eventually when luck is on your side.
- The bitch approach: Hug the outer part of the lair and advance very slowly. Each time he spawns a cloud escape just outside of its range and continue attacking him. There is even a Youtube video which shows how to do it.
- The money spender approach: Fight DoT with DoT. Thing is, he cant gain life back from his so use it to your advantage. With a lot of + life on hit gear. I only know about the Totem + Rain of Toads WD build but I am sure the other classes have one too.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 24, 2012)

Ghom? What class are you?

I took him out with my DH today, had about 43k unbuffed for that. I feel its a matter of not letting the gas clouds take over the room before you can down him. (I admit I was a bit bad at this, but I was concentrating on getting him down more than staying alive)


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 24, 2012)

Ghom is really easy with a barb, but Iron Leap and Overpower with the healing rune are required if you don't overgear the fight.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Okokami (Aug 25, 2012)

Is that chart trying to tell me a quarter of all the xp needed is from 91-100?


----------



## Rios (Aug 25, 2012)

Same thing like in D2. Some people didnt even bother leveling up past 91.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 25, 2012)

I lol'd.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 25, 2012)

Okokami said:


> I lol'd.



Arcane is fucking annoying. In the beginning I struggled against them but now I'm doing pretty good against them.


----------



## Rios (Aug 26, 2012)

Just look at the stuff I found for a tank Barb.





A weapon with 100 less damage is selling for 20 million, there is literally no other shit like this one on the market so dunno how much its worth.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 26, 2012)

My Barb first playthrough at end of normal.

Talk about OP. I finished Act IV in under an hour.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 27, 2012)

Am I the only one or has the Legendary drop chance increased because in the last two days I've found two, whereas until the update I'd only found two in 150 hours of play.


----------



## Rios (Aug 27, 2012)

It decreased for me. I cant find shit even though my killing speed went through the roof.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> My Barb first playthrough at end of normal.
> 
> Talk about OP. I finished Act IV in under an hour.



Yeah I got the Act IV speed run achievement unintentionally as well. Is it me or does it seem like Act I was significantly more developed in terms of content than the other Acts? While Act IV is undoubtedly the shortest.



Black Wraith said:


> Am I the only one or has the Legendary drop chance increased because in the last two days I've found two, whereas until the update I'd only found two in 150 hours of play.



I got a level 53 legendary two days ago.


----------



## Rios (Aug 27, 2012)

Act IV was the shortest one in D2 too.

Also it seems like you can destroy more stuff in Act I than in the other acts. Funny.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 28, 2012)

Look what I just found.


Would have been better with LoH but I'm going to take it for a spin.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Is it me or does it seem like Act I was significantly more developed in terms of content than the other Acts?



It was probably the part that was made earliest in the development process, had to impress people in the Beta and is what most players see in the "Demo" as well as being the part that has to hook new players in general.

Act 4 didn't even get its own home base.


----------



## Rios (Aug 28, 2012)

Running Act 3 Inferno with 3 friends who are not focused on Crit Hit/Damage is so fun


----------



## Bioness (Aug 28, 2012)

Rios said:


> Act IV was the shortest one in D2 too.
> 
> Also it seems like you can destroy more stuff in Act I than in the other acts. Funny.



In Act I everything was destroyable and could kill enemies, after that Act you could no longer kill enemies using the environment. There were also those traps that could take the player down to half health if they weren't careful Like what the hell happened.



Zaru said:


> It was probably the part that was made earliest in the development process, had to impress people in the Beta and is what most players see in the "Demo" as well as being the part that has to hook new players in general.
> 
> Act 4 didn't even get its own home base.



There is also that woman you had to save from the Spider Queen who was originally the 3rd artisan craftsman, in each Act at the bases you can see where she would have gone too...it is just really disappointing to see so much unfinished and unpolished content in the game and I didn't even play Diablo 2.


Rios said:


> Running Act 3 Inferno with 3 friends who are not focused on Crit Hit/Damage is so fun



That doesn't sound like fun, do they at least have high resistances or they don't die every elite pack? I mean my Wizard doesn't focus on Crit Hit/Damage and much more defensive, which is nice since I usually die the least of everyone in groups.


----------



## Rios (Aug 28, 2012)

They are all tanks so I have an excuse to run my WD without pets and play it as lazy as I can : P


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 28, 2012)

I've decided to upgrade to Act 2 for farming.

What's the best way to farm Act 2?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2012)

Regardless of where you farm, you might want to get other people in on it since hp and damage don't scale as much as you'd think and the buffs etc. compliment each other. Though you already know that anyway.

I farmed a bit of Act 2 with a friend who had a tank Barb. He soaked up damage / taunted small fries and increased my armor while I dealt loads of area damage as a wizard.


----------



## Rios (Aug 28, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I've decided to upgrade to Act 2 for farming.
> 
> What's the best way to farm Act 2?



- clear Black Canyon Mines and the area below it for 5 NV stacks
- clear Road to Alcarnus and Alcarnus itself for at least 1 guaranteed elite and maybe a treasure goblin
- go to Ancient Path and Desolate Sands for huge groups of small guys, more trash mobs killed = better chance for good items
- finish it all with the Vault of the Assassin, its filled up to the brim with elites and it'll be a field day if you are properly geared


----------



## JH24 (Aug 28, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Am I the only one or has the Legendary drop chance increased because in the last two days I've found two, whereas until the update I'd only found two in 150 hours of play.



It's the same for me. Got three Legendaries since the last patch, and only one ever before that. Stats were all bad but still...


===

Sometimes I feel this game is toying with me. Didn't get any good drops in the last days and just when I somewhat loose interest it drops the weirdest weapon for me.


A two-handed 1030 dps sword with stats just tailored for a Wizard. Massive damage bonuses + 369 Intelligence + 112 Vitality + 2157 Life after Kill) 

My wizard looks so weird dragging that oversized thing behind her, yet it gives a +6200 unbuffed damage increase, I just can't let that go.


----------



## Okokami (Aug 28, 2012)

Life of a monk where armour upgrades drop but with the wrong resist


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 28, 2012)

Okokami said:


> Life of a monk where armour upgrades drop but with the wrong resist



Life of a Monk who finds this:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Found it whilst browsing DiabloFans.


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2012)

My 5th legendary was.....an utter crap. I dont like it when the difference between damage is around 500  .


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Life of a Monk who finds this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I really don't know why Blizzard even allows weapons above level 60 to have damage that low. They are automatically worthless regardless of their stats. It's impossible to be an improvement since you can't even make it that far with such low dps.


----------



## Xrdv (Aug 29, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Life of a Monk who finds this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I keep getting stuff similar to that, over and over... (although mine get around 300-350 DPS. hurray!?)

But at this point I already came to accept the fact that I have 0 luck in D3 drops.
Don't remember the last time I got something I could use or that I could sell for more than 30k gold in the AH


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2012)

Stop whining, buy some MF gear and start farming Act I slowly. You'll get good loot guaranteed.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2012)

With paragon levels rising, people might get 600+ magicfind soon. (300 Paragon + 75 NV + gear)


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 29, 2012)

Zaru said:


> With paragon levels rising, people might get 600+ magicfind soon. (300 Paragon + 75 NV + gear)



Gear caps at 300 including Paragon Level %. Max you can get is 375.

That's the point of Paragon Levels, it enables players to ditch GF/MF so that they're not sacrificing stats or gear swapping.


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2012)

75 MF/GF is worthless, you need to have 200+ to see a difference


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Gear caps at 300 including Paragon Level %. Max you can get is 375.



I keep hearing that but I can't find a credible source on that claim.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 29, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I keep hearing that but I can't find a credible source on that claim.





> With the Paragon system in place, we?re capping Magic Find and Gold Find to 300% (before Nephalem Valor). This means that without any Magic Find gear at all, you?ll hit the cap when you reach Paragon level 100. This way, you can continue wearing your current Magic Find gear as you slowly but surely work to gain Paragon levels. Eventually, once you hit Paragon level 100, you?ll have the freedom to completely focus every slot on stats that help your character kill stuff faster and stay alive longer. The idea is that if you?re currently swapping gear in and out for the Magic Find bonuses, you can continue to do so? but gain enough Paragon levels, and you won?t need to anymore.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2012)

Hm, makes sense. It's hard to get more than 300 mf through equipment anyway, since you'd need max mf stats on most of it.


----------



## Xrdv (Aug 29, 2012)

Rios said:


> Stop whining, buy some MF gear and start farming Act I slowly. You'll get good loot guaranteed.



I switch to my MF gear (it gives ~200 MF) when finishing the last Leet or boss.

Currently I do some Belial runs for farm (get 5 stacks go Belial, usually get them at Black Canyon mines, Alcanus and Oasis if needed).
Which would you say has the highest Loot/Time potential, those types of Belial runs or something more similar to the one you posted before as act2 farm run and topping it of with a boss?


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2012)

Nothing beats Vault of the Assassin. There you can find something like a dozen elites. I wouldnt even bother with Belial when I can kill 4-5 stacks of them during the time it takes to kill him.


----------



## Xrdv (Aug 29, 2012)

Interesting. 

I'll try that route. Thanks for the info


----------



## Philip4533 (Aug 29, 2012)

Found as in they dropped?

And lol at the nerve of some people. Who the fuck sells level 11 items for 30k?


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2012)

You can use the AH as a storage. Drop items for outrages prices there, nobody buys them, they stay in the AH and you can put them in your stash at anytime.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 29, 2012)

Philip4533 said:


> Found as in they dropped?
> 
> And lol at the nerve of some people. Who the fuck sells level 11 items for 30k?



Some low level items are worth that much, and 30k is nothing.


Rios said:


> You can use the AH as a storage. Drop items for outrages prices there, nobody buys them, they stay in the AH and you can put them in your stash at anytime.



Just buy your damn tabs you scrooge


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2012)

I am doing mass selling now, already have 26 million so no need for more space :33


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 29, 2012)

Philip4533 said:


> Found as in they dropped?
> 
> And lol at the nerve of some people. Who the fuck sells level 11 items for 30k?



When you create an alt it's a lot better to hop onto the AH and buy your stuff as it'll be better then most of the stuff that drops for you. That's the reason it for these items to sell for that much.

30k is jack all anyway.



Xrdv said:


> I switch to my MF gear (it gives ~200 MF) when finishing the last Leet or boss.
> 
> Currently I do some Belial runs for farm (get 5 stacks go Belial, usually get them at Black Canyon mines, Alcanus and Oasis if needed).
> Which would you say has the highest Loot/Time potential, those types of Belial runs or something more similar to the one you posted before as act2 farm run and topping it of with a boss?



Keep in mind, bosses don't give you the best drops. Champion packs do. Instead of getting 5NV and then going straight to Beliel find an area that has a high number of Champions and farm there.


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2012)

I noticed that bosses drop slightly better items. End act bosses at least. So killing them last wont be that bad of an idea.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been wrestling through Inferno Act 2 this evening, it went somewhat better than I expected. I've died about 5-6 times, still having trouble dealing with those Elite/Champion packs in cave area's. I really start to dislike those Spiderlings with Fire Chains.

I'm now at Belial, but I'm actually a bit worried to fight him, I probably need to upgrade some gear again.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah Spiderlings are the worst since they are normally faster than other monsters anyway.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2012)

Found a legendary ring with Life Drain. How good is that ability?


----------



## Rios (Aug 29, 2012)

Whats its name? What are the stats??

EDIT: Ok its Bul Kathos and apparently its 59 level and fairly common.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, I know there's a lot of upgrade potential there. But I'm poor and irish and hardly have any gold and never find items that sell well.

I can farm Act 2 Inferno fairly decently now, unless I stumble upon an elite pack with jailer and mortar. That's just the game being mean.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 29, 2012)

No offense Zaru but there is not a single piece of your gear that is good for inferno. You could buy better gear for less than 50k for each slot..the amulet is kinda good but you are level 60 with a level 50 amulet...doesn't bode well.

How the hell did you get past Act I?

Here take a look at my Wizard.


Also you named all your characters Zaru....huh...

Here are my tips for you.

- Trash the weapon and try to go for one which has at least 3 of the following: Intellect (50+), Vitality (50+), Crit Damage (50+), Life on Hit (400+), Socket, also if you find yourself not living a lot try for a shield or a wizard off hand to boost damage and stats.

- Get your All Resistance up, how do you only have 82, I don't know.

- Get Rings with either Crit Damage (20+) or Crit Chance (3+), also if they increase your average damage that is even better, and make sure the rings have at least 80+ intellect on them, I would say go for more but you are on a budget.

- Are you having trouble with keeping your Arcane power up? I would say when you get more All Resistance to go for Prismatic Armor on your Energy Armor skill. Also where is your signature move? They are really good and are great because they don't cost Arcane Power, you should go for Shock Pulse (Piercing Orb or Living Lightning)* Good for Mobility*, Electrocute (Lightning Blast), or Magic Missile (Seeker)

- Honestly your damage is only high because of your weapon however you moveset relies too heavily on Arcane Power.

- I would also say try for Life Regeneration.

- That is my advice, though if you weren't looking for advice just ignore the post.


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2012)

Your wizard has as much damage as his


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2012)

Bioness said:


> No offense Zaru but there is not a single piece of your gear that is good for inferno. You could buy better gear for less than 50k for each slot..the amulet is kinda good but you are level 60 with a level 50 amulet...doesn't bode well.
> 
> How the hell did you get past Act I?
> 
> ...


I already said that there's a lot of upgrade potential  
I guess you don't know my playstyle.

-The combination of wormhole teleport and diamond skin keeps me alive most of the time.
-Energy Shield and that one passive Skill make me have 140 Arcane Power with high regeneration
-Enchanted Weapon + Glass Cannon + Arcane Orb delivers tons of area damage with stopping power(very important) in a hit and run style. No signature spell is worth shit in comparison.
-Venom (and since latest patch Lightning) Hydra deal realiable damage while I kite, and hit those fast enemies that Arcane Orb usually misses (including treasure goblins)

I am, quite literally, a glass cannon, and that only works because I'm good at kiting. I've played like this in various games for years.


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2012)

The new Tal Rasha helm is simply amazing. I am thinking of buying it + Zunimasa armor + the new 10% crit chance serpent. Around 100 million will suffice.


----------



## eHav (Aug 30, 2012)

how do you people make so much money, i cant any decent drops and i can play on act 3 with my wiz and barb now  still nothing good ever  drops


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2012)

I just want to know who is the idiot who thought Extra Health + Reflects Damage is a good idea.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2012)

I know a lot of wizards play with a 1-handed weapon and some sort of source or shield, but I'm really wondering. Most 1-handed weapons have higher attack speed than my 2-handed weapon, but the dps lies to me.

e.g. if a weapon has 500-1000 damage at 1.2, it tells me the dps is around 900 something. 
My weapon has 1000-1500 at 1.0, dps somewhere around 1300.

But what is actually used for the damage calculation when I throw an arcane orb? The weapon damage, or the dps? Because I seriously doubt faster attack speed would help me much in my playstyle if only the weapon damage counts.


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2012)

Obviously DPS takes into account Attack Speed so weapon damage it is. I am the same, I dont bother with AS and instead concentrate on devastating one shotting attacks.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 30, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Yeah Spiderlings are the worst since they are normally faster than other monsters anyway.



Yeah, most monsters are alright if you can stay out of their reach or outrun them. But those fast ones like Spiderlings or those "frogs" (not sure what they're called) are a nightmare on Inferno. If I'm not careful I'll be dead in a blink of an eye.


Finished Inferno Belial last night, I died once when I stepped into one of those pools but the second time it went better. I'm just glad Act II is over, while it has some good places I always seem to enjoy Act 1, 3 and 4 more.


I played a bit of Act 3 but immediately noticed the gap with the previous act.

I currently have a Wizard with (probably very weak stats) 28k damage, 38k health, 6k armor (Prismatic Armor) and around 600 resistances (also with Prismatic Armor, not yet using Archon) 

One fireball already takes 30/40% health from me. What kind of stats should I aim for to work through Act 3?


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2012)

Once you get over 50k health and 50k damage you'll be face rollin Act 3.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 30, 2012)

Rios said:


> Once you get over 50k health and 50k damage you'll be face rollin Act 3.




Thanks.  Getting 50k health might be possible but the 50k damage will be a real challenge. I currently only have 8% crit. hit chance and 50% crit. damage, I'll definitely try to improve here. 


How much resistances should I aim for? During the first weeks after the game came out I heard people say you would at least need 1000-1200 All Resistances to survive Act 3/4. Is that true or is it just an exaggeration?


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2012)

I am walking around with 550 just fine. It gives you very little when you go above 500 so you are better off just increasing your life, after all it protects against every kind of damage.

I currently have
37.50% crit chance
263% crit damage

Dont know how the Wizard plays but all I want is to lob 250k critical and clear all trash mobs from the screen.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2012)

That is a huge crit chance  Do you get that through some ability?


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2012)

8,5 from Mojo
7,5 from Gloves
5,5 from Helm
4,5 from Bracers
3,5 from Ring

It is possible to get 50%+


----------



## JH24 (Aug 30, 2012)

Rios said:


> I am walking around with 550 just fine. It gives you very little when you go above 500 so you are better off just increasing your life, after all it protects against every kind of damage.
> 
> I currently have
> 37.50% crit chance
> ...




Thanks for the advice. I just upgraded my AR for one last time (around 700) because I came across an armor piece with a lot of vitality and intelligence, but from this point on I'll focus on getting around 50k vitality and more crit. chance/damage. 

Intelligence seems maxed out somewhat, it's around 2200 at the moment. I could lower it in exchange for crit. chance if needed.


Wow, those are some amazing stats. Awesome.  What is the damage output on your Witch Doctor?


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2012)

Current DPS is 56.5k, 75k with max Soul Harvest stacks. Thats without Pierce the Veil, with it it'll probably be around 90k.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2012)

I never played witch doctor, so which ability do you mainly use to deal damage?


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2012)

there you go

Left clicks when I am out of mana, right clicks for everything else, four supportive skills. Dire Bats is amazing. It goes through everything and has insane range. Zombie Bears is arguably better but they are kind of clunky to use in tight corridors and fit more of an up in your face style of play.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 30, 2012)

Rios said:


> The new Tal Rasha helm is simply amazing. I am thinking of buying it + Zunimasa armor + the new 10% crit chance serpent. Around 100 million will suffice.



I've been wanting that helm ever since the patch, it is just fucking beautiful.


Rios said:


> there you go
> 
> Left clicks when I am out of mana, right clicks for everything else, four supportive skills. Dire Bats is amazing. It goes through everything and has insane range. Zombie Bears is arguably better but they are kind of clunky to use in tight corridors and fit more of an up in your face style of play.



Rios you should try Acid Cloud with Lob Blob Bomb, with max Soul Harvest you can drop 5-6 of them on top of an elite pack and get them down to 50% in seconds.

Also your spec seems really mana bulky, as in nearly every skill you have is to get back mana.




Rios said:


> I am walking around with 550 just fine. It gives you very little when you go above 500 so you are better off just increasing your life, after all it protects against every kind of damage.
> 
> I currently have
> 37.50% crit chance
> ...



Guess everyone has a different play style, I usually have around 800 buffed all resist and 1000+ physical

Wizard Tank


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I've been wanting that helm ever since the patch, it is just fucking beautiful.



This one?




> Rios you should try Acid Cloud with Lob Blob Bomb, with max Soul Harvest you can drop 5-6 of them on top of an elite pack and get them down to 50% in seconds.
> 
> Also your spec seems really mana bulky, as in nearly every skill you have is to get back mana.



Range and AoE too small. I have 0 mana regen on my gear and no mana problems whatsoever.



> Guess everyone has a different play style, I usually have around 800 buffed all resist and 1000+ physical
> 
> Wizard Tank



I concentrate on dexterity and dodge. 22% dodge does wonders when you are hit only 1-2 times while running.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 30, 2012)

What do you guys think?


----------



## Bioness (Aug 30, 2012)

Rios said:


> This one?


That is the one but yours is not one of the ones I was referring to.


> Range and AoE too small. I have 0 mana regen on my gear and no mana problems whatsoever.



If you have no mana problems why not change one of you mana return skills for something else?

@ Black Wraith not bad, could be better, but could also be a lot worse.


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2012)

I have no mana problems because of the skills I use, otherwise if I change to Pierce the Veil and Spirit Vessel passives for example I absolutely must use mana regen items and they are too expensive to bother.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 30, 2012)

I     see.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 30, 2012)

Rios said:


> Current DPS is 56.5k, 75k with max Soul Harvest stacks. Thats without Pierce the Veil, with it it'll probably be around 90k.




Amazing. How far are you at the moment in Inferno with your character?




Black Wraith said:


> What do you guys think?




I absolutely love how your Monk looks, that "rabbit" helm fits perfectly with his character.

Nice stats (dodge, crit. chance, armor, attack speed) The dodge chance must be very useful. How far are you in the game at the moment? You don't have any problems with resists so far?


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally my profile got updated.

You dont need more than 1800-1900 intelligence. Over 2000 is an overkill.

I can clear the whole Act III easily, not sure about Act IV. Probably can beat Diablo if I am in the mood, dont think I'll ever bother though. Acti IV is not good for farming.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 30, 2012)

Bioness said:


> @ Black Wraith not bad, could be better, but could also be a lot worse.


Thanks. I'm looking for a ring but everything is so damn expensive. 

What else could I improve?



JH24 said:


> I absolutely love how your Monk looks, that "rabbit" helm fits perfectly with his character.


The white dye with the CE is really awesome. Shame it doesn't work on my gloves.




> Nice stats, the dodge chance must be very useful. How far are you in the game at the moment? You don't have any problems with resists so far?


Dodge chance is awesome. Watching mobs miss is always great. Until they land a punch.

Act1 is now a breeze. Act 2 I can farm but I'll die if I don't concentrate. Act 3 is a pain because things just take too long to take and I'll die way too many times to make it my worth.

I do need to get my resist up and until I don't I don't think I'm going any further into Act 3.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 30, 2012)

Rios said:


> Finally my profile got updated.
> 
> You dont need more than 1800-1900 intelligence. Over 2000 is an overkill.
> 
> I can clear the whole Act III easily, not sure about Act IV. Probably can beat Diablo if I am in the mood, dont think I'll ever bother though. Acti IV is not good for farming.




I'll keep it in mind regarding intelligence. When needed, I'll exchange some intelligence for stats like crit. chance/damage.

Nice. I understand what you mean about Act IV. Is the only difference for farming a slightly higher chance for level 63 gear? 



Black Wraith said:


> The white dye with the CE is really awesome. Shame it doesn't work on my gloves.
> 
> 
> Dodge chance is awesome. Watching mobs miss is always great. Until they land a punch.
> ...




What is CE? Actually I think the blue gloves are a very nice touch, the color really blends in well.

===


I finished Act II yesterday. Tried Act III but it seems a little out of my reach. I can survive a bit better now but I really have to increase my dps.

Act I seems a breeze now as well, Act II I especially need to keep an eye on fast Elite/Champion packs, especially if equipped with Vortex/Frozen. (Almost every pack in my last game had Vortex. Can really be bad for a Wizard if you get stuck inbetween a pack of monsters)


I've been trying out the locations for farming Rios mentioned a few pages back. I have to take back what I said about Act II. The second half (and especially for me from Desolate Sands onwards) are awesome now. Never found so much loot/gear in a run before. Especially the Vault of Assasins and Kuhle's Archives.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 30, 2012)

CE stands for Collector's Edition.


----------



## Rios (Aug 30, 2012)

According to 1.03 changelog Act III and Act IV have the same drop rate for 61-63 level items. This makes farming Act IV even more unappealing.

No changes in 1.04 I think.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 31, 2012)

> We're definitely aware that Legendary item drops can be difficult to see against certain textures, and that this can sometimes cause players to miss those drops completely.
> 
> While we'd like to avoid changing the actual color of the drops, we've been discussing a number of ways to make Legendary items on the ground more visible to the player. We've considered adding a new special sound, for example, having the location of the drop ping on the player's mini-map, and creating a unique FX effect that would appear underneath the item before it's picked up.
> 
> We haven't settled on any one solution yet, but the issue is certainly something we want to address and improve on. I'll make sure the additional options you listed get passed on to our design team so they can be considered as well.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2012)

I still can't believe the melee hit behaviour is completely intentional.

You know when you run and an enemy starts a hit animation, and you get hit although you are half a screen away?
That's not lag. It's intentional and justified by the developers. They just wanted to make it nearly impossible to successfully kite and instead force you to upgrade your defensive gear like everyone else.



I absolutely hate that there are enemies which I cannot possibly outmaneuver. They sometimes will be faster, they will jail or wall or vortex me, and no matter how good I am, they will obliterate me unless I spend a 100 hours farming for gold to get better defensive gear.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2012)

Just get your farm on 

Or admit you love the Jailer/Frozen/Waller champions the game constantly throws at you.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2012)

Also you might want to wear boots with movement speed. They help, for real.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2012)

What's bad about frozen when you're ranged? Since the latest patches, you can see their effect radius, which makes it even easier to evade.

Mortar has been nerfed too since it's easier to avoid those target spots.

Waller in an open field can really be a pain, especially those U-shaped ones. In a tight area, it's less of a problem ironically, since they often can't completely wall you off or wall themselves away from you. Then again, that's my wizard with teleport speaking.

Jailer... well I have no words for that ability. Even Vortex you can avoid by simply keeping your distance, but Jailer? It doesn't last long, but depending on the other suffixes of the pack, it can mean certain death.



Rios said:


> Also you might want to wear boots with movement speed. They help, for real.



I guess I should invest in some +10% movement speed boots.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2012)

Frozen is BAD when combined with Jailer. Its ok when only the hero mob has these two but when four champions have them they can keep you in one spot by casting jails one after the other or combining the jail with a frost field you cant escape. I dont mind the affixes by themselves, I dont like how all three or two like Jailer/Frozen seem to be the norm in Inferno.

I think they need to balance things for such abilities. Having them on one mob is one thing, having them on four is four times the trouble.

Go for 12%, thats the maximum.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah I got some 12% boots now, which upgraded my dex and int as well... although I sacrificed vitality for it. (Still over 40k anyway)


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks to Dashing Strike I've never had much of a problem with Jailer.


----------



## Xrdv (Aug 31, 2012)

I would say the worst combo for me personally is vortex+arcane+desacrator or fire chains.
Just a couple of bad pull and escapes on CD and gg.

Invunerable minions used to be the number one hated ability. At least now I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2012)

2 legendary Hulking Phasebeasts on the road to Azmodan. Its so stupid to die 10 times in one small area when before that you died only 2 times for the entire Act III


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 31, 2012)

This has happened to me twice now in Act 2 against Champions.

I get stuck unable to move or hit the mobs. My life drains all the way down but I don't die. I can't even portal out. All I can do is restart the game.

Anyone else got this?


----------



## Rios (Aug 31, 2012)

I just achieved 135k buffed damage.


----------



## Xrdv (Aug 31, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> This has happened to me twice now in Act 2 against Champions.
> 
> I get stuck unable to move or hit the mobs. My life drains all the way down but I don't die. I can't even portal out. All I can do is restart the game.
> 
> Anyone else got this?


Nope can't say I ever had that bug

What I get often is after performing some attack with a knockback if I immediately try to move towards the position a monster was in the char will "stutter" (for lack of a better word) while doing the running animation. Got me killed plenty of times while trying to reposition after one of those "oh shit situations"


----------



## Rios (Sep 1, 2012)

I am trying this pet build right now


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 1, 2012)

Is there a way to skip doing the main quest line 4 times? Like, farming Zoltune Kulle to 60 and then joining a group or something?


----------



## Rios (Sep 1, 2012)

I think I'll stop farming Act III for now.

clearing the whole act, Azmodan included - nothing
going through a specific farming routes with guaranteed elites - nothing
getting 5 fast NV stacks, then rushing Siegebreaker with MF gear - nothing

Fuck this, how they find so many 63 level legendaries


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2012)

Just started a Witch Doctor. I won't play him seriously in Inferno, but I guess I'll level him to 60 to take a break from the Wizard.

Those firebats combined with soul harvest stacking are fucking awesome in the early game


----------



## Bioness (Sep 1, 2012)

Rios said:


> I think I'll stop farming Act III for now.
> 
> clearing the whole act, Azmodan included - nothing
> going through a specific farming routes with guaranteed elites - nothing
> ...



They are called legendary for a reason Rios, and even if you find one it may end up being crappy.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 1, 2012)

I started yesterday with farming as well, at least this time more serious. I've reached a plateau with my wizard with each upgrade becoming more and more expensive.


I've increased my GF as much as possible and farmed a set of levels four times in total over two days. 

Act 3 Hell from "Siege Weapons to Azmodan."
Act 4 Hell complete
Act 1 Inferno - Festering Woods, Crypts + Weeping Hollow + Leoric Mansion + Halls of Agony until the Butcher.

For each run I got about 600k gold, 2,4 million in total. I've reached Paragon level 12 so far. (GF is 213% including NV) Gear was mostly useless, but my MF is low anyway. 

Despite my low MF the game dropped a huge amount of loot. Picked up all blues/yellows + stuff like potions and sold them to the vendor afterwards.


----------



## Rios (Sep 1, 2012)

At least I am still getting them good quivers. Didnt they say they reduced the quivers' drop rate? I still get them all the time, more than any other class specific item.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 1, 2012)

Rios said:


> At least I am still getting them good quivers. Didnt they say they reduced the quivers' drop rate? I still get them all the time, more than any other class specific item.



Now you mention it, I see quivers a lot as well. Many have attack speed, dexterity or crit. chance stats (not entirely sure), I wish I could find rings or amulets with those kind of bonuses but I hardly find any of those.


By the way, does the frequency and combination of monster affixes have something to do with the class you're playing?

I'm a Wizard but in my last few games I noticed almost all monster packs had affixes like Mortar, Jailer, Reflect Damage and Vortex. (I especially dislike the last one)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2012)

JH24 said:


> I'm a Wizard but in my last few games I noticed almost all monster packs had affixes like Mortar, Jailer, Reflect Damage and Vortex. (I especially dislike the last one)



I also get those a LOT on my wizard. Basically every pack has at least one of those abilities.


----------



## Rios (Sep 1, 2012)

Yup, same here. Reflect Damage is shaping up to be my biggest problem. Even though I regen 700 life per second I am killing myself with the 300k+ criticals I hit. Running around trying to regen and throwing spiders for chip damage when the elite pack cant even touch you is not fun.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 1, 2012)

I honestly don't really have a problem with any of the abilities.

Mortar: I just move in close range
Jailer: I can teleport out of
Arcane: I can tank several hits and usually just teleport over it when it comes too close
Missile Dampening: I move in close
Waller: I wait for the walls to come down in the mean while I spam Frost Hydra and Blizzard
Reflect Damage: I just don't kill them as fast


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2012)

One of the main reasons I'll leave Act III is because I cant fucking stand Reflect Damage now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 2, 2012)

Those Fallen Manics in Act 3 have killed me more times then anything else in Act 3.

Ridiculous.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone know what these two items could be worth? I wanted to sell them for around 100k-200k each but I'm not sure if that's reasonable.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2012)

They one shot me too. Main reason they are able to do this is because the dungeons give you very little line of sight and after bringing a door down you might get face to face with the little fucker. Hilarious. Not so hilarious to walk back all the way though.


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2012)

JH24 said:


> Does anyone know what these two items could be worth? I wanted to sell them for around 100k-200k each but I'm not sure if that's reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



First isnt worth much. Check the price for the second one though, 65% is HUGE.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 2, 2012)

Rios said:


> First isnt worth much. Check the price for the second one though, 65% is HUGE.



Thanks.  I'll sell the first one and hold on to the second one until I get a better feel of the prices.


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2012)

Just look for similar amulets on the AH. For example one with 30 GF, MF and 60 CHDI. 

I just checked and apparently on the EU server such an amulet is worth between 1mil and 1.5 mil.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 2, 2012)

Lol @ people crying about the Trail of Cinders nerf. You have to be really fucking stupid to not have expected it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 2, 2012)

Rios said:


> They one shot me too. Main reason they are able to do this is because the dungeons give you very little line of sight and after bringing a door down you might get face to face with the little fucker. Hilarious. Not so hilarious to walk back all the way though.



That's the worst part. All the running back.

Silly little bastards.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm kinda amazed that I still see new dungeons and special events after all those hours.


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2012)

How about unique enemies? I've met only 10-20% of them so far.


----------



## Okokami (Sep 2, 2012)

I haven't had a fresh dungeon in a while, but I certainly ain't seen them all.
Finally had a bone thrown at me when an andariel's dropped, except its pretty shit for my monk with all that int /sigh

Maybe I can make something off it? Not sure about the other classes.


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2012)

I tend to ignore helms without a socket.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2012)

25% more fire damage taken?
There are NEGATIVE item abilities like that? Really?

Also why does it not say how much damage that poison nova does?


----------



## Rios (Sep 2, 2012)

This is the Diablo 2 Andariel's Visage. No idea about the Poison Nova, most of the new unique item abilities are alien to me.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got 45% achievement progress.

What about you guys?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 2, 2012)

Okokami said:


> I haven't had a fresh dungeon in a while, but I certainly ain't seen them all.
> Finally had a bone thrown at me when an andariel's dropped, except its pretty shit for my monk with all that int /sigh


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2012)

Zaru said:


> 25% more fire damage taken?
> There are NEGATIVE item abilities like that? Really?



I get it. Because Andariel is weak to fire.

Anyways, I also like how the game is filled with random events and super unique monsters. Spices up the experience, for what it's worth.

Man, took Blizzard a fucking while to finish take the game out of Beta. It's actually pretty fucking addicting nowadays. The problem is, almost no one I know is playing it anymore, they're not willing to give it another chance.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm getting pretty annoyed that after 12 Paragon levels I haven't found a single item worth over 1 million nor 1 legendar/set. I also swap 375% mf before elite kills. Before the patch I found an amulet that sold for $120, the loot gods have been punishing me ever since


----------



## Bioness (Sep 3, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I've got 45% achievement progress.
> 
> What about you guys?



I have 79% with 3610 achievement points.


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2012)

47% achievement progress


----------



## Bioness (Sep 3, 2012)

I AM BIONESS DEVOURER OF ACHIEVEMENTS


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2012)

Its annoying how the legendary Mojo prizes doesnt drop even though there are dozens and dozens of the damn things.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 3, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I'm getting pretty annoyed that after 12 Paragon levels I haven't found a single item worth over 1 million nor 1 legendar/set. I also swap 375% mf before elite kills. Before the patch I found an amulet that sold for $120, the loot gods have been punishing me ever since



You haven't found one Legendary yet?

I've got no MF gear just Paragon lvl and NV and so far I've had 6 Legendaries. Most went for very little, one was a pile of shit and the first one I found sold for 1.5 mil (this was when 1mil actually meant something).

At least you've made $120. I've only sold something for ?5


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2012)

21st paragon level!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I've only sold something for ?5



EU prices are a lot more sane than US prices.
I mean come on, triple digits for a virtual item that isn't even outstanding?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 3, 2012)

It is America what do you expect?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 3, 2012)

Zaru said:


> EU prices are a lot more sane than US prices.
> I mean come on, triple digits for a virtual item that isn't even outstanding?



We cleverer then the Yanks


----------



## Rios (Sep 3, 2012)

Which doesnt benefit me us at all.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 3, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> You haven't found one Legendary yet?
> 
> I've got no MF gear just Paragon lvl and NV and so far I've had 6 Legendaries. Most went for very little, one was a pile of shit and the first one I found sold for 1.5 mil (this was when 1mil actually meant something).
> 
> At least you've made $120. I've only sold something for ?5



I got about $350 total before the patch, but haven't sold a single thing since then. These were the big items


*Spoiler*: __ 






after fees
Amulet $101
Quiver $62
Spear $38
Belt $36
Fist weapon $33
and a ton of smaller auctions between $1-$20


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2012)

Why the hell are potions even still in this game... they're absolutely terrible in Inferno and the cooldown makes them nearly useless.

Of course a battle's outcome shouldn't depend on how many full reg potions you managed to buy, but that eternity cooldown on a potion that only heals a fourth of my hp anyway...


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2012)

Potions are good. Once you start hitting hard and hurting yourself when the foes have Reflect Damage you'll appreciate them. I have 700 life regen per second and its still so hard to keep up with the damage I deal to myself :/


----------



## Bioness (Sep 4, 2012)

I use my potions a lot as well, I even go out of my way and buy them when I run low.


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh hey, checking the AH in the morning could be.....profitable


----------



## insane111 (Sep 4, 2012)

I tried the tornado build on my fresh Barb today in act 1, it's pretty crazy. Makes me wish I had made a Barb to start with. I'm only using some stuff that was lying around in my stash, and ~500k worth of items off the AH. I can clear act 1 as fast if not faster than my Wizard who has way better gear, haven't seen if I can do act 3 yet since he just hit Inferno.


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2012)

Arent Barbs/DHs like the most overpowered characters in the game?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rios said:


> Arent Barbs/DHs like the most overpowered characters in the game?



The main thing about them is that they get to almost constantly have like 50-70% run speed and Wrath of the Berserker up, so they can clear things way faster than the other classes.

 There's a reason a Barb is already Paragon level 95 , 2nd place is a DH at 87.


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2012)

Dont look at the extreme addicts, they are somewhere between 0.1 and 1% of the people who play.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2012)

Addicts? Bots, you mean.


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2012)

Who knows. I know some people who achieved 99 level in Diablo 2 without bots.


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 4, 2012)

How many times do you have to clear Act II before you reach Paragon 20?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2012)

It's not about achieving maxlevel, it's about how fast they're doing it. And there are no years of experience about how to best farm xp in Hell/Inferno, either.


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2012)

Its all about the gear you have. If they were already beasts before the patch I dont see why not. After changing my helm and off hand I started going up through the twenties faster than I did beforehand when I was 10-15. One right click wiping off the screen does wonders.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rios said:


> Dont look at the extreme addicts, they are somewhere between 0.1 and 1% of the people who play.



All of the people in the top 10 are nolifers though, the fact that Barb is so far massively ahead shows that they are way more efficient than the other classes. 6 out of 10 people in the top 10 are also all Barbs.

Also the people at the top right now are definitely not bots


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2012)

Whats annoying about Barbarians is how easy for them is to find decent gear. As long as there isnt another Strength class they'll always buy cheaper items.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 4, 2012)

But you also have to remember that Barbarians are the most played class, at least I believe they are.



Rios said:


> Who knows. I know some people who achieved 99 level in Diablo 2 without bots.



Yeah but getting that high that fast? BULLSHIT.


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2012)

Whats a PvP dummy  ?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 4, 2012)

Rios said:


> Whats a PvP dummy  ?



According to that site my ranking is:
Elite Kills: 6860
world: 	50K+
Europe: 	32669
Lifetime Kills: 159819
world: 	50K+
Europe: 	23982


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2012)

This is the real final boss


Died about 10 times and still can bring him only to a half HP with his minions intact.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 4, 2012)

Rios said:


> This is the real final boss
> 
> 
> Died about 10 times and still can bring him only to a half HP with his minions intact.



That's a killer ability combo on any champion.

I'd say waste spend all you cash on repairs and take him down one HP at a time because what are the chances you're going to see it again.

lol at the convo screen.


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2012)

Already took him down. My crits are too powerful, dying from three hits wasnt much fun though. Oh and this mob has innate teleport so no outrunning him.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 4, 2012)

Rios said:


> Already took him down. My crits are too powerful, dying from three hits wasnt much fun though. Oh and this mob has innate teleport so no outrunning him.



How much do you think you lost in repairs?


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2012)

35k, I made it up 5 minutes later.

Anyway finally got my first 63th level legendary item, the axe with smite chance. Lucked out and got crit damage as my 1 random properly, damage is pretty low though so its around 5 million in the end.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't even want to remember back to the days when every goddamn champion regenerated back to full health before you could even click respawn


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 4, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I don't even want to remember back to the days when every goddamn champion regenerated back to full health before you could even click respawn


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 4, 2012)

Zaru's post about back in the day made me remember this: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9SG_QUtrWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2012)

and they both dropped from one legendary stack believe it or not 0_0


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 5, 2012)

How are you keeping legibility/quality of your SS's, while blowing them up that much parrot?

Using PS?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 5, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> How are you keeping legibility/quality of your SS's, while blowing them up that much parrot?
> 
> Using PS?



He's just using a higher video resolution than you, it can go as high as your monitor will support


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 5, 2012)

Must have a huge-ass monitor then.

Mine's already at max resolution (1920x1200)


----------



## insane111 (Sep 5, 2012)

Are you talking about Rios? His shots are only 1440x900 so it should be smaller than yours.

But there are 27-30 inch monitors that do 2560 x 1440, they look amazing. I want one, but they're so expensive


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeh.. no way in hell im blowing 1k or so on a monitor 

If his reso isnt much bigger then mine, im guessing he's using PS to blow the images up? I tried doing it with mspaint, but didnt really work that well 

And im not going to buy PS or even bother trying to pirate it, just for D3 screenshots


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 5, 2012)

The guy at the top of the Paragon level is streaming:


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2012)

So out of a set which has an armor, boots and ring which are most likely the best things you can hope for if you are WD I get this piece of shit  .
Seriously


----------



## perman07 (Sep 5, 2012)

So, anyone else playing double whirlwind barbs? Am at a point where I'm unsure whether to stop playing or not, feels largely pointless just to farm..


----------



## Bioness (Sep 5, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> The guy at the top of the Paragon level is streaming:



All the loot he was just leaving behind 

Also those horrible people sending him bad messages, why can't people be nice....


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 5, 2012)

He was just skipping non 63 stuff. I think people experimented with 61 and 62 weapons but apparently they are still shit post-buff.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 5, 2012)

holy shit his gear is ridiculous, a lot of the stuff he's wearing would sell for $250 each


----------



## Bioness (Sep 5, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> He was just skipping non 63 stuff. I think people experimented with 61 and 62 weapons but apparently they are still shit post-buff.



Wouldn't that require knowing the names of all of them AND taking the time to read them, he was just passing over them even when the monster died like too far to read.


----------



## Rios (Sep 6, 2012)

Just putting a show for the crowd?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 6, 2012)

I nearly had a heart attack:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Plus near perfect stats for +xp


----------



## Rios (Sep 6, 2012)

So the plan is pretty simple - I need 3 pieces of the Zunimasa gear - the chest plate, the ring and the boots. The set bonus is +130 intelligence and +55 all resistance which is awesome and even gives me a huge chunk of excessive resists. The only thing I'll really lost is crit chance and(probably) some dexterity. Which is easily fixable with +crit amulet. I was about to purchase a Tal Rasha amulet and Firewalkers but in the end they are a short term solution mainly because the Tal Rasha set bonus SUCKS and the Firewalkers are not so hot anyway.

Now I have two paths to take, first is to buy the boots + ring. Their stats offset their shortcomings and the +130 intelligence out of nowhere is beastly. Or I may just go ahead and buy the most expensive peace of gear, the chest plate, which will be a straight upgrade to mine anyway. 



/writing it all down so I can remember it tomorrow


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 6, 2012)

I put up the ring for 50mil bid and someone's made a bid.

Hopefully more people bid so I get more. Though even if they don't I've never had more then 4mil in my bank so I'm not going to complain.

Now to try my luck for more.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2012)

A lowlevel ring can get that much gold in the AH? Why?


----------



## Rios (Sep 6, 2012)

Bonus experience of course.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 6, 2012)

Zaru said:


> A lowlevel ring can get that much gold in the AH? Why?



The XP bonus, dumbasses who want to spend a whole load on it. I just wish I found it earlier, they were going for a lot more last week.

If I find another I'll keep to rush my alts to 60 and then sell it in the RMAH. My target isn't to get to 100 as fast as I can so I'd rather have another item instead in Inferno.


----------



## Rios (Sep 6, 2012)

Should have sold it on the RMAH instead. This ring alone gives you back the money you spent on the game + more. I dont think you'll ever get another one.

Also should have put at least 200 mil as the bid prize.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 6, 2012)

Rios said:


> Should have sold it on the RMAH instead. This ring alone gives you back the money you spent on the game + more. I dont think you'll ever get another one.
> 
> Also should have put at least 200 mil as the bid prize.



On the EU GA, they're starting at around 70mil bid so I thought I might as well start lower and hope a couple of people start bidding on it. The good thing is that the stat is on the higher end of the scale so I should have an edge on the others. There's anther with 30%(max) XP and that was at 300mil bid and buyout. I've set my buyout at 250mil.

I didn't put it on the RMAH because I want the gold to buy some good items to get me a little further as at the moment I'm hitting a bloody wall. I only saw one of them on the EU RMAH and it was at ?110 buy out when I checked first, when I checked later it was gone. Hopefully bought out but the shitty thing is we can't tell if it was.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 6, 2012)

I've tried farming for that ring, but really the worth can vary a lot depending on how much exp you roll on it as it varies from 20-30, there is also the puzzle ring which has a low chance to spawn a Treasure Goblin.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 6, 2012)

My ultimate goal in D3:

Achieve stats of: 100k unbuffed DPS, 40k hp, 750 AR. While wearing Bul-Kathos DW set, an Immortal King set, Vile Ward shoulders, and Leoric's signet, with rares covering the rest. Once I do this, my D3 journey will be complete and I can just put whatever gold I make into RL funds for paypal.

Also Paragon level 100.


----------



## Rios (Sep 7, 2012)

Just purchased Zunimasa boots and ring for 30 mil. Holy hell the damage increase. 68k unbuffed tears apart the whole Act 3 in less than an hour. Have to farm 30 more for the chest plate but with this speed it'll be a child's play.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 7, 2012)

Rings at 60mil at the moment with about 10 hours left.

Posted it on the DiabloFans forum so hopefully more people get interested.

Now I need to find something to spend all of this on.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 8, 2012)

Got 80.5mil after fees.

I should have put it higher


----------



## Bioness (Sep 8, 2012)

How much experience was on it? That usually dictates the price.



Rios said:


> Just purchased Zunimasa boots and ring for 30 mil. Holy hell the damage increase. 68k unbuffed tears apart the whole Act 3 in less than an hour. Have to farm 30 more for the chest plate but with this speed it'll be a child's play.



49,800k unbuffed for me, though I could get 15% higher if I went for Glass Cannon, COME AT ME BRO.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 8, 2012)

28%

I was an idiot. It was the 4th best one on the AH. I should have started it higher.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 8, 2012)

It ranges between 20-30, the other stats people couldn't care less about but the perfect 30s are usually bought out quick.

I farm for it about an hour or so every day, still no luck yet.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2012)

I know I'm a poorfag, but I finally got a million gold and now I'm wondering what I should spend it on.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 9, 2012)

@Black Wraith

Congrats on 80 million. Do you have an idea how you're going to use it for your Monk?




Zaru said:


> I know I'm a poorfag, but I finally got a million gold and now I'm wondering what I should spend it on.




It depends a bit on how you look at your Wizard at the moment.

Does your character take too much damage? (Vitality/Resistances) Does it take too long for you liking to kill enemies? (new weapon/attack speed/crit. hit) Do you have to depend a bit too much on potions? (Increasing/Adding Life on Hit/Life regeneration)


The most important thing is that you know which direction you want to take your character. Like for example a Wizard with high resistances/defense, or a Wizard which acts like a Glass Cannon, or maybe a balance inbetween?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 9, 2012)

I have no idea what to use it on because I don't know how much items are actually worth on the AH.

I do want to upgrade and get the best item in one slot at a time. Don't know where to start though.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 9, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I have no idea what to use it on because I don't know how much items are actually worth on the AH.
> 
> I do want to upgrade and get the best item in one slot at a time. Don't know where to start though.



Yeah, choosing where to start can be difficult. Is there anything in your character you feel could be improved? (Like Health regeneration or damage)

Is there anything you feel you're hitting a wall with? Dying to fast, a little to slow to kill monsters in time, etc.) That bonus experience gem is very nice by the way.


There are some legendary items available which could increase your movement speed to 24% (I'm not sure if a Monk needs it) like Lacuni's Prowlers. They're not too expensive from what I've last saw. I bought one two days ago (1.6 million, most expensive gear I bought so far) but I just love it so much. The jump from 12% to 24% is pretty amazing and it gives standard a 8-9% attack bonus.


EDIT:

Bought this one two days ago as well for around 1.2 million. Expensive, but worth it IMHO. The added damage is low, (normally around 28-406) but the other stats make up for it. Together with Lacuni's Prowlers some of the best upgrades I ever had for my character.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, just spend the last cple hours getting paragon to level 2, and about 1/2 way to level 3.

Found a few items im going to try and AH, including a 2H hammer with over 500 str and 300-something vit. Have 2.2 mil in the bank, and i still cant believe how inflated the prices still are 

Wouldnt complain much if blizz did a char wipe and got all that excess gold out of the market..

And adding this (edited) R34-esque picture.


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2012)

The main reason you'd want a source/mojo is because of the added damage. If you want stats you might as well just get a 2-hander.


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2012)

I spent my entire time leveling from 26 to level 27 finding NOTHING. And by NOTHING I dont mean no legendaries, I mean not a single item worth more than 100k on the AH. Well that was productive.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rios said:


> The main reason you'd want a source/mojo is because of the added damage. If you want stats you might as well just get a 2-hander.



True, I would have liked the damage on the source to be higher, but it was still a big upgrade for me thanks to the crit. hit/intellig./6% arcane damage. 



Rios said:


> I spent my entire time leveling from 26 to level 27 finding NOTHING. And by NOTHING I dont mean no legendaries, I mean not a single item worth more than 100k on the AH. Well that was productive.



Sorry to hear that. Sometimes I wonder if they are manipulating the odds at times. What is your MF? And out of curiosity, what was the best legendary item the game ever dropped for you?


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2012)

Its just my luck. Sometimes I find a 20mil+ weapon from skeletons in Act I, sometimes I cant find anything even with my currently sick speed.

Dunno about legendaries. All 4 of them I wear right now are bought from the AH.

Guess this is the best new legedary item I've found

It has 54% Crit Damage as his 1 random property, pretty shitty damage though.

this is my best old legedary item

the new ones are pretty sick but I dont need boots without 12% MS


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 9, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I've tried farming for that ring, but really the worth can vary a lot depending on how much exp you roll on it as it varies from 20-30, there is also the puzzle ring which has a low chance to spawn a Treasure Goblin.



Where are you farming for the Leoric's Signet?



JH24 said:


> Yeah, choosing where to start can be difficult. Is there anything in your character you feel could be improved? (Like Health regeneration or damage)
> 
> Is there anything you feel you're hitting a wall with? Dying to fast, a little to slow to kill monsters in time, etc.) That bonus experience gem is very nice by the way.
> 
> ...



These are my current stats:




I just bought a new weapon with Life Steal instead of LoH to try it out. With the old weapon my LoH was 1,100.

At the moment it takes me ages to kill stuff in Act 2 and I can't even progress in Act 3.

I need to get my Damage and Resistance up. My ring #2 is pretty useless but starting with that is going to prove to be pretty expensive, my amulet needs to go too but finding another one with 220+ Dex is hard.


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2012)

Look for your class set. Inna or something. With this much money you can probably afford 2 or 3 pieces, depending on the set bonuses you seek. Put the rest into a weapon.

EDIT: The helm and armor seem pretty good. Even the weapon is not to be underestimated. The pants are too expensive tho.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2012)

JH24 said:


> It depends a bit on how you look at your Wizard at the moment.
> 
> Does your character take too much damage? (Vitality/Resistances) Does it take too long for you liking to kill enemies? (new weapon/attack speed/crit. hit) Do you have to depend a bit too much on potions? (Increasing/Adding Life on Hit/Life regeneration)
> 
> ...


I can do about 40k dps with enchanted weapon, which is probably decent enough for act 3. But I'm a horrible glass cannon. My hp aren't horrible (37k or something), but my armor and resistances are apparently too lacking even with Energy Shield / Prismatic Armor Rune. 
It's kinda alright in a team since I can stand in the back (cleared act 3 with some friends yesterday), but when I play alone... well, let's just say most projectiles in act 3 take down a third or more of my health, which means the evading takes up most of my time.

4 digits Life on hit might be a good idea indeed, I have no good way to regenerate health at the moment.


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2012)

I can give you some stuff I dont need at the moment. Some very nice items for survivability.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2012)

Examples?

For fuck's sake, a million is really nothing. I couldn't find a single item that would be a notable upgrade and is cost efficient.

When is + weapon damage % applied? To the base damage? 
My 2-hander has no intelligence bonus, but 1000-1500 damage and +49% weapon damage is hard to improve with my budget.


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2012)

some of the stuff, maybe I should have checked your character first but whatever


----------



## JH24 (Sep 9, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> These are my current stats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have some very nice stats already, I'm not a Monk player (looks lot of fun though) but if you can get damage above/around 30k dps, all resist to 700-800 and armor maybe to 7k it would be great. (Maybe it's even overgeared but I don't know how changes work out for a Monk. 

If Life Steal works well for you, I'll definitely keep it. Otherwise at least 1000 Life on Hit would work very well.


Yeah, this is a point where upgrading becomes harder and harder. You know what you want, but often you don't want to sacrifice current stats like dexterity for something else, and weapons which have the stats of the previous one plus new ones are often very expensive.



Zaru said:


> I can do about 40k dps with enchanted weapon, which is probably decent enough for act 3. But I'm a horrible glass cannon. My hp aren't horrible (37k or something), but my armor and resistances are apparently too lacking even with Energy Shield / Prismatic Armor Rune.
> It's kinda alright in a team since I can stand in the back (cleared act 3 with some friends yesterday), but when I play alone... well, let's just say most projectiles in act 3 take down a third or more of my health, which means the evading takes up most of my time.
> 
> 4 digits Life on hit might be a good idea indeed, I have no good way to regenerate health at the moment.




40k dps, that's pretty good for Act III. At the moment I can't even reach 35k dps. Yeah, if you lose 1/3 of your health with one hit the problem (just as with my Wizard) is especially because of resistances/Life Regeneration.

While evading is possible, it's not a very fun playstyle. (I know. I've done it with my character for awhile, and then just went back to Act 1 Inferno)

What are your resistances at the moment? If you can get good resistances (from 600-700 on I started to notice a difference) combined with for example Life on Hit it would definitely help.


Yeah, prices can be very high. I've hit a wall at the moment, I know what I would like to upgrade next but for some gear I would need to farm days if not weeks. The highest amount I ever managed to accumulate was around 3,5 million. For many items this is just small change.

You can have a good Wizard for prices under or around a million max. which can help you until the end of Act II. But after that it gets hard. 





Rios said:


> Its just my luck. Sometimes I find a 20mil+ weapon from skeletons in Act I, sometimes I cant find anything even with my currently sick speed.
> 
> Dunno about legendaries. All 4 of them I wear right now are bought from the AH.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply. It's nice to see new legendaries I didn't know about. And wow, those are a lot of items you have in your stash. Look at those rings. What kind of stats do these rings have? Crit. hit/damage?


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2012)

Most of the rings I have are pure garbage thats been sitting there for months   I have several good barb rings, some nice DH amulets, a ring with +75 intelligence, +129 vitality, +57 all res and some +life on kill, and thats all.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 9, 2012)

JH24 said:


> You have some very nice stats already, I'm not a Monk player (looks lot of fun though) but if you can get damage above/around 30k dps, all resist to 700-800 and armor maybe to 7k it would be great. (Maybe it's even overgeared but I don't know how changes work out for a Monk.


My resistance does need a lot more work, at the moment that is what I'm thinking of concentrating on first.



> If Life Steal works well for you, I'll definitely keep it. Otherwise at least 1000 Life on Hit would work very well.


From what I've read LoH only gives life from one enemy even if you hit multiple whereas Life Steal leaches from all hit. hat's the reason I thought I should try it out because of the way I play, unlike most people and guides I use Crippling Waves because I like to be in the middle of things.

I'll see how things go.



> Yeah, this is a point where upgrading becomes harder and harder. You know what you want, but often you don't want to sacrifice current stats like dexterity for something else, and weapons which have the stats of the previous one plus new ones are often very expensive.


Overall prices are way too expensive in the game. There must be some insane gold farmers to have the game flooded so badly.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 9, 2012)

Finally found my first 1.04 legendary. not really sure if it's good. I'll probably try it on my Barb before selling it


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rios (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey I found this one too


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 9, 2012)

I've found like 6 legendaries since the patch


----------



## Bioness (Sep 9, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I have no idea what to use it on because I don't know how much items are actually worth on the AH.
> 
> I do want to upgrade and get the best item in one slot at a time. Don't know where to start though.



You need to pick one element and stick with it, otherwise one with everything is USELESS. With that much gold you can replace EVERY item of your current gear set. NEVER accept anything less or that will replace or is missing a needed stat, that is my moto.

*Shoulders* - you NEED Cold and All resist on your shoulders, with at least 30/40 in each
*Helm* - Needs vitality and because adding all resist would be expensive just go for Dex, Vit, Crit, Socket, and Cold *OR* All Resist
*Amulet* - Look for an amulet with 100+ dex, 6+ crit, 6+ attack speed, 50+ vitality, and All Resist *OR* Cold Resist
*Chest* - Needs to have All Resist (at least 40) and Cold Resist (at least 40), No exceptions!
*Gloves* - Looks good but you want to try and find ones with at least 2 out of 3 of these: Crit (8+), Attack Speed (7+), Crit damage
*Bracers* - get bracers with Crit 
*Pants* - Try to find ones with more dexterity as well as both All resist and cold resist
*Belt* - Looks good, type those stats in the AH and see if there is any belt with the same but better in most of the stats
*Boots* - Get ones with vitality
*Main hand* - same with Belt
*Off hand* - same with Belt
*Ring 1* - needs higher stats
*Ring 2* - needs higher stats

I currently have a Monk at level 58 when she turns 60 I have all her items ready save for a chest and shoulders, when I get her to 60 which will likely be tonight I'll show you her, she is also a Cold Resist Monk.


JH24 said:


> Bought this one two days ago as well for around 1.2 million. Expensive, but worth it IMHO. The added damage is low, (normally around 28-406) but the other stats make up for it. Together with Lacuni's Prowlers some of the best upgrades I ever had for my character.



You're gonna hate me I got that same item but like 5x better..




Wolfarus said:


> Well, just spend the last cple hours getting paragon to level 2, and about 1/2 way to level 3.
> 
> Found a few items im going to try and AH, including a 2H hammer with over 500 str and 300-something vit. Have 2.2 mil in the bank, and i still cant believe how inflated the prices still are
> 
> Wouldnt complain much if blizz did a char wipe and got all that excess gold out of the market..



I would really like something to be done about the prices as well, I mean the most expensive item on the Auction House should be 50 million, not 50 billion.



Black Wraith said:


> Where are you farming for the Leoric's Signet?


Act 2 Normal: Vault of the Assasin> Desolate Sands>Dahlgur Oasis>Forgotten Ruins>Repeat, I have 296 Magic Find and use my Demon Hunter since they are the fastest moving class.



Zaru said:


> Examples?
> 
> For fuck's sake, a million is really nothing. I couldn't find a single item that would be a notable upgrade and is cost efficient.
> 
> ...



If you buy smart you can find several upgrades within a million, try to find items under 250k with Intellligect, Vitality, All Resist, and Life Regeneration, they are actually pretty good and can be bought cheap.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bleh that ring is worse than I thought, it sells for like 100k 

I'm trying to save up like 50 million for a Skorn, but I've been on a terrible loot streak since this patch


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 9, 2012)

Bioness said:


> You need to pick one element and stick with it, otherwise one with everything is USELESS. With that much gold you can replace EVERY item of your current gear set. NEVER accept anything less or that will replace or is missing a needed stat, that is my moto.
> 
> *Shoulders* - you NEED Cold and All resist on your shoulders, with at least 30/40 in each
> *Helm* - Needs vitality and because adding all resist would be expensive just go for Dex, Vit, Crit, Socket, and Cold *OR* All Resist
> ...



Thanks.

In the beginning I was mostly concentrating on All Res and the other stat came second until I came to my senses so now I'm doing things the right way.

I'll save this post to keep it as a reminder. Although I still have a problem with determining how much I should be spending on each item. 




> Act 2 Normal: Vault of the Assasin> Desolate Sands>Dahlgur Oasis>Forgotten Ruins>Repeat, I have 296 Magic Find and use my Demon Hunter since they are the fastest moving class.




I followed a guide on the official forums, I can't find it again but it went like this:

Chose 4 A Royal Audience and finish the quest until you get to Adria. Those snake thingies are the most likely ones to drop a ring and this run will give you a lot of snakes.

You won't be able to find the ring in the VotA or Desolate Sands. People have found it in the Oasis but I'm not sure about the Ruins.

In my experience if you're going to the VotA for the NV it's a waste of time because that's exactly what I did. When I stopped and did the run without stacking up first I found it in the Sewers on my second run. Obviously this is me getting extremely lucky but others have also said that it hasn't made much difference for them.

This run shouldn't take too long to do as well. I'll see if I can get my hands on that thread again.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 9, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Thanks.
> 
> In the beginning I was mostly concentrating on All Res and the other stat came second until I came to my senses so now I'm doing things the right way.
> 
> I'll save this post to keep it as a reminder. Although I still have a problem with determining how much I should be spending on each item.


Honestly just wing it, make sure to look through most of the items, check max Buyout, check current Bids and Time left to bid, you may get lucky...or end up staying up for 3 hours for an item's time to run out only for some asshole (they are always assholes) to steal your bid that you just made with 20 seconds left, right before the time expires.



> I followed a guide on the official forums, I can't find it again but it went like this:
> 
> Chose 4 A Royal Audience and finish the quest until you get to Adria. Those snake thingies are the most likely ones to drop a ring and this run will give you a lot of snakes.
> 
> ...



You can get it from those places, it is just people mostly only farm the Dahlgur Oasis, so most people would find it there, but I checked the items that they drop and they are withing the level range for it, also I am kinda doing the Desolate Sands for that Ancient Device Acheivement as for the Dahlgur Oasis I am a bit cautious as I am looking for Bashiok to get that special achievement with.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 9, 2012)

The more goals you target the more likely you are to get one of them. Good tactic.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 9, 2012)

Yup I'm always the multitasker, though the Ancient Device you have to get all 10 events, so far I've only got 4, and the Device might spawn maybe 25% of the time at best. While Bashiok is like a 5% chance of appearing, my only worry is when I do find him I won't react fast enough to dismiss my Enchantress before she kills him...though I suppose I could just remove her weapon or give her magic find gear to one of the other ones, I find them rather annoying.


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2012)

Runs Act 3 for hours - nothing.

Frustrated starts to run Act 1 with MF gear and the third rare item is


fucking game


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2012)

You actually have a mule character


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2012)

All 5 of them are mules


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice drop Rios! 

Now I am in the painful phase of transiting from Act ii to Act iii and have to balance my dmg and survivability vs farming speed. Would be nice if paragon level can be shared by all the characters in your account. At least you can take the monotony out of farming out once in a while.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 10, 2012)

I've got to Ghom and now I know why you guys were all complaining.

I've got 700+ resist and still can't take him down past 50% life.


----------



## Rios (Sep 10, 2012)

Resists are overrated.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 10, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I've got to Ghom and now I know why you guys were all complaining.
> 
> I've got 700+ resist and still can't take him down past 50% life.



Try to get more Life on Hit and Life regeneration, even if you sacrifice dps for it, also it helps if you stay in the gas cloud for like 1 second before moving just to save space and time.

Oh yeah here is my Monk now (I still need to find a good helm, chest, and shoulders, and possibly a better amulet)


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 10, 2012)

Took him down.

I swapped to Fist of Thunder and also made sure that I didn't move around too much.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2012)

Had to create another mule character because of all the legendaries I am getting


----------



## Arlene468 (Sep 11, 2012)

Found as in they dropped?

And lol at the nerve of some people. Who the fuck sells level 11 items for 30k?


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2012)

yea I got 2 in the last 10 minutes


FINALLY a somewhat good legendary


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2012)

ffffffffffffffffuck the legendaries are raining today


----------



## Xrdv (Sep 11, 2012)

This is me:


I have around 6M to buy stuff. However I'm a bit unsure on what path to take.
1) Go for an off-hand and drop the shield
2) Change main weapon
3) Upgrade the lvl 54 ring (LoH+crit chance or Crit change+crit dmg?)
4) Other?

What do ya think?


----------



## perman07 (Sep 11, 2012)

I at least think you should get more fire resistance if that's the element you're using as a monk to raise your all resist.

Every single item that can have it should have it since items with 1 resistance are way cheaper than items with all resist. So I guess that includes your helm, both rings and your amulet.

The improvements I mentioned here will make you way more tanky for little money, which can allow you to go for more damage in turn after that.

Here's my double WW barb build btw:


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 11, 2012)

My current stats:


----------



## perman07 (Sep 11, 2012)

^Your build seems decent enough, but shouldn't it be overpowered with 70 million gold?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 11, 2012)

perman07 said:


> ^Your build seems decent enough, but shouldn't it be overpowered with 70 million gold?



I just got it.

I'm an idiot who doesn't know the value of high level items so I'm not really show what to spend it on.

What kind of world do we live in where I don't even know how to spend my millions.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ah, you found that one good item you could sell for tons of money?

I want that one too


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 11, 2012)

perman07 said:


> Ah, you found that one good item you could sell for tons of money?
> 
> I want that one too



Leoric's Signet.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2012)

I just found the best Act 3 farming route

- start with Fortified Bunker, its right outside of the gate, restart if its the Barracks instead, the Barracks is stupid. 
- clear it, some Tremor champions might be encountered so you better be hardcore
- once you clear it you'll have 5 NV stacks, so go clear the two towers, the Damned and Cursed

Approximately 20 elite packs, a guaranteed big chest, a bunch of goblins usually all in a tight and straight forward path. Simply superb.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> ffffffffffffffffuck the legendaries are raining today



Lucky! Crit Lacuni's go for a lot! How much MF do you run with?


----------



## Bioness (Sep 11, 2012)

Rios said:


> I just found the best Act 3 farming route
> 
> - start with Fortified Bunker, its right outside of the gate, restart if its the Barracks instead, the Barracks is stupid.
> - clear it, some Tremor champions might be encountered so you better be hardcore
> ...



Sorry this is the best. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfoBJBFHYmM[/YOUTUBE]

Though if you are farming for items you are better off starting the quest "The Breached Keep" and finishing the entire act, that is if you are able to kill Ghom without any issues.

Also Rios link your character I want to see if your helm is better or worse than mine.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2012)

I run with 0 MF from items ^^

And I am not a barb with super speed so how is this the best path for me 



5 legendaries for one day, I didnt even run that much


----------



## Bioness (Sep 11, 2012)

Rios' Tal Rasha's Guise of Wisdom vs. Bioness' Tal Rasha's Guise of Wisdom

- 99 Dexterity
+ 44 Strength
+ 24 Intellect
- 17 Vitality
- 2% Life %
+ 0.5% Critical Hit Chance
+ 57 Physical Resistence


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2012)

I am a dexterity freak, main reason why I die so little


----------



## Bioness (Sep 11, 2012)

Rios you have a lot of excess gold why not upgrade your gems?

Also you only have 21% dodge hardly a dexterity freak, I prefer strength myself, love the armor.


----------



## Rios (Sep 11, 2012)

Cant even see my gold 

Anyway I have a plan:
- get 15 million more for the Zunimasa chest plate
- get 10 million more for an amulet with crit chance/crit damage
Thats it for now. I will use the bracers I just found instead of strongarm, the movement speed is too good to pass.

21% is more than what most WD/Wizards have. The wonderful part is that I can increase it anytime I want with gloves/belt upgrades. We'll see what I'll do once my initial plan is finished.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 11, 2012)

40% dodge chance


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 11, 2012)

Haven't tested it on D3 but I've got a feeling this is on D3 too.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 11, 2012)

It is in D3, I heard about that a while back before D3 was in beta. The story was, some guy there let his girlfriend on his computer at work, the dumb bitch leaked a bunch of D3 screenshots and they found out who's account it was by using the embedded info and fired him for it.

On another note my shitty luck streak finally ended, got these both in 1 run. Ring went for $20 and shoulders went for $6



Of course the shoulders got some of the worst random affixes possible.


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2012)

20 for the ring? I am not sure it'll even sell for 1.25 here.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 12, 2012)

I accidentally cut off the bottom, it has a socket too. 

Search for a ring with 34 crit damage/4.5 crit chance/50 dex/socket (or take out the socket and search 90 dex, and try the same thing with just strength). I doubt there will be one of either stat for less than 10


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2012)

there is with Vitality for 15, nobody seems to be interested


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 12, 2012)

Just found my first set item, ever :



not sure how much i should sell it for, but the prices are going for the 10's of millions 

Also not sure on this one. had a heavy dose of dex, some vit and int, and GF


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 12, 2012)

The Dex on the boots is nearly perfect (), I'm sure a poison Monk would be very interested in it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 12, 2012)

Is this thing worth it:


Someone's already put a bid on it so chances are that it's going to get a lot higher.


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2012)

I hate how the game is constantly throwing good barb stuff at me. Its like its forcing me to start playing this lame class


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> I run with 0 MF from items ^^
> 
> And I am not a barb with super speed so how is this the best path for me
> 
> ...



Not using the uhkapian serpent as your mojo anymore?  Any particular reason?


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2012)

thats my MF/GF gear

the Serpent is sitting safely in my stash because I dont feel like running through Act 3 at the moment XD


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2012)

and by the way running Act 1 is still as profitable as ever
I dont need the Vile Ward anymore now that I found this


one of the best defensive shoulders I've ever seen


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> thats my MF/GF gear
> 
> the Serpent is sitting safely in my stash because I dont feel like running through Act 3 at the moment XD



How much did the serpent run you?  I've been slowly trying to build up my WD.  Right now I'm sitting on 2.5mil, trying to work my way up enough to get one.

Your build has renewed my motivation for trying to build up my WD.  I was getting ready to make my DH my primary because my WD was just too fragile.


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2012)

I got it for 15 million but it was pure luck because for its time it was underpriced. Right now a similar Serpent is worth around 20 million so if you are on a budget it'll be better to go for a rare one with crit chance.

Soooooo lets pick another fragile class. Naaaaah WD is probably the 2nd or 3rd class when it comes to survivability because of pets. I never use them though because I dont like them and they slow me down. Currently I play much like DH in fact, just running around sniping elites.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 12, 2012)

20mil eh?  That'll take me a while.  If I'm going to splurge on an ultimate mojo I'd rather wait the extra time to get whatever is the best I can.  I guess I'll have to just keep my eye out for a good deal on one.

As far as pets I enjoy using the gargantuan, its largely for the aesthetics of it but he provides a nice buffer sometimes when I'm trying to maintain some distance.  I play a zombie bears build though so I tend to have to stay pretty close.

I'm in the middle of experimenting a bit with my build though.


----------



## Rios (Sep 12, 2012)

You can also try going for the thing of the deep. It is certainly more flexible because of its huge pickup range and since its one level lower there'll be more of it and most likely the ones with 350+ damage will be cheaper.

Mind posting your hero profile?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 12, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Is this thing worth it:
> 
> 
> Someone's already put a bid on it so chances are that it's going to get a lot higher.



You didn't scroll over it , but if people are dropping 30m on it then it probably is worth whatever it sells for.

But a belt is the last piece I'd spend a lot on, it's one of the weakest defensive-only slots and people craft them a lot. You can get one that has good all res/stats for 1/10th the price. Adding in armor+a 2nd resist skyrockets the price and isn't really worth the cost/gain ratio unless you're just filthy rich. If your chest or pants suck you'd probably get a lot more out of upgrading those


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 12, 2012)

Rios said:


> You can also try going for the thing of the deep. It is certainly more flexible because of its huge pickup range and since its one level lower there'll be more of it and most likely the ones with 350+ damage will be cheaper.
> 
> Mind posting your hero profile?





Bear in mind I only recently starting dedicating time to him again so a lot of the gear and abilities I'm open to swapping around.

I'm open to any suggestions but I'll say that I enjoy my gargantuan and zombie bears so those will most likely stay.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 12, 2012)

Reflect Damage really beginning to hurt now (pushed my wizard past 50k dps), and at least half of the elites/champion packs seem to have it.

I like to use Arcane Hydra to take out Elites from a distance or to soften them up before using Archon. Arcane Hydra does a lot of damage, and Reflect Damage really makes an impact. Health is dropping so fast. Even more then when I'm just using Archon.


I have to start getting more careful and checking out each pack to see their affixes.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 12, 2012)

insane111 said:


> You didn't scroll over it , but if people are dropping 30m on it then it probably is worth whatever it sells for.
> 
> But a belt is the last piece I'd spend a lot on, it's one of the weakest defensive-only slots and people craft them a lot. You can get one that has good all res/stats for 1/10th the price. Adding in armor+a 2nd resist skyrockets the price and isn't really worth the cost/gain ratio unless you're just filthy rich. If your chest or pants suck you'd probably get a lot more out of upgrading those





I'll see if I can find it again.



JH24 said:


> Reflect Damage really beginning to hurt now (pushed my wizard past 50k dps), and at least half of the elites/champion packs seem to have it.


Add Vampiric to that and you have a winner.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 12, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Add Vampiric to that and you have a winner.



Yeah, Vampiric seems very annoying as well, although for some reason I don't see it often as a Wizard. Maybe it appears more with close combat characters like Monks and Barbarians. Personally I see a lot of Reflect Damage/Mortars/Vortex/Teleport lately. The latter three affixes not really good for a wizard who wants to keep a distance.

I'm still glad though the invulnerable packs are gone. Although I liked their yellow shields, those things were nightmares to deal with. And for some reason they often had an Affix like Fast, making it almost impossible to either target them or escape from them.

===


I can't believe I'm so slow, I just now realized why my Wizard takes so much damage when Arcane Hydra hits Reflect Damage packs. The area of effect when an energy orb explodes hits all members of a pack which have Reflect Damage, reflecting it all in an instant. I need to buff my health/LoH/Lifesteal, otherwise I'm better off using Archon against them which doesn't drain my health as much.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 12, 2012)

Reflect/Electrified or Reflect/Molten is real terror for my Monk. Mostly cause I'm borderline glass cannon and if they don't die in one serenity I have to run and kite around till it's back up. Most of the time they die in a blind with my dps, unless it's those damn shielding cow things that kite everywhere, god I hate those.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 13, 2012)

After getting no legendaries for over a month straight I've been getting 1 for 3 days in a row now 



seems decent


----------



## Rios (Sep 13, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Bear in mind I only recently starting dedicating time to him again so a lot of the gear and abilities I'm open to swapping around.
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions but I'll say that I enjoy my gargantuan and zombie bears so those will most likely stay.



a couple of things

- buy a new ceremonial knife and a new mojo
Ceremonial knife needs to be with socket for crit damage gem. Mojo has to be with 8-8.5% crit chance. Crit bears > normal bears. 1 million for each.

- Soul to waste on soul harvest is useless. You can use Spirit Walk to go in and collect 5 souls easily, so increasing the duration is pointless. Better grab the mana/healing rune.

- Jungle Fortitude is best used with gargantuan and dogs. With just gargantuan its not really worth it.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 13, 2012)

Soul to Waste isn't that bad, it can at times be difficult to find 5 mobs and may take more than 30s to kill an elite.

Though I will comment and say that chest of yours needs to go in the trash, it is just horrible in so many ways. Often times having that many sockets on chests and pants causes useful stats to go missing or be lower, yours does both. 

Also amulet and rings are a great source of damage modifiers (crit, crit damage, attack speed, +damage), but your rings and amulets are just a waste make sure to have at least 2 of what I mentioned per item, possibly more if you can afford it.


----------



## Mildred470 (Sep 13, 2012)

I just want commodities to come back on in the AH.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 13, 2012)

Just sold the boots and the sword.

Boots went for 750k, within 10 mins of putting it up. Put the sword up at the same time, went in-game for some progression, just now came out and the sword had sold. Put that up for 13.5mil (since it had dex on it, not something nicer like vit or even int)

So it was my 1st big sale 

Now i can actaully afford some upgrades 

though i feel somewhat bad.. like 12% bad.. that odds are the bulk of that gold, if not the entirity of it, is duped or chinese goldfarmed


----------



## Rios (Sep 13, 2012)

You should rename yourself to the Walrus.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 13, 2012)

Rios said:


> You should rename yourself to the Walrus.



And that has anything to do with my previous post... how?


----------



## Rios (Sep 13, 2012)

It sounds way better.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 13, 2012)

insane111 said:


> After getting no legendaries for over a month straight I've been getting 1 for 3 days in a row now
> 
> 
> 
> seems decent



A fire Monk would definitely be interested in that, even though most sockets and higher Dex would have made it perfect. 



Bioness said:


> Though I will comment and say that chest of yours needs to go in the trash, it is just horrible in so many ways. Often times having that many sockets on chests and pants causes useful stats to go missing or be lower, yours does both.



One socket or three sockets, it doesn't matter as either take up just one slot on the item so it's best to get as many as possible for the added benefit.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 13, 2012)

You can just use some basic algebra though. For my barb, I consider str and vit of equal value, meaning I just sum up str + vit + 46*number of sockets to roughly compare how good different chests and pants are.

There's nothing inherently better about having or not having sockets (besides having to spend money on upgrading gems for socketed items), it's just the prices tend to get regulated around how much stats you can get on an item. Some people don't know how to set these prices properly, so they either under- or overvalue unsocketed/socketed items since they don't do any rough math to compare the 2.

Considering str and vit of equal value maybe isn't a valid presumtion for other classes though, a large portion of barbs use the passive that grants vit extra armor. Though I prioritize str now since I don't need to be much tankier since I've finished the game and am just farming for little reason.


----------



## Rios (Sep 13, 2012)

Farming is the only reason we live.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 13, 2012)

Patch 1.0.5 Sneak Peek​


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 13, 2012)

Rios said:


> - buy a new ceremonial knife and a new mojo
> 
> Ceremonial knife needs to be with socket for crit damage gem. Mojo has to be with 8-8.5% crit chance. Crit bears > normal bears. 1 million for each.



Definitely been planning on it.  I've been trying to save up for a really good Uhkapian Serpent and a Last Breath ceremonial knife.  What I've got right now is just the best I've been able to get thus far.  Once I finish leveling my monk and barb I'm going to dedicate my WD to a lot of farming.



Rios said:


> - Soul to waste on soul harvest is useless. You can use Spirit Walk to go in and collect 5 souls easily, so increasing the duration is pointless. Better grab the mana/healing rune.



I'll give that a shot.  I originally put it in there a while back to allow me to carry the effect from large mob harvests into boss fights.



Rios said:


> - Jungle Fortitude is best used with gargantuan and dogs. With just gargantuan its not really worth it.



What would you recommend I replace it with?  I've kept it for the gargantuan and the fact that playing a zombie bears build I need to get pretty close so I liked the increased durability.



Black Wraith said:


> Patch 1.0.5 Sneak Peek​



The fact that they're using the world map as the image for this patch gives me hope they might finally be adding some new areas.  If I were Blizzard I would dedicate an entire team to just adding more and more of the Diablo world into the actual game for you to explore.  Add some optional bosses and more quests and monsters.

I've read through the book of Cain and it seems like there is so much there that they could explore.

I'd like to see them add some more items that play on the history of the world.  Like maybe a helm made from a remnant of Anu or a blade make from a fang of Tathamet.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 13, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> One socket or three sockets, it doesn't matter as either take up just one slot on the item so it's best to get as many as possible for the added benefit.



Wrong, having that many sockets doesn't allow room for other stats, I read somewhere that to get the most out of your legs and chest the item should not have more than 1 socket...need to find the source though I want to say it was in the monk forum.

Also the Monster Power system sounds neat for patch 1.0.5. For those who don't know what player 8 is, here is a brief example.



> In Diablo 2, you could type /players 8 and the game would simulate extra 7 players with you.
> Of course, monsters would become more difficult. And their number increased as hell too.
> Reward: You gained A LOT MORE xp and loot.
> 
> In Normal Difficulty in D2, /players8 was almost mandatory, since it was so easy. Even with it, it was easy for melee classes. Not so much for Sorc and Necro, though.



Also Paragon levels are now viewable on profiles.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Wrong, having that many sockets doesn't allow room for other stats, I read somewhere that to get the most out of your legs and chest the item should not have more than 1 socket...need to find the source though I want to say it was in the monk forum.




There was a post of Bashiok who explained that no matter how many sockets there were, it still counted as one affix. This was at the start of the game, so I'm not sure if that was ever changed.


Post 21 (first post on page) by Bashiok:


----------



## Bioness (Sep 14, 2012)

JH24 said:


> There was a post of Bashiok who explained that no matter how many sockets there were, it still counted as one affix. This was at the start of the game, so I'm not sure if that was ever changed.
> 
> 
> Post 21 (first post on page) by Bashiok:



Bleh I derped, while yes they only take up one stat slot or affix, having more removes points from other groups.

Example pants with no sockets can have 200 intellect, with 1 socket 185, but with 2 or 3 the max drops further, but some don't see it because it takes from other stats and not just one..does that make some sense >.>


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2012)

Doesnt make sense. What you are trying to say is that an item with 1 socket all things considered is better than one with 3 sockets....but this cant be true because then the socket affix would be wasted, 50 max points to one stat is basically nothing.

So what you are really trying to say is that items with no sockets > items with sockets.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Definitely been planning on it.  I've been trying to save up for a really good Uhkapian Serpent and a Last Breath ceremonial knife.  What I've got right now is just the best I've been able to get thus far.  Once I finish leveling my monk and barb I'm going to dedicate my WD to a lot of farming.



Last Breath sucks tho. The only thing you'll be getting out of it is reduced CD for Mass Confusion and some sick life regen. Too expensive to be worth it. A knife with socket and around 1000 dmg could be 1 million, way better.



> What would you recommend I replace it with? I've kept it for the gargantuan and the fact that playing a zombie bears build I need to get pretty close so I liked the increased durability.



Depends on your mana management. If you are having trouble - Vision Quest and Blood Ritual will help a lot. If you are not having trouble - Pierce the Veil.


----------



## JH24 (Sep 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Bleh I derped, while yes they only take up one stat slot or affix, having more removes points from other groups.
> 
> Example pants with no sockets can have 200 intellect, with 1 socket 185, but with 2 or 3 the max drops further, but some don't see it because it takes from other stats and not just one..does that make some sense >.>



If I understand correctly you mean that having even one socket means the possible maximum points other stats can have are reduced. It's still possible to put gems into a socket which would give you a higher stat (like intellect) than what the item would have if it didn't have a socket. But an item without sockets (or no more than one) would be better because it can potentially give higher stats. Is that what you mean?


It's possible there are some mechanics at work with the game regarding the relation of sockets/stats, but I haven't heard about something like this so far. If what you say is true (I'm not saying I don't believe you) wouldn't there have been a reaction from the players?


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 14, 2012)

Did some AH hunting with about 1/2 the gold i got from my big sale.

Up'd my DPS by 5k (now over 24k) my resis's range from 741-844, and have life over 39k.


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2012)

Resists are so overrated.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 14, 2012)

Maybe I shouldn't have geared my monk up so well once she hit 60...bitch takes 15 seconds MAX to kill an elite pack.


JH24 said:


> It's possible there are some mechanics at work with the game regarding the relation of sockets/stats, but I haven't heard about something like this so far. If what you say is true (I'm not saying I don't believe you) wouldn't there have been a reaction from the players?



The thing is you need some serious calculations to figure it out and I don't think it is that noticable. I mean a Socket in chest and legs are still good, it is just having 2 or 3 reduces the other stats too much. I seriously need to find out where I found the psot from but it does have something to do with how many points can be allotted.

This is somewhat helpful.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 14, 2012)

Rios said:


> Resists are so overrated.


Don't agree. Particularly in act 3, those fallen, explosive guys could one-shot my barbarian more easily before I increased my resistance.

They can still kill me, but I don't find myself dying to them anymore.

Different classes have different considerations ofc. Monks and barbs at least are definitely dependent upon their resists, too many people who play monks and barbs get self-conscious about their low dps and try to increase it in favor of their resists and wonder why they still can't beat inferno. You should be as tanky as your class and play style minimally needs, then increase your dps.


Bioness said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have geared my monk up so well  once she hit 60...bitch takes 15 seconds MAX to kill an elite pack.
> 
> 
> The thing is you need some serious calculations to figure it out and I  don't think it is that noticable. I mean a Socket in chest and legs are  still good, it is just having 2 or 3 reduces the other stats too much. I  seriously need to find out where I found the psot from but it does have  something to do with how many points can be allotted.


I don't think they do, it just seems that way from looking at the auction house. The chests and pants that have similar stats if we exclude sockets get priced completely differently dependent upon whether they have 1, 2 or 3 sockets.

Thus it seems as if having sockets in and of itself makes the other stats lower. An item with all affixes good just tend to be rarer, and more pricier.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 14, 2012)

Those fallen are the best when I'm in groups and they chase me I teleport to my fantastic teammates willing to sacrifice themselves to save my life.


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2012)

I know his hero is WD, like me, thats why I was saying they are overrated. I can live in Act 3 just fine with 550 all res and all my deaths are either from reflect damage or direct hits, where armor is needed.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 14, 2012)

Armor and all resist work exactly the same though (mathematically speaking), so you don't really need one of them more than the other, although I can see how intelligence-based WD's need to focus on armor more than all resist. With str granting armor, and the barb having several runes and passives to increase armor, the barb doesn't struggle to get enough armor. All resist however needs prioritizing as a barb.

The important thing about all resist and armor is to try to keep armor:all resist in a 10:1 ratio. If you have more armor than that, all resist will be more effective in raising the protection stat, while if you have more all resist than that, armor will be more effective in raising protection. It's kind of a weird system really.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 14, 2012)

I tend to focus on 3 primary stats when it comes to gear : int / vit / resis.

I use SH to give my dps the neccessary "oomph" when it comes to elites and large groups, so getting crit dam / crit chance / attack speed isnt a main concern to me right now (mainly because of how fucking expensive those stats can be on items that give int and/or vit).

All because of my playstyle, which i describe as zerg-ish 

I'll run into a group, fire off my SH, spam zombie bears then retreat back behind my pets, and spam darts while my mana recovers. Then repeat as necessary/able.

And having high resis' help when up against a vortex illusionist molten/firechain jailer group 

Or any group that can hurt you really bad, really fast, and hold you in place so you cant even run away.


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2012)

Yea try to tank it up on Act 3, see how it goes.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 14, 2012)

Rios said:


> Yea try to tank it up on Act 3, see how it goes.



Ive already beaten act 3, and the first part of act4 (destroyed the first hellgate, paused progression to focus on farming for a bit) and that was BEFORE the upgrades i mentioned a cple posts up 

So you jus sit tight and crap on the sports section there, parrotbro.


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 14, 2012)

Personally, I feel that the amount of all resist, armour, vitality and LOH required varies with character and an individual's play style.

There are many discussions in forums about what is the right amount of stats for base survival and nobody can come up with a universal number. However, we can use them as a general guideline when we build our characters.

For myself, I think the first step is to figure out what is my own preference for minimum defense stats to survive Act II. I am quite a careless player so I may require above average vitality, armour and resists to be comfortable.  

Assuming that I have gotten a 800-900 dps weapon to fit into Inferno, I will then work towards upgrading my weapon to the 1000dps range or higher, then in the process, I can trade off a bit of defense for even higher critical damage etc. within my comfort level. This allows me to clear mobs faster so defenses can be lowered somewhat.

I'm playing WD too by the way. Paragon leveling is serious business. Enough of flirting with wizard and DH...


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 14, 2012)

As you said, it all depends on playstyle, which in my experience, tends to be 3 camps :

Defensive / Offensive / Balanced

And of course these 3 can blend and bleed into eachother, as suits the individual. As i said, i tend to like zerging, hence my preference for vit and int, with resis being pretty much my only defensive concern.

And yeh.. id concentrate on getting a 1k dps weapon for inferno act2+. Even if its not much of a "frills weapon" (that dps coming from elemental and base dam enchants). You can shop around for more blingy weapons after you're able to efficiently farm act2/3


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 14, 2012)

I can't find anything decent in the AH that's 1K+ that has a high speed (fist weapon or sword) and has the stats that I need.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 14, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I can't find anything decent in the AH that's 1K+ that has a high speed (fist weapon or sword) and has the stats that I need.



Thats the point i was making, though. Odds are unless you buy gold from the farmers, or use the RMAH, its going to be awhile before you can afford a truly epic weapon. So just try and get the stats you need from your other gear, and just look for the speed itself on the weapon.

You can always hope you're lucky enough to find one on your own, of course. But until then (or until you're lucky enough with your finds to get the 10's of millions that they are going for right now) you should learn to settle for "almost good enough"

Weapons and jewlery seem to be the godly expensive items right now, and i dont think thats going to change anytime soon..


----------



## insane111 (Sep 14, 2012)

I bought some underpriced Lacuni Prowlers with the intention of reselling them, but I tried them on for an act 3 clear first and now I kind of want to keep them :x

24% run speed seems really nice, even though I lost 5k health/4.5 crit. Dodging things is a million times easier, kiting fast mobs is a million times easier, not to mention running faster just saves a lot of time in general.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 14, 2012)

I haven't prioritized DPS on my main-hand myself. Having crit-damage, lots of strength and vit doesn't leave a lot of options. Did a simple search now with socket, min 200 str and vit and there were only 2 weapons above 1k dps that fit and they cost 55 and 10 mill.


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2012)

Talking in general, the main problem is that people want weapon/armor pieces with everything instead if specializing. My current pants are 1 million and yet they are one of the best I can have based on the build I run. Once you understand the basics, which pieces are good for defense and which for offense, you are set and its quite easy to find specialized pieces cheaply.

As for weapon, who cares about attack speed and stats. Just grab one with big damage and a socket, thats all you need from it.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 14, 2012)

Both ways can work. Having tons of affixes with low magnitudes can give a total sum equal to items with few affixes and high magnitudes. That's what makes it hard to evaluate items often.

What annoys me the most about buying items in AH is that you don't see that life, damage, protection comparison like you see in-game. It's often hard to know whether protection goes up or down when you factor in all resist, armor and dexterity. The same goes for damage, since attack speed, crit% and damage, your main attribute and weapon dps all factor in.

If one just followed what you said when buying a weapon Rios, then one could get lower damage if your old weapon had something like 200-300 main attribute, while the damage on the new wasn't sufficiently higher enough to counter the decline in your main attribute.

I've bought items that left me with lower protection or damage, contrary to what I thought would happen.


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2012)

But thats exactly what I said, determine what you want in each slot and upgrade accordingly without making a radical change in stats. So far I've only screwed up once when buying an item in such a way. It was an amulet with crit damage/crit chance but lower intelligence than my own, turned out the damage increase was too low to be worth it so I resold it. Now I know better


----------



## Xrdv (Sep 14, 2012)

perman07 said:


> What annoys me the most about buying items in AH is that you don't see that life, damage, protection comparison like you see in-game. It's often hard to know whether protection goes up or down when you factor in all resist, armor and dexterity. The same goes for damage, since attack speed, crit% and damage, your main attribute and weapon dps all factor in.


Agreed.
The ability to make the comparison between the current equip and what we would have afterwards would be a great adition to the AH IMHO.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 14, 2012)

perman07 said:


> Both ways can work. Having tons of affixes with low magnitudes can give a total sum equal to items with few affixes and high magnitudes. That's what makes it hard to evaluate items often.
> 
> What annoys me the most about buying items in AH is that you don't see that life, damage, protection comparison like you see in-game. It's often hard to know whether protection goes up or down when you factor in all resist, armor and dexterity. The same goes for damage, since attack speed, crit% and damage, your main attribute and weapon dps all factor in.
> 
> ...



There have been many times when I've bought something off the AH and although it looked better then my current item but some little thing would destroy my damage or attack speed.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 14, 2012)

@Rios: Ok, I just don't think high damage + socket is enough on weapons like you said.

For example, did a search now on 1-handed weapon with sockets, and to get into the sub-10 mill price range you have to go down to the 1020-1060 dps range. Just adding 200+ on an attribute makes sub-10 mill weapons be around 900-950 dps, and unless you have over 2k in your damage attribute (which albeit, glass cannon classes like your WD might already have for all I know), going down 200 in you damage attribute will be worse for your damage than going down 125 in dps, in addition to your attribute having other advantages.

I just generally think weapons need to be stat sticks too to be really good, high dps and socket isn't enough.


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2012)

I am far from a glass cannon


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 14, 2012)

Rios said:


> Once you understand the basics, which pieces are good for defense and which for offense, you are set and its quite easy to find specialized pieces cheaply.



That's something I'm still trying to get a handle on.  Is there any kind of guide or anything on which pieces are good for what kids of stats and attributes that I could reference?

I feel like sometimes in the auction house I'm being way too specific in my searches and missing out on potentially awesome stuff.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 14, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> That's something I'm still trying to get a handle on.  Is there any kind of guide or anything on which pieces are good for what kids of stats and attributes that I could reference?
> 
> I feel like sometimes in the auction house I'm being way too specific in my searches and missing out on potentially awesome stuff.


I remember I found an AH guide for barbs after reading a couple of threads in the diablo 3 forum, barb sub-forum. Finding your class' section and just looking for threads that look like they might have something like that would probably be the best place to start.

Have picked up a couple of weird factisms from barb-buying and that guide I read though. For instance, pants and boots tend to have more vit than str (thus, get your vit there), belts and shoulders tend to have a lot more str than vit (thus get your str there), you shouldn't get all resist on amulets. Don't know if these trends translate to other classes though.

Another thing that you've probably caught is that you should always try to buy gloves, bracers and helms with crit chance.


----------



## Rios (Sep 14, 2012)

for all your item searching needs


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 15, 2012)

Added another 7k life and roughly 1500 dam after swapping my shield/boots.

Now at 45.7k life, 25.7k dam. Up'd my resis's a few points, too


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 15, 2012)

The game trolls me to no end! haha


----------



## Rios (Sep 15, 2012)

I got a 56 level once :33


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 15, 2012)

Got my 2nd legendary today, a level 57 1h crossbow. 

I've decided to stick to Act II after realizing that the effort and time needed to farm in Act III does not yield me better drops. For now, Act II still gives me the smash-through feeling, whereas Act III farming is a complete chore.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, act 3 has double the chance of dropping 62/63's, which also translates to a better chance for higher level sets/legendaries when they do drop. So all it comes down to is, can you clear act 2 at least twice as fast as act 3?


----------



## Rios (Sep 15, 2012)

Or in other words: how fast can you clear the Vault of the Assassin in Act 2 and the towers in Act 3, the places where the legendary packs are tighter than normal


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Added another 7k life and roughly 1500 dam after swapping my shield/boots.
> 
> Now at 45.7k life, 25.7k dam. Up'd my resis's a few points, too



Swap out a few pieces of your gear for crit and you'll see your damage go up to 40k+ easily.


----------



## Kumanri (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, it's true Act III does drop more lvl 62-63 items but the quality of such items are not necessarily better than those picked up in Act III. Vault is quite fun to clear now, only occasional deaths in tight situations. Whereas in Act III, I still have a 40% chance of getting sent home for repairs. 

I'm taking my chances now and try pile up my gold in Act II. Hopefully I can upgrade my defenses enough to stand in Act III more steadily.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 16, 2012)

Last run of the day and about to give up all hope for this game when the RNG gods pull me back up.


----------



## Rios (Sep 16, 2012)

Thats worth around 200 million. How the heck after almost 20000 legendary kills I've got nowhere close to such a thing >.>


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 16, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Swap out a few pieces of your gear for crit and you'll see your damage go up to 40k+ easily.



except anything with a good combo of crit dam / crit chance is horribly expensive right now, so its going to take a cple -really- good finds (near-perfect rares, set pieces or uniques) before i can really hope to afford it.


----------



## Rios (Sep 16, 2012)

This is one way to increase your resists up to 700


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzbwDwPx5O4[/YOUTUBE]
Got hot fixed so fast last night, too bad i didn't have 20m to buy a puzzle ring to try this haha


----------



## insane111 (Sep 16, 2012)

You can only spawn 1 goblin every 15 minutes per player, so it wasn't really that useful. Would have been fun to slaughter that many goblins though.


----------



## Rios (Sep 16, 2012)

I got max 6/30 frostburn gauntlets. Are they worth something?


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 16, 2012)

I've got 2k Dex and only 27k damage.

What the heck am I supposed to do to get my damage higher because I'm sure I've seen people with less Dex and higher damage.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 16, 2012)

To put it simply, 4 ways to increase your damage:

- Primary stat (you have plenty of that)
- Weapon DPS 
- Crit

And then, to multiply that by a LOT more

- Crit damage

Basically, I liked to have at least 350 crit damage, 30 crit and solid weapon dps before a primary attribute.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 16, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I've got 2k Dex and only 27k damage.
> 
> What the heck am I supposed to do to get my damage higher because I'm sure I've seen people with less Dex and higher damage.



Link your profile

Do you have gloves with dex/8% crit/30% crit damage? They are super cheap, generally less than 500k unless you try to get ones with vit/resist on them - but it's better to focus on those stats with other pieces.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 17, 2012)

StrawHatCrew said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzbwDwPx5O4[/YOUTUBE]
> Got hot fixed so fast last night, too bad i didn't have 20m to buy a puzzle ring to try this haha



What was there to hotfix? It took them hours to get that many.




Geralt of Rivia said:


> To put it simply, 4 ways to increase your damage:
> 
> - Primary stat (you have plenty of that)
> - Weapon DPS
> ...



Attack Speed? +Average Damage? Special Effects?


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2012)

Rocking 62k HP and 72k damage.
Now the last thing I have to do is sit down and farm 20 million for an amulet, equip the shoulders and bracers.......and I'll be done.

Whats left is farming 100+ million for a new weapon, preferably that new one handed mace. Fuck Scorn.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> To put it simply, 4 ways to increase your damage:
> 
> - Primary stat (you have plenty of that)
> - Weapon DPS
> ...





insane111 said:


> Link your profile
> 
> Do you have gloves with dex/8% crit/30% crit damage? They are super cheap, generally less than 500k unless you try to get ones with vit/resist on them - but it's better to focus on those stats with other pieces.





Crit Chance and Damage both get calculated in to give overall damage?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I've got 2k Dex and only 27k damage.
> 
> What the heck am I supposed to do to get my damage higher because I'm sure I've seen people with less Dex and higher damage.



Critical hits are the way to go, apparently.

Think: At some point, it will cost a shitload to improve your items with higher main stat, or an overall better weapon.

Now swap some gear for 30% crit chance and 300% total crit damage.

If you do 50k damage in a hit, every third hit or so will do 150k. 
That's 250k damage in 3 hits or 500k in 6 hits etc... that means your overall dps just increased by 2/3.
Assuming the crit items you get are a bit weaker than your current gear, you'll still end up with a good 50% increase in damage.


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2012)

Just buy the lameass Scorn, thats what all fuckers do.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 17, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Crit Chance and Damage both get calculated in to give overall damage?



Yeah, and I think replacing your main hand weapon will be your biggest damage upgrade. Maybe with something along these lines:



You can probably find a better deal than that if you shop around

 Aside from a weapon, gloves and amulet are the pieces that will give you the largest damage increase. The higher your crit chance is increases the value gained from crit damage by a shit ton. Being a monk you probably want to maintain decent attack speed though, I'm not really familiar with how monks gear. All I know is crit/crit dmg stacking is the largest damage gain for any class.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Critical hits are the way to go, apparently.
> 
> Think: At some point, it will cost a shitload to improve your items with higher main stat, or an overall better weapon.
> 
> ...



It's just expensive looking for Crit on items.

My Crit Chance at the moment is 24% and Crit Damage is 120%.



Rios said:


> Just buy the lameass Scorn, thats what all fuckers do.



I don't really see the point of it, against elites it just isn't worth it and that's where most of the problems come.



insane111 said:


> Yeah, and I think replacing your main hand weapon will be your biggest damage upgrade. Maybe with something along these lines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was out bid right at the last second with something a lot similar to that. I've found this for 10mil:


My attack speed at the moment is 1.92 which is down from my highest of 1.98. I'm going to aim to get to that speed again.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 17, 2012)

Crit damage 120%? If you're running dual wield at least, getting at least 140-160 is mandatory, since you just need 2 socketed weapons with your best emeralds. I don't know what off-hand items like mojos, source or quiver give since I've only really played a barb, but I know shields only have crit chance.

Besides that, you should get both crit chance and crit damage on your gloves, and nice crit damage on 1 of your rings. Getting good rings or amulets that have both crit chance, crit damage, and whatever else you need is pretty expensive, but you probably want either crit chance or crit damage on both rings and your amulet.

Crit chance on both helmet and bracers are also mandatory I would say.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2012)

The sword I posted about got reduced to 5.5mil and I bought it.

Replaced my Amathyst with an Emerald and my damage has gone up to 33k buffed.

I'll see how this goes without the LoH.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have LOH on both off-hand, both rings and my amulet. There are plenty of ways to go about all this, here's my barb at least:

(my off-hand has low dps because double WW barbs get most of their damage from just the main-hand, so it's used more as a stat-stick)


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, looking at your profile I can see some mistakes you made in gearing your monk up. This is just what I've observed from the top monks on how they gear themselves out. Basically, you want to look for certain stats on certain items before anything else. Here's how I'd do it:

#1.) Life on hit
#2.) Vitality

Once you've got that out of the way (you don't necessarily have to buy pieces with vitality in mind already, just plan it out, for example how much you need per pieces. You really only need 35k hp IMHO, anything else is pointless. So your good in that field, with 36.1k hp. One thing to keep in mind is that certain items have the highest rolls in vitality, meaning you can get the most vitality there. Specifically, Pants and Chest. I usually forgo getting any primary stat and these and just load up the VIT on them, I can easily get 600 vit from these 2 alone. (Also, AR comes too). 

Next, you'll want sufficient life on hit, some like 1000-1200 will be enough. People usually look for these in 2 areas. Your off-hand, and your amulet. You want to sacrifice other stats on these 2 items so you'll have your LoH up to par. Even if your off-hand is at 300 DPS, it won't matter towards your final DPS apparently, it's just there to essentially be a "stat stick" and also give you that IAS boost. 

I personally wouldn't look for life on hit/life steal on my MH at all, I'd be looking for 170%+ crit at least on it, with the gem and all. You can also squeeze in 60-80% crit chance from your off-hand, because its DPS will be low. 

With around 170 from your MH, 70 from your OH, 40 from gloves, 30 from amulet - You're already looking at around a 360% total crit damage boost. Crit can be gotten from the helm/gloves/bracers/ring1+2. 

So yeah, that's what I have to say.


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2012)

4th Frostburn gauntlets. Come on, stop it


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 17, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Well, looking at your profile I can see some mistakes you made in gearing your monk up. This is just what I've observed from the top monks on how they gear themselves out. Basically, you want to look for certain stats on certain items before anything else. Here's how I'd do it:
> 
> #1.) Life on hit
> #2.) Vitality
> ...



When dual wielding the DPS of the off-hand matters just as much as the main hand. A big enough disparity between the two and it'll have a significant impact on the two. When DW it's best to regard both weapons as equal in importance.

I know about the importance of LoH and I've still got my  but I wanted to try out Life Steal because of how it works and my play style. I like to be in the center of a group of monsters using Crippling Wave to attack everything around me. LoH only gives me life from one monster whereas LS steals life from all monsters hit.

That's why at the moment I'm trying to get a good mix of the two.

I'm going to put more emphasis on Crit Chance and Damage from now on. I've already got high Dex and high resist (800+) so I can sacrifice some of that if need be.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 17, 2012)

You are correct that the dps of the off-hand matters too, but there are 2 factors that can reduce it's importance:
1) Skills that give damage based on main hand weapon damage. I for instance run a WW barb where the main source of damage is a rune called Run like the Wind, which scales entirely off main hand weapon damage (meaning slow, heavy hitting weapons are best for my main hand). I don't know if there are any skills that work similarly for monk.
2) If your off-hand has low dps, but very high attack speed, you are spending little time attacking with your low-dps weapon. I have a stat-stick offhand myself with only 640 dps, but it's a dagger and has very high stats otherwise, so that makes low dps excusable. And even with that low dps, I still have 47k damage buffed (the buff is always on), and the high critical and high strength I have on my off-hand helps with that.


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2012)

Seems like I sold 30 items on the AH during the last 5 days. Not bad.


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 17, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

